# K.i.s.s.



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep It Simple, Stupid!

This is my second journal on IM.

For my first workout, I will be incoportating the latest size building theory, "tension time," into my routine and putting it to the test.  After that, I will either cut or go for max strength.  Who knows.

This workout will be a basic Push/Leg/Pull template.

Push

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Opposing arm/leg extended during planks (10 sec each side; 40 sec total, 2 sets)
Isometric Floor Bridges w/marching
Crunches on Decline Bench
Hyperextension
Arm circles, both ways
Scarecrows

Barbell Bench Press (4-5/0/X tempo)
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (had to be spotted on very last 2 concentrics; 90 sec RI)

Standing OH Barbell Press (same tempo)
The bar for 6 reps
65lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (failed on last rep, rest paused for 10 sec, fired out 2 more, but they had 3 sec negatives; 90 sec RI)

Incline DB Press (same tempo)
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing OH Neutral Grip DB Press (same tempo)
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Underhand Cable Crossover (same tempo)
15lbs on each side  for 10 reps
same weight for 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown (same tempo)
40lbs for 12 reps
50lbs for 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Overhead extensions w/weighted EZ bar
50lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Holy fucking shit.  Embarrassment across the board.  Bench Press felt awesome though.

Both OH presses were tough.  95lbs was hard?  Christ.  25lb DBs was hard? Jesus Christ.

Incline were a tad easier.  55lb DBs here I come.

Crossovers and both triceps can go up.  Though I might do scaptions next time.

This felt like cardio too.  I was thinking of adding some extra time, but the problem with this workout is that it takes long.  Not to mention, I can see it getting boring.  Here I am struggling with shitty weight.  It burns and it takes forever.  I checked my pride at the door, but to do this everyday will suck.  I would like a suggestion as to how long I should do this.  I am thinking 4 weeks...


Supplementation:  CEE, Maximum Pump, had CyctoGainer with 1%milk, and held a shit for a while.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice!  Better keep this up, I'll be checking up on you, and you know what happens if there's slacking....


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

Rock On.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

Good stuff. i'll def be checking for updates in this journal


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Penis.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck on your new routine!

I must admit, when I saw the title of your thread, I had the...wrong impression...


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice!  Better keep this up, I'll be checking up on you, and you know what happens if there's slacking....



Its pretty fucking hard.  First day back to the gym after 7 days, first time doing an all negative workout, first time in a while doing barbell bench.

Id say each exercise took 6-8 mintues to finish.  I was about to cry after every set, but when Id START the next one, it was a breeze.  Next thing you know I am grunting and panting loudly.

What I am wondering about the negative pull ups coming up. I will add in lat pulldowns and take out a regular pull up.  Whether its a chin up or a textbook pull up, I dont know.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

YouTube Video











Good luck.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

when you mean all negative work, you dont do the Concentric? if not how do you get the exercise back to the top to do the negative again? or do you mean you do a 4-5 neg then do a 1sec Concentric. sorry if this sounds like a stupid question


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2007)

kinkery said:


> when you mean all negative work, you dont do the Concentric? if not how do you get the exercise back to the top to do the negative again? or *do you mean you do a 4-5 neg then do a 1sec Concentric*. sorry if this sounds like a stupid question



My tempo is 4-5/X/0.  The X means explosive.  Sometimes it will be fast, but most of the time it might be a 1 or maybe even a 2 cuz of fatigue.  Then I lower it right away when it gets to the top (or bottom).

The concentric doesnt get too hard.  People are usually stronger on the eccentric than the concentric, plus I am putting more stress on the muscles during the "stronger" period.  The intensity is humiliating, but its the best way to get the weight back up concentrically, yet still have strength for slow negatives.

I could go beyond heavy and do extremely heavy eccentrics, but the pace would be slower and Id have to have a spot on every-fucking-thing.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah iight true. i was just wondering. thanks for making it clear


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck with this, dude!

I'll be watching intently, because im thinking of trying some tempo next time around, lol.

I would say 4 weeks is good for type of thing. Any more than that and you might risk burning out or overtraining. Its a lot of stress on the muscles to keep the eccentrics going like this.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 24, 2007)

This is very interesting. I can't say I've heard of this training style, but it is very different I'll say that. 

Lifting the small weights gets in your helmet eventually, just keep that pride checked at the door as you said. For god sakes man, don't forget to pick up that pride as you exit the gym though.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

*My pride?  I had NOTHING to check in today, Uthinkso!*

Leg

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bird Dogs on ball using 1 arm
45 sec Bridges w/feet on ball
Some workout Rocky does in Rocky 4, similiar to dragon flags
Single Legged Squats
Single Legged Deadlifts

FRONT SQUATS  
The bar for who knows.
65lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (just over 90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/1)


Romanian DOH Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (again just over 90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0)

Bulgarian Squats
25lb DBs for 10 reps on each leg (switched to weighted straight bar)
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps each leg (tried to keep the RIs under 2 min; few rest pauses; tempo 3-4/X/0-1)

Reverse Hyperextensions
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 5/X/0

Seated Calf
1 plate for 12 reps
1 plate + 10lbs for 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 5/X/0)

Static Barbell Holds
225lbs for 3 sets, 34 sec, 24 sec, 16 sec

Static Stretched


Holy mother of god.  I dont know if today sucked or rocked.  No, it sucked.

Front squats was done in a different way than the last time I did them.  I cross my arms over my collar bone and the bar rested on my anterior deltoid (i guess).  Weight was fine, but when I went down, I think my arms sunk a lil and the fucking bar began to slide down my shoulder.   i was wearing a muscle shirt, so since its sleevless, my sweat acted as a PERFECT lubricant.

Deadlifts were fine.  Grip sucked.

Bulgarians....Where....where the fuck did this come from?  First off, my grip was screwed from 50 sec holds of each set of deads, but 25lbs was hard?  Jesus, even with the weighted bar, I was panting, I was burning, I was nausiated, I was about to cry.  To think, me, grunting loudly, running out of breath, with a 50lb bar under my larger than average body.  God, you dont understand, I would get through one leg fine, but when Id switch, Id do 2-3 reps, then be panting. I had to rest a few times.  On my last set, I had to put the bar down for 30 sec in order to continue.  I got the 10 though.  Do or die.  

Reverses burned.  I was done after bulgarians, thats why there was only 10 reps.

Calves...boring and too light.

Next time I do this bulgarians have to go down.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Good luck with this, dude!
> 
> I'll be watching intently, because im thinking of trying some tempo next time around, lol.
> 
> *I would say 4 weeks is good for type of thing*. Any more than that and you might risk burning out or overtraining. Its a lot of stress on the muscles to keep the eccentrics going like this.



I serously dont know if I could do one day after 4 weeks.  This burn in incredible, but when you mix panting, sweat galore, loud grunts, pathetic weight, and an upset stomach....well theres only so much you can stomach.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 24, 2007)

We're having fun I see.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont even know if it was fun.  That combo of pain..jesus.  

I guess 1 good thing about it is that it feels like I am starting workingout for the first time, but this time with great intensity.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I serously dont know if I could do one day after 4 weeks.  This burn in incredible, but when you mix panting, sweat galore, loud grunts, pathetic weight, and an upset stomach....well theres only so much you can stomach.



Haha, so thats what i've got to look forward to, then?

Awesome .

But yeah, i figured itd be pretty impossible to keep this sorta thing up for TOO long. It must be an odd feeling having such intense workout with lower weights than you're used to.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats the gist of it.  I mean, I was using 135lb Front Squats and I was wasted.  Even with 90 sec RIs, I needed 2 minutes.

I was going to raise them to 2 minutes, but for hypertrophy, I am not sure its a great idea.

Anyway, everything but my calves are sore today, but not too bad.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy fuck. 50lb Bulgarians. Ouch.  Love the description.  Not an exersice, a torture devise.

I get through the first leg's set on 40's, then hit about 2-3 reps on the second leg and start sweating like a paedophille in an 'parents with anger management problems' convention.  Honestly, Niagra falls sweating.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, its about that bad with the sweat.  I am not a sweater either.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, its about that bad with the sweat. I am not a sweater either.


 
Neither me.  I can go through an entire workout with the moisture content of the Sahara desert, but start on the Bulgarians and I start to resemble the Nile.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Neither me.  I can go through an entire workout with the moisture content of the Sahara desert, but start on the Bulgarians and I start to resemble the Nile.



Same here. 

Sweat just drips from my face on those.e

I really don't know what it is with those, they are so fucking tough.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

The supporting leg does a lot more work that I thought it would.  I thought I might had been fucking up, so I watched myself in a mirror and its as textbook as it can get.  Youd think that when your working leg is done with its set, it will now have a break when you go to the next leg.

Nooooooope.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

So you finally decided huh? How do you like this so far?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2007)

Today is pull so I may really not like it.  Negative pull ups are always a bitch.

Cant wait.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Today is pull so I may really not like it.  Negative pull ups are always a bitch.
> 
> Cant wait.



Pull is the best. My favorite.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2007)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Isometric Bridges w/leg extended
Side Planks
Negative Rope Crunches
Reverse Arm circles

Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps (regular tempo)
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; 5/X/0) tempo, last reps of 2nd and 3rd sets needed a jump to start the negatives)

Barbell Rows
95lbs for 6 reps (oh shit)
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; 4/X/0 tempo)

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
85lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; 5/X/0 tempo)

DB Rows
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 7 reps (failed; 90 sec RI; 4-5/X/0 tempo)

Weighted EZ Bar Curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (2nd failed failed at 7; 60 sec RI; 4/X/0 tempo)

Hammer DB Curls
20lb DBs for 8 reps (fatigued; 4/X/0 tempo)

Static Stretched


Today was the most painful day.  I had to jump off a bench to start some reps during the negative pull ups.  

My arms were so shot, barbell rows were a joke.  I am gonna ditch these for something more stable.  Being in that bent position for that long period of time makes me nervous about my back.  I really wanted to incorporate these again, but for this workout scheme, its more annoying than functional.

Pulldowns can go up.  Remember these machines are off, so 85lbs is more like 130lbs.

DB Rows were easy, then REAL hard.  I was so spent.  Ill stay with this weight.

Both curls were a joke.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2007)

I tried jogging over my bridge today (1.5 miles each way).  I ran out of breath in less than 5 minutes, walked for 10 minutes, tried sprinting, ran out of breath in less than 1 minute.    Kinda out of shape in the cardiovascular department huh?


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I tried jogging over my bridge today (1.5 miles each way). I ran out of breath in less than 5 minutes, walked for 10 minutes, tried sprinting, ran out of breath in less than 1 minute.  Kinda out of shape in the cardiovascular department huh?


 
Nasty. That sort of happend to me first time out, but I just tried to force through it. Second time I went out, I did 3 miles without stopping, or walking, so it picks up quickly. Now I'm at the point I can (almost) sprint the last 200m of a 4 mile run. 

It improves quickly, but is painful none the less.

BTW, Good workout listed in previous post.^^


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> A
> Pulldowns can go up.  Remember these machines are off, so 85lbs is more like 130lbs.



I think every machine in my gym is different. For what you're doing now, the numbers don't mean jack. It's just a point of reference really. Same for me right now too. 

Nice workout regardless.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I tried jogging over my bridge today (1.5 miles each way).  I ran out of breath in less than 5 minutes, walked for 10 minutes, tried sprinting, ran out of breath in less than 1 minute.    Kinda out of shape in the cardiovascular department huh?



Yeah I know that feeling. It will come back fast, even I am haulin the mail now on the cardio. 3 miles four days a week.....gonna time myself on the single mile time next week.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I tried jogging over my bridge today (1.5 miles each way).  I ran out of breath in less than 5 minutes, walked for 10 minutes, tried sprinting, ran out of breath in less than 1 minute.   *Kinda out of shape in the cardiovascular department huh?*



either that or you don't know how to pace yourself.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2007)

No its my cardio.  I havent done a jog in a LONG time.  I was bored and wanted to test out my wind.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2007)

*Week 2*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Twisted Crunches on Stability Ball
Bridges with shoulders on ball
Inchworms
Scarecrows
Arm Circles, both ways

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
210lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; last set failed at 6th rep, RP for 10 seconds, fired out last two; tempo 4/X/0)

Standing OH Barbell Press
The bar for 6 reps
100lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; didnt fail, but the negatives on last 1-2 reps werent slow enough; tempo 4-5/X/0)

Decline DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0)

Standing OH Neutral Grip DB Press
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; failed at 8th rep, RP for 10 sec, fired out last 2; tempo 4/X/0)

Underarm Cable Crossover
20lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 4-5/1/0)

Standing Scaptions
20lb DBs for 10 reps
15lb DBs for 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed, too heavy; tempo 4/1/0)

Skullcrushers
60lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 4-5/1/0)

Static Stretched with belt


Pretty good day, everything went up.  Sure there were failures, but they seemed to be in the same places as last week's.  In any case, failures are expected throughout this workout template.  Bench Press coulda been done without a rest pause if I had a fucking spotter.

Both OH presses were easy at first, but it snuck up on me.  The negatives just couldnt be controlled, regardless of the concentric's power.

I gave declines a try since most of my workouts involve the shoulders.

Crossovers were tiring, but thats it.  Scaptions were terrible.   I told you I hated any sort of raises!

Skullcrushers were easy?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2007)

Leg

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks
1 legged Squats
1 legged RDLs


Romanian DOH Deadlifts
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
195lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; tempo 4-5/X/0)

Hack Squat
1 plate on each side for 6 reps
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; tempo 5/X/0)

Bulgarian Squats
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI give or take; tempo 3-4/1/1; a few Rest Pauses at the end reps)

Glue Ham Raise on Smith?
NOPE.

Seated Leg Curl
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0)

Calf Raises on Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0)

Tibialis Raises on Leg Press
2 plates on each sdie for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; tempo 3/X/0)

Static Stretched


Ditched the Front Squats cuz I want to focus on the tempo rather than getting an exercise right.  I was going to do my quad exercise on a super ceated leg press, but it was all fucked up, so hack squat it was.  I can go up.

Bulgarians were as mean as ever.  Jesus, am I ever going to get better?


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice workout.  Killer bulgarians, they are H.A.R.D. 50lb's is superb.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2007)

Its also a wall.  I cant get through the 3 sets without resting.

I have shin splints today from running 3 days ago.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

10 rep Bulgarians!!!

That would destroy me. I have trouble with 8 reps, they're such a bastard of a movement.

Respect!


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys.  I havent said thank you in a while, but I guess I am doing a good job afterall.  It seriously is a bitch getting those reps.  Ill bet anyone can get them though considering the lil breaks I take in between painful reps.

Today is pull.  Hardest one of the week.


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2007)

Pull

Active Stretched  (reduced)

Warm ups..
Bird Dogs on Stability ball
Crunches on Stability ball (isometric holds)
Rope Crunches
Reverse Arm Circles
Medium grip Lat Pulldowns

Close Supinated Grip Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 5/X/0;  some RPs were used, none over 5 sec)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0-1; more RPs were used)

Wide Grip Lat Pull down
95lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
100lbs for 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0)

DB Rows
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0)

Weighted EZ bar Curls
30lbs  for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0)

DB Shrugs
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; tempo 1/4/1)

DB Static Holds (held the side, not the handle)
15lb DBs for 40 sec on right arm, then 30 sec on left, then repeat

Static Stretched...threw in lat stretches


Today might have been the most functional back day ever.  I felt my posterior deltolds burning!  Yeah, them!  I had those?!  Where the fuck did they come from?  Oh they brought friends...The Latissmus Dorsis.   I felt them on  E V E R Y exercise.  Biceps were there too, but they were the life of the party until it was curl time.

A lil switch up.  Did Chin ups instead of wide pull ups.  I had to jump up on the last few reps and the negatives got worse, but it did the job.

Both rows were NUTS.  I dont know which was worse.   Unlike the chin ups, I did full concentrics instead of utilizing other help (like me jumping up for the chin up reps).

Lat pulldowns can go up a tad next week.  I wanted to cry on the last set.  Hmm, cry?  Ok maybe do 3 sets of 100lbs instead.

I threw shrugs in and lookie lookie, I did isometric holds instead of the negative!

I also decided to do some static holds.  My left hand is just terrible.  The moment I picked up the DB, I knew it.

Good night at the gym.  Zero pussy.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2007)

Really nice tempos there, dude! That shit's gotta hurt!


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2007)

Oh it did.  IT DID.  It still does!  I worked out until 9pm last night and went to sleep somewhere after 12am.  I had to take Nyquil to fall asleep as I felt 'shocks'.  Today I feel sore, but it odd spots.  My lats arent too sore nor are my biceps.  

Muscles around the working muscles seem sore..


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

I think thats called "fallout".


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

Legs

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Isometric Planks w/leg extended (20-30 sec)
Isometric Bridges w/1foot on ball. 1 foot extended (20-30 sec)
10lb weighted decline crunches
10lb weighted hyperextensions (why did I do this?)
1 legged squats

Romanian DOH Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; straps used on 2nd & 3rd sets; tempo 4/X/0)

Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; had failures AGAIN; tempo 3-4/X/1)

Leg Press, slightly wider than normal stance
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 5/X/1-2)

Hamstring Curl
95lbs for 10 reps
80lbs for 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 3/1/2)

DB Static Holds
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 30s, 23s, 21s, 16s

Static Stretched


Today wasnt all that great.  Deadlifts were pretty hard.  I had to use the straps and even with them, the workout was hard. 205lbs is just fine for now.

I went ahead and did Bulgarians first.  Since the reps are down for the first 2 exercises, I added some intensity.  It was still hard.  Sorry, but with this tempo, this is too much weight.  Too many failures happening, too many RPs needed.  I had to use straps on a few _2nd _sets too.

Leg Press was hard too.  I did do 12 reps on the last set though..forgot to mention it.

Buuut I tried to get 12 reps on the hamstring curls, but with the 95lbs, eh.  Not with the slow tempos...

Because of the strap usage, I threw in some holds.  They seem the same.

The tempos might be hard to understand as it was hard for me to write them at first.  The negative is always the first number and thats the number thats usually fatigued.  The second number is the concentric and that usually NEVER changes.  The 3rd number is what changes a LOT.  Thats where my RPs occur.  It might be 0 for the first few reps, but then it might be as lengthy as 5 seconds.  

Rest Pauses are supposed to be roughly 15 sec, but I never rest that long so I dont consider my failures complete.  The tempo is failed, but the sets are not.  I still get the reps.  Therefore, the strength is there, but my wind may not nor is my tolerance for the 'burn.'


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, I skipped calves because my shins still hurt.  It seems any calf work aggravates it more, so fuck it for now.


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

When you say 3-4/X/1, does that mean you take 3-4 secs going down, don't pause at the bottom, and take 1 seconds going back up??

If so, thats an ass kicking killer tempo to hit Bulgarians at.  I was using 2/2/2 and for the last set 1/1/1, when I did them.  That was bad enough.

Dumb question, but just humour me....


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

Yeah I never pause at the bottom and I try to NEVER pause at the top, so its constant tension.

However, when it starts to burn real bad or when I lose breath, thats when I do pause at the top.  I never pause at the bottom though, ever.  It actually would burn more if you did, but its not needed given resistance + the slow negatives.

In any case, 30lb DBs (60lbs total), 50lb weighted bar, fuck it.  Too heavy.  Ill have to go down to 20lb DBs or worse.


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

Same here, the only time I paused at the top was when I had to sort balance, maybe once per set.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

Half way through the first leg, Ill start to stop at the top and pant.  On the 2nd leg, I may pause at the top every 2 reps and rest for 5 sec.   Sometimes, Ill take my leg off the ench and stand for 5 sec panting and cussing.  Its that bad.


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

Haha, I may have to try this tempo out at somepoint.  Sounds damn painful.


----------



## MCx2 (May 5, 2007)

What are you doing for the fight tonight AKIRA?


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

Working until 11.  Who knows.  "Lisa" said this is some sort of great fight for DeLaHoya?


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

Push

Warm Ups..
Rope Crunches w/Obliques
Hyperextensions
Arm Circles, both ways
Scarecrows

Barbell Bench Press
The bar for 10 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
210lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0; failed on 7th rep on last set, RPed for 5 sec then fired out last rep)

Standing OH Barbell Press
100lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0)

Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0)

Standing OH Neutral Grip DB Press
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0; few RPs; failed on last rep)

Underarm Cable Crossover
25lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 3-4/X/0; failed on last rep)

Skullcrushers
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0)

Static Stretched


Everything got better.  Finally some progress.

My bench didnt fail as soon as it did last time.

No failures on Incline DBs or Barbell OHs.   The tempo wasnt even all that affected this time around on the OH barbells.

The OH DBs, however, suffered.  They did go up though.. 

Crossovers went up too, but the burn overtook me again..

Skullcrushers...were easy again!!!

Actually, wait, no...they hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2007)

Pull me

Active Stretched  (reduced)

Warm ups..
Bridge w/1 foot on ball then swtich for reps
Bird Dogs on ball for reps
Oblique Crunches on Ball for reps

Wide Grip Pull Ups
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0; some jump ups were needed)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0; RPs)

Close, Supinated Grip Pulldowns
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 5/X/0)

DB Rows
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 3-4/X/0)

Concentration Curls
20lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; tempo 3/X/0)

Static Stretched


Some more progress.  Rest Pauses were only used in the pull ups (for maybe 1-2 seconds) and hammer rows.  I only had to use them on the last sets this time, plus they were much shorter.

Close Grip pulldowns can go up, DB Rows...jesus, theyre the hardest.  I am switching them.  That shit stays the same.

Hammers...hmm, well if I am switching them, they stay too.

All in all, I can see some adaption starting.  My burns are becoming tolerable, but thats ok.  I still cant do pull ups without jumping up for the last reps and I need some seconds to breathe, so its still challenging.

1 more week.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Looks good. Looks like to me your working with tempo pretty strictly huh?


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2007)

Legs

Active Stretched (shorter holds, more reps)

Warm ups..
Crunches on Ball
Bird Dogs on ball
Planks with foot on ball, 1 foot extended
Bridges while marching feet on ball

Bulgarian Squats
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps each leg
20lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0-1)

Romanian Deadlifts
65lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0; staggered grip)

"Linear Hack Press"  (its the fucking Super Seated Leg Press)
1 plate on each side for 10 reps (30 sec RI)
1 plate + 25lbs one each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 5/X/0-1)

Tibalias Press on Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 15 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Calf Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; tempo 1/2/1)

Static Stretched


Sped up core work a bit.  I figured I was taking my time on this shit.

Welp!  I finally did Bulgarians with less trouble!  Took a reduction in weight and a switch-a-roo to do it.  Its these fucking negatives....  Anyway, a Rest Pause or two was done with less than 4 sec.  Now I can..go back up?

Deadlifts were done with a staggered grip.  Ahhhh, I remember this grip, so much better.  I switched for every set.  215lbs never felt so easy.

I was going to do other exercises, but they fixed the super seated leg press.  This thing runs on a hack squat path, but theres nothing on my shoulders.  Perfect for someone with back problems (I started back on this machine way back when).  Anyway, I tried to go low, but with little luck.  Kinda light.  

Tibialias were done with a regular tempo, but I did regular calf presses one leg at a time and I focuses a tad on isometrics.  My legs felt "pumped" :lol"  No seriously, they did.  I am glad I did it this way.

Now I want to go out n about, but no one wants to go.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks good. Looks like to me your working with tempo pretty strictly huh?



Fuck yeah.  I have to.  I am finally adjusting, which is a good and bad sign.  Its time to up the intensity, then switch.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 9, 2007)

completely off topic but I see you talking about them and google search has done nothing for me. What is a bulgarian squat and what is a Romanian Deadlift. Somtimes I see you post Romanian DOH is that different?

Looks like a kick ass routine man, the intensity would have me wimpering....


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

Well done with the Bulgarians! Thats awesome  any sort of negative with that movement is just death.

How much did you cry afterwards? Come on, you can tell me


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Yeah I will have to admit doing negs on bulgarians are super tough. Hell the balance issue is the toughest!


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2007)

Gaz, I didnt cry!  Well, I was upset that 20lb DBs were still killer, plus, I didnt like that I had to reduce weight and STILL suffer.

Double, yeah Ive experienced some balance problems, but not too bad.




Uthinkso said:


> completely off topic but I see you talking about them and google search has done nothing for me. What is a bulgarian squat and what is a Romanian Deadlift. Somtimes I see you post Romanian DOH is that different?
> 
> Looks like a kick ass routine man, the intensity would have me wimpering....



DOH= Double Overhand

Romanian is almost like a Stiff Legged Deadlift only you dont go down as far (somewhere in the top half of your shins)  I dont like Stiff Leggeds cuz of the higher chance of rounding your back.  

Bulgarians have to be be found off of google!  Thats how I looked up a variety of examples.  Id post a pic or a link, but I am at work...


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2007)

*Push*


Hardly stretched 

Warm ups..
Crunches on leg supported bench
Planks with arms on ball
60 sec Isometric Bridges with feet on ball
Arm Circles, both ways
Scarecrows

Barbell Bench Press
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps (30 sec RI)
185lbs for 6 reps (60 sec RI)
220lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; tempo 4/X/0; failed on 7th rep of 3rd set, RPed for 5 sec, fired last rep out)

Standing OH Barbell Press
105lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; tempo 4/X/0; Push Pressed last rep up, kept tempo)

Incline DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0; failed after last 9th rep)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 9 reps (failed; tempo 4/X/0)
30lb DBs for 9 reps (failed;  tempo 4/X/0)
25lb DBs for 10 reps (couldnt get the tempo on last rep; all had 90 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 3-4/X/0; RPs used)

Cable Pushdown
50lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; tempo 5/X/0)

Static Stretched


The first two exercises were easier than everythign else.  I just got wiped after them.

I cant really Rest Pause during Incline DB Presses, so I took the failure.  I like failing on DBs. 

OH DB Press was a joke, my shoulders were *done*.

Dips were easy, but it just burned.  Triceps too.  I learned from my sitakes on Dips and worked through the pain with no RPs.

One more day..one more day.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2007)

*Pull  LAST DAY*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridge off floor + marching
Leg Raises off bench (workouts were like in Rocky IV)
Crunches off of decline Bench
L-Pullups   

Close, Supinated Grip Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X-1/0; RPs and jump ups were used)

DB Rows
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns
105lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4-5/X/0)

Hammer Strength Unilateral Row
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; temp 3-4/X/0; RPs used)

Alternating Supinating DB Curls
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; tempo 3-4/X/0)

Static Stretched


Chin ups were terrible.  Might be cuz of the longer ROM.  I had to use Rest Pauses way too early.

DB Rows were easier...might be cuz uhh, oh I dont know, 8 reps instead of 10!

Pulldowns were the same really.  Hammer Rows were hard as hell cuz uhh, oh I dont know, 10 reps instead of 8!


My negative run is over.  I was sore everyday after my workouts, so thats always a peace of mind.  I miss my strength numbers, so I will be glad for them to return.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2007)

*Back to Normal, but this time FULL BODY*

Active Stretched..

Warm ups..
Bridge off ball with alternating hip extensions (pretty hard)
Bird Dogs on Ball using only 1 arm or leg
Crab Walks
1 legged RDLs


ATG Squats  
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
155lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 6 reps
25lbs for 4 sets, 8, 8, 6.5, 4, failed waited 15 sec fired out 1 more  (2 min RI)

DB Step Ups
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 steps
40lb DBs for 10 steps (2:30 RI; Rest Pauses needed for the 50s)

Incline Barbell Bench
185lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
Same weight for 8 reps, failed, RPed for 10 sec, fired out last 2  (90 sec RI)

Cable Row, Neutral Grip
100lbs(?) for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
105lbs for 12 reps

Seated Calf
2 plates for 12 reps

Eliptical for 15 min

Static Stretched


Ok so now I am on Full Body.  This is how it will go..

2 Legs (strength, size, everything sucks on them really)
1 Pull
2 Pushes
Optional Isolations

2 Legs (yes, 2 again)
2 Pulls 
1 Push
Optional Isolations

When my legs catch up, Ill reduce them.  Since today was my first day, I will lower volume on the second leg exercise to 2 sets.


ANYWAY..

New warm ups.  Big deal.  

I brought Squats back and I put them first so I can focus on everything that goes along with this exercise.  No lower back pain.  Not even afterwards!   

Pull ups lossed strength.  With the negative routine over, I doubt it will be hard to get this back.

Step ups were crazy hard.  My hands hurt so bad.  I did 20 steps total in 1 set.  I couldve used a barbell, but I wanted to use my grip strength.  Had to go down, but fuck it.  I was panting and pausing when I used the 50s.

Incline was...kinda hard.  I dont know, I think its the same BS as the Pull ups. 

Cable Rows were easy.  Theyre supposed to be...thats why the 2nd leg exercise will be easier next time.

Threw in the isolations for fun.  I shouldve done more calf work though..   

I also gave my heart a lil bit of a workout.  As if the Monster wasnt enough.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Looks good dude!

And dont worry, DB step ups in double figure reps make me look like ive never done any exercise before in my life, haha.


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

Nice. 

WTG on the squats. I know they've been your enemy for a while.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Dude I am super pleased with no back pain on your end. Good to see you squatting. You know your limits be careful out there!

Any luck on finding a trainer job?


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2007)

No luck yet cuz I havent tried recently.  Stupid shit and laziness keeps getting in the way.

My back is doing pretty damn good, but when the weight goes up, the pain may return.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Heavy Rope Crunches
Oblique Planks
1 legged RDLs
Scarecrows
Arm Circles Both ways

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps (DOH)
185lbs for 6 reps (DOH)
225lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; staggered grip)

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

Bent Over Barbell Row
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Walking Lunges
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 steps for each leg (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Pullovers w/weighted EZ bar
50lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating DB curls
45lb DBs for 12 reps

Calf Press
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Conventionals were a bit tough to get used to again.  These plates we have have 12 sides.  It sucks.  Everytime the plates touch the ground, if there on an edge of one of the sides, the plates roll.  Sometimes they roll forward, eliminating a straight up and down motion.  God dammit, whatever happened to ROUND plates?

Bench Press was easier than I thought.

Barbell Rows were harder than I thought.  I was pretty strict in how I bent over.  DOH grip and chest parallel to the ground.  Hams got a good stretch. 

Lunges were tiring as usual.

OH Presses were easy.

This was the FIRST time I tried doing pullovers.  I dont know, I think I fucked up the motion.

Curls were heavy for the reps.  But I did it!  

HAD to throw in calves.  I think its the only way these fuckers will grow.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

was'sup, big dog? How's things?


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2007)

Just doing one new program after another.

Hey, I know youre single...do you pull any ass off Myspace?


----------



## goob (May 18, 2007)

Nice job. Cool idea doing the pullovers with the EZ bar, i've never tried them like that. I like the way it makes you feel like you've worked all of the front of your torso.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2007)

In my experience with full body stuff, I find that I can handle the upper body stuff ok, but I don't do well with lower body stuff that often.  For example, I tried doing a one set each full body routine with the same exercises on M, W, and F and I got through the first week of squats 3 times per week, but bombed the next week...it was too much to recover from, even with only one set.

Then I tried alternating a lower body push and lower body pull, but again, it wound up being too much.

Now I am doing 2 upper body days and one lower body day per week, and squatted this week for the first time in about 3 or 4 weeks, and still got within the range I was in prior to the "layoff".  I think you might be better off doing the lower body stuff every other day or even once per week.  don't worry about your legs lagging or whatever, I think they can build up pretty quickly if you give them the proper recovery.  Remember, and this is my theory, of course, that you use your legs every single day for everything you do.  I feel they need more rest and recovery time because of that reason.

This is all just my opinion of course, and I just wanted to help you out.  Squats and deadlifts alternating days is rough, and you might get away with it now, but once the poundages go up, forget about it...


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
1:10 planks
Crunches w/legs on ball  (yeah, thats it)

Bulgarian Squats
BW for 6 reps
20lb DBs for 2 sets, 6, 8 reps
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps
45lb DBs for 8 reps (2 min RI)

DB Rows
75lb DBs for 8 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

Seated OH DB Press
50lbs for 8 reps
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Cable Rows
160lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
180lbs for 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Fly
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Skullcrushers w/weighted EZ bar
110lbs for 12 reps

Horizontal Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (30+ sec RI)

Static Stretched

Dammit, I meant to do something else today.  My routine is all over the place, I know.  I had something a bit more solid 2 legs, 1 push, 1 pull, isolations.  I forgot about it, but its ok.  If I did that, intensity has to go up a bit and this week was more of a strength gauge.

Bulgarians, jesus christ, what, wha...!  They got harder at the end, I can go up indefinetly, but I was still out of wind!

Rows were just about right.  110lbs can be used.

Sumo Leg Press was too fucking easy and so was seated DB press.  Been a while since Ive done these and today I was reminded of how much easier this exercise is when seated.

Cable Rows shouldnt had even been in here.  But they were easy too.

FLies were easy, but I am always careful with this shit.

Skullcrushers were easy too.

This Horizontal Calf Press machine is obviously made for a Leg Press style calf press exercise.  Except, because its horizontal and now on an incline, it seems like I am doing heavy weight.  Eh, this was easy but it did catch up to me.

My rehab girl was there and she showed me some new stretches.  Thank god, I was getting fucking really bored.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> In my experience with full body stuff, I find that I can handle the upper body stuff ok, but I don't do well with lower body stuff that often.  For example, I tried doing a one set each full body routine with the same exercises on M, W, and F and I got through the first week of squats 3 times per week, but bombed the next week...it was too much to recover from, even with only one set.
> 
> Then I tried alternating a lower body push and lower body pull, but again, it wound up being too much.
> 
> ...



Oh I didnt see you and goob's responce!

This is good advice.  As you can read from my review of today's (i hadnt seen your post yet), I am all over the place.  I never thought of simply just taking legs out of one of the days...  That would help factor in the upper body shit.  

For starters, I will try Deads on one day and Squats on another.  I have steered away from squats for sometime (i dont know if uve kept up with my last journal), so squats might be shortlived cuz of my back.  In any case, I am training for size right now and not so much numbers, but I do want some sort of intensity.  I want to get my deads up too, so these 2 exercises will be staples.

As far as my upper body movements go, eh.  My interests with one exercise will be new every week.  I send in my 2 exercises I want the most strength from in the beginning, so it WAS 1 lower, 1 upper.  With 2 leg days versus 3, I wonder what will be the upper strength days..

Jesus, you got any templates or anything?  I am a visual learner at best, I understand shit when I see examples.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh I didnt see you and goob's responce!
> 
> This is good advice. As you can read from my review of today's (i hadnt seen your post yet), I am all over the place. I never thought of simply just taking legs out of one of the days...  That would help factor in the upper body shit.
> 
> ...


 
I can show you what I am doing now, and we can go from there.  If you are having back problems, did you ever consider just dropping the squats (for now) and trying maybe a leverage type squat?  I have one of those in my home gym and I can tell you that it definitely takes the stress off your back and puts all the focus on your quads.  If you are going for size and not numbers, it might not be a bad idea to drop the squats and use the leg press or machine type squats for a cycle or 2.  Plus, if you were to follow something like my template here, you will only do lower body once per week, so it might help to heal up your back enough to reincorporate squats in the future.  One last thing, there is a device called the "manta ray" which is an attachment that goes on the bar for squats which essentially raises the bar a little bit, supposedly allowing you to squat with a more upright back, which might be good for you, especially since you aren't competing and don't care about numbers.  Do a google search for it, and you can find info on it, it's like $40, I have it and I like it.  I also have another attachment called the "top squat" which raises the barbell but also has handles on it to make the bar like a safety squat bar, I find this attachment also helps my back since you are more upright.....just something you might want to consider...

anyway, my template of the current workout I am doing is this:
monday:
upper vertical strength
upper horizontal repetition

wednesday:
lower strength
lower repetition

Friday:
upper horizontal strength
upper vertical repetition

now I know you said you don't care about numbers, so you could change the strength to repetition work as well.  I set it up like this for an example:
monday:
A1.seated overhead press 3x3
B1.chinups 3x3
C1. db bench press 3x6-8
C2. Chest supported rows 3x6-8
C3. rear db flies 3x6-8
the rep work I do as a circuit with 60 sec rest between sets.

I am finding the one lower body day do be very good for me as far as recovery goes.  My back feels relatively good.  I do this on that day:
A1. Squats 3x3
B1. SLDL 3x3
C1. leverage squats 3x6-8
C2. Glute ham raises 3x6-8
C3. Decline crunches 3x6-8

Even if you don't want to use it, let me know what you think about it, if it sounds like a good plan , I am liking it so far, 2 weeks in and I haven't changed yet, so thats a good thing


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

My back problem isnt a problem too much anymore.  It was a year ago.  My problem is basically outlined in one of the stickies in General health. Its called Sciatic Nerve.  For that time, I tried doing squats but just dropped them altogether and just stuck to unilateral work, leg presses, etc.  Deadlifts never gave me much of a problem.  Anyway, the work that I did last time I squated was moreof a test than a workout.  I seemed ok.  So naturally, I want to see if I can do it again..at least until I feel the discomfort.

I used the manta ray in high school.  I used to have to have some sort of support on my shoulders at all times, but my friend said something that Ill never forget about gloves..  "I dont use gloves, cuz there will be days youll forget them, but youre already at the gym.  Youre still going to workout, but because of the gloves usage, you wont have collasses (sp?) and your workouts will suck."  I took that insight into consideration and decided to start squatting without anything and I like it better that way.

Now that template does look good.  I do want to add in another leg day in there.  All quads or All hamstrings possibly...

What I am REALLY interested in is the volume.  The 3x3 or 3x6-8 reps are too low, but the idea is crystal clear.  This gives me good ideas...  

If I use a strength focused 4x8 for the first two exercises and then 3x8-12 on the next 2 exercises, then I got a solid routine.  Since I want to do two leg days, their volume would be slightly different considering what I am able to do.

Ill bet youre wondering why I am stubborn about the reps.  WELP!  At the beginning of this thread, I did an experiment of using a constant tension based scheme, which is why I focused on just negatives.  Since I am training for mass, I wanted to keep the "constant tension" theory into practice while still maintaining the 8-12 rep scheme for mass.  So, I threw them together, dropped some intensity numbers, and really focused on tempo.  I did that for 4 weeks.  Any more wouldve caused adaptation, plus boredom.  Since I missed a regular tempo and some intensity, the rep scheme I do now is text book strict.  The only exception would be 4 sets instead of 3 in the beginning, but thats to shake things up a bit, not to mention, help me remember the good ol days of 5x5 (which you hate right?).  The reason why I want to be strict is to avoid regret.  I dont want to drift off the main path too much then look back later and not know for really sure, if the 8-12 rep scheme adds mass.

Ok I wait to here from ya!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Thought I would drop a line. You and Stew are trying to scheme something up, been there done that a few times with him.

Why not just do 1 leg exercise per workout? I normally hit my legs 2 times a week and as most people know my legs are very strong, but mostly squats are strong. My deadlifts not so much so I require more work for that part of my body. You know this but I will remind you: You know what your body can and cant do. You know what it takes to grow and what it takes to recover. Gauge things like that. If you know say your hams require more work than your quads then hit them more throughout the week to try and balance things out. If I were you I would use a few single limbed exercises like you got up there one for quads and one for hams and then 2 2-legged exercises for the 2 groups. Remember balance is the number one key.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

I thought about taking the 2nd leg exercise out.  I dont know if it would be beneficial.

Lets break it down..

I am training for mass, so intensity isnt going to be high, and its a 3-4x8-12 rep scheme.  Thats one exercise a day for 3 days = 3x a week.

Stewart says to do 1 day with nothing but lower, so who knows how many exercises, about 3-4 compounds Id say.  This is only ONCE a week.

So the ? is does frequency =, <, > volume?

I do *MUST *say that I am enjoying getting some lower body work in a day of doing upper shit.  Its a HUGE switchup, I havent done this in years, so it excites me.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

ok what you said makes sense to me.  I think a lot depends on how much you want to work out each week.  I know I only want to do 3 days, so it makes it harder for me to fit in everything I want to do, without getting carried away each day, so a lot of what I do is a bit of a compromise.

I can figure out a way to get you more leg days in the basic scheme of what I laid out.  you could do it 4 days per week or do 3 days per week and float the 4th workout to monday of the next week:
Workout A
overhead press 4x8
chinups 4x8
db bench 3x10-12
rows 3x10-12

workout B
squats 4x8
SLDL 4x8
hack squats 3x10-12
hamstring curls 3x10-12

workout C
bench press 4x8
barbell row 4x8
pullups or pulldowsn 3x10-12
DB shoulder press 3x10-12

workout D
deadlifts 4x8
front squats 4x8
leg press 3x10-12
glute ham raises 3x10-12

Or something like that,  I think it hits your need for 2 leg days and gets in squats and deads for you.  What do you think?


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Thats along the lines of what I was eventually thinking.  Pretty much spot on! 

Everything can be done fine.  I dont have a glute ham raise around...and trust me, after googling other ways to find another way to do the movement, I have zilch at hand.  I could always do reverse hypers, but I dont know if Id try them weighted. 

What if I wanted to add legs to some of the upper?  Ive been doing it and its kinda cool.  Its a new feeling.

Oh and its not necessarily 3 days a week for me, but 3 times within 7 days, so yeah, this week's first day at the gym wont fall onto next week's nor will it be the same workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

just read your other post, or you could mix things up and do a hybrid:
Workout A
Squats 4x8
SLDL 4x8
DB Bench press 3x12
Rows 3x12

Workout B
Overhead PRess 4x8
Chinups 4x8
leg press 3x12
glute ham raise 3x12

workout C
Deadlifts 4x8
Front Squats 4x8
pullups 3x12
DB shoulder Press 3x12

workout d
bench press 4x8
Barbell rows 4x8
leverage squats 3x12
hamstring curls 3x12


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> just read your other post, or you could mix things up and do a hybrid:
> Workout A
> Squats 4x8
> SLDL 4x8
> ...



 I like that.  Thats what I will do to exact T from now on.  Thanks for the advice.

What do you think about isolation movements?  If any, 1 a day or 2?  2 sets of...?


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Workout A
> Squats 4x8
> SLDL 4x8
> DB Bench press 3x12
> ...



There.  Gotta put the bulgarians in there.  I am determined to fuck that shit up.

I might even do lunges and step ups too in place of leg presses and such.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

You going to setup a little better loading pattern? I would maybe throw in some drop sets, iso's, negatives, etc.....but on top of that manipulating variables is the number one thing dont forget.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I like that. Thats what I will do to exact T from now on. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> What do you think about isolation movements? If any, 1 a day or 2? 2 sets of...?


 

I honestly don't think you're gonna need any isolations after all that other stuff.  I mean you will be doing 14 or so sets if you did what I wrote, so that is a lot right there, plus the fact that you are doing upper and lower body movements each day, you will probably need all the recovery you can get, so ax the isolations, except maybe for ab work.  I think your arms will do just nicely.

If you do try that, just watch your nutrition around the workout and after.  You will need to be pretty close to optimal, that is a rough workout since you are doing multiple set full body workouts 3x per week.  something I have been doing lately is drinking a shake DURING my workout consisting of 25g protein, about 25g carbs and then 30 minutes post workout another shake consisting of 25g protein, 40g carbs, 5g creatine, and 5g glutamine.  then a solid meal about an hour later.  Seems to be working ok for me.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

A protein shake during working out?  Bah!  Id get bloated.  Not only that, but I have a hard time breathing.  A lot of snot gets into my throat and nose, so I am always drinking water to push it down the pipe.  Its bad sometimes, it feels like a finger down my throat when I run out of breath.

Ok no isolations.  I didnt mean arms though.  I have horrible calves.  

Ill give it a whirl.  I can do anything so this should be fine for 4 weeks.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

I see no problem hitting those calves. They are such a tiny muscle and the things I do never stimulate them unless I hit them directly.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> A protein shake during working out?  Bah!  Id get bloated.  Not only that, but I have a hard time breathing.  A lot of snot gets into my throat and nose, so I am always drinking water to push it down the pipe.  Its bad sometimes, it feels like a finger down my throat when I run out of breath.
> 
> Ok no isolations.  I didnt mean arms though.  I have horrible calves.
> 
> Ill give it a whirl.  I can do anything so this should be fine for 4 weeks.



Well I should preface my shake during workout comment.  I use Syntrax Nectar protein when I work out.  They generally have fruit flavors like fruit punch, lemonade and iced tea.  I use the iced tea, combined with the dextrose makes a very tasty drink, almost like a gatorade type....I just make sure I use a lot of water, about 32 ounces, so it is very diluted and very easy to drink.

dont think shake like a thick chocolate protein shake....these are very easy to drink


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Ohhhh, see I am the kind of idiot that drinks CytoSport's best!  CytoGainer, Whey, MuscleMilk, I am a big fan.  Syntha 6 is a favorite too.

But yes theyre all a bitter tasting chocolate.  It took me years to drink this gunk without chocolate syrup.

Double, yeah I am going to have to add some serious calves.  Like we discussed before, I have to hit certian muscles hard.  I am an ectomorph (this one I know!) by nature.  

Ive been a steady 215lbs and to me that sucks considering the time Ive put in...but I have, I guess, forgotten that I was 143lbs when i started lifting at 15, so the majority of my life has been skinny.  I guess I am still a hardgainer.  Which is why I have increased more calories by adding an extra scoop to my shakes.

And the cottage cheese...jesus, I almost ate the whole pail (sp?  is it pale?) last night.  Thats with yogurt, milk, and these pretty good chicken sticks I found at walmart...that walmart makes!  190 calories for 3 sticks, 8g fat, 13 grams of protein, but the worst is the 13g of carbs.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

Damn I wish I could eat that much and not get, umm, fat.  you wouldn't think it either, considering I was about 145 my freshman year of college.  I was stuck in the 180-190 range for a few years back in my 20s, and then pretty much ever since I met my wife (now that I think about it) 4 years ago, I went up , up  and up to the 225 I am now.  And it's not her cooking either cause she doesn't cook for shit!  I guess that's what happens when you hit your 30s, it goes downhill.

OK, it's not going downhill, I am the strongest I have ever been now, it's just that I am probably 15-18% BF and I would like to be 10-12%.  I keep saying when I get my new house in a year or so, I will get one with a big yard and build a hockey rink in the back and just play hockey every day, I am sure that will lean me out a bit.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

oh and while i dont drink it often, muscle milk is pretty damn tasty...i like the vanilla cream ready to drink ones, it is damn yummy


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

I havent had any mixed with milk in a while, but Ive had some at the gym on my way out.  $4.50 for 2 scoops and iced water?  Fuck that and fuck them.

When I started working out, I ate like shit.  Kinda like always on a shitty, dirty bulk.  It worked.  But then I got a taste for beer and now i dont look as cut.

This is the most strict ive been with diet and I think the dedication is just going to get bigger, so after I gain some more weight, Ill cut and do my best to have a six pack at a relaxed state.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

well, if you decide to use that workout template, cool, I will be checking in to check how you like it and what kind of progress you get on it


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2007)

Active Stretch (new ones)

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Pendelums
Stability Ball Crawl outs


ATG Squats
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
205lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:15 RI)

SLDL
135lbs for 8 reps (DOH...."oh shit")
205lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:15 RI; alternating staggerred grip)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Rows
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps  (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched (new stretches)


Whoa was I dizzy today.  

I can NOT do heavy deads the same day I do ATG squats.  I just cannot.  My back was prety inflammed.  Funny though, by the time I got to DB Presses, it was gone.  I dont want to sacrafice intensity, but its either that or move some shit around.  

Anyway, Squats were hard and boy was I pissed.  I got so frustrated with panting after my 3rd set.  I couldnt beleive this shit was this hard.

I gave myself some good rests before deads came along, but it wasnt enough.  I was out of breath.  However, the exercise did get easier.  Well what I mean was my breathing caught up.

DB Presses AND Db Rows were 1 rep beyond failure.  I pushed through it.    Yea, nigga, no pussies around these parts.

Seated Calfs were too heavy.  Couldnt get a good ROM.   ....guess some pussy showed up afterall.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretch (new ones)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I totally understand you on that one dude. After deadlifts, my lower back is so fucking swollen and inflamed. The shit hurts 3 hours later, then finally goes away after sleeping on my hard ass mattress. My back would snap like a twig if I did heavy deadlifts followed by heavy squats.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bird Dogs on ball using one arm
Ball Crunches
Bridge off the floor, back was elevated
Ball Rollouts, bringing my knees to my chest
Scarecrows

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
155lbs for 8 reps (too heavy)
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2:15 RI)

Weighted Supinated Grip Chin Ups
BW for 6 reps
25lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:15 RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates for each leg for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Reverse Hyperextensions
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Shrugs
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I thought I was going to fail on OH presses, but it panned out.  Go up maybe 5 lbs?

Chin ups can go up 10lbs.

I opted for the Unilateral Leg Press since this is a day after heavy legs.  Considering I worked out yesterday, this was a fine intensity.

Now the reverse hyperextensions were done differently and it made a world of a difference.  I took a decline bench thats for abs primarily.  I set it to be parallel to the ground and placed a 22" ball on the bench.  I laid on the ball, held onto the sides of the bench and wha-la!  My legs were elevated enough to do some real good reps.  This did, however, inflammed my back.  I think I hyperextended...

Threw in shrugs cuz I will do calves again next time I workout.  I might cycle these.


----------



## goob (May 23, 2007)

Nice work on the OH press, that's a good lift.

Take it the supinated chin-ups mean an underhand grip?


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Check my journal out I got me some DB shrugs in there as well!


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work on the OH press, that's a good lift.
> 
> Take it the supinated chin-ups mean an underhand grip?



Yeah.

Ya know whats funny?  One of the first days I was convinced that maybe doing arms was a waste, I decided to do underhand grip chin ups and I was sore as hell.  Worked like a charm!

Never happened again.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

I think the debate rages on about doing arms is a waste. My arms always feel much fuller whenever I do arms. But like my buddies always say, your arms make you look funny. I say why, they always say they dont fit your chest. I always give them the big fuck you. But over the winter my chest and back have really balooned back to where they used to be. Sweet deal!


----------



## goob (May 25, 2007)

I never do arms. Outside of the occasional Tricep extentions and skullcrushers, they are never done.  It's a very rare occurance I'll throw in bicep work. 

They get enough work in all other lifts.

Underhand grip is great, so much easier to do than overhand pullups.


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

My biceps are a lagging bodypart so every once in a while they need attention.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2007)

If you do some of your big back work with an underhand grip, I think that in itself will take care of the curls. Same with triceps, if you press big, your arms will be big. I will take a 300 pound bench press over a 135 pound skull crusher and a chinup with 75 pounds hanging off my waist over 55 pound DB curls anyday.

Besides, I don't even enjoy curling anymore believe it or not. When I try to do them I wind up stopping and switching to a compound exercise, cause I just can't be bothered with them anymore. If I am going to waste my enegy on something, it is going to be something worth my while.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> My biceps are a lagging bodypart so every once in a while they need attention.


 
how can you DB row 130 lb DBs and call your biceps a lagging body part??


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> how can you DB row 130 lb DBs and call your biceps a lagging body part??



Interestingly enough, I can row that weight (yes 130s DD, but with straps), but if I wanted to curl for reps, my biceps' strength will be the same as it was.

Although, maybe slightly better.  I was curling 45s for a set of 12 reps, but 45s really arent shit.  My arms' strength went up 10lbs from 2 years ago when I stopped doing dedicated arm workouts?  2 years = 10lbs?!

In any case, i really dont care, its just an odd realization and proof that size and strength can and are 2 different beasts.


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/hip abduction (3x as hard as hip extensions)
Dragon Flags
A shit load of warm up deadlifts.  Changed form.

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps (including warms, all warm ups had DOH grip)
245lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:30 RI; staggerred grip)

Bulgarian Squats  
30lb DBs for 6 reps
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 8, 8, 6, reset, 2, 8 (2:30 RI; 3rd set had a failure) 

Seated OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
90lb DBs for 10 reps (too heavy)
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 9, 8 (90 sec RI; I was too pooped)

Wide Grip BW Pullups
3 sets, 12, 12, 6, reset, 2 (90 secRI; failed)

Calf Press on Linear Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


First two workouts were phenominal.  Next 2?  

I tried to start my deads lower, trying a possible easier approach in maintaining a neutral spine.  It worked, but I was distracted by the bar moving around my FUCKING knees.  My shins got a lil banged up, which is fine, but jesus christ.  I might have to stick to this weight to get this down better. 

ALSO..my back does get inflammed when I do deads, but it really feels like a blood filled muscle.  Its a lil discomforting afterwards, but I am either standing or sitting upright.  The feeling is the same if I did close grip bench press, did a set, then leaned on a ledge with my arms straight...my triceps would feel inflammed cuz their active!  Anyway, no pinching, burning, or sharp pains...

Bulgarians...god dammit.  Good day!

DB Presses sucked.  I really thought I could do these, but I was too winded.

Same story with the pullups.

Calves were boring, but I upped the volume.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> First two workouts were phenominal.  Next 2?



when i gave you that original idea, I didn't envision you doing what you are doing this week.  I know you said you wanted to do a certain type of thing, so I modified the template to give you what you wanted, but looking at your workouts for this week, I don't think it's gonna work for you, there is too much overlap of stuff, and you are probably overworking certain things.

I would modify what you are doing back to what I originally listed, if you want to keep the same template, or if you want to keep the same workouts you are doing, definitely add some rest days in there, go every other day at the very least, cause the back to back stuff the way you are doing it is going to kill you fast


----------



## goob (May 25, 2007)

50 lb bulgarians for 4 sets???  Good fucking job.

Foretting the deads etc., adding dragon flags to a wo consisting of dragon flags is madness.......


....my sort of madness. Good work.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2007)

Stewart...oh I think I just had a bad day.  Sometimes when I drink these Monster energy drinks, I shorten my Rests thinking I have enough energy to start a new set, then I suffer.  It then stacks.  I did go to the gym 2 days in a row, but that was cuz of time.  I am enjoying my day off today and possibly tomorrow too.  In any case, I think I was just going too heavy on the DB Presses.  90lb OHs after deads and bulgarians?  What was I thinking?  I WAS going to do the pullups before the DBs, but I wanted to lift the heavier weight first.  Lesson learned.

goob..I honestly thought my 'upper' abs were going to tear from my rib cage.  Certainly felt a bit scary.  The bulgarians almost made me flip out.  I was so frustrated with my grip + being out of breath + losing balance...   The dead lifts made my legs wobbly, so naturally, doing a following workout thats on one leg puts my balance to the test.


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

I never said my biceps were lacking strength, but they are indeedy lacking size. My triceps are awefully big, which in turn makes my biceps look not so big. Big difference training for size compared to training for strength.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

Not sure what my biceps' deal is, but to tell you the truth, id like them to be more cut than big.

Stewart, yeah, I am actually really enjoying this split thus far.  I am kinda pissed I havent been back to the gym since.  Damn Memorial weekend + gym hours.


----------



## MCx2 (May 28, 2007)

I heard this weekend your gym is closing it's doors fairly soon from a pretty reliable source.   

Apparently they are completely upside down in there, they can't finish the build out and got no where near the memberships they thought they would. 

Just what I heard though, not 100% sure but it might be worth some investigating.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

That will be A-ok with me.  The money that Ive spent on the contract is up in August, so I wont be losing much money.

I spoke to Julie (the manager) yesterday about cancelling a contract (I was really talkign to her about training..no seriously) and she said 60 days notice and no cancellation fee.  Ill read over my contract sheet to confirm, but thats not bad.

Remember, I would still be paying under $40 there, even in a year (that I know is in the contract), so its cheap for me all around.


----------



## MCx2 (May 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That will be A-ok with me.  The money that Ive spent on the contract is up in August, so I wont be losing much money.
> 
> I spoke to Julie (the manager) yesterday about cancelling a contract (I was really talkign to her about training..no seriously) and she said 60 days notice and no cancellation fee.  Ill read over my contract sheet to confirm, but thats not bad.
> 
> Remember, I would still be paying under $40 there, even in a year (that I know is in the contract), so its cheap for me all around.



Yeah, I just didn't want you to get ready for a workout and show up to a locked gym.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

That has happened to me before.  Club Nu did that.  They burned their gym down for insurance fraud one day me and Ryan arrived at the gym.

Shitty too, it was the BEST gym Ive been to.  Lit up nicely, nice "black & white" cheetah colored pads (I only mention it cuz it matched everything), good music, nice people, clean bathrooms, hot fucking girls...the best girls.

You heard they were going out of business cuz they got upside down?  Hmm.  i dont put too much stock into rumors, just like they were going to get rid of the heavier DBs.

I dont think the place will last though, so I will just wait patiently.


----------



## MCx2 (May 28, 2007)

It was actually Dr. Farrow that told me, he's usually on top of things.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

Ruh Roh.

Dr. Frank told me (when it first opened) lots of people were pissed and not going over.

Since theyve lowered their prices its gotten a lil more corwded...slightly.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I never said my biceps were lacking strength, but they are indeedy lacking size. My triceps are awefully big, which in turn makes my biceps look not so big. Big difference training for size compared to training for strength.


 
i think everyone is getting carried away with this "train for size" or "train for strength stuff".  I mean, unless you are doing singles for every exercise for every workout and you aren't eating much, yeah, then maybe you can say you "train for strength" only.  I believe everyone that works out that is *natural* is strength training, and the size is just a side effect that naturally comes with a certain diet while getting stronger.  Sure, a juicer can say they "train for size" because they have the impements to specifically get bigger in place (steroids).


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

Thats what my plan was from the very get go..years ago!  Lift heavier and heavier and the size will come.

Of course, back then I never thought to put variables into it.

Bench day is tomorrow...wonder where I am at.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> i think everyone is getting carried away with this "train for size" or "train for strength stuff".  I mean, unless you are doing singles for every exercise for every workout and you aren't eating much, yeah, then maybe you can say you "train for strength" only.  I believe everyone that works out that is *natural* is strength training, and the size is just a side effect that naturally comes with a certain diet while getting stronger.  Sure, a juicer can say they "train for size" because they have the impements to specifically get bigger in place (steroids).



I will disagree with this everytime. I know the once I started training with reps in the 3 rep range my size went absolutly no where. In the past 3 months or so I have switched to higher reps which has really helped with my overall size, well that and rest in between sets.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I will disagree with this everytime. I know the once I started training with reps in the 3 rep range my size went absolutly no where. In the past 3 months or so I have switched to higher reps which has really helped with my overall size, well that and rest in between sets.


 
then we will agree to disagree I guess  
there is no way you can, for example, bench press 350 x 3 and have small arms, shoulders and chest.  There is no way you can deadlift 500 x 3 and have small legs and back.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

Well, Id have to say it took some time and some possible higher rep schemes to get to that point.  I mean to do X weight for 3 reps from the very start of weightlifting until a 350 bench and a 500 bench.

The true test would be comparison.  Two people with relative maxes.  One does a 8-12 rep range and the other sticks with max strength numbers 3-8 reps.  Same diet and same length of training time.  Some things must be different within the workouts themselves, such as RIs, frequency, exercise selection maybe?  Maybe not that one.

Testing would be devised of tape measurements.

I gotta say, if I gained 5 lbs of muscle with the max strength template, but my numbers went up by 20lbs, Id wonder if that accomplishment would outweigh the other template, even if I gained 10-15lbs.


----------



## MCx2 (May 29, 2007)

I had to borrow Morgans, Big John n Chuck's bedroom shot. Too good.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I had to borrow Morgans, Big John n Chuck's bedroom shot. Too good.


LOL ... that kicks ass.  Big John has lost all that fat and looks like he's ready for a good roll ...


----------



## MCx2 (May 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... that kicks ass.  Big John has lost all that fat and looks like he's ready for a good roll ...


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I had to borrow Morgans, Big John n Chuck's bedroom shot. Too good.



Best avatar ever.  Be sure to post up in the avatar thread.

Today at Open Chat.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges w/marching (extra reps)
Cable Crunches (95lbs I think)
Arm Circles (both ways)
Scarecrows

Barbell Bench Press
95lbs for 3 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps (30 sec RI)
225lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)
245lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

Barbell Rows
65lbs for 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps
same weight, failed at rep 5, tried another, nope (2 min RI; with straps)

Levered Hammer Strength Squat
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
95lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (<90 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
185lbs for 2 sets, 12, 15 (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Static Holds
90lb DBs for 3 sets of 30 sec (15 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Good bench day.

Barbell Rows.   <~good smiley.  These went down, badly.  I wanted to say it was fatigue, but no, it was strength.  I will have to either switch to Yates Rows, Spider Rows, or just lower the weight.  I am opting for lowering..what do you girls think?

First time I used a squat-machine.  Not bad.  Decent burn for the weight and the reps.

Hamstring curls were a cunt hair easy.

Hises were thrown in cuz I wanted to!

Calves were TOUGH.  LOVED THEM.  (weird to say that considering I find them boring usually)

I had to throw in some holds cuz of the straps that were used.  I may not use straps for my possible lighter rows, but I will for deads.

OK!  I got an idea for the new workout week.  I pissed and moaned last time about ATG Squats on the same day as SLDLs.  This is what I came up with..just a simple twist:






Stewart20 said:


> Workout A
> Overhead PRess 4x8
> SLDL 4x8
> DB Bench press 3x12
> ...



I switched the OH Presses with Squats.  So its liek this...

upper heavy
lower heavy
upper reps
upper reps

lower heavy
upper heavy
lower reps
lower reps

lower heavy
lower heavy
upper reps
upper reps

upper heavy 
upper heavy
lower reps 
lower reps

ITs a good balance, at least I think so.

8 x upper
8 x lower
4 x heavy lower
4 x heavy upper

I am taking tomorrow off.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> then we will agree to disagree I guess
> there is no way you can, for example, bench press 350 x 3 and have small arms, shoulders and chest.  There is no way you can deadlift 500 x 3 and have small legs and back.



I suppose you can get bigger in that aspect, but there is such a thing as lifting for size. There are plenty of guys who are bigger than me (muscle wise), I can lift more weight than them. Answer me that? 

Case and point. I have a buddy I used to workout with about 3 years ago. In that time he has put on about 35lbs. He looks pretty damn big and you would think his bench would be over 350. But the fact is he cant even bench 300lbs. Explain that. Your point is good, but mine is as well.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

You maybe able to out bench me now. Have your bench numers went up?


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

Eh.  No.  Last time I made a 3x8-10 rep scheme of 225 I had trouble, but I think my rests were far shorter.  245 should be childs play my friend.  I was doing 3 sets of 8 of 275.  


Ill get it again.

My goal will be to combat frustration.  At some point, I am going to be pissed off so badly, that Ill have to train for max strength again.  RIght after I gain my pride back, its time to cut.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Whenever I was benching 365 about 5 years ago I would get 300 for about 6 or so reps, I want back to that!


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2007)

Thinking of getting rid of the barbell rows, guys.  The replacement would be a hammer strength row or a spider row.  DB rows will remain.

Thoughts?


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thinking of getting rid of the barbell rows, guys.  The replacement would be a hammer strength row or a spider row.  DB rows will remain.
> 
> Thoughts?



You know me, I love HS machines. 

Wish my gym had em..


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2007)

The one at Grand Island isnt like the one that was at Golds (the st lucie west golds has that one too).  The HS row Golds has/had is better than this upgraded one.

The older one that I know uve used has a handle that is lower.  Almost like youre pulling the weight from a position thats parallelt to your pelvis and when its pulled its now right at the start of your ribs.

The new one?  Its like pulling a weight over a humpback.  Plus it starts higher.  It starts just under the ribs, goes parallel to your shoulders, then finishes at the pecs.


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The one at Grand Island isnt like the one that was at Golds (the st lucie west golds has that one too).  The HS row Golds has/had is better than this upgraded one.
> 
> The older one that I know uve used has a handle that is lower.  Almost like youre pulling the weight from a position thats parallelt to your pelvis and when its pulled its now right at the start of your ribs.
> 
> The new one?  Its like pulling a weight over a humpback.  Plus it starts higher.  It starts just under the ribs, goes parallel to your shoulders, then finishes at the pecs.






Sounds like it sucks, I'd have to check it out.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Longer Planks
Longer Oblique Planks
Crab Walks
Single Leg RDL


Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
65lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
150lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

SLDL
135lbs for 8 reps
210lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; DOH first 2 sets, then staggered grip)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 8 reps
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Horizontal Calf Press
130lbs for 8 reps
170lbs for 4 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Cycle for 26 min (unexpected delay)


Good day.  My legs were shaking when I did my OHs.  I wonder if its cuz of my long planks?  Long,  one was 2 min, the other was 1 min.  The Obliques were 60s each too.

SLDLs were easy.

Both the rows and the presses were hard as fuck, plus, they are the same weight as last week's. 

Calves were easy.

Maximum Pump is finished.  CEE still running strong.  After thats gone, I am supplement free until my cutting phase.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok, so I had a late night cheat meal last night....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2007)

*Hang over anxiety..*

Walked on the treadmill for 10 min while sipping Redline

Active stretched

Warm ups..
Floor bridges on hands 
Ab rollouts
1 legged Squats

ATG Squats
135lbs for 6 reps
210lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:15 RI)

Weighted supinated, close grip Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:15 RI..sometimes a lil more)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 12 reps (<90 sec RI)
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (<90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow today was hard.  I thought I was going ot have an anxiety attack or throw up.  I was exhausted from not sleeping too much, plus being a tad hung over didnt help.  Anyway, the Redline was what prolly made me feel shitty.  I was really tired and I needed a good boost.  I wanted to give up after my 2 sets of BW chinups....but I stuck throuch it.  I actually felt pretty proud of myself when I got into my car.

I did leave out hyperextensions.  I didnt want to push myself anymore and try my luck, plus my hamstrings were still pretty tight from the SLDLs.

Squats and Chinups were kinda easy despite my nausousness (sp?).  If I can do this good feeling sick, then I should do much better when I am fresh.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Ok, so I had a late night cheat meal last night....



BY the way, if anyone doesnt notice...theres a fucking WALL missing.  See the door?  Closed and locked....and no wall.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> BY the way, if anyone doesnt notice...theres a fucking WALL missing. See the door? Closed and locked....and no wall.


 
Check out my myspace page, she posted them perfectly. First the one where I'm facing forward, then the 2nd where I'm shocked as shit.


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

Good job on the workout, I know how hard it is to do with a hangover.

Wierd thing is that sometimes the extra energy from the alcohol can push you into a turbo mode.  Once in a blue moon, this happens to me.  But usually I'm fucked and feeling sick after one set.

And Repro........WTF????


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 2, 2007)

goob said:


> And Repro........WTF????



ROFL!!!


The best part is, I'm stone cold sober in that shot.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job on the workout, I know how hard it is to do with a hangover.
> 
> Wierd thing is that sometimes the extra energy from the alcohol can push you into a turbo mode.  Once in a blue moon, this happens to me.  But usually I'm fucked and feeling sick after one set.
> 
> And Repro........WTF????



My friend used to do wonders in the gym after a night of drinking.  Not me.

Though I wasnt hung over really.  Ive been careful with my alcohol intake due to health and money problems.  It was the exaustion that called upon the Redline drink.  That fucker is usually fine with me, but today it came with bells and whistles on.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches on Ball w/oblique work
Bird Dogs on Ball..attempts of Supermans on ball 
Cable torso twists
Woodchops and reversed  (anyone got a vid of these? not pics, but a VID?)

Conventional Deadlifts
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:30RI; warm ups had DOH grip, workout had alternating staggerred)

Bulgarian Squats
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2:15 ~ 2:30 RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)
Same thing for 10 reps, failed, RPed for 5 seconds then fired out last 2

Seated DB OH Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Calf Press On Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 8 reps
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; discomfort, had to stop)

Static Stretched


Kind of an awesome day.  Back was more inflammed, however.  I didnt go up any.  God damn I know I got more in me.

Bulgarians went up 5 lbs on each side.  I might be done with these.

Pullups sufferred because of....I dont know.  Cuz of pussyitus.

OH Presses went down.  I had to, last week was horrible.  Had more wind in me today though.  I wouldve done better than last week, but I wouldve had a failure.

Calves were volume enhanced.  Hises...I dont know.  I think I lost a little bit of that tolerance one gets from heavy bars on the shoulders.  Ill get it back.

Supplements are all done...today was the first day with only WHEY and Fish Oil and thats all Ill use for a while (plus caffeine).


Ive decided that I want to do a couple of weeks of high strength befor I cut. Ill finish out this week's program, of course.  

Now I know why P-Funk says full body is best for max numbers.  I dont know about size though...  Cutting and max numbers are perfect for this though.  Just my hypothesis but...

Size/mass = push/leg/pull OR vertical/hamstring/hortizontal/quad
Cutting/max = fullbody


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2007)

Ohhh....head fuck bulgarian's.  4 sets???!!!  Are you a masochist?

Oww.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah..they hurt more than anything.  I wonder if thats all they do.  I never feel sore and my legs dont look much bigger since Ive added them.  

Thats why I am on the fence, leaning over.


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2007)

Funny you mention that.  They definately add strength to your legs, but they bring a lot of pain.  I don't know about size.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2007)

actually, if you are going to be cutting, you should stay on a max strength type routine, to preserve your LBM.  I really don't know how important the actual routine is, as opposed to doing the right things to preserve your strength and muscle mass.  I would stick with low (4-6) reps and higher weights, keep the workouts short, a lot shorter than you are doing now, and pray for the best


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

P always suggests doing metabolic work accompanied with strength work.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

Double, what do you mean by metabolic?  Example?

Stewart, yeah thats the answer I gathered from the thread in Training.  However, I wonder what Double is about to throw at me (us).


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

You do exercises that you would like to keep your strength while burning a bit more calories. Example:

*Strength*
Bench 
DB Rows
(All of these in the 3-6 reps range with full recovery or so)

*Metabolic*
Pullups
Dips
Scap Work
(All of these in the 8-12 rep range with no rest


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

On the same day?  Thats been done before, the label is what threw me off (metabolic).


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> You do exercises that you would like to keep your strength while burning a bit more calories. Example:
> 
> *Strength*
> Bench
> ...


 

I thought that read "Scalp work".  I was wondering what runnin around a ym with a tomahawk would be like as part of a workout.

Or in Bigdyl's case, a bottle of shampoo....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

Scap work is generalized.  What is scap work?  Please dont just say shrugs..


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Whatever you want it to be.....I did scap pushups. DB rows work scaps to, so its not all that important, but it was for me since I play ball. I try to keep my back as strong as possible!

P has also mentioned tension work like:

reps of 3,6,9......


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

Scap pushups are really strange. I dunno if i was doing them wrong, but they felt uber-weird for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> You do exercises that you would like to keep your strength while burning a bit more calories. Example:
> 
> *Strength*
> Bench
> ...


 
See, I just don't get this...I mean if you are cutting, (I never really have gone on a "cut" so I don't know first hand), but from what I hear, you can feel tired a lot due to the lack of calories.

To me, a shortened workout utilizing reps in the 4-6 rep range would be best. Short, to the point, and heavy (as heavy as you can go) to keep that muscle. to do work in the 8-12 rep range with no rest would seem to me to really destroy whatever energy you had left. I would rather do those "metabolic" exercises in the same 4-6 rep range with a longer rest period between sets to be fresh and lift the most weight you can. you can then throw some extra work at the end in the 8-12 rep range, but I would use mainly isolation exercises for those...

Of course, if you aren't cutting, the metabolic work makes perfect sense and seems like a great idea. But the idea of doing a metabolic circuit with no rest and 8-12 reps while in a caloric deficit, just to me, seems like a bad idea...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Of course, if you aren't cutting, the metabolic work makes perfect sense and seems like a great idea. But the idea of doing a metabolic circuit with no rest and 8-12 reps while in a caloric deficit, just to me, seems like a bad idea...



I agree.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Wrong.......read P's new blog entry.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wrong.......read P's new blog entry.



Already did. 

I still think it's too much work for me in regards to the way I've got my routine set up right now.

My metabolism is jacked right now without it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Which is all that matters, just as long as your routine is allowing to keep your strength then your doing something write. You know I would like to follow your progress whether you are doing splits or not. Start posting a journal again.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wrong.......read P's new blog entry.


 
Man, are you in love with P-funk or what DD??   I admit the guy knows 100x's more than I do, but for the love of shit, his word isn't gospel....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Man, are you in love with P-funk or what DD??   I admit the guy knows 100x's more than I do, but for the love of shit, his word isn't gospel....


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Man, are you in love with P-funk or what DD??   I admit the guy knows 100x's more than I do, but for the love of shit, his word isn't gospel....



You already said it, he knows more than you, I, or anyone here does. The way I see it is if someone devotes their time to things like he does I sure as hell am going to give it a chance. Whether you do or not its up to you.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> You already said it, he knows more than you, I, or anyone here does. The way I see it is if someone devotes their time to things like he does I sure as hell am going to give it a chance. Whether you do or not its up to you.....


 
that's fine, but the point here is that it seems everytime someone other than P-Funk posts something, you immediately come in and say "WRONG! P said it's done this way".  That is all I am getting at, you can think for yourself AS WELL AS listen to his advice too you know.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah I thought about that after I posted it. You are right. I wasnt thinking outside the box.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I thought about that after I posted it. You are right. I wasnt thinking outside the box.....


 
that is the beauty of this whole training thing...there are so many ways to accomplish a goal, that we can never say one way is RIGHT and another way is WRONG.  I think you can argue that every piece of methodology is right in some way or wrong in others.

And P-Funk, I know you know your shit, but I am sure you welcome any discussion on this topic, and I am sure you can appreciate other people's input on the topics that present themselves, unless of course we all agree that someone posts utter nonsense, but I digress...


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I think we can always say whats work well for us. And the training as of strength and metabolic work has worked very well for me. I have maintained strength and have actually increased my aerobic capacity this summer.....the only difference is I play ball all summer long so it helps with that. But your right to each is own.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I thought about that after I posted it. You are right. I wasnt thinking *outside the box.*....



Check out my location.  I listed it that way the very first time I argued on here.  I like to look at shit from all angles.  Like Diet for example...I think thats how I ruffled Jodi's feathers.  I wouldnt accept things as just black and white.


As far as adding more volume to a cutting workout, I still dont know.  I suppose the only way to find out is real time.  The best way would be to try all the volume at first and if it proves too much, then get rid of it.

Then youd focus on just the strength aspects, but your strength might be fucked by then.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I have did high volume while cutting whenever I was younger and I was fine, but the last time I tried it and was dog ass tired.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2007)

*No calories today....*

Active Stretched..

Warm ups..
Rope Cable Crunches
Scarecrows
Arm Circles

Barbell Bench Press
The bar for 8 times
135lbs for 8 times
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 secRI)
250lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

Spider Rows
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 2 sets, 8, 7 reps (failed; straps; too heavy; 2 min RI)

Lever Squats
1 plate + 10lbs on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Hamstring curl
105lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched like a 


Woke up late, dranka  shake, got bloated and just sat around.  I wasnt feeling too good today.

Bench was fine.

Spider Rows got a lil heavy and then I got fucked.

Lever squats had a pussy increase, but pussys pussy.  

Hamstring curls can go up.

Calves were prolly the best thing that happened to me.

From this day forward, I will not buy someone a shot and do it with them if theyre pissing and moaning.  The following workout days (if there is one) always suffer.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 6, 2007)

lol.

Where did you guys go last night?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2007)

Ale house and Stuart Grill & Ale.

Greg got charged $82 at the ale house for his Crown & Cokes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ale house and Stuart Grill & Ale.
> 
> Greg got charged $82 at the ale house for his Crown & Cokes.



What a schmuck. I guess they don't charge him in New York.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2007)

*Lets get some numbers back..*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges
Planks (thats as basic as it gets)
L Pullups

ATG Squats
The bar for 10 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2:30 RI; CAKE)

Standing OH DB Press
25lb DBs for 8 reps
35lb DBs for 8 reps
45lb DBs for 8 reps
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


225lbs may not seem all that great, but its the most Ive done, with great form, ATG, since my injury.  No problems whatsoever!  Still, I am scared shitless, so I will proceed with caution.

I switched to DBs for overheads cuz I wanted to give my back a break, just in case.  I couldve done 60s.

DB Rows were juuuust right.

Flat DB Press...well, I was tired at this point.

I wanted to do some strapped shrugs, but I ran out of time.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

Great job dude!

Looks like you didnt have that much problem with it either, so thats a great sign!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks!

Slowly, but surely!


----------



## goob (Jun 9, 2007)

Good work sir. Overhead  DB's look good.  You've just reminded me that i have'nt done a squat for 2 months.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags supersetted w/reverse crunches
Pendelums
Single Legged RDLs

Weighted, Supinated, Close grip Chin ups
BW for 3 sets, 4 reps
55lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2:30 RI)

SLDLs
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
215lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; DOH grip)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 12 reps (lil easy)
5 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Reverse Hyperextensions
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (75 sec RI)

Calf Raises on Leg Press
1 plate one each side for 8 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Same Shit, but Tibialis raises
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Weighted chin ups can go up!  CAKE! 

SLDLs couldve gone up more, but why bother?  With Conventionals coming up, I should focus the numbers with that.

Unilaterals were still easy.

Reverse Hyperextensions were easy, but effective.

Calves and Tibialises were the same.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

*More numbers...*

Active Stretched Hams, lower back

Warm ups..
Side Planks
Side Planks on hands
Crawl outs?  Fuck, what are they called again?!

Conventional Deadlifts
The bar for some reps
95lbs for some reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (all DOH; 2:30 RI) 

DB Walking Lunges
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 16 steps, 8 steps each leg (2 min RI; straps used on last set)

Seated OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBsfor 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Shrugs (straps)
120lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Ended up walking up and down a bridge  ~20 minutes


I am trying to remember the name of the warm up I was doing..
Basically, Id start out in a pushup position, then 'tiny' step my way towards my hands, then stand, reach towards the floor, then walk my hands out to a push up position, repeat.

Deadlifts were cake again.  No staggerred grip!  Ive come to realize that the numbers in my sig might be bogus.  Since my injury, Ive been using good form and I have used straps to a limit.  I gotta give thanks to the stretches that relieve pain and prepare my hams for whats about to happen.  If I had the knowledge I had then, what I have now, my maxes would be so much better.

Lunges replaced Bulgarians and god damn were these rough.  So tiring!

OH Presses were ok.  Pull ups were harder than the OHs in terms of keeping my breath.

Oh yeah, before I did shrugs, I tried maxing out on DB Curls.   They were tight from the pullups but I got 1 with the 65s.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah deadlifts!!

I did deads tonight too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

I was thinking about when you said your knee popped out during Squats.  If it doesnt during deads, Id say stick with that and just do something else for quad dominant shit.

I will never get high numbers with Squats again, so I do other things to compensate that thirst.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I was thinking about when you said your knee popped out during Squats.  If it doesnt during deads, Id say stick with that and just do something else for quad dominant shit.
> 
> I will never get high numbers with Squats again, so I do other things to compensate that thirst.



It didn't get sore, and it was on the last rep so I'll still be a stubborn bastard and do them again on Friday. 

I did lunges today they were great.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Those squat numbers look to be climbing!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

Youre being nice.  They suck, but its good form, so they count.  Dont wanna be like M.J.H. and have most of my lifts, even when videoed, questioned. 

Traps, lats, and a lil bit of biceps are sore, hams and lower back are tight, dick is flacid.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I didnt need to know about the dick....I was fine without hearing about it.

Any luck with the ladies lately?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> I didnt need to know about the dick....I was fine without hearing about it.
> 
> Any luck with the ladies lately?



No hence the flacid state.    Then again, I havent been trying.  See Open Chat for more info. 

Because of a health awareness, I dont drink as much as I used to.  Since I dont drink, I have little reason to go out.  I want to, but when I am sober, I am bored.  If I didnt go to bars, then maybe I wouldnt be so bored, but when I work and get out at around 630-10 (earliest to latest), I really dont know what else to do with my time.  Cant ask a girl out for coffee at that time...and if I did, how many cups?!  Cant talk during a movie....  And I gotta meet someone nice enough to buy dinner for..

Tough world.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Of course me being married wish I had time to myself much like you. You can go and do as you please and would be nice from time to time. I have always had a very easy time going up to woman and saying, hello, how are you.....then followed with a date not long after that... pretty easy. But I would still go out. Hell whenever I was single I was out every damn night!


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Good workout man!  Deadlift pretty damn good.

 Laughing my ass at the fact you have a "Real Jock" advert banner in you're journal.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Good workout man!  Deadlift pretty damn good.
> 
> Laughing my ass at the fact you have a "*Real Jock*" advert banner in you're journal.....



huh? 

Thanks for the compliment on the Deads.  My hams feel tight today along with my lower back.  I guess this is just going to happen from here on out if I want to do these.

I gotta wonder if all the stretching has made this 10x better.  I just so happen to be a lot more flexible with my hamstrings lately...actually, for a few months.  I even opted for harder stretches.  Some I shouldnt do, nor would I.  Remember, it was a stretch that finalized my disk. However, my numbers are going back up and my back feels like I am still doing sumo style leg presses as a ham dominant workout.  Seriously, I can do sets of 135lbs and my back would still feel the same.

Lets not also forget, Ive been doing outlandish core work too.  Ive cut some down now cuz the need isnt as broad as before.  

Anyway, its just something to think about.  So far so good and I think I am being a good boy when it comes to being protective and careful, even though this is a numbers program.

When this week is done, the reps will go down.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Fuck, it's gone - I guess it must be random.  It was near the top of the page, and it looked like an advert for a 'gay' site.  Haha, I just thought you'd not appreciate that one bit!!!

I've pretty much given up on dead's, they did'nt really do all that much for me, and I hated the way they made my lower back feel afterwards.  Old injuries deem that they are a no go area.  But, it's good to see that the likes of yourself are still using them to great effect.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

Aw CMON!  Do a different version of them!  There are so many ways to do them as opposed to an exercise like Pullovers.  

Pullovers...its either done with a cable, DB, barbell, bilaterally, unilaterally.  Thats it.

Deads...all of the above, but with different grips, machines, etc


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> dick is flacid.



Maybe you're overtraining?

Lucky bastard...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No hence the flacid state.  Then again, I havent been trying. See Open Chat for more info.
> 
> Because of a health awareness, I dont drink as much as I used to. Since I dont drink, I have little reason to go out. I want to, but when I am sober, I am bored. If I didnt go to bars, then maybe I wouldnt be so bored, but when I work and get out at around 630-10 (earliest to latest), I really dont know what else to do with my time. Cant ask a girl out for coffee at that time...and if I did, how many cups?! Cant talk during a movie.... And I gotta meet someone nice enough to buy dinner for..
> 
> Tough world.


Adult FriendFinder - The World's Largest Sex Personals Site
cut the bs..ago straight to the horizontal mambo...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

*Good News and Bad News*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Oblique Crunches
Cable Rotations
Scarecrows
Arm circles

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
245lbs for 4 reps (....ahh fuck it, why not)
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2:30 RI)

Spider Rows/Supported Rows
1 plate for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 4 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 6, 8, 8, 7.5 (2 min RI; see review)

Leverage Squats
1 plate on each side for 6 reps
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Hamstring Curls
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB Curls
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI  did I just do arms?)

DB Skullcrushers
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI  AGAIN?!)

Static Stretched


I was stressed out today.  I had my mind on other things all day and I actually opted to go to the gym to 'feel better.'  Ya know something?  It worked.  Suddenly, my problems dont seem like problems.

Again Bench was great, but I noticed something today.  Not that it effected the exercise nor did the exercise cause it, but I had some pain in my lower back when I exhaled.  Not good.  Abdominal pressure that causes pain means my back is not happy.  I am happy to take the next few days off.  I need them anyway... 

Spider Rows..I was in a different world cuz I thought I was doing 4 sets of 6 again.  After the first set, I was like "god dammit, I was supposed to do 8 reps, not 6!!!"  So, I added another set and it fucked me.  I just couldnt get it up all the way.

I was going to just do those 2 workouts and say fuck it, but my endorphins kicked in and I started to feel less stress.  I gave myself a present and did arms.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Bench was super impressive. 275 for 6 reps! Fuck ya!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok you wanna know what I am stressed about?  I got accepted at the University of Florida today.  Why the FUCK am I not excited??

Ive got an AA degree in THEATER and thats how UF accepted me.  It seems that I cannot change my major to exercise science.  If I do, I dont get accepted.  I dont get it.  So if I was in medical school for 3 years and decided I wanted to go to Law, the school would reject me cause I didnt have an prerequistites?!   So maybe Ill just go there, take a couple of acting classes and just sign up for the exercise shit.  I dont even know which major is what i want.

None of what I was told makes sense.  Its like I am locked into this?  Bullshit.  How do people get minors?  Or double majors?  Theyve gotta take classes!  And what about 'wondering' about changing majors?  Youd have to take a class here and there to know if its what you wanna do...

In any case, this is gonna surprise some of you folks, but some of you know...I am 27 and I live at home with mommy.   I know, its sad.  I could move out at anytime, but Ive been waiting to get accepted before I moved out.  In my early 20s, I was accepted to FSU, but I wanted UF.  Got depressed and gave up.  Gave it another shot and here I am.

Anyway, because ive never moved out, I am a 27 year old adolescent.  Seriously, these other KIDS that are moving out of their house, theyre going to orientations and getting their new homes while having their hands held by their parents.  I am going to be all alone doing this.  I dont know shit about finidng a place to live..Ive never been alone...and I know NO ONE in the University's city.  Well there is one guy...but if he gets married hes leaving..

I know, I KNOW!  I should be happy!  Ugh..anywhere on here go to UF?  Well meet up!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bench was super impressive. 275 for 6 reps! Fuck ya!



4 sets of it too, suga!

Gonna take a lil rest and maybe do a 6x4 regime for the 4 lifts...


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

You may very well bigger than me with those numbers!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok you wanna know what I am stressed about?  I got accepted at the University of Florida today.  Why the FUCK am I not excited??
> 
> Ive got an AA degree in THEATER and thats how UF accepted me.  It seems that I cannot change my major to exercise science.  If I do, I dont get accepted.  I dont get it.  So if I was in medical school for 3 years and decided I wanted to go to Law, the school would reject me cause I didnt have an prerequistites?!   So maybe Ill just go there, take a couple of acting classes and just sign up for the exercise shit.  I dont even know which major is what i want.
> 
> ...



dude, I am gonna say that living at home is actually a SMART decision.  IF I could do my life over again, I would have stayed home too.  Who cares if it saves you $1000 a month right?  As long as mommy doesn't bother you and you have your privacy, who gives a fuck....nowadays, it is actually the smart choice, IMO...save your money for buying a house, fuck apartments...waste of money


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 13, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> dude, I am gonna say that living at home is actually a SMART decision.  IF I could do my life over again, I would have stayed home too.  Who cares if it saves you $1000 a month right?  As long as mommy doesn't bother you and you have your privacy, who gives a fuck....nowadays, it is actually the smart choice, IMO...save your money for buying a house, fuck apartments...waste of money



Soooo true. I say the same thing. 

I wish I had that option.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with Stewart here 100%! While it sounds pretty awesome to get out now, save your money and get really comfortable. Whenever the time comes then go. But for now enjoy it!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Its actually gotten a lil lousy.  My mother wont let me bring girls home.  I was with my girlfriend in my room when my cell phone rang.  I was watching a movie with her so I wondered who was calling but wasnt going to answer.  it was my house calling me.  my mom was on the phone and she said "its time for your friend to leave...this isnt a brothel." 

How embarrassing.  We were watching a fucking movie, not fucking!

In any case, at 27 I do feel a lil like a loser for still being here, but I am grateful nonetheless.

I just wish I wasnt so damn nervous about this college shit.  Its not like I am going off to war...ugh I hate my anxiety.

But thanks for understanding.

My bench numbers are better than Double's.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Good morning Akira-San!

Hows things?

Just wondering what your opinion was on the NASM cert? I want to do both the NASM and NSCA ones, but getting some opinions before i fork out the dough, yknow? Lol.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> .
> 
> My bench numbers are better than Double's.


 
Oh Snap!!


PS.....Mine are better than BOTH of yours


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 14, 2007)

just checking out your journal, and the squats are coming along good for someone with a bad back...nice benching too by the way!

also about the school and what not congrats on the acceptance. I know staying home seems kinda dumb, but man, you would save so much money in the long run. if I could stay home and go to school, I'd be all about it!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks again.  Ive been home too long though.  I might learn the value of 'home' when I leave, but that value maybe why I am so nervous about going away to school.  Gotta grow up sometime, yes?

Gaz..I recommend NASM for the fact that Ive taken it.  Biased, yes, but I have seen the descriptions of other certs and NASM seems harder cuz of the information thats given, then tested.  I am thinking about how I am going to go about getting re-certified.  I either have to take some classes that P said were fun or do 1 of two more certs that DONT expire.  PES (performance exercise specialist) or CES (corrective exercise specialist).  Both are $600.  And P doesnt think theyre worth the price, but it automatically recertifies me.  Although, Id like to take the classes anyway and they take up a bulk of the re-certification process.

What I mean by it is, that with NASM, you are a ceritified trainer for 2 years.  Within that 2 years you have to spend more $$ to keep the CPT.  You have to obtain 2.0 credits within the 2 years to get another 2 years.  Kinda shitty, but it keeps you up to date, provides extensive info that gets embedded into memory, and...well, you can get smarter than P eventually.  

Stewart...my benches will come up.  That 275 was cake.  I might go to a 5x5 or a 6x4 plan next.  

From the last workout, I noticed my right wrist hurts.  I am thinking it was from the DB Skullcrushers.  I havent done that version in over 2 years.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh good God, not a 5x5....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

Well not Starr's per say, just a 5x5 regime.  Ive done it already so I thought of upping the sets more this time.

I remember when Cow spoke of doing a 8x3 set regime one could do on a cut with high weight and 30 sec RI.  That sounds pretty fucking hard.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How embarrassing. We were watching a fucking movie, not fucking!


well...like...duh....you were in a room with a girl watching a fucking movie...your moms probably heard the 'actresses'....voices..and thought it was you two...so..what what is? Indianna Jones and the Temple of Poon? The Devil in Ms. Jones? 


As far as school goes...get in...and take your required general classes..and change or declare your major next semester.


and...you can flip the living at home thing around. Tell people that your mom stays with you.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well not Starr's per say, just a 5x5 regime.  Ive done it already so I thought of upping the sets more this time.
> 
> I remember when Cow spoke of doing a 8x3 set regime one could do on a cut with high weight and 30 sec RI.  That sounds pretty fucking hard.



You say 8x3 and I say fuck that!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Gaz..I recommend NASM for the fact that Ive taken it.  Biased, yes, but I have seen the descriptions of other certs and NASM seems harder cuz of the information thats given, then tested.  I am thinking about how I am going to go about getting re-certified.  I either have to take some classes that P said were fun or do 1 of two more certs that DONT expire.  PES (performance exercise specialist) or CES (corrective exercise specialist).  Both are $600.  And P doesnt think theyre worth the price, but it automatically recertifies me.  Although, Id like to take the classes anyway and they take up a bulk of the re-certification process.
> 
> What I mean by it is, that with NASM, you are a ceritified trainer for 2 years.  Within that 2 years you have to spend more $$ to keep the CPT.  You have to obtain 2.0 credits within the 2 years to get another 2 years.  Kinda shitty, but it keeps you up to date, provides extensive info that gets embedded into memory, and...well, you can get smarter than P eventually.



But what if P keeps getting smarter? Sooner or later he's gonna become omnipotent or something...

I like the look of NASM, it seems pretty good, but that re-cert thing seems slightly annoying. I guess its worth it though if the info is useful. If it stops being of use to me, i can always choose not to re-cert i suppose.

I just want to LEARN yknow? Theres gaps in what i know - big ones! - and since i want to one day be able to live off this stuff, i need to do it now while im still young and eager . Lol.

Thanks for the info though, man, its really appreciated .


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> But what if P keeps getting smarter? Sooner or later he's gonna become omnipotent or something...
> 
> .


 
I don't know about that.......... but if he gets any bigger, gravity will take hold and he'll start orbiting the sun.......


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> But what if P keeps getting smarter? Sooner or later he's gonna become omnipotent or something...
> 
> I like the look of NASM, it seems pretty good, but that re-cert thing seems slightly annoying. I guess its worth it though if the info is useful. If it stops being of use to me, i can always choose not to re-cert i suppose.
> 
> ...



If your working in a gym most of the time they will pay for the recert anyways. So its really not a big deal.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't know about that.......... but if he gets any bigger, gravity will take hold and he'll start orbiting the sun.......


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> If your working in a gym most of the time they will pay for the recert anyways. So its really not a big deal.



Really?

Thats a pretty good deal. Id hate to have to pay every two years, id do it, but id write on that cheque so damned hard they wouldnt know what hit them...


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

A friend of mine has gotten recertified a few times and each time his gym (24 hour fitness) pays for it. They said they would pay for additional certs as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah well the only chian gym around here is Golds and theyre not hiring.  This guy that does the hiring sounds like a real shithead.  Another male trainer got denied by him and he is bigger than him too!  (Just as an update, apparently this training director doesnt hire males bigger than him and it just so happens every male he has working for him is smaller and this is now 3 males that have been denied that were larger).  I thought it might have been just a frustrated applicant, but its an interesting coincedense.  

I tried applying at this other Hospital orientated chian, but theyre not hiring either.  My gym has no clientel so theyre not hiring...and the new gym that just opened has to steal customers away from mine and Repro's so theyre not hiring.

It seems that this job is perfect for a big city on the coast.  I am on the coast, but were not big yet.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Ever thought about moving? I am moving 2 hours to work in St.Louis I believe. There are tons of employment oppurtunities there!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

well if I am going back to school....


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

True story, but if you are going back to school to pt, then whats the point? Or have you decided on something else?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

No I dont want to go back to school for personal training.  I want a degree really...and a bachelor's is better than an AA.  Its always been a regret of mine.

However, I dont want to go spend my money on classes that arent going to give me shit, hence the "school" thread in Open Chat.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah I know the feeling. I have 9 more credits and I could graduate, but I see no sense in it. I sure as hell dont want to teach history and thats what I went for.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

My boss said that jobs dont care what you get a degree in usually, but that you put in the time and got somethign credible.

Granted, if you have a degree that is for a job you are applying for, ok, but ill bet the degree says something about you regardless.  

Then again, I know a girl with a MASTERS and is serving food at Ruby Tuesdays.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I have multiple guys I work with now who have degrees and they are working at this shit ass job making 16 bucks an hour!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

I make 12.25 an hour, so Id love to make that.

I really gotta start saving up for this shit.  I am thinking about bouncing again and I know of a place that wants me, but the cooler there is a trouble maker and could get me into trouble...hence the name troub...le


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

16 bucks an hour just doesnt pay my bills and by bills it includes my student loans! I pay about 350 bucks a month on student loans!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

*After a long, hard weekend..*

Active Stretched (threw in lats today)

Warm ups..
Bridges w/feet on ball (isometric)
Regualr Planks
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
235lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2:30 RI; CAKE)

Standing OH DB Press
30lb DBs for 10 reps
40lb DBs for 10 reps
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

DB Row
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Shrugs (straps)
120lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Static Stretched


Apparently I mustve gotten beaten up on the boat this weekend, cuz Ive got some odd pains everywhere.  Obliques, lats, ankles.  I thought I had a hernia with the oblique shit, but nothing is really sticking out and there wasnt any pain or odd shit going on today.   Mustve twisted oddly, who knows.

Squats.  Slowly, but surely theyre going up.  Though Id love to get some numbers here, I have to be cautious.

Ovherads were kinda easy.  Setting up is only bitch.

DB Rows,  yeah, god dammit.  My left hand almost needed straps.

The presses were damn hard.  Almost failed last 2 reps.  Ill have to stick with this weight for these exercises.

Threw in shrugs.  Didnt want to do them the way I did.

I wanted to do Hise's, but my traps werent sun burnt.
I wanted to do BB Shrugs, but some asshole was using the only squat rack.
I wanted to do calves, but I have shin splints from the weekend.
I wanted to get laid, but I am such a pussy.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well at least squats continue to go up. Not bad after a drunken day in the sun.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yesterday was kinda bad.  I was a zombie at work.  I didnt have a hangover really, which is odd for the sun draining me and the alcohol doubling it, but I took yesterday off from myself.


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

Workout looks grand.  

Alcohol in the sun..............gotta love it.  And on a boat, lucky bastards.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

It was either that or go to the beach with a group of people that we know.

I chose the boat cuz its not available as much as the beach (unless you have one).  Even though I knew less people on the boat trip than the beach trip, I had to chose the boat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice workout...good #'s.
boat trip? yeah...consensus: u suck.
(That would be the jealousy in me coming out)


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

What better way to say hello.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> It was either that or go to the beach with a group of people that we know.
> 
> I chose the boat cuz its not available as much as the beach (unless you have one).  Even though I knew less people on the boat trip than the beach trip, I had to chose the boat.




I wanted to go to the beach.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you only have 110's at the gym?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Do you only have 110's at the gym?



Mine go up to 150 by 10lb increments after 100lbs.

I was repping the 140s in the Wish Granted journal.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I wanted to go to the beach.



Im surprised.  I always remembered having fun on Adam Ball's boat.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Im surprised.  I always remembered having fun on Adam Ball's boat.



I don't like doing anything that doesn't give me the option of leaving when I want to.

Boat = I go home when the captain is ready

Beach = I hop in my car and dart.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2007)

I did 180's for 3 reps a few months ago....I felt like a beast!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I did 180's for 3 reps a few months ago....I felt like a beast!



Jesus, how big were those DBs?!



ReproMan said:


> I don't like doing anything that doesn't give me the option of leaving when I want to.
> 
> Boat = I go home when the captain is ready
> 
> Beach = I hop in my car and dart.



Yeah we thought about that.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I don't like doing anything that doesn't give me the option of leaving when I want to.
> 
> Boat = I go home when the captain is ready
> 
> Beach = I hop in my car and dart.



I live on the coast about 45 minutes from beautiful beaches you have ever seen.  Had I not took the extra job I would have been at the beach every Saturday night at the clubs. Meet a chick, go out on the beach, smoke a joint, and just enjoying the sounds of the waves crashing onto the beach. That shit really charges up my batteries. I need to do that soon.


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Jesus, how big were those DBs?!



I have the OLY handles and I add weight to them. Needless to say they were massive!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

*Wheres Squaggleboggin been lately?*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor bridge on hands
Pendelums
L Pullups

Weighted Supinated Close Grip Chin Ups
70lbs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 6, 5.5 (2:30 RI; last one was a cunt hair away, basically an isometric) 

SLDLs (really Romanian)
The bar for 10 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; DOH grip)

Unilateral Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 8 reps (too heavy?)
5 plates on each side for 10 reps (too easy?!)
5 plates + 25lbs on each side for 10 reps (still kinda easy; 90 sec RI)

Reverse Hyperextensions
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; SUN BURN!!!  )

Static Stretched


My L pullups were my warm ups basically.  2 sets of 5.  
My weighted chinups were pretty good, but the very last rep didnt have a full rom, so I didnt count it.

SLDLs...these are so much easier than conventionals.  Anyway, my left hand was about to go.  God dammit, I cant believe my left hand still has trouble with 225lbs.

This leg press machine is odd.  It has two prongs to put plates on and it just so happens I put all 6 on the farthest one out, so cuz of leverage, that might have been why it felt so much heavier.  

Hyperextensions were ok.

HIse shrugs were painful cuz of my burnt shoulders.  I thought 185 wouldnt be too bad on them but it was.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2007)

L Pullups?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

Leg Raises, but keep your legs up..now pull up.  Youll look like an L.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Leg Raises, but keep your legs up..now pull up.  Youll look like an L.



Ah, that's what I thought.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Leg Raises, but keep your legs up..now pull up. Youll look like an L.


 
Good exersice.  Look like a gorilla while doing them.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey I forgot to tell ya. I passed my NASM test. It was pretty easy! Thanks for all the help! I took it a while back....sorry for the delay.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey I forgot to tell ya. I passed my NASM test. It was pretty easy! Thanks for all the help! I took it a while back....sorry for the delay.



Congratulations!  Let the annoyances begin!  No, its not too bad, but people do get irritating.

I just saw the new sig when you replied in Repros journal and I thought, oh shit, he didnt say anything?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

was'sup, A!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

Whats up?  Me taking an 18 year old girl out to dinner tonight, thats whats up.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Whats up?  Me taking an 18 year old girl out to dinner tonight, thats whats up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I know...  Ive liked her for almost a year, so I thought fuck it.  Ive dated girls 10 years older than me, might as well try the other direction while I can.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

way to go...ya big stud...man...I ccan't get a girl that age to look at me in any other way except as an old man....  
oh...and u suck.


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I know... Ive liked her for almost a year, so I thought fuck it. Ive dated girls 10 years older than me, might as well try the other direction while I can.


 
How did you meet/ know her????

Oh, and.....marks on the hotness 1-10 scale?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

I work with her.  (I know, but with me leaving soon, what harm can it cause now?)

The scale is about a 7 right now.  I knwo she can be hotter, shes a dancer with Cs.  Tan, slim, she just doesnt wear anything that shows off her body, but I can see it.  She did have some bikini shots in her myspace that I was gonna steal but she took them off.  I dont know why shes self-conscious.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Cs. Tan, slim, she just doesnt wear anything


my kind of girl...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Last night at the Jensen Ale House.....

Video of marks night out - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

I guess I was the fucking douche bag.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2007)

So.... How'd the date go?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2007)

She was nervous as hell, but throughout dinner she loosened up.  I couldnt hear her with all the banging going on behind me plus the fans.  This family that sat with us kept talking to us, mostly her since she was closer and more friendly than I was, but I couldnt hear 2 words they were saying.

Looks like Ill be seeing her again since her emails sound like she likes me.   Hah, I asked her if her parents knew where she was and she said yeah and that they both said "older guys only want one thing.."  She said she got into a lil bit of a fight with them.  I put my face in my hands and felt "oh my god-ish"

Hold on my keyboard wont let me do any punctuation


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Planks w/hip abduction
Widen hands planks
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps  (2:30RI; DOH the first sets; staggered grip teh next 2 sets)

Skipped Lunges

Wide Grip PullUps
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 8, 10, 10 (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Watched Emerson vs. Diaz fight at the gym.  Emerson sucks.

I ran out of wind today during the Deads.  2:30 felt like 90 sec. today.  I didnt have as much nutrition as usual last night and this morning.   I wonder if that has anything to do with wind.

Thats why Lunges were ditched.  The other 2 lifts stayed the same.

Good deads though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah man, nice work on the deads.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you, Kind Sir. 

After Bench day, the sets go up, reps go down, rest go up.  My weight is still fucking floating under 220lbs.  What the fuck.


----------



## goob (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup, a-ok deads Akira.

Date almost sounds like it could have been a disaster.  I hate when you are trying to have a conversation, especially on a date, and can't hear what she is saying!  Not good.  At least you are seeing her again.  Kudos, amigo.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2007)

Bad news...well I think it is..

My lower back yesterday was a lil off.  This morning, it was still...off.  However, when I stretched it out, it just felt like sore muscle.  

I think sore muscles can be considered "tight," feel free to jump in and say otherwise, but there is some discomfort that is familiar to me to when before I finally fucked up my back..

I have been stretching and preventing sitting down for long sessions at a time.  Good thing that I dont have any lower body movements any time soon, but I am going to play it by ear and be extra careful...

I do remember being fatigued and being out of breath...I shouldve just taken the time to rest even longer.  God dammit.  275lbs is pretty decent weight, but comapred to my max...ugh.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 24, 2007)

Just be glad you have the mentality to recognize you may have a slight injury and back off.

Lower back pain is a total bitch though, man. I get it from time to time (oddly enough its playing up the last day or two...)

Also, hope the next date goes well


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2007)

Active Stretched (I was going to add SMR, but I forgot cuz of little pain)

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Repped Floor Bird Dogs (opposing arm/leg, then same side raises...hard on right...real hard actually)
Oblique (side) Planks; 2 on forearms, 2 on hands
Scarecrows ~ss~ wood chops
Arm circles ~ss~ reverse wood chops

Barbell Bench for Pussies???
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
295lbs for 4 sets, 6,6,6,5 (2:30RI; tapped out!)

Spider Rows
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; straps used on last 2 sets)

Leverage Squats
1 plate on each side for ....some reps
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 secRI)

Skipped Hamstring Curls

Calf Presses on Leg press
1 plate on each side for 8 reps
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec)

Preacher Curl with EZ bar (I dont know how much this weighs, so ill just say what I put on there)
50lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; clenched biceps as much as I can)

French Presses with EZ bar (same story)
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched like a mofo


295 felt heavy.  It just felt heavy.  Eh, fuck it.  I got bigger fish to fry.  Next week my rep range will switch.. 6 sets of 4 reps.  Maybe less, not sure.

Spider Rows were much better.

Squats were touchy and Ill explain in a minute..

Skipped hams..Ill explain later.

arms were fine, calves were fine, jesus Ill just say it.

My back isnt feeling good.  Looks as if 275 is all I can conventionally deadlift right now.  Hopefully not forever, but with that rep scheme, its just too much.  Whats funny, is that I remember that day feeling off with form..  Well it took its toll.

Now I have to back off, but its fine, cuz my workout week is done, I am looking forward to some days off, but well see.

Shit, and I was hoping to return to at least 3 plates on each side like the good old days..


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just be glad you have the mentality to recognize you may have a slight injury and back off.
> 
> Lower back pain is a total bitch though, man. I get it from time to time (oddly enough its playing up the last day or two...)
> 
> Also, hope the next date goes well



Oh I didnt know I had a reply!

Yeah well, every time I curled down onto the bench, I felt pain in my back.  Felt like a charlie horse as I rolled over the bulged spot.  Thats not good.  I am kinda upset about it, but Id rather be upset than on a surgery schedule..

My hamstrings are sore from my conventionals...I dont know...are sore muscles considered tight?  My NASM book doesnt say it specifically..  If theyre tight, there going ot be pulling on everything else, making my back more inflammed...

In any case, I am stretching the shit out of them.  Shouldve seen me today... Gonna be a ninja by September at this rate.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 25, 2007)

That's because 295 _is_ fucking heavy. K?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2007)

<~Ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been getting dominated on the bench press!


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

What's a spider row???  And French Press???

Bench looks shit hot.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2007)

how about the 2nd date?
heh... "older guys want only one thing"...
what a crock! ALL guys only want one thing....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how about the 2nd date?
> heh... "older guys want only one thing"...
> what a crock! ALL guys only want one thing....



I guess my 2nd date is on friday, were scheduled to see a movie.  It was just mentioned, so Ill follow up. 

This girl is...nice.  She is and as attractive as it is, its a turn off in someways.  First off, i feel fucking really stupid for even thinking this much about this 18 year old, but I suppose its better than thinking about the married woman Ive been banging too.. 

Anyway, hah, some odd shit has come about..

1.  I actually had a 190min phone call with her one night. Kids do this, but I remember doing it with the married chick at the beginning..
2.  Her mom wanted to invite me to dinner!!!  Normally, I am all for it.  I like the family get togethers and it reinforces the nice girl image.  However, her mom knows how old I am, so i wonder if its dinner or an interview she wants.  
3.  The girl wanted to buy a new outfit for our date (shes been to this fancy resturant many times, so it wasnt like she wanted to look for the place), she did her nails (she said she never does them), and she was nervous. 

So!  It looks like the girl likes me..a lot.  However, I need some affection to remind me that we are adults....  A little heavy kissing can hint on how good this can be, right?



Double D said:


> I have been getting dominated on the bench press!



Indeed you are, but dont frown, cuz, well I dont know what you bench now, so you can be bullshitting me and with my cut coming up, the bench will go down.



goob said:


> What's a spider row??? And French Press???
> 
> Bench looks shit hot.



Let me see if I can find pics, but youve done them before.

Spider Row = Supported Row
French Press = Overhead Tricep Extension


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2007)

Spider Rows are done on this.  

On a similiar subject, Spider Curls are done with your face down too.  (Turn the preacher curl pad backwards, making your upper arm perpendicular to the floor.)






This is a French Press.  I normally do them standed.

M.J.H. has a vid of doing a set of them in his journal with PERFECT form.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, a definite NO on the dinner. Waaaaaay too soon! That's a few months down the road. You haven't even had a 2nd date!!

And yes, this date = heavy kissing and that's all. Pace yerself. If you need sex get it elsewhere for now.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

MJH's Frech presses they looked like a combination of OH presses and a variation of a push press.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> MJH's Frech presses they looked like a combination of OH presses and a variation of a push press.



Heh, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Akira.

I understand you're reserve about this girl, it's hard to deal with the young part, but fuck it, if it seems to work, I say go with the flow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

like goob said.
oh..and dinners with the gir's parents are ALWAYS interviews. so what if she's a bit younger than you...treat her well, and see how it turns out.
it sounds like this isn't just somebody u wanna jump-n-dump...so be good.
Instead o dinner...how about dessert instead? Will be a bit less 'formal' and less stressful.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> like goob said.
> oh..and dinners with the gir's parents are ALWAYS interviews. so what if she's a bit younger than you...treat her well, and see how it turns out.
> it sounds like this isn't just somebody u wanna jump-n-dump...so be good.
> Instead o dinner...how about dessert instead? Will be a bit less 'formal' and less stressful.



Hah!  I can imagine that shit!  "Would you like to come over for dinner?   ~No.  But Ill come for the Brownie Surprise."

But yeah, burner, goob, I like her.  Kinda wish I didnt or something cuz what if I get hooked beofre I go to school?  Its 3 hours away?  Ah fuck it.  Here I go focusing on the negative again.  And this negative wont put on size.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> MJH's Frech presses they looked like a combination of OH presses and a variation of a push press.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA    

YES !  Its exactly what I thought when I watched it!  Its so funny to see me, you, and repro ALL think the same thing.  You got 3 lifters all saying what it LOOKS like, youd think, if you were him, youd work on form cuz...well, how can you miss the flaws??????


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

*Last week..*



AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched (threw in lats today)
> 
> Warm ups..
> Bridges w/feet on ball (isometric)
> ...





Ok do you guys come back to your last week's entry and think of what to do next?

Well, since my back has been touchy, I am thinking about caution, but this is my last week.  My plan was to do 6 sets of 4 reps with heavier weight, but I cant go that much heavier!  I mean, I dont know, but thats the point.  I am going to just have to have a screwy day and stop when I feel pain.

Get ready for some odd looking set numbers..


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

I reckon you go for a random day.  I do these once in a while.  Basically, you go in without a plan, and just do what the hell you feel like, throwing in more unusual movements into the bargain - like squat presses.

Random workouts can be a lot of fun as a one off.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

*Great Day*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Back Extensions on ball
Reverse Crunches on bench, some were twists

ATG Squats  (here we go  )
The bar for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
245lbs for 4 reps
265lbs for 3 reps (~1:30RI up to here)
285lbs for 2 reps
295lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
325lbs for 2 reps
335lbs for 2 reps (2 min RI )

*I am going ot jump in here and describe this.  This is the heaviest Ive gone since even way before my injury.  This is with perfect form, all the way down, no straps, no belts, just pure, raw....FEAR.  Yes, I was scared shitless this whole time.  335lbs?  It was easy, but form was starting to fade.  I saw a little bending over and my core was no longer tight, so fuck this, 335lbs is good for me!  Not bad for a guy with herniated disk. 

Static Stretched lower back

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 10 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps (heavy?)
185lbs for 4 reps (I cant do 6 sets of this)
175lbs for 3 reps (uhhh, nope cant do this either)
145lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (2 min RI for the first 2 failed attempts; 60 sec on the 145lb sets)

DB Row
120lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Flat Bench Press
120lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Calf Press on Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 8 reps
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Tibialis Press on same machine
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I wonder if I am in a great mood today cuz of how I woke up.  I got one of those alarm clocks that can play CDs, so last night I thought, "hmm, why not wake up to the Real World by Matchbox 20?"  I love that song and whatdoyaknow, I woke up smiling.  Ever fucking done that?  I am sure its not often..

Anyway, it wasnt too much of a surprise that I was spent when I got to shoulders.  I was going to do 6 sets of 4 reps of 185lbs.   Yeah keep dreaming dickface.  

Rows and Presses were a bit heavier with 8 reps instead of 10, but I didnt touch the rests.

No pain today.  Thank fucking god.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hooray for boobies!!!!   



And squats.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> M.J.H. has a vid of doing a set of them in his journal with PERFECT form.



Oh snap


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

Hahah  Im kidding.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hahah Im kidding.


 
No, you're not


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2007)

oh and since when did you get so strong on your lifts?  It seems only a couple of weeks ago you were afraid of this and scared of that, and now all of a sudden you are like superman in here.  Is there something you wanna tell us? Are you on a cycle??  

But seriously, there is some good stuff going on in here lately, keep it up man


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

good job on the lifts!
oh...it's a mental thing why you woke up the way you did.
U have to tell yourself to get up in a good mood. Do what you have to do to prep the night before...4 you...the thought of waking up to a good tune works.
If u dread having to wake up...then that's the kind of morning u are gonna have. if u go to bed knowing that you are going to wake up with energy and enthusiasm...then you will. Set your mind and achieve it.

heh...only u woulda gone the route of the brownie surprise answer... 
Ok...so if u like her...then explore it. U may get his by a bus tomorrow...don't waste a moment on a 'what-if'...
u may think it's BS...but take it from someone who nearly had his life force prematurely separated from his body...don't waste an opportunity.
(and get pics)


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> oh and since when did you get so strong on your lifts?  It seems only a couple of weeks ago you were afraid of this and scared of that, and now all of a sudden you are like superman in here.  Is there something you wanna tell us? Are you on a cycle??
> 
> But seriously, there is some good stuff going on in here lately, keep it up man



To tell you the truth, this was the first time I went to the gym thinking of getting some numbers, not worry about reps, have adequate (jesus christ, sp?) rest, and focus on form.  Ive just always held back really in the light of fear, but today I wanted to do my best before I do this cut.

If I started to feel pain at 185, I wouldve stopped.  I did this until I felt pain or fatigued, whichever came first.  I wasnt going for a max, but while were on that, the max in my sig is bogus Id say.  I dont remember how low I went and if I used proper form.

Ive always had the strength just not the will or the balls.


*Burner*
Thats really good advice, man.  It really is and yet, I am a "what if" thinker.  I just always want to be prepared for the worst, but I then tend to focus on it.  Its really shitty.  
The happiest moments of my life were of times when I wasnt thinking.  Now if I can just get to do that more often!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

it's a matter of 'training'. I was listening to a cd, and the guy makes a point. You have to train yourself to be a winner, as well as you have to train yourself to be a loser. Might as well train to be a winner.
It takes a while.
your car has a cd player...if u spend more time there than other places that u can just listen to things, (which is what I do) get some self-motivational cd's form the library. (I've been doing this for a few months now.) so..instead of cranking up the tunes, thinking u are a rock star...enroll into 'mobile U' and make the most of your time.
I listened to a great course by Zig Ziggler, Anthony Robbins, Craig Forte.
maybe get those or things like it...and break your current mind set. 
Trust me...it helps. Oh..and it's not a quick fix...it's something u work on...continually.

so...u CAN do that more often. U just have to retrain your thought processes...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> oh and since when did you get so strong on your lifts?



He's even stronger, he just doesn't know it. 

I'd say the bench number in his sig is bogus too. Only I think it's higher. I met up with him and spotted him when he hit that, and it was all chest and triceps, using perfect "bodybuilding" form. A little technique and that number is closer to 400. 

Strong ass mo-fo.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2007)

True Story.  
Now let me cook some eggs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2007)

when's the next date?
I just had one last night...hoping for a second..thrid...so-on...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2007)

Tomorrow.  Going to see Die Hard and then maybe Fridays.

Did you know Die hard is rated PG-13?  John McLain is funny for his vulgar humor.  Not to mention, the violence will be toned down.  

OH, I found out something about this girl I did not like.  She doesnt like giving head.    Its NEVER good to hear that.  I think shell still do it, but how good do you think it will be?

Everyone knows, that a girl that gives good head is so hard to "send back."  Ive gotten a *great *blow job, by 2 people...ever.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2007)

who told you this???
and...what if she just didn't like that guy....like youve never given your best effort to a girl????
How about...if you get into that situation...find out on your own and go from there....remember: she's only 18...if she's a champ at it...that might be cause for some concern...
and...just as a woman can show her bf how  to be better at sex...the same can be applied to them...
and...if u like the girl as you say you do...what's a lousy bj at the begining got to do with anything?
If somebody is bad at something...they can only get better...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2007)

Youre preaching to the choir on that one.  I didnt like to hear her stern position on it, but I know if she likes a guy enough, shell do it.  

I just got a lil make out session with her.  Got instantly hard.  Then I pressed her against it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Tomorrow.  Going to see Die Hard and then maybe Fridays.
> 
> Did you know Die hard is rated PG-13?  John McLain is funny for his vulgar humor.  Not to mention, the violence will be toned down.



Come on man, McLain is an old man now! Cut him some slack .



AKIRA said:


> OH, I found out something about this girl I did not like.  She doesnt like giving head.    Its NEVER good to hear that.  I think shell still do it, but how good do you think it will be?
> 
> Everyone knows, that a girl that gives good head is so hard to "send back."  Ive gotten a *great *blow job, by 2 people...ever.



You never know, she might be doing that thing where girls say they hate something just so they dont look come off as slutty in any way to their friends.

If not, who better to instruct her than you?

Im not saying you chugg a lot of dick, just that you know what you like.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im not saying you chugg a lot of dick, just that you know what you like.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

"chugg"


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey you better stop drinking budwieser.....that shit will give you a gut now!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Bird Dogs (various ways)
Floor Bridges on hands (only thing that works anymore)
Wide Grip Pullups

Weighted Chin ups
90lbs for 6 sets, 4, 4, 4, 3.5, 4, 3.5 (2-2:30 RI; straps used on last 2 sets)

Skipped SLDLs

Unilateral Leg Press
6 plates on each leg for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
125lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Behind the neck BB Shrugs
225lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps  (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I am a little surprised on the chins.  I thought I could do it all, but nope.  Maybe it was lack of sleep? 

With my back being quirky, I skipped SLDLs for the heavy conventionals coming up.  

Unilaterals were cake.  6 plates...I guess it depends on which prong I put them on, cuz last week 6 plates was tough.

Curls were easy too.  Threw in shrugs with a barbell for some variety.

Decent day.  Neutral.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey you better stop drinking budwieser.....that shit will give you a gut now!



I havent gotten drunk since last Sunday.  It feels good to go out and only have a couple of beers and not get tanked.  I honestly felt like an alcoholic last monday when I was recovering from Sunday.

I was told I had nice eyes last night.  Repro didnt think the girl that said it was pretty.  I wouldve fucked her, but ah well.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Repro likes to take pictures of himself taking a shit. You going to listen to a guy like that?   haha

Just kidding Repro....


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I havent gotten drunk since last Sunday.* It feels good to go out and only have a couple of beers and not get tanked*. I honestly felt like an alcoholic last monday when I was recovering from Sunday.
> 
> I was told I had nice eyes last night.  Repro didnt think the girl that said it was pretty. I wouldve fucked her, but ah well.


 
No it dose'nt.  In fact, it's pointless. I'm all or nothing.  I much prefer all.....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I havent gotten drunk since last Sunday. It feels good to go out and only have a couple of beers and not get tanked. I honestly felt like an alcoholic last monday when I was recovering from Sunday.
> 
> I was told I had nice eyes last night.  Repro didnt think the girl that said it was pretty.  I wouldve fucked her, but ah well.



Oh I didn't say I wouldn't fuck her, just that she wasn't all that attractive.  



Double D said:


> Repro likes to take pictures of himself taking a shit. You going to listen to a guy like that?   haha



You make a good point.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I need to get to Florida and get my drink on with you crazy basturds!


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

Amen to that....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I need to get to Florida and get my drink on with you crazy basturds!





goob said:


> Amen to that....



Hell yeah!!

We defintely make the most of the little we have to do here, that's for sure.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

Hah!  Speaking of which, that girl that I said was cute (that I wouldve fucked), she came back over right after you farted and I blamed it on her.

I said "jesus christ, that was you!  it had to be, you just came back from the bathroom!!  what did you do?  Miss?"


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah!  Speaking of which, that girl that I said was cute (that I wouldve fucked), she came back over right after you farted and I blamed it on her.
> 
> I said "jesus christ, that was you!  it had to be, you just came back from the bathroom!!  what did you do?  Miss?"



That fart was brutal.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

I said to Morganin the midst of my recent accusation:  "do you think Mark knows that were still talking about his fart?"


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I said to Morganin the midst of my recent accusation:  "do you think Mark knows that were still talking about his fart?"




Someone had to, that thing was epic.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

After my workout today, I had to go get some protein mix.  It was 9:30am and no muscle shop was open?!  Jesus christ, so I went home and made an egg salad.  

Why wouldnt a muscle shop be open earlier?  I mean, one of the hot hours at a gym are 7-9am...and where do you think people will go right afterwards?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> After my workout today, I had to go get some protein mix.  It was 9:30am and no muscle shop was open?!  Jesus christ, so I went home and made an egg salad.
> 
> Why wouldnt a muscle shop be open earlier?  I mean, one of the hot hours at a gym are 7-9am...and where do you think people will go right afterwards?



I know, he closes at 6 now also so I have to rush over there after work.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2007)

*< 6 hours of sleep*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Rope Crunches (heavier {87.5?})
Series of woodchops

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 4 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 4, 4, 3, 3, 3, 3  (2-2:30RI)

Spider Rows
2 plates for 2 sets, 6 reps
3 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; straps used on 2nd & 3rd sets)

Leverage Squats
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Reverse Hyperextensions
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; PAIN)

Static Stretched


My bench numbers seem fine to me.   I remember when I was scared of doing heavy weight.  Like, I wouldnt even try it and today, when I got under my 3rd or 4th set, I was thinking of how much heavier my weight has gotten and I dont even care.

Spider Rows were tough.  I knew they would be after the bench.  I dont even think I was getting full rom.

Lever Squats winded me.

The extensions hurt my back in my disk area.  I do these on a ball...on a bench and when I flexed my hips, I guess the ball pushed into my stomach and that put pressure on my disk.

This sort of shit is still around so I am thinking I am not going to have a heavy Conventional Deadlift day.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Barbell Bench Press
> 135lbs for 5 reps
> 185lbs for 5 reps
> 225lbs for 5 reps
> ...



Bout fucking time!!! 

Good shit dude.


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

Fucking hell, you're one strong mo-fo.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you.  I have always dreamed of 405lbs, but got a long way to go for that one.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

I hate you and your bench numbers!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Ab Rollout on Ball
Dumbell Woodchops, both ways, both sides
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts :angel:
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 3 reps(2:30RI from this set back)
315lbs for 3 reps (started staggered grip)
335lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI)

DB Walking Lunges
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 steps each for each leg (90 sec RI)

Skipped OH Presses

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
45lbs for 3 sets, 8, 8, 6, Rest Paused, 1  (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched the shit out of shit  


I had more!  I did, I swear!  But fuck it.  I noticed I was about to lose form on the deads, so thats the heaviest Ill go for a while.

Threw Lunges back in and will continue to do them during the cut.

I took out OH Presses cuz last time I deadlifted, I also did these and thats 2 problematic exercises for someone with a herniated disk.

Pullups might had been a tad heavy, but I was proud of today, so who cares.  I didnt walk out on crutches or with pain, so today was a success.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok, now I am going to cut.  I will either change back to a horizontal/vertical split or do Stewart's first suggestion...ill have to look back at it, but it sounded effective for cutting.

Now, what I dont know what to do is...well, what was discussed in other replies and thats metabloic work or going as heavy as you can while adding cardio.

Ive got too many things in my mind like going heavy but keeping rests short, adding cardio, but keeping rests long...   I dont know which would be optimal.

My goal will belike Repro's...try to maintain strength or even gain some while cutting.

Ending weight:  219lbs


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2007)

Great fucking pull ups!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2007)

Great fucking lifts!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

They usually are. 

Thanks!

Conventionals are done for now.  Ive put my back to the test with those, so I can give them a break.  I will substitute Dumbell Romanians instead while I cut.

I find that doing different exercises, along with some familiar ones, helps me stay on course, thus keeps me interested in my goal.

Bench might be ditched too...at least Flat Bench will...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

Pullups and Deads look really strong!

Rockin stuff!

Hows things, Akira-Dude?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

Here comes the cut...

Not that I want an arguement in my thread, but a few pages back, theres talk about how one should train when theyre cutting.  "Metabolic work" and such...

I really dont know what to do, but I went shopping today and while I was picking up some good food, I was thinking about how I should train.  So people speak up again, since I am not training until its established, I will be all over this shit.  (I guess someone should update the stickies, huh)

Wanna know what I bought?
fat free cottage cheese
4 packs of albacore tuna
"light" hellmans mayonaise (wont use much)
natures own 100% whole grain bread (a slice is 50 calories!)
2lbs of salmon
ground pork
fat free mozerlla
gallon of skim milk
"light & healthly" no pulp tropican OJ (for vitamin C really)
brown rice
"light and fit" danon yogurt packs

What I already have...
skinless boneless chicken breasts
Quaker Oatmeal (cant get more basic than this)
broccoli
asparugus
cantelope (sp?)
"light & fit" danon yogurt can (for the cottage cheese)
Eggs
lean ground beef

Suppplements...
Fish Oils
Herbal Burn 
Green Tea Extract
2 jugs of Syntha 6 (1 cookies & cream and 1 chocolate)
multivitamin
I will get Stimurex when I get more cash (store owner will sell me this since I am a repeat customer)


Thats basically it.  Ill do the best with what Ive got for now.  I will get some lean red meats, but I know mommy will get some, plus I dont know whats perfect.

As far as calories go..heh, I dont know.  Ill have to think about where I was, where I am, and where I will go first...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Here comes the cut...
> 
> Not that I want an arguement in my thread, but a few pages back, theres talk about how one should train when theyre cutting.  "Metabolic work" and such...
> 
> ...



Obviously I'm no pro but those things jump out at me. Anyone that knows what they are talking about want to chime in??


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

*Heres some info on some items...*

ALBACORE TUNA (2 OZ, 3.5 SERVINGS IN A PACK)
CAL 60
FAT 1G
CARB 0
PRO 13G

CHICKEN BREAST (4OZ, SKINLESS/BONELESS)
CAL 120
FAT 3G
PRO
25G

COTTAGE CHEESE (FAT FREE; 1/2 CUP)
CAL 80
FAT 0G
CARB 8G
PRO 12G

FISH OIL (1200MG; 2 SOFTGELS)
CAL 25
FAT 2.5G
CARB 0G
PRO 0.5G

LARGE EGG
CAL 70
FAT 4.5G
CARB 1G
PRO 6G

Mayonnaise (light; 1 TBSPN)
CAL 40
FAT 4.5G
CARB <1G
PRO 0

OATMEAL (1/2 CUP)
CAL 150
FAT 3G
CARB 21G
PRO 5G

OJ (TROPICANA'S LIGHT & FIT; 1 CUP)
CAL 50
FAT 0G
CARB 0G
PRO <1G

PEANUT BUTTER (SMART BALANCE OMEGA'S CREAMY; 2 TBSN)
CAL 200
FAT 17G
CARB 6G
PROTEIN 7G

REDUCED FAT (2%) 1 CUP
CAL 130
CARB 13G
FAT 5G
PRO 9

SKIM MILK 1 CUP
CAL 90
CARB 13G
FAT 0G
PROTEIN 9G

SYNTHA 6 (1 SCOOP)
CAL 200
FAT 6G
CARB 14G
PRO 22G


WHOLE GRAIN BREAD (1 SLICE)
CAL 50
FAT 1 G
CARB 11G
PRO 3G

YOGURT (DANON'S LIGHT & FIT;1 PACK, 113G)
CAL 45
FAT 0
CARB 7G
PRO 4G


As you can see, some items arent as bad as you might think.

HFCS is very limited...in fact, there might be none.

The sugar enriched items will be used sparingly except the skim milk.

By teh way, speaking of milk...

I found some organic fat free milk...and comparing it to the fat free skim milk, other than the ingredients, there was NO nutrional difference other than 1 g of carb.  ONE.  I dont understand the Diet forum moderator's hard on for this shit.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Taking this cut pretty seriously eh? Good to see, you'll reap the results.

Man, outside of whats reasonably healthy, I know nothing.

Are you giving up drinking while cutting?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2007)

Ehhh, well ive been good with the drinking already.  And I believe my bulk was a failure due to my bodytype.  It was too clean.  This cut should be easier, but just lousy.  

Tomorrow is when it starts, I already got some brown rice and salmon cooked.  Marinated some chicken breasts yesterday, so the foundation has been set.

The only thing I keep coming back to is training...

I looked back a few pages and saw the discussions of Double, Stewart, and Repro and they all make sense.

Stewart says to go as heavy as possible, but cut back the volume.  He says if you keep the exercises in the same quantity, Id get burnt the fuck out, so keep the workouts high intensified, but shorter.

Double says to add metabolic work along with high intensity.

Repro has a mix with an addition of cardio.

I think I noticed from when I did the half ass cut is the shorter rests were killer.  30 sec RIs made me more out of breath than some cardio workouts ever will.  However, if rests are shorter, than intensity will suffer.

Cow made a suggestion about doing 8 sets of 3 reps of some high intensity.  That seems possible, but still....  Theres just too many ideas and not enough foundation.  I cant start a workout without a plan.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 7, 2007)

The drinking is key with me. I just can't do it and be healthy. I started having a few drinks over the past 2 weeks and it's fucking my training and my diet up. Back on the wagon for me....


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The drinking is key with me. I just can't do it and be healthy. I started having a few drinks over the past 2 weeks and it's fucking my training and my diet up. Back on the wagon for me....


 
So how long will you stay on the wagon for?  Weekends must suck, without getting hammered?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Workout A
> overhead press 4x8
> chinups 4x8
> db bench 3x10-12
> ...



Ok I quoted Stewart's original idea and will go from there.  Its a good template and now that my legs have got some size and strength back, theres no need to add a leg workout to each day.  This template has 2 days, so Ill run with that.

First thing I thought of for this cut was volume vs. rest vs. cardio.  If cardio is going to be done, how much is needed?  How low are the rests?  Can they change?  I think they can.

I actually thought of doing a 4x6 rep scheme for the first 1-2 exercises for max strength.  I dont know how well Ill do with the calorie decrease, but well have to see.  

Now, the rests will be shortened as well.  I am thinking of going to 60 sec. for the 4x6 rep scheme.  After a while, this will go down to 45sec, then 30.

The next 1-2 exercises will be a 3x10 rep scheme with a 30 sec rest.

Any isolations after that will be 30 sec & below.

There will be 3 compounds and maybe isolations..  heres an idea:

Squats
Lunges ~or~ step ups
Calves

Incline bench
Alternating DB Press ~or~ dips
DB Row

RDLs
Sumo-Style Leg Press ~or~ Good mornings
Leg Curl ~or~ reverse hypers

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
Pullups
Seated Row


If you notice, the 2 leg days only have 2 compounds each.  I seriously dont want this, but there are no glute-ham raises at my gym nor can I create one while making it effective.  Not to mention, RDLs feel easier on my back than Conventionals so Ill be dropping them for a while.  I steer clear of Sumos cuz that was the exercise that shifted to the next stage of my back injury. 

However, hams, glutes, quads are all worked in every leg compound.  Squats being quad dominant, deads being ham dominant.  I also want to throw in calves more, but who knows.  Theyre not needed.

On the upper days, there will be some isolations, I am sure, like shrugs, arms, maybe even calves.

Each day will have core work, as that wont be a change.  I might actually step it up a notch.

Cardio after lifting days maybe 30minutes or less.  The workout will be a bitch for the first 3 weeks, so on lifting days, I will be spent.  On 2 days, I will be doing just cardio.

Feedback will be appreciated...if anyone cares.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2007)

*Meals for non-lifint day*

07/08/07 Meal 1
OATMEAL (1/2 CUP)
CAL 150
FAT 3G
CARB 21G
PRO 5G

SYNTHA 6 (1 SCOOP)
CAL 200
FAT 6G
CARB 14G
PRO 22G

FIsh Oil (2)
20 calories

Blueberries?

3 Hard boiled eggs
cal 60
carb 0
Fat 3.5g
Pro 5g

Totals cal 550+; Fat 21.5g; carb 35g; Pro 42g


Meal 2
YOGURT (DANON'S LIGHT & FIT;1 PACK, 113G)
CAL 45
FAT 0
CARB 7G
PRO 4G



Meal 3
1lb of Salmon
Cal 250
Fat 12g
Pro 40g

Brown rice (3/4 cup prepared)
Cal 150
Carb 32g
Fat 1g
Pro 3g

Total Cal 400; Fat 13g; Carb 32g; Pro 43g


Meal 4
Syntha 6 2 scoops
Cal 400
Carb 28g
Fat 12g
Pro 44g





Meal 6
OJ (TROPICANA'S LIGHT & FIT; 1 CUP)
CAL 50
FAT 0G
CARB 0G
PRO <1G


1/2 serving ground pork + 1/2 serving lean ground meat
Lean Beef
Cal 85
Fat 4g
Pro 11.5g

Pork
Cal 90
Fat 2g
Pro 17.5g


1 slice American cheese
cal 80
Carb 0g
Fat 7g
Pro 4g

2 slices of Nature Own bread
Cal 100
Fat 2g
Carb 22g
Pro 6

Tbsp Ketchup
Cal 15
Carb 4g

PEANUT BUTTER (SMART BALANCE OMEGA'S CREAMY; 2 TBSN)
CAL 200
FAT 17G
CARB 6G
PROTEIN 7G

Total cal 420; 32g Fat; 47g Pro; 32g Carb


Meal 7


COTTAGE CHEESE 1.5 cup
CAL 240
FAT 0G
CARB 24G
PRO 36G

YOGURT (DANON'S LIGHT & FIT;1 PACK, 113G)
CAL 45
FAT 0
CARB 7G
PRO 4G

SKIM MILK 2 CUPs
CAL 180
CARB 26G
FAT 0G
PROTEIN 18G

Fish Oils (2)
Cal 20
Fat 2g
Pro 1g

Total cal 485; carb 57; fat 2; Pro 55

DAILY TOTAL 2300 carb 191; fat 80.5; pro 235g


Calories are too low.  Tomorrow will be better, but I am working out too.  Some milk with the protein shakes would be suffice.  I added the milk at the end to make up for calories.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2007)

*And so it begins..*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Extensions on Ball
Dragon Flags
Reverse Oblque Crunches on Bench
Planks
Scarecrows

Incline Barbell Bench
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps  (90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
40lb DBs for 10 reps
60lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI)

Supported on SELF DB Rows
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Hammer Curl
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Shrugs
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Elliptical
3 min of 115 strides/min
6 sets of 145-163 strides/min
6 sets of 115-125 strides/min
2 min of 120 strides/min

Treadmill for 12 min

Static Stretched

Herbal Burn + Green Tea Extract before & after workout

Total trip time: 1 hour 20min  (lifting was 30 min)


Well!!!!!  Uhhh hmm.    Today was...   a good start.

My abs were screaming...

The inclines were going to fail on the very last rep.  Seriously, this shit was hard.  Lots of burning.

The alternating was easy.  70s here I come.

DB Rows were getting harder...running out of breath.  70s here I come...

Hammers were hard as fuck!  Shrugs...jesus, I was so tired.

HR after cardio was 144.  I got a bridge to walk in a couple of hours too.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Hows the cut coming along?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2007)

2nd day.  And I am already aggravated.  Today might be a bit better cuz of the addition of more calories, but its too early to tell.

I can already feel cravings...  Like as I was cooking my 2nd serving of oatmeal, I was thinking of getting a fried chicken sandwich.  Luckily, now that I am full I dont give a shit.

Thats the key.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 9, 2007)

Just remember it's not called a sexpack for nothing.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2007)

True Story


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

*Cardio...*

Active Stretched

Eliptical
3 min
4 sets of Lvl 3; 158-168 strides/min for 1 min each
Same Lvl for 115-125 strides/min for 1 min each
5 sets of Lvl 4; same strides
Same Lvl for same recovery strides
4 sets of Lvl 5; same strides
Same Lvl for same recovery strides
3 min 

Treadmill
2 min
5 sets of 4.0 w/3.5 in between each minute
2 min

Static Stretched


Getting faster, slowly.

I walked up and down a bridge yesterday for 30 min.  Shins feel ok.  WHich is why the treadmill seemed so easy.  I dont want my shins to tear apart, so I HAVE to be careful.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2007)

I know it must seem like I am really trying to push this around here, but I am completely in love with the 8x3 scheme with a manageable rest period.  I love it cause you get to lift heavy weight, without overly taxing yourself (for the most part) and you are still falling in a hypertrophy rep range with the 24 total reps, while also working on a strength component as well.

The 4x6 you did works too, but I think as you go on in your cut, doing 4 sets at 6 reps will become harder and harder, whereas, if you know you are only going to 3 reps per set, you can put in more of an effort on each set.

Let's look at your example.  You did incline bench for 4x6 at 225.  If you kept the same 90 second rest intervals and did a 8x3 scheme, I bet you could have lifted 245-250 for the 8 sets, and if you didn't make it, just carry the weight to the next workout until you get all 8x3.

I am also in love with varying my rep ranges during the same workout.  I have been doing 8x3, then a 5x5, then a 3x8.  I have also been cutting my calories somewhat lately, probably not so much as you are, but I have been eating less and I find that these workouts go pretty quickly with these parameters, and I also find I am able to recover well enough from them to hit muscles again in 4 or 5 days, and I have done ok on the 8x3s as well, with increases every workout.

I mean, I did a lower workout on Sunday with 6x3 deadlifts at 375 pounds, and was still able to come back yesterday and do a pull workout and make increases on all the exercises, all with this slight calorie deficit, so I am doing something right (so far).

See, I do care


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Akira + Cardio =  

For some reason I've got a funny mental picture of you battering the Epilitical......


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok this cutting diet sucks.  Yesterday's workout day came just under 3k calories, which is ok, but I am constantly pissed off...and I have cravings like a motherfucker.  You NEVER know how codependent on fried foods or sweets you are until you X them out!  This is prolly withdrawl I am going through.  Even as I am typing this, I am fighting off a headache I got that came about when I started eating my 2nd serving of chicken and rice today.  

Its pretty easy nonetheless, I just dont enjoy it.  Since I am an ectomorph, I dont know how long Ill do this for, but my goal, again, is to see a six pack without flexing.  I dont know what weight or BF% that will be.  I dont think anyone could know until they do it.  

I can stick through this.  When KelJu did that no masturbation for however long, I lasted 17 days, so I believe that Ive got discipline in me.  One plus to all this is that since I have cooked food for my days at work, I havent spent ANY money on lunches.






Stewart20 said:


> I know it must seem like I am really trying to push this around here, but I am completely in love with the 8x3 scheme with a manageable rest period.  I love it cause you get to lift heavy weight, without overly taxing yourself (for the most part) and you are still falling in a hypertrophy rep range with the 24 total reps, while also working on a strength component as well.
> 
> The 4x6 you did works too, but I think as you go on in your cut, doing 4 sets at 6 reps will become harder and harder, whereas, if you know you are only going to 3 reps per set, you can put in more of an effort on each set.
> 
> ...



I was hoping youd chime in.  Cow mentioned a 8x3 rep scheme a hundred years ago with a 30 sec RI.  I actually plan on getting down to that, but 90 sec is a bitch even now.  225lbs on an incline should be child's play, but I havent done incline in quite sometime, so that along with a calorie deficit, plus shorter rests would result in some struggling workouts.

But in responce, the 4x6 will be traded for 6x4 next week and then 8x3.  Then I might stay with it and shorten the rests.  8x3 with a 90 sec RI may make my workouts longer...  And I dont like that.



the goobster said:


> Akira + Cardio =
> 
> For some reason I've got a funny mental picture of you battering the Epilitical......



Yeah, during the short burst of faster strides, I mustve looked odd, but 168 strides arent that fast.  I dont want to go faster though, cuz then Id look real dumb.  Ill either add intensity, do them for 2 min each, add an incline, or all of the above.  It certainly is more interesting than just going at an steady pace.  

I must say, your HIIT logs were what inspired me.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree with Stewart.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, I agree.  Ive always agreed.  But I really really liek the shorter RIs during the cutting period.  It makes classic workouts new!  However, what rests I want are too short..and if I do that, my intensity drops and I am not having that shit.  Ill do that when my cutting phase seems to not work or if I just say fuck it and go all out!

Still....3 reps isnt that taxing on the cardiovascular system...even when its high intensity.  Maybe 45sec?


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

3 reps at 45 seconds urgh.....Sounds horrible


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah for 8 sets....are you being sarcastic?   Its not too bad...maybe.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

No it really sounds aweful. Whenever going that heavy I need my time otherwise you will see my weights go down down down.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah I usually take at least 2 minutes rest  with anything under 5 reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh, I agree.  Ive always agreed.  But I really really liek the shorter RIs during the cutting period.  It makes classic workouts new!  However, what rests I want are too short..and if I do that, my intensity drops and I am not having that shit.  Ill do that when my cutting phase seems to not work or if I just say fuck it and go all out!
> 
> Still...*.3 reps isnt that taxing on the cardiovascular system...even when its high intensity.*  Maybe 45sec?



That isn't the point of the 8x3.  The point is to keep strength up while maybe getting a little hypertrophy.

That's why I mentioned varying the rep ranges of your other exercises, so you can do 8x3 on a couple big ones to keep up the strength, and then do 3x10s on a couple other exercises with low rest periods for some cardiovascular work.

I do 90 sec rest on my 8x3 sets and 60 seconds on my 5x5 sets.  The last exercise I do is generally arms or ab specific, and those are 60 seconds rest too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh I see..well the thread where Cow mentioned it wasnt about hypertrophy.  It really was about strength vs. RIs.  I dont know...seems possible.  I mean, when I was trying to get some numbers last week, I was in that rep range and I didnt really lose my wind and dont forget I was shooting for numbers, not hypertrophy.

In any case, if I did a 8x3 with a short RI, then that does leave the rest of the workouts kinda boring.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Reverse crunches on decline
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges (no pauses between lunges) 
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 20 steps (100 sec RI; 45 sec trips)
Same weight for 2 sets, 10 steps (30 sec RI; failed on 9th rep)

Seated Calf
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Squats were hard...I had NO wind today!  Why does a little drinking fuck up my cardio?!  Seriously, I was out of breath after STRETCHING.  Not normal!

I got my lunging idea from some site that showed a guy lunging like he was marching.  He didnt stop and one lunge stepped into the next lunge.  Well thats what I did.  This burned and it was a great cardio workout.  I cant beleive I failed on the 9th step.  I accepted it though since my core was all over the place (which is why my core workouts today were practically nothing).

Calfs were kinda tough.

OFF TO SEE TRANSFORMERS FOR ROUND 3.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Drinking + Caloric Deficit = no fun

That's why I'm back on the wagon. Getting in shape is more of a priority to me than spending 40 bucks at the bar a few nights a week.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2007)

It was the only time I could.  Time will prevent me from doing it again, so I took advantage.


----------



## goob (Jul 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, during the short burst of faster strides, I mustve looked odd, but 168 strides arent that fast. I dont want to go faster though, cuz then Id look real dumb. Ill either add intensity, do them for 2 min each, add an incline, or all of the above. It certainly is more interesting than just going at an steady pace.
> 
> I must say, your HIIT logs were what inspired me.


 
Haha , that'll be the first time I've ever inspired anyone on this board! Class! 

I reckon you'll do well on this. You've got your diet in check, which is further than I've ever got - the reason I run 4 times a week usng HIIT etc..is so I DON'T have to count calories!

If you can suck it up, try HIIT running on the track, it's kick ass effective.

BTW nice fucking workout, those ATG squats look painful.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah the diet is coming along ok.  The drinks last night and a few fries today were the only fuckups.  Still under 3k on workout days...and under 2.6K on on-workouts.  Not that that was a plan, but a realization.

I also noticed something from doing this cut and thats serving size...  I thought for sure I was eating over a cup of cottage cheese a night during my bulk...nope!  It wouldve been hard to consume more than that.  It really didnt seem that much, but when I used the measuring cups....there was no lie.  I wonder what else I fucked up on..

Yes those squats sucked.  My quads are killing me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2007)

*Im back niggers*

No Active stretches 

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges on hands
Rope Crunches
Rope Oblique Crunches
Scarecrows

Standing OH Alt. DB Press
30lb DBs for 6 reps
40lb DBs for 6 reps
60lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; remember, this is 12 movements)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
45lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Cable Row
160lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted EZ bar Skullcrushers
90lb bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow, alternating DB presses are tiring.  They burned too.  I was a little surprised 60lb DBs was completed.

Pullups were kinda average...not too hard, nor easy.

I havent done any cable rows in a while, so this was fun.  My hands hurt...well my callouses did with such the short rests.

Skulls were easy..as were Hises.  I was trying to get full ROM on the Hises...I dont know, I couldnt do much else with the motion I had.  Even with focus, the movement is quite small.


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

GJ Akira.  Those alt OH db presses can be a bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2007)

They sure can.  Its amazing how a little variation to a simple exercise makes all the difference in effect.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2007)

allright....dumbass....what's the story on your being a guest at Dade County? Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Active Stretched the shit out of my shit

Warm ups...
Planks w/hip abductions
Pendelums
20lb DB Single Legged RDL

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; DOH first set, staggered grip on the rest)

Sumo Style Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
125lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press on Leg press
1 plate on each side for 10 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical..
2 min
4 sets of 2 min 140-155strides wtih 4 sets of 1 min 110-120 stride inbetween
2 min

Treadmill...
1:30 warm up
4 sets of 1 min 4.0 w/1 min 3.5 in between
3 min cool down

Static Stretched


Today wasnt that great, but it was what I expected.  I am still stressed out about moving and now getting arrested for battery (see Open Chat).

Warm ups were really hard.    Yeah, I know.  Planks w/hip abduction is no joke.  Pendelums sucked cuz of my back...

RDLs were kinda hard, I dont know, I just think I wasnt into it.

Leg Presses were easy, but burned.  I expected this, so thats why the weight was low.  Gotta get used to the time periods...

Hamstring curls were nuts.  I almost didnt finish the 2nd set, so I left it at that.

Calfs were..... eh.

Cardio was moderate jhust cuz I did legs today.

Afterwards?  After stretching, my problems seemed less intense.  I guess that goes to show how working out can really help with stress levels.  Ugh, I was such a wreck yesterday.  I didnt want to talk to anyone.  This morning was better, but after I got done working out, I seemed A-ok again.

Green Tea Extract and Herbal Burn botlles are done.  I am back on Stimurex, which is illegal around these parts.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched the shit out of my shit


you sir, have a commanding use of the English language!
 
So...u didn't really give details...what happened. You pushed somebody...had they pushed first?
Hope you get that worked out, brotha.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you sir, have a commanding use of the English language!
> 
> So...u didn't really give details...what happened. You pushed somebody...had they pushed first?
> Hope you get that worked out, brotha.



  You like that eh?

Well, now you saw the story in Open Chat.  I just didnt want to talk about it in here since I know things will liven up in there.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2007)

Active Stretched

Core..
DragonFlags
Planks
Side Planks

Eliptical..
3 min warm up
3 sets of 2 min intervals of lvl 10, with 3 sets of 2 min intervals of lvl 6
2 sets of 3 min intervals of lvl 8, with 2 sets of 1 min intervals of lvl 6
3 min cool down

Treadmill..
10min...

Static Stretched


Not much to say....had some pretty good spurts of energy.  Thanks Stimurex!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 18, 2007)

How many dragonflags can you do?  Fuck they're tough!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

Good weight on RDLs, man!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks.  Not bad for a day thats covered with emotional stress eh? Akira ->  x 10!

The dragon flags are pretty hard.  I only do 5 at a time.  I can do more, but it really feels like my abs are going to tear.

Its like I do 3 sets of 5 flags with 20 sec RI.  The more I do the worst it gets.  Its about 3-4 sec each rep, up and down.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

I've never heard of dragonflags before.. I just watched a u-tube video of them... I don't know if I can do even one!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges on hands






  In case anyone didnt know..
Floor crunches
Arm circles, both ways

Incline Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 4 reps
185lbs for 4 reps
235lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI; 5th set had 6 reps  )

Alternating Flat DB Press
70lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; last set had 8 reps)

DB Row supported on SELF
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Hammer Curl
35lbs DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Shrugs
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)


Static Stretched

  I was rushed, but a bit tired.
Inclines were better, harder, but better.  When I look back, I wonder if there were other sets that I did 6 reps instead of 4....cuz, well, it was hard.  60 sec was a bitch.

DBs kept the same volume but higher intensity.

DB Rows were a good cardio workout.  Burns too!

Curls went up and hurt.   Shrugs stayed the same.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

I figured that's what you looked like...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Hah!  Generally, all the bridge forms are moreorless easy.  Theyre only hard when people have weak glutes and...well, just a weak ass core.  You can advance other bridges in many ways, but this way is kinda hard...well, its mediocore (sp?).  Id say its on par with crunches.


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

I do believe your pressing is stronger than mine. I want to get back to a strong press again, I just dont know if I can dedicate the time to it right now. But very soon!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

If my presses are better than yours now while I am doing these smaller rests, then yeah, you better get on that shit, son!  Dont think I forgot about your lunges!!!!!!  

Yes, your squats and deads are passed mine now, but wiht my back I dont care...lunges dont limit me, so there I will care.   CARE BEAR STARE!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Akira - I just sent you a my space friend request..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Akira - I just sent you a my space friend request..



Oh that was you?!  God damn, I am looking RIGHT NOW then!


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice workout Akira.  GJ on the Incline Bench - heavy ass numbers.

And don't worry too much, I hear the gyms are pretty well equiped in prison....


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2007)

Real thugs don't need gyms. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

Indeed. Real thugs juice up and do pushups.


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

They make it look so easy...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

Kind of a good vid considering the lack of knowledge.  I mean, theyve got some things right...


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah... but a video of guys,,, with beefy muscles... showing off..

I have nothing against that     I find it quite enjoyable even after the 10th time I watched it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

You should check out the vid on my myspace then.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Active Stretched...boy did I need it

Warm ups..
Rope Crunch
Various cable woodchops

ATG Squats
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Lunges (like before, no rests between steps)
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps (24 sec to complete set, 45 sec RI)
Same thing but it took 27 sec and I needed over 60 sec RI after the 2nd set  (3 sets total)

Seated Calf
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical..
2 min warm up
4 sets of lvl 10, 165-170 strides, 1 min intervals w/4 sets of lvl 6, 130 strides, 1 min intervals
3 min cool down

Static Stretched


Strength wise, today was good, pschologically, today was challenged.  

I really wanted to quit the Squats after the 2nd set.  They werent burning until the 5th-6th sets, I was just out of breath.  But the volume was perfect.  I might keep this RI and just up the intensity if I can do it... 

Lunges...jesus, the 2nd set killed me.  My first set I was thinking, oh, man, what a pussy, I couldve done more steps, fuck it, Ill just have a short RI.   That shit caught up with me in a hurry.

Calves were average.

Cardio was short but hard.  I am a little low on time plus I have small motivation for cardio on leg days.


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice fucking ATG squats. 245 is a lot to do them like that + 6 SETS!!!!!?????


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, they were only 4 reps.  Next week I am not sure what Ill do...

Thanks!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Leg work sure is coming right back to par!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks.  Baby steps.  But 235lbs with proper form still isnt too shappy compared to the average male.

Shoulders and Lats are up today!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Shoulders and Lats are up today!!!




Ohhhhhhhhhhh shit!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

*Ugh*

Why isnt there a smiley for a pooped person?

No stretches   (No stiffness today)

Warm ups..
Stability Ball Rollouts
Planks ON ball
Pendelums
Scarecrows

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 7 reps
45lb DBs for 7 reps
70lb DBs for 6 sets, 4, 4, 4, 4, 3, 2 reps  (60 sec RI)

Weighted Pull ups
55lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI; first 3 sets had wide grip, next 3 sets, close grip)

Unilateral Hammer Row
1 plate + 25lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted EZ bar Skullcrushers
100lbs for 2 sets, 12, 14 reps  (~60 sec RI, no one to hand me the bar  )

Hise Shrugs 
245lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Row Machine
10 min

Treadmill
48 min  (age of love was on...)    Yeah I know


Well, todays presses went BYE BYE.  Jesus, youd think 4 reps would be little enough.  Seriously though, 70lbs?  I mean I am thinking  but alternating that shit was HARD.

Pullups were a lot easier....

I did rows on the machine cuz the seated row was taken up..and then I noticed something.  I am doing a lot more horizontals, total, in my workout.  I am missing one vertical.

Skulls and Hises were average.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok...my leg days are fine.

Upper 1..
Incline Bench Press   horizontal
DB Row  horizontal
Alternating DB Press horizontal

Upper 2..
Alt OH DB Press  vertical
Pull ups  vertical
now here is where i need a vertical...  I really dont like lat pulldowns....but i need a pull.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok...my leg days are fine.
> 
> Upper 1..
> Incline Bench Press   horizontal
> ...



Still have those HS Rows like the old Golds?

ROFL, yeah you do. Those kick ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

No they are different.  They still do their job though...


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 23, 2007)

I love Age of Love!!!  I was watching it with my mother-in-law, and it was pretty hot cause I'd so do her if I weren't married to her daughter...well...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Id fuck all of them.  Amanda really is the best one.  I was surprised on who he kicked off.  Iwouldve dumped Maria since shes an egotistical cunt.  She really showed her true bitch colors this episode.

All in all the guy is dull.  I dont like him and hes an idiot.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 24, 2007)

agreed.  I'd take Meagan (the student).  I so would've taken advantage of her on the walk through the forest while she was drunk.  Amanda seems a little crazy...the turn off being that he came back to camp and she was sleeiping in his tent, so he couldn't get it on with whomever he wanted.  Maria is a stupid slut.


----------



## katt (Jul 24, 2007)

Great workout!  I agree - we need a pooped smiley face in here -it would get used alot!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you Thank you..

HIIT cardio...

Eliptical..
5 min warmup
Lvl 10 for 5 sets of 20 sec 180-190 strides per min with 1 minute of 120 strides in between.
3 min cool down

HR = 183

Row Machine..
2000m in 10:32

Crunches on Ball
Bridges w/shoulders on ball

Static Stretched


Well, because of the recent "hiit" thread in Training danny posted, I went ahead and read up on the exact workout of HIIT and...wow.  My HR was about where it should have been and the workout was around 20 min.  I was pooped (insert smiley here).  It really does work and its a LOT less boring. 

Rowing was just done while I had time...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> agreed.  I'd take Meagan (the student).  I so would've taken advantage of her on the walk through the forest while she was drunk.  Amanda seems a little crazy...the turn off being that he came back to camp and she was sleeiping in his tent, so he couldn't get it on with whomever he wanted.  Maria is a stupid slut.



I really think Amanda is hot enough to accept certain things.  Ya know, take the good with the bad?  Anyway, she could have any guy she wanted, shes that hot, so I dont believe her.

I dont care for Meagan, I thought she was a goner when he didnt kick off Maria.

I swear this guy is a fucking numbskull.  x 100!  Has he laughed?  At all?  No personality and dumb as they come.  I mean, look at his reasoning for kicking off the last contestant.  It was MARIA that was acting like a fucking lunatic.  And what Amanduh said in his tent was just a jealous gesture.  However, Amanduh is smart..despit her name.  

I wanna fuck the 48 year old so god damn bad.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 24, 2007)

Fuck yeah, I'd do Jen in a heartbeat.  Isn't she the assistant of the Lakers owner also?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

I dont know.

Also..I was able to watch last week's episode when he kicked off that crybaby.  Though the girl was annoying to watch, she had reason to be upset (not  though).  That dull-witted moron hardly spent time with her.  She tried, but he didnt care.  Instead, he fights for Maria to stay on.  After the first time she said she was going to quit, i woudve kicked her off the following episode.  THEN she pulls that shit again and still goes against what she said she was going to do.  Fake as fuck.  At least the crybaby gave a shit.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 24, 2007)

very true.  I thought it was so funny when the crybaby walked down the beach to interupt the date he was on and he completely ignored her.  The guy is a tool though, he keeps saying the same things over and over again.  I think you ought to get on that show and get some poon!  Then I'll live vicariously through you!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> very true.  I thought it was so funny when the crybaby walked down the beach to interupt the date he was on and he completely ignored her.  The guy is a tool though, he keeps saying the same things over and over again.  I think you ought to get on that show and get some poon!  Then I'll live vicariously through you!



I was told I should be on a reality show...but theyre on their way out. 

As far as the beach scene, ugh, I emphasized with her.  Not cuz she was trying to steal time away from the other girl, but just her look basically.  It was pathetic...and Ive been there.  Like a jerk who makes a joke that isnt funny.

Plus, she straightened her hair and looked awesome on her departure.  She was the most bitter one though.

The only elimination that got to me was the last one.  The 39 year old (who looked oldest actually) looked confused and robbed of something.  Her innosense(sp?) got to me and I wanted to kill that idiot for getting rid of her and keeping maria.  She was so hot and she fought with maria on that camping trip.

I missed the first part of that episode..were they playing truth or dare and maria got personal?  I fucking hate people like that.  You cant have an indepth discussion about anything with these people cuz then theyd throw out personal attacks when they have nothing else in her arsenal.  That idiot was wrong to keep something like that around.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah, they played truth or dare and Maria chose truth.  He asked her what turned her on and she straddled him, put her hands on his 'heart' and went on this monologue about how being true to your heart and going after your dreams is a real turn on or some bullshit like that.  All the other girls were like WTF?  It totally killed the good times vibe and then Maria got pissy with the other girl.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Footage found of Akira painting the town red......






YouTube Video


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 25, 2007)

awesome vid Goob, I love that song.  I got drunk just watching that.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow - glad I've never drank that much... that made me dizzy just watching it!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2007)

THats what I want to do tonight!  N o one wants to go out!  Who doesnt want to turn into mino lee and get laid?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2007)

I played Guitar Hero for the first time tonight. Pretty nice little Wednesday IMO.  

Then it got shitty when I got home. I dropped and broke my 7 year old pyrex bowl, 10 minutes later I stepped on something and it was itchy so I wiped at  it with my hand. Turned out to be a piece of glass from my bowl lodged in my heel and not only did I track blood all over the house from my foot but I sliced my fucking finger wide open swiping the glass off. Awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Is the Guitar that you plat an actualy guitar?  I mean, I know its not an ACTUAL guitar, but to play the sounds are there strings or buttons?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Is the Guitar that you plat an actualy guitar?  I mean, I know its not an ACTUAL guitar, but to play the sounds are there strings or buttons?



They are buttons. Down where you strum is a tab that you can hold onto like a pick. There are 5 on the fretboard and there is a whammy bar too. I liked it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

..and rumor is that you REALLY suck at it..and you should throw your pic into the ocean...
(ok...I made that up...thought I'd start a little ration of crap 1st thing in the am)

was'sup, fokkers!


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Repro did a hell of a lot better than my husband.  We were rocking out!  Totally great Wednesday night!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

you're no fun...didn't even get to get a rise out of him.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/hip abduction( does anyone know how much ahrder this is?!)
Regular planks (winded)
Single Legged Reverse Hyperextensions on ball





Airplanes





RDLs..
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI; DOH fir sthe first 2 sets, staggered grip on the rest  )





YouTube Video











Sumo Style Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
125lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
3 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (40 sec RI; kept dosing off)

HIIT..
Eliptical..
5 min warm up
7 sets of lvl 10 for 20 sec sprints with 1 min rest inbetween
5 min cool down

Static Stretched with belt (tight calves)

If my vid doesnt come up its still "processing."  Thought Id try it out..
275lbs was pretty tough.  I got winded pretty badly (not in vid).  Ill have to stick with this weight.

Sumos were tiring and burned.

I left the curls alone.  Raises calves up a cunt hair.

HIIT almost made me throw up today.  192 HR


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Planks w/hip abduction( does anyone know how much ahrder this is?!)
> ...



Nice! Did your camera take that video? I need to get one.

Oh and I thought 275 looked pretty damn easy for ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

man...another vid I can't watch...dang...gonnna ahve to go home and log in to find out!

hey...uh....did you make airplane noises w/ that exercise....you did...didn't you...hell...I woulda...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Repro said:


> Nice! Did your camera take that video? I need to get one.
> 
> Oh and I thought 275 looked pretty damn easy for ya.



Thanks  Copied the idea from M.J.H.  That was the first set, so thats why it looked so easy.  I sure as hell wasnt gonna tape the 4th-6th sets.   At least they slowed down though..





Burner02 said:


> man...another vid I can't watch...dang...gonnna ahve to go home and log in to find out!
> 
> hey...uh....did you make airplane noises w/ that exercise....you did...didn't you...hell...I woulda...



  God damn, that really made me laugh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

nice ass  At least you showed "proper form" in your video  

you look pretty big dude, bigger than I had expected actually.  You know for some reason I can never get good form on those stiff leg DLs or RDLs and it pisses me off cause I wind up just avoiding them altogether.  I always lift with way too much low back on those, it's an injury waiting to happen


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> nice ass  At least you showed "proper form" in your video
> 
> you look pretty big dude, bigger than I had expected actually.  You know for some reason I can never get good form on those stiff leg DLs or RDLs and it pisses me off cause I wind up just avoiding them altogether.  I always lift with way too much low back on those, it's an injury waiting to happen



Stiff legs are easy to do, but if your hamstrings are tight, youll notice it immediately.  All you have to do is flex your quads as you perform a deadlift cuz it keeps you leg straight.  However, as you descend, your knees my bend cuz youre letting go of your quads.  If you continue to hold them, you may not be able to go down all the way.  Maybe not even to your knees.

In my vid you can see some slight bent knee action going on.  Thats ok during RDLs, but not so much for stiff or straight legged deads.  On my later sets, my knees bent even more and I had to clench the quads more and thats when my hams screamed.  It truly is the best way to feel your hammies work during a deadlift.

When I used to do deads, I never felt any hamstring involvement, yet Id be sore the next day.

Conventionals are what I want to tape cuz with fatigue, so much more compensation can occur.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

hmmm, flex the quads?  never heard that but I will try.

something else I have heard but have never tried is to elevate your toes on 10 pound plates for stiff legs.  supposedly really nails the hamstrings, but, maybe I will need to try that and report my findings.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> hmmm, flex the quads?  never heard that but I will try.
> 
> something else I have heard but have never tried is to elevate your toes on 10 pound plates for stiff legs.  supposedly really nails the hamstrings, but, maybe I will need to try that and report my findings.



10lb plates sound like they are getting around a flexability problem.  I just wouldnt do that cuz of no longer being on flat ground.  When I am pulling over 200lbs, I want my feet perfectly planted.

Go in front of a mirror right now and show your legs off to yourself.  Look at your leg.  Its straight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

however...if you are flexing your quads...aren't your knees gonna be locked? And...if so...and using a decent amount of weight...wouldn't that be bad on your knees?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Its a point of reference.  If doing a deadlift and you want to keep your legs straight (i never keep them completely straight), then flexing your quads will straighten the leg out, but yes it will also lock the knees.  Youll want your legs to stay at a straight line as if you were at the start & finish of a squat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

I do leave a slight bend in my knees


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

I woudlnt say to clench your quads as hard as you could during a deadlift, but enough to elicit better form.  That is, if you dont want your legs to bend.

Ive never been a fan of stiff/straight legged deads.  Now, I dont think I can do them.  After a certain point od descent, your back will round, unless you have perfect flexibility.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

I used to do them all the time...still do them once in a while...I did get up to pretty decent weight...don't remember my back rounding..at least too much...always pictured that board strapped to m yback, forcing it straight...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

I always told this hornball client I had to start a deadlift stance with a hot girls stance.

Tits out, ass out.  As long as it doesnt hyperextend, thats a good way to start.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

damn your a strong mofo, perfect form on those RDL's, nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I always told this hornball client I had to start a deadlift stance with a hot girls stance.
> 
> Tits out, ass out. As long as it doesnt hyperextend, thats a good way to start.


thanks....I just imagined Pam Anderson's body w/ your face....I may be scarred for life...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

mike456 said:


> damn your a strong mofo, perfect form on those RDL's, nice!



Thanks!  And uhh, thanks Burner for that post too.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

YouTube Video











The original.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges on hands
Floor Crunches
Arm circles, both ways

Incline Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
245lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (just over 60 sec RI)

DB Rows Supported on Self
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Hammer Curls
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; RPed a couple times)

DB Shrugs
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 13 min

Static Stretched


I did pretty good today considering being sick yesterday.  However, I dont know what the fuck happened, but when I first lifted the 225lbs off the incline bar, my left bicep felt tender.  I tried stretching it out here and there, but it didnt go away.  I was a little skeptical about doing rows and curls, but it didnt get in the way.  One of those things, huh.

The alternating DBs finally got tough.  I can go up, but I am really liking this RI shit.  I am thinking of going to 8x3 rep scheme finally.  Err, for bench, I dont know about the DBs.

Too tired to do HIIT.  Looks like my energy is finally showing its depletion.


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice Benching A.   Cut dose'nt seem to affecting you advsersly.
Alternating DB bench.........interesting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks!  Buuuuut, it might be starting to take its toll.  I couldnt do HIIT today.  Thats a difference..

245lbs felt kinda heavy today, so I am expecting a near future plateau with that volume, so thats why I am moving to 8x3 with a 45sec RI.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks!  Buuuuut, it might be starting to take its toll.  I couldnt do HIIT today.  Thats a difference..
> 
> 245lbs felt kinda heavy today, so I am expecting a near future plateau with that volume, so thats why I am moving to 8x3 with a 45sec RI.



I was gonna say 245?!?! What happened?? But.... That's _incline_.. Holy shit dude!!! Nice fucking lifting. 

When I see people doing Alternating Standing DB Shoulder Presses I always think they are doing the reps to the song..

_"It's raining men, hallelujah it's raining men."




_


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

After seeing...was it Double or Stewart doing 275 on lncline, I figured I might try that next week.  Ive never kept going heavy on inclines and with my cut, theres no point for it now, but with that rep scheme, its possible.


I expected some bad numbers cuz of my drinking binge on friday.  saturday was a nutrition less day, so that is what I thought was going to work against me today, but it didnt.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> After seeing...was it Double or Stewart doing 275 on lncline, I figured I might try that next week.  Ive never kept going heavy on inclines and with my cut, theres no point for it now, but with that rep scheme, its possible.
> 
> 
> I expected some bad numbers cuz of my drinking binge on friday.  saturday was a nutrition less day, so that is what I thought was going to work against me today, but it didnt.



Sick from the drinking or sick from a cold?  I think my son gave me what he has, I was completely out of it yesterday, sore throat, just really tired, but today I got a good amount of sleep, and I took my vitamins that have a huge amount of the B complex this morning, and presto, I felt good enough to work out.  Throat feels better too surprisingly.  I guess the shit loads of vitamin c and zinc may have helped too...

Good job on the 245.  I had done 275 for 8 sets of 3 when I did them that time, and I maxed out on inclines a week or so ago at 325.  I think since we are on the incline kick, I might do them on Tuesday for my main 3x3 bench variation lift.  I am gonna go for 300 I think....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

too bad you live too far away, it might be an "interesting" night to hang out with you and your crew...I would just hope I didn't get arrested!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, well we make due with what we got.  Anything goes, from late nights to drunk fights, no sexual discrimination here. 

Youre gonna do 300 on incline?  I wonder what Ill do...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Cable Rope Oblique Crunches
Cable Woodchops

ATG Squats
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI) 

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 steps each (60 sec RI; 26 sec to finish 1st set, 25 sec to finish 2nd)
3rd set?  Failed at 9th step (so, 4-5 steps for each leg)

Seated Calf
3 plates + 20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT

Eliptical..
5 min warm up on lvl 6
4 sets of lvl 10 for 20 sec sprints
4 sets of lvl 8 for 20 sec sprints
(1 min in between each sprint)
5 min cool down

Total cardio time: just under 20 min

Static Stretched


8x3 is now my favorite rep scheme!!!!  Seriously, this was hard, yet fun.  Perfect blend of volume, endurance, and intensity.

Lunges werent so lucky.  I brought the volume down and increased the intensity.  On the 3rd set, I had some rest pauses before the failure.  I really failed too.  I couldnt lift my legs without falling over.

Calfs?  Fuck em.

Cardio was touch today considering the quad dominant day..

Weight is down to 211.5lbs.  No abs yet..


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

I have yet to do any cardio after I do legs... I really don't see how you do it..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I dont think the eliptical is taxing ont he legs as much as the treadmill and especially the cycle.


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

How you finding the HIIT cardio on the eliptical.

I find it far easier, and more rewarding outside running, or on the treadmill.

Always felt a bit silly pounding away on the eliptical.  But, if it ain't broke.....


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you watch Age of Love last night?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

Son Of A Fucking Bitch, No!  Who Got Kicked?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

goob said:


> How you finding the HIIT cardio on the eliptical.
> 
> I find it far easier, and more rewarding outside running, or on the treadmill.
> 
> Always felt a bit silly pounding away on the eliptical.  But, if it ain't broke.....



Id do HIIT on the treadmill or outside in the sun if I could, but with my shins, I shouldnt.  

Ive been wanting to go to this place to get these special shoes (after they watch me run) to help alleviate them, but theyre expensive and I have to start saving money now.  

Eliptical still works though, so no problem.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 31, 2007)

okay, so Maria finally eliminated herself, then Mark tells her that he was planning on keeping her around.  Then, Mark tells the three remaining girls that they're taking a trip to Austrailia to meet his family.  Megan freaks out because she has a serious fear of flying.  They get to the airport, walk down the ramp to the plane, and Megan starts crying and walks back out.  So she quits.  Now it's just Amanda and Jen.  I'm really pulling for Jen now that my girl Megan is gone.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> okay, so Maria finally eliminated herself, then Mark tells her that he was planning on keeping her around.  Then, Mark tells the three remaining girls that they're taking a trip to Austrailia to meet his family.  Megan freaks out because she has a serious fear of flying.  They get to the airport, walk down the ramp to the plane, and Megan starts crying and walks back out.  So she quits.  Now it's just Amanda and Jen.  I'm really pulling for Jen now that my girl Megan is gone.



Jen is the 48 year old?

I CALLED IT!!!!!!!  I knew theyd be the last of the last.

Maria quit?  Fine, but I wish he eliminated her, but hes a fucking moron as Ive already stated.


Megan getting eliminated by default kinda sucks for entertainment value.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

I have it on tivo and I am watching it tonight if you want to come watch it


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I have it on tivo and I am watching it tonight if you want to come watch it



That's if we can pry the guitar out of your hands.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

Skipped Cardio today.  

Changed the oil in my car though...noticed my filter was leaking too.  Oh well.

Tomorrow, I go to Fleet Feet to see if they can fix me a new pair of *better* running shoes.  Then off to the gym.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

In my "dream world" I would never never have to do cardio....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2007)

*Upper*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Supermans on Ball (well, I was trying)
Side Planks
DB Woodchops

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
30lb DBs for 6 reps
40lb DBs for 6 reps
50lb DBs for 4 reps
70lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Weighted Pull ups
65lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI; 3 wide, 3 close; failed on last set)

Seated Neutral Grip Row
165lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; failed on 3rd set, RPed, but only got 10)

Weighted EZ bar Skullcrusher
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
245lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; tightness in left trap/neck)

HIIT

Eliptical..
5 min warm up
6 sets of lvl 8 for 180-205 strides per minute
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Insert exhausted smiley here..
I was really tired today.  Some failures and HIIT was cut down a bit.  Bound to happen.

The presses will have to stop here.  I dont like swinging these DBs up like I do..especially, 8 times.  Going to have to rethink this.

Pullups felt strong but they got me at the end.

Seated Row was really when my fatigue showed.

The isolations were fine though.  

 Still a good day.


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

Great pull ups.  How did you do the hise's? Pause for 3 seconds at the top?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2007)

No, its a 1/1/1 tempo really.  I used to use 275lbs and was going to today...but that was my plan before I actually started to workout.  I am still tired and Ive taken 2 ephedras...

By the way, my weight was 209.5lbs today.  My calories have hovered 2000-2500.  I am going to increase it cuz even though it seems like great weight loss...its showing its effects.  All that will happen now is a decrease in intensity.  I kinda dont care as long as I achieve my goal, but well...ya know...who wants to lose muscle?


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice WO AK...   you're going to be tired, it's all a part of the game. Just be careful with the use of the ephedra..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Ive actually always liked ephedra's effect more than caffeine.  I get anxiety pretty easily, naturally too, but both of them are just about equal in that department.

I never do more than prescribed and yesterday was the first day that I took 3 a day insteads of 2.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No, its a 1/1/1 tempo really.  I used to use 275lbs and was going to today...but that was my plan before I actually started to workout.  I am still tired and Ive taken 2 ephedras...
> 
> By the way, my weight was 209.5lbs today.  My calories have hovered 2000-2500.  I am going to increase it cuz even though it seems like great weight loss...its showing its effects.  All that will happen now is a decrease in intensity.  I kinda dont care as long as I achieve my goal, but well...ya know...who wants to lose muscle?



Are you taking Stimurex?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

HIIT

Eliptical
5 min warm up
5 sets of lvl 8 with 185-215 strides per min
5 sets of lvl 10 with 185-210 strides per min
5 min cool down

Treadmill
2 min warm up
5 sets of .2 increase intervals from 3.0, then 5 min on lvl 4.0
2 min cool down

Static Stretched


Too many emptry calories last night.  I just had to do cardio today.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Are you taking Stimurex?


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Empty Calories = Beer????


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah.  Bacardi & Diet...but when the buzz took over and my wallet started to get light, I switched to $1.75 MIller Lites.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't go to beer,,,,, I go with tequila shots...  That's so much worse!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2007)

yet quicker....


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah,,, on the floor quicker....


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


>



So you take additional caffeine?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Hell no.  Those pills have a pretty good mixture of stimulants.  The only caffeine I would get would be from diet cola or Excedrin.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> I don't go to beer,,,,, I go with tequila shots...  That's so much worse!



What is the coorelation of women and Tequila?  I think its horrible.  I mean, I come from an understanding that I am not drinking alcohol for the taste, but the alcoholic effect.  However, tequila takes it to a whole new "sea" tasting level.

Ive tried all different kinds...from chilled Patron to microwaved Ceurvo (sp?) as a bet.  Its always been bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh yeah...192 MHR.  (wont let me edit)


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess you just have to have a taste for it - kinda like scotch, some people love it, some people hate it - I hate Scotch, but love tequila.  Maybe because I've never gotten sick off of it


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

You still doing the dreaded cut?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, so far so good.  I might take a pic after this workout week to see some differences.  The only pics I can compare to are the ones on my myspace, but I am flexing!  I want to have a sixpack relaxed.  Eh.  Results will still show...



katt said:


> I guess you just have to have a taste for it - kinda like scotch, some people love it, some people hate it - I hate Scotch, but love tequila.  Maybe because I've never gotten sick off of it



Scotch is a drink that I enjoy sipping.  Problem is, my sips are too large.


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

Cutting sucks so bad! I may never do it again. I may just stay fat! haha.....well maybe not fat, but not exactly around 6%bf either....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Cutting sucks so bad! I may never do it again. I may just stay fat! haha.....well maybe not fat, but not exactly around 6%bf either....


 
I am with you on this one. 

If I can be big and strong and have a tiny bit of fat around my waist and still eat pretty much what I want to, then screw it, I am down with that  

But then again, this is coming from two married guys with kids, so maybe we aren't the best representations of how you feel about things


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

I gotta put the girls 2 cents in... yeah, cutting is hard as hell, but when I get down to it start looking really uber lean,,, turn around and look at my ass in the mirror and go daaaammnnn...   It makes it all worth it..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> I gotta put the girls 2 cents in... yeah, cutting is hard as hell, but when I get down to it start looking really uber lean,,, turn around and look at my ass in the mirror and go daaaammnnn... It makes it all worth it..


...you...ARE....going to share pics of said ass w/ the rest of us...aren't you?
you know...for friendly feed back purposes, of course!


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

maybe.... when I'm uber lean....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks
Isometric Floor Bridges (on hands)
Pendelums
Airplanes (Single leg RDLs)

RDLs
The bar for 8 reps (hmm, stiff?)
135lbs for 6 reps (yes, stiff...right?)
225lbs for 4 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI; staggered grip on all the 295s)

Good Morning *First time ever
The bar for 10 reps..
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press on Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 12 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 14, 10 , 9 (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Had some more calories in me today and thank god I did.  I dont know what was going on, but either my hams were working harder than usual on the deads or they were tight.  I wanted to say fuck it after the 3rd set.  Plus, my hands were killing me.  I drove through it.

Good Mornings...light weight.  What a pussy.  What a workout.   I SHOULD go light with these cuz of my back, but I ran out of breath on each set around the 6th-7th reps!  Now, these I felt.  More than any exercise!  It was at that point that I knew that my hamstrings werent tight, they were just the primary movers today.

No back pains afterwards.  Some stiffness, but considering the intensity and the addition of GMs, I thought Id be fucked for sure.  Maybe Ill feel it later..?


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Way to work through the deads


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> I gotta put the girls 2 cents in... yeah, cutting is hard as hell, but when I get down to it start looking really uber lean,,, turn around and look at my ass in the mirror and go daaaammnnn...   It makes it all worth it..



I am hoping so.  I see some little signs in the mirror when I workout.  I always look cut as I lift (who doesnt), but I see crevises (sp?) between my biceps and anterior delts.  Where those come from?  Could that be...  a PEAK?!

I had a couple cheats today..not too bad, just sugar.  1 small slice of cookie cake and a smoothie with half "raw  sugar."  Gonna have some alcohol tonight too...


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

I did that also... A co-worker had skittles and I grabbed a handful.... now my veins in my arms are all sticking out and shit... crazy how that happens.. 

I wonder if bb's down sugar before they go on stage to look this way??  Probably..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> I did that also... A co-worker had skittles and I grabbed a handful.... now my veins in my arms are all sticking out and shit... crazy how that happens..
> 
> I wonder if bb's down sugar before they go on stage to look this way??  Probably..



Yeah they do!  I remember reading about that shit on here.  I was astonished.  Eating cake, pop tarts, one asshole said he ate cookie dough!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

Good looking workout man! I've never tried Good Mornings, they sound fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

HIIT outside, up a bridge 

5 min warm up
20:20 of light jogs of 20 sec each, with 1 min walks
5 min cool down

Stretched Calves


Easier than I thought, but lets hope these $120 Brooks running shoes helps me NOT get shin splints...

The 5 min was mostly the incline of the bridge, but the 20:20 was the flat, descent, incline back up, & flat.  The last 5 min was the cool down.

No hoots & hollars from any ladies.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> HIIT outside, up a bridge
> 
> 5 min warm up
> 20:20 of light jogs of 20 sec each, with 1 min walks
> ...


 
Running shoes will make ALL the difference.  Look into anti shin splint type warm ups.

I'm confused though.  If i'm reading that right 20:20 of light jogs would hardly be classified as HIIT.  But I think, i'm probably wrong - do you mean 20secs of all out sprints followed by 20 seconds rest?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Running shoes will make ALL the difference.  Look into anti shin splint type warm ups.
> 
> I'm confused though.  If i'm reading that right 20:20 of light jogs would hardly be classified as HIIT.  But I think, i'm probably wrong - do you mean 20secs of all out sprints followed by 20 seconds rest?



I can see how that got confusing...

20:20 was total jog/walk time.  I dont know how many sets I did, but when I stopped, my clock was at 25:20...then 5 min cool down which makes the total workout time 30:20.

The jogs were 20 sec each.  Since this was my first jog of any sort in a while, I wanted to take it easy.  Besides, this is a 1.5 mile bridge, so using up all that energy for sprints wouldve ended up with jogs anyway.  Sure, I didnt have to do the whole bridge, but I wanted a longer workout time.


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No hoots & hollars from any ladies.



 

Woot Woot !!    

Better late than never?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

Ill take what I can get.

Im so fucking horny today.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ill take what I can get.
> 
> Im so fucking horny today.



I'm the same way today

I'm guessing you're taking a girl out tonight, huh.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

I tried getting the old ball and chain to come relieve me, but shes never as satisfying as the girls I used to get...

I really dont want to call Miss Jupiter up (thats the city, not some metaphor).  She sucks dick very oddly, but it works...but it works too well.  I want to be inbetween some legs!

I tried to get some from Snaggletooth last night, but she got into a car accident I guess. 

Sometimes I HATE going out and starting over.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Aug 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>



Ok, this picture looks funny. So what's the story behind it? Akira, making booty calls, calls Dominoes?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2007)

Damn my forearm looks good.

I thought Id bring the boys some food.  Most of the guys there dont give a shit about nutrition, so why not bring them some free pies I got from work.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2007)

I WANTED to go to the gym today for a heavy upper, but I decided.. why not change out the spark plugs.

I was fucking DRENCHED with sweat.  This project sucked this time around.  My wires showed why they were less than $50 since the last time I did this shit.  

God damn wire boots disassembled!  Cracked a plug!     It was no way this hard last time!  Whats funny is that the passenger side (one I did first) is hell compared to the driver side..where all this shit happened!  

Just had to spend over $55 on new wires and plugs (just 2).  Ugh, frustrating, wasteful day off.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Damn my forearm looks good.



Lol, I knew you were gonna say that.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I WANTED to go to the gym today for a heavy upper, but I decided.. why not change out the spark plugs.
> 
> I was fucking DRENCHED with sweat.  This project sucked this time around.  My wires showed why they were less than $50 since the last time I did this shit.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that man  .

On a positive note, you're right, you do look good, and I'm sure it was nice of you to bring those guys some food (even if it was pizza, I'm just not a big fan of fast food, no offense).


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2007)

Not fast food.  FREE food.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

You going to Morgan's to watch the fights tonight?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2007)

I think so.  Still gathering up some happiness.  I am pissed off at my car, my wasteful day (well 2 hours werent bad), and Jodi is beating another dead horse.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

So I take it you had your fix with pizza instead of girls???


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

I had 1 slice that night...and I think 3 during the day. Yeah, I cheated a lil.

The girls I tried to obtain that night were out fucking other people, I guess.  Who knows. 

Thanks for updating my journal.  You reminded me of what I have to look at from last week to do tonight!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Floor Bridges on hands
> ...



Ah here it is...  8x3 for incline huh?  I wonder what I can do..  I want to try 275lbs...What do you think?

I know if Ill get that, the other shit might suffer.   Gotta pipe that negative attitude down!

I got 8 hours until I lift, so well see how I feel.


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

I reckon you'll storm it.  A bottle of water and a couple of espressos before you workout and you'll be raring to go.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

You can do it - take your pent-up aggression from the weekend, you're Ipod on the loudest it can go and *get it done*!  You'll nail the inclines at 275... no doubt!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

ALRIGHT!  I cant take it anymore!  Ill try it!!!!! 

6 hours to go!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

She's cheering for you, man!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> She's cheering for you, man!



Uh,,, I think he needed that this last weekend


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Uh,,, I think he needed that this last weekend



Yeah, I'm a little slow.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Uh,,, I think he needed that this last weekend



Hun, I can use that all the time.

Good find, tall!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 6, 2007)

You need a joint.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hun, I can use that all the time.
> 
> Good find, tall!



Thought you might like that one!

Saving her for later?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Envy - definetly my most hated sin

Even though, shes hot and I am not the one fucking her, someone, somewhere is sick of her shit.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 6, 2007)

That must be one sick fuck.


----------



## OddGirl (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No hoots & hollars from any ladies.



Let me know next time you're going and I'll load some girls in my car and drive by and give you some hoot, hollars and random things thrown.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Envy - definetly my most hated sin
> 
> Even though, shes hot and I am not the one fucking her, *someone, somewhere is sick of her shit*.


 
That is an interesting point.

I always think about this girl that I used to know, she was without a doubt the hottest girl I have ever been involved with.  She was also 21 at the time I knew her and a virgin, and I know I would have been the one to de-virginize her if I wanted to, problem was I wound up getting annoyed with her, I felt she was too immature for me, as I was 27 when I knew her.

My point is that even the hottest girls out there have their faults like you said, and even though I still think about her frequently, I have to remember that there was a reason I stopped seeing her.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Fuck yeah man.  Today is hell for me when it comes to the opposite sex.

The girl I am fucking now is mad at me cuz I did my job on Saturday that caused her some trouble.  (Cant get into it, but its stilly)  She didnt even say bye to me.

My ex...fuck? I guess?  Came in the store today with her D tits.  Oh I loved fucking her, but she was such a psycho.  I NEVER use that term either, but she was textbook psycho.

She had a ring on her finger.   She was the last girl I got excited about when the phone rang.  God damn, I hate & miss that feeling.

Im sad and mad...and I just took an ephedra, plus, time is up.  Time to hit that 275 through the roof.  

All I got is 2 arms and a lonely hard on to push that fucker up.


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Fuck yeah man.  Today is hell for me when it comes to the opposite sex.
> 
> The girl I am fucking now is mad at me cuz I did my job on Saturday that caused her some trouble.  (Cant get into it, but its stilly)  She didnt even say bye to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


>



^x9864650846546513514684


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

*Failure!*

What the fuck was I thinking?!  I never even TRIED 275LBS on the incline!  And I am going to NOW on a cut?!?!  Well, fuck it, I did it anyway!  

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Floor Crunches w/obliques
Planks w/hip abductions (jesus christ, these are still hard)
Scarecrows
Arm Circles

Incline Barbell Press
145lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 3, 3, 3, 2 reps (failed)
265lbs for 3 sets, 2 reps (All were 45-60 sec RI; failed; didnt do 8th set)  

Alternating DB Flat Press
85lb DBs for 6 sets, 4 reps (under 60 sec RI)

Supported on Self DB Row
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Hammer Curl
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 2nd set had a RP at 7 reps)

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; STRENGTH IS BACK!  Whered it go?)

HIIT

Eliptical..
5 min warm up
6 sets of lvl 12 for 20 sec
6 sets of lvl 8 for 1 min
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


WELP!  I tried!  17 reps total on the incline.  Seriously though, I was expecting this.  I guess I wanted to surprise myself. 

I went up on the alternating Dbs.  I wasnt planning to IF I got the 8 sets.  I can go up.  These rock! 

Db rows stayed the same.

Curls went up...and were hard.  I alternated them the first set, tried doing both of them on the 2nd set and discovered that was harder.  I was going to give up but I took a 10 sec RP and got the rest...with some cheating. 

Hises were done with a 1-2 sec isometric!  Finally, I got these back into the groove.

HIIT was GREAT!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

Good job man!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

YOU DID IT!!!!   DOESN'T THAT FEEL SO FUCKING AWESOME??????

  

Whoops, sorry, I was being a potty mouth there....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> That is an interesting point.
> 
> I always think about this girl that I used to know, she was without a doubt the hottest girl I have ever been involved with.  She was also 21 at the time I knew her and a virgin, and I know I would have been the one to de-virginize her if I wanted to, problem was I wound up getting annoyed with her, I felt she was too immature for me, as I was 27 when I knew her.
> 
> My point is that even the hottest girls out there have their faults like you said, and even though I still think about her frequently, I have to remember that there was a reason I stopped seeing her.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ain't that the truth. 


Nice workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Hah Thanks guys, but I FAILED!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah Thanks guys, but I FAILED!



"Failure" is such a harsh word.....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Did you watch Age of Love last night?



How about you last night?  Season Finale...

He had to choose Amanduh.  AND I CALLED IT!

My friend Brandi had me watching The Pick Up Artist on VH1 too.  You see that shit?  Its about some asshole that teaches these average joes how to pick up girls.  I watched a segment last night of these average joes at a bar.  Even I felt their pain...


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2007)

nice benchy, how is the cut going? I am getting intense night time cravings. 

Funny, the shit were you saying. That happens to me in a similar way. I'll see a girl who is really hot, then when I hang out and get to know her, I feel her hotness level drops a couple points.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> nice benchy, how is the cut going? I am getting intense night time cravings.
> 
> Funny, the shit were you saying. That happens to me in a similar way. I'll see a girl who is really hot, then when I hang out and get to know her, I feel her hotness level drops a couple points.




That's me with every woman I've met over the past 5 years. I don't even put up with it long enough to get pussy.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How about you last night?  Season Finale...
> 
> He had to choose Amanduh.  AND I CALLED IT!
> 
> My friend Brandi had me watching The Pick Up Artist on VH1 too.  You see that shit?  Its about some asshole that teaches these average joes how to pick up girls.  I watched a segment last night of these average joes at a bar.  Even I felt their pain...



Yeah, I knew it was going to happen.  My wife and I were joking around last night that they wouldn't last past the boat ride at the end of the show.  That fucking guy deserves Amander (as he calls her).


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's me with every woman I've met over the past 5 years. I don't even put up with it long enough to get pussy.



Yeah I hear that. I become so apathetic with alot of girls.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm up..
Rope Crunches
Rope Obliques
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)





YouTube Video











DB Marching Lunges
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 steps each (60 sec RI; 1st set took 23 sec, 2nd 25, 3rd 25)

Cardio..

Rowing for 10 minutes
Eliptical for 15 minutes

Static Stretched


Today was hard.  I think I got into a groove though.  The 1st and 2nd sets (1st is on vid) were harder than the rest.  I fatigued, yeah, but form was all goofy at first.

Lunges' intensity went up 5lbs.  Stayed consistent.

My calves are still sore from runnign so I ditched calf work and HIIT work.


Anyway, my cut is showing its signs.  275lbs is what I did LAST week.  Shouldnt had been ahrd again.  Anyway, I am going to replace some exercises.  Squats and OH presses will be replaced.  Not sure to what though.  Ill also do a different volume scheme.  If I kept this and went to 30sec RI, then the intensity will have to go down.  I think thats what I am going to do.

8x3 with short RIs and high intensity is a way to get cardio out of a heavy lift.  However, with limited energy, its a dead end street.  When I bulk, Ill come back to this cuz I do love it so.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> nice benchy, how is the cut going? I am getting intense night time cravings.
> 
> Funny, the shit were you saying. That happens to me in a similar way. I'll see a girl who is really hot, then when I hang out and get to know her, I feel her hotness level drops a couple points.


 Some could consider that a defense mechanism...  'Leave them before they leave you'


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 7, 2007)

great lookin squats!


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, nice squats. Fuck cardio after any day including squats. That's why I don't do squats anymore (for now). When I was doing Bulgarian's etc.. I could'nt run for 2-3 days after cuz of the DOMS.....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Bulgarians....Hmm, will I go back to them..?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Did anyone catch me saying "fucking grand central station" at the end of the vid?  That is the ONLY squat rack in the whole place.  Naturally, I have to share it a lot.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, I caught it. That place does look like a train station.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, I caught it. That place does look like a train station.



It sounds like one too. Nice looking squats.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks.  I got annoyed cuz of the fact that it was completely clear, but just when I decide to tape a squat or two, people walk by.

That guy that walked by used to do free weights, but now all he does are the smith machines.  There are 2 on each side of the squat rack.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks.  I got annoyed cuz of the fact that it was completely clear, but just when I decide to tape a squat or two, people walk by.
> 
> That guy that walked by used to do free weights, but now all he does are the smith machines.  There are 2 on each side of the squat rack.



That sucks! They didn't even have the common courtesy to wait until you were done to walk by?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh they didnt know, so it wasnt a big deal.  Only one lift was blocked.


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice looking squats!  I can get down that far with front squats, but back squats I can't seem to make it work


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Front Squats?  Ive tried them maybe a total of 5 times in my life.  Im gonna have to watch some more vids on them to get the form done right.

From what I remember, there are 2 ways to do them.


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, my husband does them the conventional way, hands crossed in front of him with the bar resting on his delts...  I can't do it that way, it hurts the hell out of my shoulders... 

I have to have my palms facing up resting on my shoulders and hold the bar there...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

But the bar lays on the same part of the....sternum, yes?


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> But the bar lays on the same part of the....sternum, yes?




Well,,,, my hands are sitting on the front delts extending backwards, palms up, and my thumbs are at the top of the pec muscle... I guess that's how I can explain it

Someone posted a pic of a gal doing front squats here,,, I don't remember who... but it was exactly the way I do them.

Let me try to find it


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you ever done a clean? I do front squats with the bar in the "catch" position. Takes some wrist flexibility but it's what I'm most comfortable with.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

when I did front squats...I did them w/ the arms crossed and the bar was up against my throat...didn't really like that feeling, so I never went heavy wtih them...I did a couple sets of fronts to finish off my quads..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

Abs  
Reverse Crunches w/obliques
Dragon Flags
Planks w/repped Hip abductions (2 sec isos)

HIIT on Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of lvl 10 for 20 sec, 200+ strides
6 sets of lvl 10 for 60 sec, 115+ strides
5 min cool down

Static Stretched

Well, I thought Id be doing cardio later on today with the girl, but the girl has to go home to the husband later.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Well,,,, my hands are sitting on the front delts extending backwards, palms up, and my thumbs are at the top of the pec muscle... I guess that's how I can explain it
> 
> Someone posted a pic of a gal doing front squats here,,, I don't remember who... but it was exactly the way I do them.
> 
> Let me try to find it



I think you and Repro and describing the same thing.  Where are you elbows pointing?  Upward/forward?

Burner, thats how I did them.  Stabilized fine, but got heavy on the bones.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Exactly the same way as the clean..   And yes, it does get heavy,, kinda squashes my fingers if I don't have it positioned correctly.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I think you and Repro and describing the same thing.  Where are you elbows pointing?  Upward/forward?
> 
> Burner, thats how I did them.  Stabilized fine, but got heavy on the bones.



Elbows are forward.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a good pic of a proper front squat.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone's arms get tired using that form?


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

I think this is the pic Katt metioned.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Does anyone's arms get tired using that form?



No, if you do it properly, your arms and fingers are just hardly taking the load, they just act as a stop for the bar. The majority of the load is placed on the shelf on the upper trunk consisting of your front delts and sternum. The front squat is a finicky movement and usually takes a few sessions to get the hang of. If you don't have the wrist mobility you can use straps to hold the bar, let me see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think this is the pic Katt metioned.


ho-lee-crap...she's ATG front squatting what..250lbs??? I think I'm aroused....


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

Here it is -


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-crap...she's ATG front squatting what..250lbs??? I think I'm aroused....



Those look like olympic rubber plates, so they could actually be alot less. I wouldn't be suprised if she could front squat 250 though.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

Id fuck her if she bought tits.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think this is the pic Katt metioned.



This is how I do it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Id fuck her if she bought tits.



Burner doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner doesn't seem to mind.


wow...as if I was summoned here....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Id fuck her if she bought tits.


 
eh, tits are over-rated....it's all about the ass, which in her case, I believe she has that covered quite well.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think this is the pic Katt metioned.



exactly the one Fu!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> eh, tits are over-rated....it's all about the ass, which in her case, I believe she has that covered quite well.





Size doesn't matter in my book. 

For tits that is. Me loves a big ass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> wow...as if I was summoned here....



Did someone call you?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

I see


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

*Feelin' Blue*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Floor Bridges w/leg extension
Hyperextension

Standing OH Barbell Press
The bar for 2 sets of 8
65lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec)

Wide & Close Grip Pull ups
BW for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Hammer Strength High Row
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio..

Treadmill for 10 min.  I tried!

Static Stretched


I was feeling out of it today...not to mention I didnt take any stimulants.  I had some arguements last night that bothered me all the way into the morning, so the last thing i needed was ephedra on top of that.

I cheated last night too.  Ice cream and Beer.    I was so out of it this morning, but when I thought about what I ate last night, I HAD to go to the gym.  However, by the time I got to cardio, I was spent.

All the workouts' volumes were different, lighter, but all had 30 sec RIs.

I deliberatly took it easy today.  I liked the overhead barbell presses though.  Everything else was average.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> eh, tits are over-rated....it's all about the ass, which in her case, I believe she has that covered quite well.



Honestly, I need both.  Ive been on the extremities of both ends of the pillar and one does not supercede the other, regardless of perfection.

Fucking a girl with zero tits just looks odd and thus, kills my sex drive for them.

Same thing goes with the ass.  I know, I might always be single for this, but I dont want to settle for less.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Honestly, I need both. Ive been on the extremities of both ends of the pillar and one does not supercede the other, regardless of perfection.
> 
> Fucking a girl with zero tits just looks odd and thus, kills my sex drive for them.
> 
> Same thing goes with the ass. I know, I might always be single for this, but I dont want to settle for less.


 
Fuck it, why not have your cake and eat it too?  But just remember our conversation from a couple days ago....yeah, I once was seeing a chick who had the nicest set of Ds I have ever seen or felt and an ass that would make you cry.  Yeah it was fun having sex with her, but in the end, I took her on a weekend trip to Boston and when we got home, I never spoke to her again, she just cut me off, no warnings, no nothing.

so, don't pass up a real good girl just because she may not have D tits or a slammin ass, that's todays "S20's Moral of the Day"


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

Hah, nowadays, Id be happy with someone with a good head on her shoulders.  Err, that wasnt ugly.  Yeah, thats a good, general start.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, nowadays, Id be happy with someone who gives good head and wasnt ugly. Yeah, thats a good, general start.


say what you mean!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy shit, I had to look twice to see if thats what I said!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, I had to look twice to see if thats what I said!




...heh...you're lucky I can't get to myspace and pull up a pic of you with that perfect 'deer caught in the headlights' look....it would work REALLY well here....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh its gotta be the one with the black guy in the background giving off the same look but in the other direction.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, I had to look twice to see if thats what I said!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Isometric Floor Bridges w/leg extension
> ...



Fuck it. Captain Jack's Buried Treasure was worth it. Between the dip, the dessert and the beer I easily hit 2,000 calories while we were there so I'm right with ya. You made it in there today, that's what matters.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags (a man next to me made a comment about these)
Pendelums
Single Legged RDLs (w/5lb DBs)  

RDLs
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 4 reps (all DOH grip)
315lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; staggered grip)

Sumo Style Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT
Treadmill
5 min warm up
10 sets of lvl 7.0-8.0 20 sec intervals w/3.5 1 minute in between
5 min cool down ("its cake right?" said another man next to me)

Static Stretched


Ok, I decided that if I want to keep some strength, Ive gotta get some rests back and knock down some volume.  I was going to do 5 sets, but I wasnt sure if I could.  My grip was failing, even with the staggered.  Remember, I am still a scared bitch about my back...and for good reason too.  

That being said, if I am going to raise the rests on the first exercise, then I gotta get serious with the rest of the exercises.  In come sumo style leg press.  Not that I didnt want to stop the Good Mornings, but since I am used to these, I decided to run with it.  3 plates with 30 sec RIs brought on the burn.  And I am going to go up.  No sense nancy-ing around with this shit.  No "gonna take it easy," no no.  Next time I will do more weight.

Calves were short...it was cuz of anxiety really...and I knew I was going to try HIIT on the treadmill.

I will have to increase the speeds on the treadmill.  7.0-8.0 arent sprints.  But well see if I dont get shin splints.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

*Anxiety..*

Well its starting..  the anxiety of moving away and being alone.

It really hit me hard when I got to calves.  It might have been cuz my heart rate was up and I was about to blame it on the ephedra, but then I thought.."no AKIRA, its you."  Whether I drink, take stimulants, I will always have anxiety.

Its an undescribable feeling.  I can describe the physicality I go through, but I cant do it justice.  Whats really hard to describe is how it comes on.  Its FEAR.  Of NOTHING.  Seriously, I sat down and thought about what if I want to talk to someone when I wake up?  BAM!  Here comes the attack I have to now fight off.  Shit, a few days ago I saw a Prilosec commercial and thought "oh shit, what if I get heartburn in Gainesville?!"  Its that serious.  Its misplaced fear.  My dad is a shrink and he told me "the thoughts ARENT real."  Even so, I feel them.  Its so hard to truck through it too.  Turning it around and thinking about how far Ive come, the steps that I make will only make my future brighter.  None of that shit works.  The shit that does work (but doesnt stick) is thinking about the elimination of regret.  The fact that if I go through this, I can look back years from now and say, "thank god I got through that;  at least i tried;  i furfilled my dream, etc"

I went to the tanning salon after working out and speaking to the guy there cheered me up big time.  He asked me where I was moving to and I told him I was going back to school.  This guy is 27 and he has no wife, no kids, so he is bound by nothing.  He told me he was "envious" about me going.  "Ive been thinking about going back."  He said he does real estate, but now that the market is fucked, hes exploring options and that he "wanted to go back to school."  I told him I was going to feel weird about being 27 going ot school.  He said "the average age for graduate school is over 30."  I dont think he knew I was going for a bachelors, but this school is a graduate school too.  He wished me luck and seemed genuinely excited for me.

That alone made me feel better.  When I heard him say "envious," it really had an effect on me.  I dont know this guy, hes not a chum, but since I am a repeat customer we speak now and again.  Hes got nothing to win over by me, so Id say he was being honest.  And when he told me he was the same age as me, thinking about doing the same thing I am about to do, I emphasized with him.

Needless to say, I am all fucked up in th head when it comes to things like this.  People would kill to be in my position, yet it scares me.  I know its ok to be scared  (hah, the other thing that guy said was "well fear is a form of excitement), but I dont know if anyone feels anxiety and has a tendency to have panic attacks.  That I think makes me feel isolated cuz I dont know if anyone could know how I feel.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2007)

where are you going?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

University of Florida

I know, its crazy.  I am going to SCHOOL, not prison.  There is no reason for this anxiety.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2007)

what are you going to study at UF?

Why UF?  Don't you live in southern florida?  why not UM or FIU?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ephedrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Adverse effects*
> 
> Adverse drug reactions (ADRs) are more common with systemic administration (e.g. injection or oral administration) compared to topical administration (e.g. nasal instillations). ADRs associated with ephedrine therapy include:[4]
> Cardiovascular: tachycardia, cardiac arrhythmias, Angina pectoris, vasoconstriction with hypertension
> ...



The ephedra is certainly not helping the issue.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

P-funk said:


> what are you going to study at UF?
> 
> Why UF?  Don't you live in southern florida?  why not UM or FIU?



My major is Acting Fine Arts.  I am doing Kinesiology classes too.  After this semester I might just transfer.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Ephedrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> The ephedra is certainly not helping the issue.



No.  But this has always been there.  When I get closing to move in day, the ephedra is going to be put aside.  Along with drinking.

I was talking with James about the feelings I get everyday after drinking.  I asked him if he ever felt anxiety some days after a night of drinks.  He said he did sometimes.  I asked him if he ever worried excessively on those days about the small things in life, he said sometimes.  I told him that happens everyday after I drink.  I feel it more often on 'hangover' days than ephedra days.

Thats why I always seem like a bitch when people ask me what time do I have to wake up tomorrow if I want to pass up a night of drinking.  "A man needs his 7 hours."  I dont know why, but I obviously dont have the chemistry in my head to "reset" completely after a night of drinks.  And it doesnt have to be a drunk night either.  4-5 drinks can trigger it.

Then again, you guys dont give me shit for not going out the way Ryan and Dean always did, so thats a thing of the past and frankly, my anxiety level has been reduced.

Its weird.  Today I had 2 ephedras (the 1st one is what helped fuel the anxiety) and I felt anxious/nervous.  It comes on suddenly then quickly passes.  Ive had so many of these that I know to quickly react to them and calm down with breathing, focusing on other shit, etc.  On the days after I drink, the 'attacks' arent as sudden nor severe, but the anxious feeling remains and doesnt go away for much longer than ephedra days.  Its like balancing throwing up versus feeling nausiated.

BUT!

Like I said, this happens anyway, whether I am on ephedra or not.  In fact, the level of anxiety i feel on ephedra is equal to the level of anxiety I feel naturally.  Plus, when I am on ephedra, if I have some anxiety, I can quickly think its CUZ of the ephedra and not my fucked up head..and that realization calms me down.  In any case, as the time gets closer, both will be stopped.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2007)

The ephedra is making it worse whether you think so or not, and it seems you are well aware of drinking making your anxiety worse. 

I'm no stranger to anxiety myself. I worry about everything and not only that, but it's anxiety that keeps me from pursuing a career in entertainment. When I was young anxiety would have me worked up to tears before I had to do something that I was nervous about, most of the time I'd act like a fucking lunatic just to get out of doing it. Remember the "Earth Angel" solo that Mat Lardizzone sang at the Martin County Fair in 8th grade chorus? Well, it was mine before I yelled at Ryan Burke in class and got myself kicked out. I was so scared to do that solo that I purposely got myself kicked out of chorus to avoid doing it. Before that I had an anxiety attack at an honors chorus concert and I didn't get on stage, I hyperventilated and then I cried the whole car ride home.

Now you know why I won't get up and sing Karaoke or even show up at the Jensen Beach Bowling alley when we had that night planned. I got so worked up about getting up there to do stupid ass karaoke and I got even more worked up about the pressure you guys would have put on me to get up on stage that I just smoked myself stupid and turned my ringer off. 

Anxiety sucks man I know, but I know that _you're_ not going to let it get in your way. I'm envious of you too man, I'll never get another chance to "go away to college", not many of us do. I would love to drop everything and go pursue an education and you're doing it you lucky bastard. Go kick the shit out of this thing and come back with a degree.


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

Anxiety is a total bitch.  Anxiety + Ephedra + hangover = Evil.

Don't worry about Uni, it will be a great time for you, and the age thing will work big time in your favour with the ladies.  Good luck man.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 12, 2007)

I get panic attacks sometimes. It's usually only in a social setting where I feel like I'm going to be the center of attention, or close enough to it. I tend to feel the fear, and the feeling of the room closing in on me and can almost see and hear everyone starring and laughing at me, even if they mean to laugh with me, it makes no difference. I can honestly say that I like people, but can't stand people either, and some days are far worse than others. I think a lot of this is related to the Tourettes syndrome and the hypersensitivity to criticism.

Anyways, we believe in you m,you're going to be fine and you'll do great!!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

goob, oh, I hardly ever mix them ALL up.

tallcall, thanks man.  Hearing you say that someone(s) believes in me makes me feel valuable.

Truth be told, this anxiety stems from not believing in myself.  My parents never challenged me and I never got pushed into something that as a kid youd hate, but as you grow up, you respect.  For instance, my parents never said shit to me about taking my SATs.  Not trying to pass the buck WHATSOEVER.  There were just some things that I was never made aware of that I should make important nor did I ever get reconogition for talents that I showed.






ReproMan said:


> The ephedra is making it worse whether you think so or not, and it seems you are well aware of drinking making your anxiety worse.
> 
> I'm no stranger to anxiety myself. I worry about everything and not only that, but it's anxiety that keeps me from pursuing a career in entertainment. When I was young anxiety would have me worked up to tears before I had to do something that I was nervous about, most of the time I'd act like a fucking lunatic just to get out of doing it. Remember the "Earth Angel" solo that Mat Lardizzone sang at the Martin County Fair in 8th grade chorus? Well, it was mine before I yelled at Ryan Burke in class and got myself kicked out. I was so scared to do that solo that I purposely got myself kicked out of chorus to avoid doing it. Before that I had an anxiety attack at an honors chorus concert and I didn't get on stage, I hyperventilated and then I cried the whole car ride home.
> 
> ...



Holy shit.  I never knew.  Well, that night we were going to do kareoke, I figured you got high, but not with a purpose.  I also figured you had some sort of anxiety, but nothing like you just described.  Like I said, I never knew, muchless, wouldve guessed.

I was going to respond to P, if he asked, why I was going for acting yet I have a passion for fitness.  I was going to say that regardless of my anxiety, myself and REPRO can get infront of a group of people and perform without hesitation.  I still think you wouldnt panic!  Of course, consider the source, you sing out loud in front of a lot of people a lot of time.  I like to think I can sing a few songs, but no where near the caliber of you nor the quantity of songs.  I can sing only certain songs...when my schnoz isnt congested, which is rare.  So I remain silent.

I still get nervous when I do any sort of performance.  In fact, in my first Acting I performance at IRCC, I threw up before I left the house.  As I did the skit (and you gotta rememebr this feeling), my anxiety disappeared and when it was all said and done, I couldve gotten up and did it again.  Hah, I used to get these same feelings of when Id go to the mall as a teenager to get a girls phone number.

Whenever my family can tell that I am feeling unsure or full of doubt about this, they remind me of my audition.  I went up there, by myself, stayed in a hotel room alone (for some reason, this always freaks me out), and got up at the crack of dawn to go do 2 monlogues in front of a panel of judges Ive never met, in a building Ive never been in.  My family was like "i could never do that."  Theyre right.  Some people have textbook phobias of stage fright.  I prepared for that audition all alone too and it got me in..thats why I couldnt pass UF up.  Someone(s) saw something.  I want to feel that again.  It blows my mind that you had those feelings cuz I wouldve put my life on the line by saying you can do that same shit and more.

Anyway, I think my anxiety today stems from the fact that I am going up there tomorrow morning to sign a lease and kiss a store managers ass for a job.  I am going to fight my anxiety some more too when I go to apply at Gainesville Health & Fitness.  For some reason, that shit seems hard for me to do.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> goob, oh, I hardly ever mix them ALL up.
> 
> tallcall, thanks man.  Hearing you say that someone(s) believes in me makes me feel valuable.
> 
> Truth be told, this anxiety stems from not believing in myself.  My parents never challenged me and I never got pushed into something that as a kid youd hate, but as you grow up, you respect.  For instance, my parents never said shit to me about taking my SATs.  Not trying to pass the buck WHATSOEVER.  There were just some things that I was never made aware of that I should make important nor did I ever get reconogition for talents that I showed.



Even though I never met you guys in person, I still think of you and Repro as friends, and friends deserve some words of encouragement sometimes (maybe even some inspiration  ).

Anyways, I know you're going to go over there to UF and do great! Just remember man, Repro and I believe in you, and I hope you will too.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

*What a mess*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/hip abduction
Planks w/arm extended (out of breath?)
Scarecrows 
Arm circles


Incline BB Press
The bar...looking for a new grip
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
265lbs for 3 sets, 4,4,3
245lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps (90 sec RI; failure)

DB Row Supported on Self
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 10, 8, 5 reps (failures; 60 sec RI)

Alternating DB Hammer Curl
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; 2nd set had a RP at 8th rep)

Hise Shrugs
315lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT..
Eliptical
5 min warm up
4 sets of lvl 10 for 30 sec @ 200+ strides, w/lvl 8 min 1 rests
4 sets of lvl 10 for 20 sec @ 200+ strides, w/lvl 8 1 min rests
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Kind of a good day.  Only cuz I got a good workout.  Inclines were too heavy for 90 sec RIs?  That means strength is really down.

I did DB Rows first this time with a 5lb increase.  I upped the rests to compensate and good thing I did.

The alternating was a different story.  I kept the intensity the same, but increased the reps and decreased the sets.  Even though the rests were...the same(?), I was really winded.  I shouldnt have quit at 8 on the 2nd set!!! However, 3rd was indeed, fucked. 

Curls.  Yeah, the rests are up and you know why?  Ill tell you why..  Its been frowned upon to add volume to arms cuz regular compounds should provide enough intensity.  My arms have grown...but slower than they did when there was direct arm workouts.  That being said, I am going to throw in an extra set here and there (50lb DBs killed me, but I really did just forget).  Iam not going to do any...umm  Powerlifting Arm Specials, but as far as size is concerned, my arms need a little more involvement.

Hises were up.  I dont know what was with me today, but I wanted to ramp up the intensity...Oh wait, I know why I wanted to...cuz I said I would last workout day!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah..weight is just over 209lbs.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2007)

Solid workout, Akira!

Maybe you should ass one (or two) supersets of EZ Bar Curls and  Standing EZ Bar Triceps Extensions to your workout.  That'll bust the shit out of your upper arms.

It'll only add about a minute or so (plus your RI) for a single set.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

I like to just superset lying triceps extensions and 21's using the EZ bars, it doesn't take much time.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

Time isnt what the issue is..its growth.  Right now though for the cut, supersetting isnt a bad idea though.  Cant really grow during a cut...but I guess a pump never hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Stability Ball Rollouts
Sets of 5 full Crunches w/5 lil crunches within each full crunch

DB Marching Lunge
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 steps
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 steps
60lb DBs for 4 sets, 12 steps (90 sec RI; total steps)

Bulgarian Squats
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Calf Press on Leg Press
2 plates one ach side for 2 sets, 8 reps
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Treadmill for 18:10, 1 mile

Static Stretched


Holy shit...burn central today.  Two exercises that scream for cardio and lactic acid.  The lunges burned less than the bulgarians, but jesus, those bulgairans always catch up with me.  Dbs were used for lunges, a weighted bar for the bulgarians.

Calfs were higher intensity.

I was too fucked for any sort of HIIT.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Stability Ball Rollouts
> ...



I will never do HIIT on a leg day! My poor legs can't handle that kind of advanced torture.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Maybe you should *ass* one (or two) supersets of EZ Bar Curls and  Standing EZ Bar Triceps Extensions to your workout.  That'll bust the shit out of your upper arms.



  Is this a new technique of yours?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this a new technique of yours?



...ass...bust the shit out of your upper arms...

Guys, correct me if I'm wrong, but don't asses always "bust" shit?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, that's a new one on me.  Must be a generation gap thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

AKIRA, any update on your recent late-night altercation?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> AKIRA, any update on your recent late-night altercation?



Yeah, is that why you're going to Gainesville? To get away from the man? 














Kidding


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> AKIRA, any update on your recent late-night altercation?



I got to go to court on monday for a "doc-it" (thats how she pronounced it).  My arraignment is tomorrow and neither me nor my attorney needs to show, but we have to go to this "doc-it.  Judge will ask if we're ready to pursure and supposedly no, we are not.  The SA hasnt given my attorney the evidence that is running against me.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

I think I missed the whole story somewhere..


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is the thread.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I got to go to court on monday for a "doc-it" (thats how she pronounced it).  My arraignment is tomorrow and neither me nor my attorney needs to show, but we have to go to this "doc-it.  Judge will ask if we're ready to pursure and supposedly no, we are not.  The SA hasnt given my attorney the evidence that is running against me.



Sounds like the charges are dropped to me.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunch
Cable Woodchops (from up to down, then down to up)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
65lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Wide & Neutral grip Pullups
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

"Hammer Strength High Row" Alternating
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; 2nd set had a RP at 10th rep)

HIIT
Treadmill
5 min warm up
3 sets of lvl 8.5 for 20 sec w/1 min lvl 3.5s inbetween
2 sets of lvl 9.0 for 20 sec w/1 min lvl 3.5s inbetween
5 min cool down

Static Stretched (still REALLY fucking sore from the lunges/bulgarians)


OHs were kinda light right?  Well on the 4th set, I was fatiguing.  It was breathing though.  I repeatedly have trouble getting good breaths on OHs.

Pullups were more like chinups.  I went up farther than usual..kinda naturally.  I didnt mean to, it just happened.   Anyway, Wides came after Neutral.  I normally do Wides first.

The machine had a better intensity than last time.  I did them alternating, meaning one is pulled down..then *as *that side goes up, the other is pulled down simultaneously.  Makes a difference vs. one down, then up, then the next side.

Close grips went up.  I prolly coulda pushed through the 10th rep, but my fucking mind was all over the place.

Belive it or not, the HIIT was what relaxed me.  It was still a little on the slow side, but 9.0 was fine.  But I supposed a 200lb person sprinting away on a treadmill causes lots of shakes cuz the fucking emergency magnet came undone and stopped the treadmill at the very last seconds of the last sprint.   

Today will be the last day of the ephedra (oh and I weighed 212lbs today out of nowhere?  ).  I am getting closer to move day..and my mother and brother are helping me move on a day that is a few days before school starts.  Ya know whats causing the anxiety?  Fear of being bored!  What the fuck am I going to do those couple of days before school?!  There are some things I can do, but they arent time consuming!  Like unpack?  2 hours tops.  Cook?  Ugh, I know I KNOW!  What the fuck is the big deal right?  This is what troubles mental cases like me.  The key is to keep busy when stress strikes, but with boredom on the horizon  

I keep saying to myself:  This is school.  This is school.  Not jail.  Relax.  No big deal.  This will be better.  Youll see.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Take your bike for a ride around campus. Check out where all of your classes are and all that bullshit. Do you have a gym up there yet? Go get signed up. You'll end up meeting people in the process. By the first week you'll already be getting invited to parties and shit.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Today will be the last day of the ephedra (oh and I weighed 212lbs today out of nowhere?  ). I am getting closer to move day..and my mother and brother are helping me move on a day that is a few days before school starts. Ya know whats causing the anxiety? Fear of being bored! What the fuck am I going to do those couple of days before school?! There are some things I can do, but they arent time consuming! Like unpack? 2 hours tops. Cook? Ugh, I know I KNOW! What the fuck is the big deal right? This is what troubles mental cases like me. The key is to keep busy when stress strikes, but with boredom on the horizon
> 
> I keep saying to myself: This is school. This is school. Not jail. Relax. No big deal. This will be better. Youll see.


 
um....duh....cruise the sorority dorms...get to know what's around you? 
c'mon, rookie!   For those of old folk..who are never gonna know what is't like to have hot, young college girls...getting drunk and...experimenting...we are gonna have to live vicariously thru you! Don't let us down! You can DO IT!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 17, 2007)

You're going to watch a good fucking movie.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 17, 2007)

You have to film them (the parties and several of the people attending these parties) and upload the video on youtube for us. This is your mission should you choose to accept.


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Whats going on sis?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're going to watch a good fucking movie.



 

Best Post Ever


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

I feel your pain.

When I did Bulgarian's and DB sumo squats, the DOMS was so bad I could'nt do any sort of running for up to 3 days later.

Tip:  Try a really strong black coffee after your workout - for some reason negates some of the DOMS you would get.   Don't ask my why?  Just works.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're going to watch a good fucking movie.



We all like to watch good fucking movies!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So what's going on here? You found a place to workout at yet?? How's Gainesville so far?? Classes start? Fucked any hoochies yet? What's the score?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So what's going on here? You found a place to workout at yet?? How's Gainesville so far?? Classes start? Fucked any hoochies yet? What's the score?



You better send us some pictures too!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn, he must be having a blast.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, UF is one of the largest party schools in the state, and probably country, so I bet he's having a good time!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, UF is one of the largest party schools in the state, and probably country, so I bet he's having a good time!



Well in the meantime I'm sure he wouldn't mind us whoring up his journal.  


I'll bet he's at a killer party right now:


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

Suppose he's having another one of his "special" moments on the "throne?"


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Suppose he's having another one of his "special" moments on the "throne?"



ROFL, he just called me actually! He's at a Hooters about to watch UFC 74.

Noice.


----------



## goob (Aug 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ROFL, he just called me actually! He's at a Hooters about to watch UFC 74.
> 
> Noice.


 
Fuck.  There's a lot worse ways to pass the time.....


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Suppose he's having another one of his "special" moments on the "throne?"



That's me actually...


----------



## goob (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha.  You're smiling, but your eyes read pain.  Like your pushing a baby out of your brown star....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Fuck.  There's a lot worse ways to pass the time.....



Im still alive!  I am actually getting ready to go check out this gym they have at the school.  Its supposedly FREE for students!  Gotta check that shit out.

I had my first day of school on Friday.  Anatomy seems like a snap, but my acting classes seem awkward.  I know its cuz I am not used to the whole "get up and participate" anymore.  However, this teacher...jesus.  He had us give massages ont he first day of class.  Sorry, but after walking around in the sun, heavy a heavy ass bag of books on my back, on a bike, Id like to sit down.  Great idea, but uncomfortable.  I had this ugly girl give me a massage...and it wasnt a REAL massage, but a "relaxing" massage.  Eh.  The girl was ugly and I was self conscious about my sweat.  I then had to massage her.  And SHE was sweaty.  God dammit.  Thanks Dr. "Ralphie."  I can tell he and I will have differences.  The shittiest part is that he teaches TWO of my classes.

The other class I have is Script Analysis.  I hate this text so far.  The teacher will end up being a favorite.  

Only thing left is the lab.

No hot girls in the acting classes   But there are plenty at The Swamp and Hooters.  Of course, last night all I cared about was being pleasantly surprised from the fights.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Im still alive!  I am actually getting ready to go check out this gym they have at the school.  Its supposedly FREE for students!  Gotta check that shit out.
> 
> I had my first day of school on Friday.  Anatomy seems like a snap, but my acting classes seem awkward.  I know its cuz I am not used to the whole "get up and participate" anymore.  However, this teacher...jesus.  He had us give massages ont he first day of class.  Sorry, but after walking around in the sun, heavy a heavy ass bag of books on my back, on a bike, Id like to sit down.  Great idea, but uncomfortable.  I had this ugly girl give me a massage...and it wasnt a REAL massage, but a "relaxing" massage.  Eh.  The girl was ugly and I was self conscious about my sweat.  I then had to massage her.  And SHE was sweaty.  God dammit.  Thanks Dr. "Ralphie."  I can tell he and I will have differences.  The shittiest part is that he teaches TWO of my classes.
> 
> ...





I remember having a few good times at "The Swamp." Is that the place with nickel beers?

Sounds pretty fucking awesome so far dude. And yea, you had every right to be pleasantly surprised with the fights, they were awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I got back from looking at the school gym a lil while ago and I must say that I cant wait to get in there!  Fucking place was HUGE.  DBs only went up to 130s though, but fuck it, theres more than 1 squat cage!!!!  FINALLY.

3 squat cages from what I saw.
Maybe 6 flat barbell benches.
Inclines AND declines.
A straight bar for pullups (i had specialized grips at the other gym)
T-bar row!!!
Dip station.
And pussy!

I am gonna try to figure out when to go tomorrow..


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well I got back from looking at the school gym a lil while ago and I must say that I cant wait to get in there!  Fucking place was HUGE.  DBs only went up to 130s though, but fuck it, theres more than 1 squat cage!!!!  FINALLY.
> 
> 3 squat cages from what I saw.
> Maybe 6 flat barbell benches.
> ...



Oh fuck yeah, sounds like a dream!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well I got back from looking at the school gym a lil while ago and I must say that I cant wait to get in there!  Fucking place was HUGE.  DBs only went up to 130s though, but fuck it, theres more than 1 squat cage!!!!  FINALLY.
> 
> 3 squat cages from what I saw.
> Maybe 6 flat barbell benches.
> ...



Sounds like it has everything you want.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

was wondering if you got moved n all that already. a bit of reading answered that. i got amazing grades but grew up in one of those family situations where no one even mentions college. you're doing it now though n a lot of people here believe you will do great.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> was wondering if you got moved n all that already. a bit of reading answered that. i got amazing grades but grew up in one of those family situations where no one even mentions college. you're doing it now though n a lot of people here believe you will do great.



Thanks Little Wing, thanks everyone.  I am still adjusting I suppose.  I try to party when I can, but I really dont like going at it alone.  I can do it, but I am trying to find my medium ground.  I have met people here and there, but no one that Id like to make a habit of seeing again and again.  I guess feeling lonely was gonna happen at some point eventually, but hopefully it will be gone sooner rather than later.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2007)

Lower Quads..

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
60 sec Planks
Pendelums
Single Legged Squats

DB Marching Lunges
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 steps 
60lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 steps (45 sec RI)

DB Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press on same machine
2 plates on each side for 10 reps
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Static Holds
100lbs for 3 sets of 30 sec

Static Stretched


WOW!  THey even have a Glute-Ham Raise machine here!  I finally get to try it!

I took it kinda easy...well it sure didnt feel like it. Lunges were what felt easy, despite the rests.

Bulgarians are what killed me.  God dammit, even with the time I had off with moving and such, these fuckers are always hard!  With 30lb DBs, no less!

Leg Press was just thrown in to maximize some quad volume.

Calves were average.

Good first day.  I didnt really talk to anyone at all, but on some days I needs spots, well see how nice everyone is.

And I was the biggest one there.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 27, 2007)

Well with your personality, I'm sure you'll be able to make some good, high quality friends. You know, to get drunk with and videotape you so you'll have those memories stored away for years.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I trust those guys.  I dont want to get videotaped being sick with people that just appear to be nice cuz I make them laugh at a bar.  Quality is hard to come by...and with good reason.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well, I trust those guys.  I dont want to get videotaped being sick with people that just appear to be nice cuz I make them laugh at a bar.  Quality is hard to come by...and with good reason.



Quality is like common sense, it's not so common. But the reward is pretty high.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2007)

Agreed.  Something else happened today that irked me.

Apparently, the girl I left at home was planning on coming up to see me today/tongiht (Monday) and stay until Wed.  Well, she called me the night before to tell me about some incidents back home, but I was out with the only person I know here so I said Ill call her back.  Because of this selfish decision, she said she wasnt going to come and hung up on me.  She acted like a child...and shes 35!.

In any case, I woke up, went to school and thought she just needed to think it over, calm the fuck down, and still go through with what was planned.  Well, no calls all day.  Thinking it was cuz I was in school, I called her when school was over.  3 times.  It just really messed with me.  Really messed with me.  

I am alone 98% of the time.  If my friend Tony invites me over for a drink I am gonna go!  With school and work starting tomorrow, partying time will get limited..along with time with visiting girlfriends or trips back home.

I am so fucking enraged and its completely bottled.  I am a god damn mental case when it comes to this shit (you guys read my previous entries), the last thing I need right now is someone deliberatly hurting me when I am trying to stay on the right path.

I was so excited today too.  God damn her.  I could push her.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

Remember man, most of us here care about you!

It just sounds like you need a hug !  (not the right emoticon, I know, but it is the next best one)


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 28, 2007)

Your new gym sounds good. Are you going to work there as a PT?


I don't know what your college is like, but don't they have all sorts of clubs/associations for students that you could join? That's the easiest way to make a lot of new friends.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah there are.  See the thing is, I dont feel comfortable tying myself to something when I have obligations elsewhere.  After tongiht (i start my new job here, same work though, security.  to keep the benefits), when I get a work schedule, I will know when I have time for this and that.

I cant dedicate myself to something if work & school gets in the way of a group's/club's full potential.  I guess I feel a bit of isolation..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2007)

yo!
Sounds like you are getting your stride there...even thogh its been a long time since I went to an actual university...how about looking for activities posted to join?
Go meet more people...find those parties that make girls gone wild look...tame. 
You....are at a MAJOR university. Make the full use of it! Oh..and don't forget...ugly girls...will usually have good looking..girl friends...network son...network!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2007)

well look at it this way you are lonely cuz you had to leave great friends behind. you're lucky to have friends like that. and bottled up turmoil can help fuel a workout and the workout in turn can help calm you down and build your confidence. sometimes it's hard to see the good side of anything shitty but maintaining a positive attitude about things is the key to coping with them sometimes. look for the silver lining. corny yea but it does help.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> well look at it this way you are lonely cuz you had to leave great friends behind. you're lucky to have friends like that. and bottled up turmoil *can help fuel a workout* and the workout in turn can help calm you down and build your confidence. sometimes it's hard to see the good side of anything shitty but maintaining a positive attitude about things is the key to coping with them sometimes. look for the silver lining. corny yea but it does help.



Ive always tried that.  Today I did.  But it never seems to work spiritually.  I do find that working out...with high intensity, helps you forget about your problems.  Not cuz of energy being used elsewhere, but cuz if you dont focus on the heavy ass weights, you could die.

It really is good advice.  I keep telling myself of where I am and that there truly is nothing to fear.  "Stay positive."

Burner, I was actually going to go out today for lunch, but I keep forgetting I got to go to work at 7-7:30pm.   I hate shifts like this!  The whole day I am thinking about what I have to do later, never focusing at the task at hand.  I think thats a dissorder of some sort...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
DragonFlags on a decline bench (god fucking dammit, why dont the benches flatten!?)
Oblique Planks on hands
Oblique Planks on forearms
Scarecrows
Arm Circles

Incline BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; almost failed the last set?)

DB Row supported on self
50lb DBs for 6 reps
60lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)
1 plate for 1 set, 5 reps (failed; 30 sec RI after last set)

Preacher EZ Bar curl
25lbs on each side for 6 reps
50lbs on each side for 5 reps
35lbs on each side for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT

Eliptical..
5 min warm up
6 sets of...I dont know, this machine sucked
5 min cool down

Total:  18 min

Treadmill
2 min warm up
8 sets of 7.6-8.5 20 sec sprints w/3.7 1 minutes walks inbetween
3 min cooldown

Total 13:20 (threw 20 extra seconds in there to complete a mile)

Static Stretched


These barbells are shorter than what I am used to, so I had that "New Gym Syndrome" going on, thinking the shit was heavier than it truely is...the plates too!  I am not TOO surprised 225lbs ended being tough.   I was out of energy on 4th set..no burns or such.

Rows were tiring as usual.  Hah, everyone else was using straps and benches.  Here I am using my knee and skin.   I am not being arrogant, I used to be like that too...and will again when I start to want to lift heavier.

Dips were always supposed to switch back and forth with the alternating DB presses, but only today did I remember.  Well, I was spent.  I wasnt too surprised (again) that 8 reps were all I could handle.  Then I decided to drop some weight and try another set, but my body said fuck it.  I shouldve made my mind push my body some more, but I didnt care enough.

Curls...hah!  I just wanted to do an old favorite.  I used to ROCK at this shit.  I dont know how much their bar is, but I put 2 25s on each side and it was CAKE.   However, I couldnt do sets of them, so I had to drop down. 

I will never do this particuliar eliptical again.  However, LW said I would feel better after working out.  Weight training kinda did it....but cardio is what gave me some "feel good feelings."  However, it was all flushed when I remembered I had to go to work later. 

Oh well, I should be grateful.  Most kids around here dont have a job.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah there are.  See the thing is, I dont feel comfortable tying myself to something when I have obligations elsewhere.  After tongiht (i start my new job here, same work though, security.  to keep the benefits), when I get a work schedule, I will know when I have time for this and that.
> 
> I cant dedicate myself to something if work & school gets in the way of a group's/club's full potential.  I guess I feel a bit of isolation..


You will make new friends though.  WHERE you make them is going to determine what kind of person you make friends with.  The various student groups that are in line with your interests are gonna be a lot better than meeting new drinking buddies.  You do need local punani though ... that long distance stuff ain't gonna cut it.

The school gym is prolly killer I bet ...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Lots of nice pussy there.  But everyone looks like teenagers.  They also look like they are into doing their own thing.  Hmm, maybe they are alone too.


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Lots of nice pussy there. But everyone looks like teenagers. They also look like they are into doing their own thing. Hmm, maybe they are alone too.


 
Good workout.  Dragon flags _before _the main workout is madness in my book...

Damn man, you may be finding it tough to start with, but I'm damn envious, I could well do with the back at school, new people and things vibe.  Before long you will be loving it.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

You seem to be a nice guy, if those people around there are worth anything, they will gravitate towards you anyways.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Ive got class at 6:20am tomorrow and my friend BTT (black tooth tony, the only person I know here from where I used to live) invited me out with he and his wife (shes 27).  I keep thinking about waking up tomorrow and such, but I dont have to get wasted and I need to lighten up.  

Well see how regrettful I am tomorrow.   If I never apply myself, Ill keep getting what Ive been getting.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges w/isometric hip extensions
Floor Bridges (on hands)
DB WoodChops
10lb Single Legged RDLs

RDLs
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 4 reps
315lbs for 5 sets, 5, 5, 4, 4, 3 (90 sec RI; staggered grip)

Good Mornings
105lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Tried Glute-Hams...didnt know how to work it.  

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 8 reps
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)
1 plate on each side for 8 reps (no rest)

Static Stretched


I did the deads on a deadlift platform.  I saw it was vacant throughout my stretches AND my warm up, but of course, by the time I walked up, some kid starting putting weight on.  I asked him if I could deadlift with him and he said he was doing curls.   I just looked at him.  "Ill..Ill go curl over here."  IN THE SQUAT CAGE.  Jesus, Ill discuss this later.

Anyway, the deads were tough.  My reps are low cuz of my FUCKING GRIP.  X 10!!!!!!  It was so packed in there, I didnt want to go get my straps and come back and see the fucker being used for forearm curls.  (yes, I saw that on a bench today)

Good Mornings had to be done at the same station.  I was far away from the mirror, so I _hope _my form was good.

Someone...no, Ill look it up.  This glute ham machine..I couldnt figure out how to set up.  I thought I had it right, but no way.

Calves were HARD!  This machine knows how to attack that soleus!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2007)

Current Mood...   +  = 

When I first came to this gym, I saw people doing planks and various stabilization workouts and I was kinda impressed.  

However...

This was Bad Form Central Station.  Holy mother of fucking christ, does ANYONE know how to use decent form?!  Jesus, I hope to GOD that my GMs looked good.  Ive got a herniated disk doing GMs and I am not in pain, so Id say I am good to go.

I saw...

Quarter Squats with knees bowing out
Quater Squats with 405lbs...going down only INCHES!!!!
Romanian Deadlifts with rounded backs
Convential deadlifts that wanted to be rows that looked like shrugs
Curls Curls Curls
Pullups with body momentum
Pullups that werent full ROM
185lb seated military press that went down to the very top of a guys head, then back up
Power Cleans with too much weight
The infamous rotating shrugs
Situps, Crunches, Side Crunches, Decline Crunches...all toomuch volume, all rounding their spine


I never...EVER...would tell someone how to use better form, but this was just nuts.  These are STUDENTS.  Have they any knowledge?!  Ive seen bad forms before, its true.  However, this was the palce these bad performers show up to practice how to make their form worse.  It seriously was so painful to see the bowed out squats and the rounded deads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> This was Bad Form Central Station.  Holy mother of fucking christ, does ANYONE know how to use decent form?!  Jesus, I hope to GOD that my GMs looked good.  Ive got a herniated disk doing GMs and I am not in pain, so Id say I am good to go.
> 
> I saw...
> 
> ...



The more I read posts like this, the more I think the problem is universal.  Out of that list, I think I've seen them all except the power cleans, and that's because no one does power cleans.

You can't save the world, so don't try.  Just use good form yourself and maybe some it will rub off on other people. 

Never try to teach a pig to sing.  It's a waste of your time and it annoys the pig.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, and before I forget, good going on the RDLs.  That's some serious weight for that exercise.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Current Mood...   +  =
> 
> When I first came to this gym, I saw people doing planks and various stabilization workouts and I was kinda impressed.
> 
> ...



You should offer to train some of these people privately (make extra cash and help rid the world of these little buggers one by one)!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, I can feel your pain about the idiots at the gym... we have this couple... religiously doing the same gawd damn routine every single freaking time... shoulders & chest....

Ok,, so they alternate.. the girl does the cable crossovers at freaking 90 degree angle... and the guy.. wholly jesus christ.. he does the lateral raises... starts bent over at least 90 degrees,, then swings it up to beyond parallel...

And they probably wonder why they don't grow... haha


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2007)

To tell you the truth, seeing people with bad form has no effect on me whatsoever, so the eternal question is, why would/should I care?  I cant answer it.  

I guess its like someone driving a car with improper turn signals.  Its so easy to remedy, yet it still annoys the shit out of others.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> To tell you the truth, seeing people with bad form has no effect on me whatsoever, so the eternal question is, why would/should I care?  I cant answer it.
> 
> I guess its like someone driving a car with improper turn signals.  Its so easy to remedy, yet it still annoys the shit out of others.



if the gym has a bulletin board you could post something about proper form with links to sites like this. Exercise Database and Exercise Videos . if you speak up and say something some people are going to be grateful but a lot of douche bags will get offended. tough call.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/hip abduction
Oblique Crunches on ball
Crunches on floor, legs on ball
Scarecrows

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
155lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)
165lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI; failed on very last rep)

35lb Weighted Pullups 
Wide Grip for 2 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)
Chin Ups (supinated, close grip) for 2 sets, 5, 3 reps (60 sec RI; there were more reps, but I cant remember.  I used RPs)

Hammer Strength Alternating High Row
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 6, 6, 3 (45 sec RI)

DB Static Holds
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 30s, 23s, 20s, 14s (30 sec RI)

HIIT
Eliptical (a better one!)
5 min warm up
5 sets of lvl 8 for 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down
Total: 17 min

Static Stretched


Not much to say.  Everything was good, solid and expected.  

Pretty good numbers considering that I threw up in the middle of the night.   I guess Friday's Flat Iron didnt do well with me.  Or drinking OJ when I got home from drinking...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2007)

Wanna hear about a small world?

I ran into AmanDUH at Fridays.   AmanDUH was a girl I fucked years ago that said she was going to go to UF.  Well, shes still here and I cant believe I bumped into her.  I drank with her and her friend Misty, follwed them to the ale house, had some drinks with them there, then followed them to "natasha's house" to play beer pong.  Pretty fun night.  Got both the girls numbers.

I always liked AmanDUH.  She lost some weight and believe it or not I was a lil disappointed.  Repro, picture a body like Danielle's but 2-3 sizes smaller.  She had a great ass that stuck out like Danielles too, just smaller.  Welp, thats gone!  Anyway, she stopped seeing me cuz she thought all I ever wanted to do was fuck.  Its true, but I did want to keep seeing her.  I mean, I did like her!  It wasnt the sex, she was just one of those girls that I had an instant attraction to and I always wanted to spend time with her.  Its tough to describe.

In any case, our schedules only matched late at night...sooooo what is there to do late at night?  However, she was a big burn out.  Always fucking high and I never liked that.  Her friend Misty said she was still like that.

Either way, it was nice to run into her, but Id rather spend time with some new folk.  I am not pretending to be picky here, I will see them again (Misty was ugly), but living in a new college town and fucking some pussy from the past?  Eh...

I would like to fuck her again though.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Wanna hear about a small world?
> 
> I ran into AmanDUH at Fridays. AmanDUH was a girl I fucked years ago that said she was going to go to UF. Well, shes still here and I cant believe I bumped into her. I drank with her and her friend Misty, follwed them to the ale house, had some drinks with them there, then followed them to "natasha's house" to play beer pong. Pretty fun night. Got both the girls numbers.
> 
> ...


 
so, whats the problem? Fuck her and keep looking for new ones to bang, at least you will be getting some in the meantime, nothing wrong with that.

I used to have an ex that would still have sex with me from time to time, even though she knew quite well I was screwing other girls at the same time.  You know, it was nice when i had nothing to do to give her a call and have some beer and have some sex.

Of course it gets boring after a while, but then again, after a nice long dry spell, it was nice to have her come over.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2007)

Considering the fact that we were discussing why we stopped seeing each other back then last night, I doubt shed just jump back in the sack considering the allegations.  I think shes seeing someone too..she did say she was "dating" someone, but some people consider that formally "going out" and some think of it as...dating.

Ill keep everyone updated like the gentleman you know me to be.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with Stew. Keep her around for booty calls.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah man, you may as well use her for a little while (for old times sake  )


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 3, 2007)

At least they _try_ in your gym. There are 3 people in my gym that deadlift at all, myself included. In fact, about 75% doesn't train their legs.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 3, 2007)

My trainer told me once that you can never work your chest between 5 pm and 9 pm Monday through Friday, but you can come in anytime to do a leg workout because not one person there will do any leg exercises! 

I just think it's sad, I've added a lot of speed by incorporating the leg workouts and HIIT cardio (I know I'm much better for it).

Hey, if they don't want to listen to reason, you can't force them (that old horse and water line comes to my mind here).


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> At least they _try_ in your gym. There are 3 people in my gym that deadlift at all, myself included. In fact, about 75% doesn't train their legs.



I am going to say, however, that its better to not do deadlifts at all than to do them with terrible form.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges w/shoulders & back on ball & feet on BOSU
Same thing but w/hip extention (pretty tough)
Crunches in same position
Single Legged Squats

DB Marching Lunges
35lb DBs for 2 steps, 6 steps each (out of breath???)
65lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 steps each (~90 sec RI; failed at 10th step on 4th set)

ATG Squats
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
2 plates on each side for 8 reps
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT
Eliptical
5 min warm up
7 sets of lvl 8-9 20 sec springs, w/1 minute lvl 6 in between
5 min cool down

Total Time 19 min
HR 180-190

Static Stretched


Who knew what the fuck was going on today.  I was so out of breath!  However, I did fight through it during the lunges and I ended up failing cuz of lack of strength.  Core strength fatigued too.

Because of my performance and NEVER seeing a person doing a correct squat, I decided to show off a bit.  (with 185lbs?   )  Whats funny is when I started, a kid next to me was going down pretty far.  Not that far though, but good enough..about quad parallel.  His heels were coming off the ground though.  Oh!  Back to me!  I was fucking wasted.  I had to take a few RPs here and there.  Doing lunges before these was a definite change.  I was so screwed, I decided to go straight to calves when I was done.

HIIT always wakes me up.  Its weird, the 1st 2 sets make me wanna quit, but I end up getting more energy the more I press on.  For example, I _was _aiming for 6 sets.   I wish I could do HIIT on the treadmill but Ive got shin splints again!  I think its cuz of my work.  I am on my feet ALL day at this job, plus Ive got to upstairs once an hour.  Not much I know, but on my first day (what I suppose fucked my shins up), I was going down the stairs in haste, slamming my feet on every step  or should I say every 2 steps since I was skipping a step)


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

Good heartrate for HIIT.  You obviously went for it.  Good job.
I hear you on the treadmill call, I could'nt, and don't want to imagine trying it on a elliptical!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2007)

Its my shins...if anything Id love to do it outside.  Shit, everyone jogs around here.  I feel sorta left out.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

for what it's worth...... I don't jog.......

Nice workout A


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

All that in 19 minutes?

Akira, akira, akira... I can see yo body movin'; It's a Shakira cover.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2007)

The HIIT was just 19 minutes.  I feel so odd doing it on the eliptical.  Ill bet a few people thought during my first set "hah!  that asshole tried to show off and he couldnt even last a minute.  what the fuck does he think he is, some sort of..heyyy, hes doing it again?"


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 5, 2007)

I always think the same thing, especially because people are watching me, but in the large scheme of things... who cares?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Reverse Crunches (which was used to warm up to..)
Dragon Flags on decline bench 
Pendelums
Push ups on Stability Ball
Scarecrows

Alternating Incline DB Press
35lb DBs for 8 reps
55lb DBs for 6 reps
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1st set had 90 sec RI for no reason, the rest had 60 sec RI)

DB Row Supported on Self
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plate + 25lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
Same thing for 6 reps, RPed, fired out 3 more (60 sec RI; failed)

Hammer DB curls
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Doing dragon flags on a decline bench SUCKS.  Its no easy task.  There are no nearby flat benches.

I changed up my workout just cuz I dont want to be concerned with numbers.  Its hard for me to bench and not think about numbers really and on a cut (that has been shitty since I moved here), I cant be bothered with foolish pride.

Rows stayed the same.

Went down on the dips cuz last week's was a joke.

Curls burned, but felt good.

I skipped HIIT and grip strength cuz, well, my grip strength was shitty when I was walking back & forth from the DB racks.  And.  At my new store, I have got to walk all day.  My feet ache at the end of the day, but I can only imagine the calories I burn walking for mmm about 5 hours straight.  10 min going up and down stairs, and 2 hours standing.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey man, sorry to hear that, but you're still putting my stuff to shame. So how's the cut coming, how much weight have you lost so far?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2007)

I havent been able to find a good scale.  I no longer have one at home, havent seen one at the gym, and the Publix one was out of order.

Ive been going out drinking every other night, so thats not good.  Its funny though, cuz my food intake is great!  However, on a drunk night, Ill order from 5 star pizza.

Last night was just another notch on the ol' what the fuck am I doing belt.  This isnt my local area, so going to a bar where 'clicks' go isnt going to work.  I notice people get nice AFTER they get drunk (opposite from my home town), but thats just a shitty observation.

I didnt come here to party dammit.  I came for school.  I really am trying to find my position here and I keep thinking, its college, nigger!  Get out there and get some pussy.  Bah.  Its all I was thinking about.  No good.  

Back to the books and working out.  I will be drunk on sat though.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

You'll be fine Akira... you just have to get in your groove there.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks.  I guess I am being impatient.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah man, I understand, I get very impatient when I'm starting something new too. You just need to realize that rushing things really isn't necessary and that most of the time, things will simply fall into place on their own. Just stop thinking about things and they'll probably happen on their own anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2007)

*Breathless Day*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/hip extensions
Planks w/contralateral hip extenstions
Damn...I cant believe I forgot what these are called.  
Single legged RDLs, 15lbs

RDLs
The bar for x reps
135lbs for 8 reps
205lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 5 reps (all DOH)
315lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Sumo-Style Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok I was really out of breath today.  Not to mention, I worked out on a grumbling stomach.  I wasnt starving, but...well, ya know.  For that, I can tell I am losing some strength now.

I used straps cuz last week my grip was a problem, not to mention it was a problem yesterday with pushes (*?*)  I do these deads on a deadlift platform.  I dont like this fucking thing cuz the racks are low.  I do a rack deadlift before every set.  

I upped the weight on the Sumos and jesus did they burn.

I remember liking the calf machine so much, so I did it again!

I didnt do anything else cuz of the way I felt from not having any food.  Not sure how I deadlift again...  I might go to DBs..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as school goes, for those of you who dont know, I am in some acting classes.  Id say I am not too shabby.  When I READ my monologue (it wasnt memorized...and that really does make it harder), I got an applause!  The teacher stopped it and said "no no, we dont applause here."  No one else got an applause.  I also got approached by a girl named Carrie? Karen?  Anyway, she said she really liked it.  She wasnt hot so you hornballs...dont ask.

Today though, I wanted to read these parts out loud.  Two girls read them (why didnt I speak up!!!??) and they were horrible!  Repro is going to know what I am talkign about here, but why do these people who CANT act, take up this major?  They over-acted and insinuated one too many pronunciation.  They totally were not natural and anyone that heard them would be perfectly aware that they were "trying to hard to make it realistic."

For those of you, Repro and I can do this shit easy as pie.  He and I can act like we are Russian soldiers, freezing our asses off while performing in 90 degree weather.

This kinda made me wonder about if I wanted to use one of the pick up lines from the Pick Up Artist.    Hear me out!  The show is popular right now, so one person really coudlnt pull off one of those lines alone, but two people could.  Two guys, acting like their discussion is really being debated, not coming to any conclusion, being loud and noticable, could well in fact, turn over to the nearest hot girl and ask.. "excuse me, we cant come to a fucking agreement here, so could you help us?  do you floss before or after you brush?"  

I cant see anyone in my acting class being able to do it.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> "excuse me, we cant come to a fucking agreement here, so could you help us?  do you floss before or after you brush?"



Priceless


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2007)

It IS from the show.  Point is, the show is on air, so its on everyones mind.  The line I stated is what theyve used over  & over again.  I could see that line working, but not right now.  If you said that, all by yourself, someone would say  YOU WATCH VH1!!!  However, in a couple years, those lines might work.  In the mean time, it would take a performance of 2 arguments.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
"Around the World" medicine ball twists on stability ball
Scarecrows

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
65lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Pullups
35lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (wide)
Same weight for 2 sets, 6 reps (close, supinated; 60 sec RI)

Alternating Hammer Strength High Row
1 plate + 25lbs on each sdie for 2 sets, 10 reps
Same shit for 7 reps, RPed, then fired out last 3 (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 8, 6, 3+1 assisted (45 sec RI)

Static BB Holds
275lbs for 3 sets, 19s, 21s, 16s

Static DB Holds
115lb DBs for 2 sets, 19s, 23s

HIIT

Eliptical
5min warm up
6 sets of lvl 8, 20 sec sprints w/1 min moderates inbetween
2.5 min cooldown

Static Stretched


OHs were solid.  I stayed at 155lbs today like I shouldve last week. 

Pull ups were better!  Hah, out of no where huh?

The high rows caught up to me big time.  Remember, when I do this, as 1 arm works the concentric, the other does the eccentric.  Not like an alternating DB curl where a DB is curled both up & down before going to the other arm.

I threw in static holds again cuz of the strap usage..this also made me wonder something that Ill address later about wrist curls.

HIIT is going to have to go to 25sec.  I dont want to go any fast on this machine as I already look odd.  But thats not my main distraction, its my mp3 player.  Last time I hauled extra ass, the fucker distached and disassembled on its landing.

I ran out of time today as I am now.

HIIT


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice fucking pullups Akira.

Hows the pussy hunt coming along?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

Its lousy.  I never have time to venture it out seems!  There is so much shit I have to READ and memorize.  Reading sucks for the whole idea cant be done with mulittasking.  It cant be done!  So you basically have to stop everything, sit down and read.  I am trying to cram Hamlet, Romeo & Juliet, Tape, Bang Bang Youre Dead all in one day (today).  Hamlet is almost halfway.  Romeo will wait and the other 2 will be done in under an our Id say.  No, make it two.

I do get to hang out with one of the good looking firls tomorrow and practice a scene.  Thats a plus.

I figured today I will have to get ahead of the game of some sort.  That way I can either get out to places or get another job.  And that of course will be training again.

Yes the pullups were better today.  Somehow they seemed just more possible...  I do remember being HUNGRY last time I tried this and today, I did have a banana 1.5 hours before working out.  Correlation? 

Oh yeah...anyone know about bananas?  How come the fucker was yellow when I snapped it off its group, but less than 4 hours later, it started to brown?  There was no opening to the edible part, yet it still (damn what is the word..) got more 'sugary.'


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its lousy.  I never have time to venture it out seems!  There is so much shit I have to READ and memorize.  Reading sucks for the whole idea cant be done with mulittasking.  It cant be done!  So you basically have to stop everything, sit down and read.  I am trying to cram Hamlet, Romeo & Juliet, Tape, Bang Bang Youre Dead all in one day (today).  Hamlet is almost halfway.  Romeo will wait and the other 2 will be done in under an our Id say.  No, make it two.
> 
> I do get to hang out with one of the good looking firls tomorrow and practice a scene.  Thats a plus.
> 
> ...



Ripe ... 

You're doing great adjusting and you're an intelligent man AKIRA so you'll cope.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice fucking pullups Akira.
> 
> Hows the *pussy *hunt *coming *along?



No pun intended?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ripe ...
> 
> You're doing great adjusting and you're an intelligent man AKIRA so you'll cope.



Ripe!  So when a banana turns brown its gotten TOO ripe?

Thank you for your reassurance.  I do feel kinda lossed in the dating world...as out of place that may be.  It seems my old tricks at home wont work here, but I have focus on other things.  Thanks again for your kindness.

Ill let you know when I get laid, I promise.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its lousy.  I never have time to venture it out seems!  There is so much shit I have to READ and memorize.  Reading sucks for the whole idea cant be done with mulittasking.  It cant be done!  So you basically have to stop everything, sit down and read.  I am trying to cram Hamlet, Romeo & Juliet, Tape, Bang Bang Youre Dead all in one day (today).  Hamlet is almost halfway.  Romeo will wait and the other 2 will be done in under an our Id say.  No, make it two.
> 
> I do get to hang out with one of the good looking firls tomorrow and practice a scene.  Thats a plus.
> 
> ...



That's what you're there for though, you have to remember that. 

I was pleased to find you studying when I called you tonight. That's some good shit.

Either way, the ass will find its way to you, it's college, be patient. You keep doing the right shit like you are, and karma will put a fat slab of pussy sandwich right in your face. I know this.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's what you're there for though, you have to remember that.
> 
> I was pleased to find you studying when I called you tonight. That's some good shit.
> 
> Either way, the ass will find its way to you, it's college, be patient. You keep doing the right shit like you are, and karma will put a fat slab of pussy sandwich right in your face. I know this.



Yeah, remember, some girls like smart guys. If they are like the gay guys I know, then this will hold true - sorry, I don't have much experience with any of this. Either way, just be yourself and do what you need to do to get through school, if someone's interested, they'll gravitate toward you.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> but why do these people who CANT act, take up this major? They over-acted and insinuated one too many pronunciation. They totally were not natural and anyone that heard them would be perfectly aware that they were "trying to hard to make it realistic."


that just means that they will end up on day time soaps...


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> that just means that they will end up on day time soaps...


It hurts just thinking about those soaps.

BTW, a banana can still be eaten when it's brownish. As long as it doesn't look like a turd or a turd-banana crossbreed you're aight.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

*Unilateral Day!*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges
Same thing but for isometric holds
Crunches with legs on ball
Single Legged Squats

DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 steps
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 steps
Same thing for 7 reps, RPed, got up to 9, failed (2 min RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates for each leg, for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Calf Press
1 plate on each side for each calf for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT?  It was a fucking joke, see description.

Static Stretched


Today was great for weight lifting, bad for cardio.

Lunges went up and I added some time to the rests.  Lunges, bulgarians, shoulder presses, even arm curls, these all really tax my cardiovascular system.  I am not sure why, but its only select exercises.  I ended up failing on the lunges, but not without good cause.  The last gruesome reps were the most satisfying.  No compensations.

I tried this gym's unilateral leg press.  I think its my favorite.  Different fatigue was felt here.  No burns, just a lack of strength.  I felt one of the quad heads getting really stimulated on this.  Its the most medial muscle.

I decided to do calves one at a time too, but the standing calf raise was taken up by a hottie.  These were kinda easy.

Cardio today was over 20 min.  I wanted to do the eliptical, but the good ones were taken up so I opted for a row machine.  It ended up being the same machine type of my old gym's, which I now hate.  I really cannot concentrate on SHIT cuz of the HUGE burning sensation I got on the top of my ankle where my shin meets it.  I think it may be the inferior of the peroneal? (sp?)  Anyway, this shit hurt so bad, I couldnt focus, so at 10:40 I went to a treadmill.  Here, my peroneals were just shot.  I couldnt dorsiflex or plantarflex correctly enough to land my foot nicely.  I tried HIIT here for 12 minutes.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's what you're there for though, you have to remember that.
> 
> I was pleased to find you studying when I called you tonight. That's some good shit.
> 
> Either way, the ass will find its way to you, it's college, be patient. You keep doing the right shit like you are, and karma will put a fat slab of pussy sandwich right in your face. I know this.



Thanks!  It really means a lot to hear that from someone that has known me for so long.

Since I am a visual learner, I went and bought the Hamlet story to read along with.,....ah shit, its the Hamlet movie that actually filmed the entire script.  Its NOT the one with Mel Gibson.  Its the most recent one that came out.  Anyway, I read the book along with the lines of the movie.  Its the only way Ill understand.  I could always read the book over and over, or read the book along with cliff notes, but in my time line, I dont have enough.  I hate shakespear's dialogue.  Out of date, with a side order of Yoda.  I got to Act III with 50 pages to go.

Then I memorized my 1 minute monologue that I have to do of "Josh" in Bang Bang Youre Dead.  That didnt take too long, but now I have to come up with some sort of "blocking."

Oh, and I also went ahead and read the story TAPE that I am in an ensemble with a kid (whom was the most annoying in the beginning) and a good looking....I dont know.  I dont think shes a molotto, but shes something dark.  I am meeting them in under 2 hours to go over it.

Lets not forget the anatomy and its lab.  Jesus.  Lab's info is (right now) all the bones in the body.  Lot of petty details.  The lecture itself is packed with info, but it is a stereotype college class.  I actually like it.

I might have time to have fun today, but I do have to get up after 6am tomorrow, so how much fun will it be?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Planks w/hip abductions
Pendelums
Floor Crunches
Push ups on Stability ball

Alternating Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failed on right's 5th rep, RPed, only got 1 and a half more)

DB Row supported on SELF
95lb DBs for 3 sets 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Preacher Curl
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; 3rd set got up to 4+ reps, then had forced reps)

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was TOUGH.  Those alternating presses are no joke.  Ugh, if I only had 30 more seconds to rest, but NO!  

Rows always seem to scare me, but they end up being so much easier than the presses.  Cardio comes into play with this one, especially since Ive got the other arm on my knee vs. a bench or rack (i never liked putting my arm on a bench)

Flat presses I thought would be a failure, but I kept up momentum.  Ever do that?  Think to yourself:  "ive done this before, dont let yourself down, this is nothing, your true goal lies ahead...and its heavier"

Curls..ahh, well when I got to the 3rd set, my arms couldnt get passed the 4th rep.  One met the 4th, one went passed, I dont know, but I ended up just making them do the eccentric portions, while my non-working arm would assist the working arm's concentrics.  The fatigue I felt brought up memories of a "arm day."

Hises were exhillerating as always.


----------



## goob (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice DB pressing and Hise's A.  School sound like it's getting better .


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks.  Yeah it is.  I did my best performance today in class.  Earnign respect.  Now I just want to get laid.  Visit The Pick-UP Artist today in Open Chat to learn more.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Now I just want to get laid.



You and me both, man! I remember hitting failure on my arms and having to assist one with the other, just basically doing negatives. Your incline DB presses were awesome by the way  .


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2007)

Current weight is 209lbs.  Cutting hasnt been good since I got here.  Cardio is rare too.  I have a hard time finding time to do it!  However, my diet is what sucks.  Today is good so far.  I think the good days are fighting with the bad days and the result is just a maintenance.

Cutting isnt supposed to take this long.  I guess the BIGGEST problem is finding when to eat when I am at school or work.

Doesnt sound like a big problem, cuz I would say the same thing you guys say:  "prepare your food for the rest of the week and bring it."  Well, one, I dont have a fridge at school, two, since I ride a motorcycle to school, my bag is extremely heavy as it is.  On days I go to the gym is when its heaviest.  Remember, this is college life, so no lockers.

Hah, I just noticed something.  I am making excuses.  I need solutions.

I can bring tuna to school..  Protein mix too, but Ive already been doing that.  I hate nuts, so thats out.  Last time I tried bringing a banana to school, the fucker got brown in less than 4 hours.

Anyway, i am bored at work and I wanted to vent.  I think tomorrow I will do a dumbell version of Romanians.  I dont know where to start..I guess ill have to look at previous number's, but I need a switch.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the same problem with the diet at work. I have appointments coming and going like mad right now since the gym has just opened in the past few weeks. I skip meals because of lack of time. I do get 2 hours a day to workout, but by that time I have a damned headache because lack of nutrition. So all in all I feel your pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Planks w/forearms on ball
Single Legged RDLs (15lb DBs, right leg had trouble)

Romanian DB Deadlift
40lb DBs for 8 reps (getting form good)
60lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 6 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; easy)

Standing Good Mornings
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

GLUTE-HAME RAISE
BW for 3 sets, 6, 8, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 8 reps
1 plate + 10lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)


Active Stretched Calves
HIIT..

Treadmill
5 min warm up
7 sets of 20 sec sprints, w/50 sec walks inbetween
5 min cool down

HR=190

Static Stretched


Welp, I had a blast using DBs...it was really easy, unfortunetly, my grip was failing really badly.  I am surprised I didnt drop them at all.     Good grip workouts inside the sets though, huh?  Ill need straps.

GMs were just as glorious.  But....

....BUT what I finally figured out was hwo to use this ham-raise!  Everyone uses this for sit ups.   YEAH.  Well, this is an awkward movement, but it hits the spot!

Calves were calves.

I stretched before and after HIIT, but on my first sprint, I felt pain in my calves.  Might have been cuz of the workout?  I dont know, but I think I am going to be fucked for a week or so now.  I am going to TRY to get a eliptical machine tomorrow, but the good ones (4) are always taken up.  Yeah, I wore my running shoes too.

Good day nonetheless.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

Good work Akira.  HIIT obviously effective if you were in the HR 190 range.  I think only me you and TC do HIIT after a weights workout.  But you are the bastard crazy enough to do it on a leg day.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have the same problem with the diet at work. I have appointments coming and going like mad right now since the gym has just opened in the past few weeks. I skip meals because of lack of time. I do get 2 hours a day to workout, but by that time I have a damned headache because lack of nutrition. So all in all I feel your pain.



Not being able to eat will render results of any training goal.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work Akira.  HIIT obviously effective if you were in the HR 190 range.  I think only me you and TC do HIIT after a weights workout.  *But you are the bastard crazy enough to do it on a leg day.*



That maybe why my calves ache though.

All in all though, my volume is low on leg days since they are mostly compound workouts.  I do that cuz I know Ill be doing them 2x a workout week.  When the volume is cut, basically in half, your legs dont become as 'jelly-like' and still hold some function.  Not to mention, the walking/jogging/sprinting actually alleivates some DOMS.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work Akira.  HIIT obviously effective if you were in the HR 190 range.  I think only me you and TC do HIIT after a weights workout.  But you are the bastard crazy enough to do it on a leg day.



Yeah man, you know you're in good company. We already have a king for us crazy people (DOMS), I think we need a vice-king or something - I nominate Akira!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Akira, what's going on?

Has anyone heard from Repro in a while, I think it's been about a week since I've seen anything from him sob: )


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

Good to see you staying focused and balanced while everything around is you is so fluid AKIRA.  I'm hoping the pace you're setting now will help carry you through mid-terms when you feel like your head is about to explode.  

What about student org's ... you see any you like to mess with yet?  I did a self defense thing for NOW and got much love from that.  Student Gov is good too.  You've got soooo much there for you to do now it's like option overload.  There's prolly some kind of MMA club or group too.  May not help with the pussy dept but you will meet some healthy minded mofo's there.

I had the most steady supply of no-effort pussy from organizing study groups.  I set them up so I decided who got in ...  ... and smart females are able to be more casual about sex then the dumbass types _plus_ you enjoy the bonus of getting laid in the library.  Them tiny study rooms are great for more than cracking books in ... 

*Romanian DB Deadlift
40lb DBs for 8 reps (getting form good)
60lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 6 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; easy)

*^ Good stuff right there  ^  105 @ 4x6 w/90 sec RI's is freaky good.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

*I am SICK!  But...*

THIS IS SPARTA!

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Supersetted oblique planks on hands, 4 sets, 20 sec holds
Regular Oblique Planks, 60 sec each
30lb DB Woodchop
7.5lb Scarecrows

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
65lbs for 8 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Medium Grip Pullups
45lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI; not sure if I want to count last 2 reps)

Neutral Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 10, 8 (45 sec RI; failed)

Close Grip Bench Press
205lbs for 3 sets, 10, 8, 4?! (45 sec RI; failed, but was going for a failure)

Gorilla Hangs
20 sec on right, 17 sec on left
The next set was too terrible to list

Static BB Holds
225lbs for 3 sets, 20s, 17s, 17s

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of lvl 8, 25 sec sprints w/1 minute inbetween
15 min cool down 

HR 190-200   

Static Stretched...and it hurt!


Well, I felt great today despite the pollen in the air.  I thought i was getting _sick_, but it truly is allergies.  I drive a motorcycle and the wind is constantly going into my nose/mouth.  Yeah, I am fucked.

The OHs went back down to 4 sets instead of 6.  It certainly was tough when it came to breathe, but I fought through it.

The pullups seemed like snap at first.  I thought about changing grip, but I wanted to wait.  Anyway, the last 2 reps were like half reps.  The only reason why I count them is cuz they were the hardest ones, so I made the largest effort.  The negatives were slow too..

Neutrals caught up fast, but I was fatigued at this point.

Close grips...   I better make up my mind.  Do I want numbers in intensity or reps?  I need more rest in one department or less weight in the other.

I threw in some grip strength after my defeats yesterday.  Gorillas were terrible (these are 1-handed, always), but the BBs were better than I expected.  Fatigue from the pullups I imagine.

Cardio was great.  I was surprised this I am clogged in the back of my nose.  I just wanted to keep going!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

Solid workout, Akira!

Did you not have allergies before?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

Tallcall, yeah, where the fuck is he?  I am SICK and I am still working out.  In any case, you can not workout and still post.   Thanks for stopping in.

BC, yeah its coming down to a point of doing something new.  Time is such a killer though.  For instance, today is my day off from everything, yet I have so much to do.  I have to do certain things before others, e.g. bank before getting a helmet cuz the bank closes earlier.  I am also going to try to make it to the school's Florida Gym to study the bones.    That might help out TONS.

In all reality, I enjoy being at the school.  I have the least amount of anxiety there, as if I feel like, I have a LIFE.  However, I think of wanting to go home and be lazy.  Everyone feels that though. 

I did grab a "RecSports" event catalog on my way out of the gym.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Akira!
> 
> Did you not have allergies before?



I always wanted to think I never got them, but if I did, then Id have to think I was always getting a "cold."  Cant beat the facts though.  Allergies dont last as long for me, plus they are not as intense as actual colds.  

I find that a lot of people dont even want to think about possibly having allergies.  I guess cuz they think theyd have to take something extra for it?  I dont know.  I would rather admit to having allergies than admit of being someone that gets sick all the time from not washing his/her hands. 

Thanks, today was a good day though!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Planks w/forearms on ball (90 sec)
Isometric Planks w/feet on ball (30 sec)
Marching Bridge w/feet on ball

DB Marching Lunges
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 steps
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 steps (2 min RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Step Ups 
95lbs for 8 steps on left leg...
Right leg?  Well...read on..

Single Legged Calf Press
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

15 moderate min on eliptical


I took a step back (well, to the side) and raised the reps, lowered the intensity, but the rests remained the same cuz of my coldish allergies.  My cardio was bad today, so I had to take it easy.

Unilateral was a lot better.  Can go to 4 plates.

Step ups?    What the fuck was I thinking?!    Why did I do these when I was fatigued?  Well, needless to say, I choose a whobbly bench to begin with, but I said, eh fuck it.  When I went to do my right leg, my right foot just lost balance and down I went.  I made a big spectacle of myself amongst the people using idiotic form.  Jesus, did I look like the cream of the crop today.  Miraculously, I didnt get injured nor was anyone near me.  My ankle got the worst of it, but damn was this humiliating.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

way to go, tiger!

heh...like...I've never done anything....embarrassing before....

I was reading your lunges...I had a 'sick' idea...guess it would be like...farmer walks?

Grab...say 100's or more DB's...and just walk from one length of gym to the next...would that be beneficial?
Trying to think of all the muscles that would come into play:
legs
forearms (grip)
traps
anything else?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Step ups?    What the fuck was I thinking?!    Why did I do these when I was fatigued?  Well, needless to say, I choose a whobbly bench to begin with, but I said, eh fuck it.  When I went to do my right leg, my right foot just lost balance and down I went.  I made a big spectacle of myself amongst the people using idiotic form.  Jesus, did I look like the cream of the crop today.  Miraculously, I didnt get injured nor was anyone near me.  My ankle got the worst of it, but damn was this humiliating.



Hey, we all do something like that.  Simply by virtue of pushing ourselves.

Heh, I remembered this exchange on _Married with Children_:

*After Al did something stupid*
Kelly:  There he goes again, make a testicle out of himself!
Bud (laughing): No...no Kelly.  I think you mean "spectacle".
Kelly:  No, I mean testicle.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, everyones done something... we sure have had our time of humiliation...

what do you do??  Just laugh it off and go on


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, when I accidentally rammed my head into the peck deck machine twice while wiping it down, I just looked around for a second and laughed about it and  said whoopsie. I just kept laughing as I walked away.

Oh, and I love farmers walks. I do them at the end with 85 or 90 pound db's. I usually feel it all in my arms, traps, and legs. I just walk up one length of the gym (~50-60 steps) drop them and deadlift them from the ground and start back (I like repeating 3 or 4 times). If you lunge forward while doing them, it gets a lot more interesting!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for feeling my pain!  God damn, everytime I think about it, I get uneasy.  I did laugh right after I did it though.  I asked the kid that helped me up:  Did that look really bad?  He says:  Not as bad as it was loud.  See, I didnt know cuz i had my mp3 player on and it disconnected when I landed.

Day got better though. I got to take a hottie home from school AND she friend requested me on facebook!  What does this mean?

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

If all the other people have as crappy form as you say, they probably won't even notice your mishap.  Now, had you run out of the gym crying, then you'd most likely wind up being the object of some ridicule.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2007)

I am really surprised I didnt get hurt.  But it seemed that I had a SHITLOAD of bad luck at an instant.

I was fatigued from my cold/allergies.
My legs were whobbly from the previous exercises.
The bench I used was whobbly.
My balance gave out at the same time the last 3 occurred.

My right leg has always had some odd balance ever since I herniated my disk.  Sometimes it will just 'go out' and Ill almost drop.  Well, that happened too.  

All in all, I did better than I thought considering that I was blowing my nose after every exercise.  Now, I am feeling a bit better.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 22, 2007)

^ See man, at least something good happened. It's good to hear that you're feeling a bit better!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

ok...one of my 'best' dummy things I did in the gym:
...there I was...
(this was about 5 years ago)
I had just moved over from World Gym to 24 hour fitness. 
It was later in the evening...(luckily)
I just got done with a set of pull downs. I pushed myself back from the knee pad...right off the seat and landed on my back!
(I had forgotten that the seat on this pul down machine was about a foot SHORTER than the one I'd been used to working out on)
So, I'm on m y back..and the only thing I could do...was laugh at myself...and got back up, took my rest and got my next set in.

Stuff happens.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ok...one of my 'best' dummy things I did in the gym:
> ...there I was...
> (this was about 5 years ago)
> I had just moved over from World Gym to 24 hour fitness.
> ...


 
haha, that happend to me too, in peak time.  I should of been embarrassed, but I found it as funny as everyone else.

Also, have fallen off the bench (light weight at that point thankfully), and been throw of a treadmill when I tripped on it and got ejected off the end.
Was'nt laughing that much on that occasion, cuz it was pretty painful.  I also looked a complete tool.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2007)

I laughed when I fell...no one laughed with me.  Fucking bunch of blockheads, here.



goob said:


> haha, that happend to me too, in peak time.  I should of been embarrassed, but I found it as funny as everyone else.
> 
> Also, have fallen off the bench (light weight at that point thankfully), and *been throw of a treadmill when I tripped on it and got ejected off the end.*
> Was'nt laughing that much on that occasion, cuz it was pretty painful.  I also looked a complete tool.



Holy shit, I cant believe that!  That mustve been funny as hell to see though.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2007)

*Short stuff*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges w/shoulders on ball and feet on BOSU
Twisted Crunches on ball
Ball rollouts
Push ups on ball
Arm circles, both ways

Alternating Incline DB Press
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
5lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Leverage T-bar Row, Close Grip
1 plate for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
2 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)
Same weight for 10 reps, but at 4th rep, the left arm stayed extended until my right's reps were done.  When the right arm got to 10, it stayed extended until left arm's was done with its 10.

Standing Weighted EZ bar curl
80lbs for 8 reps (wider grip)
80lbs for 8 reps (short grip; both 30 sec RI)

DB Hammer Curl
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Shrugs w/static holds
120lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30-45 sec RI; this was moreso for grip)

HIIT, eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of lvl 8, 25 sec sprints, w/1 minte inbetween
5 min cool down

HR=170-180?  I was fucking burning!  

Static Stretched


I dropped the rests cuz my days in the gym need to get shorter.  Plus, I love this shit.  70s can go to 75s.

T-bar row has replaced DB Rows, cuz I havent had a very different horizontal pull in a while, so its a much needed change.  This was too easy, 3 plates+ here I come.

I was going to do weighted dips, but since I was already ditting down, I grabbed the 65s.  This was easy until my "bonus round."  Keeping your arm extended is a bitch.

Curls were basic.  When I did the last set of the hammers, I did the left side completely FIRST, then the right's.

I wanted to do some holds, but my stop watch is started to fuck up, so I blended the desire for shrugs with grip.  My shrug numbers were too low, but I dont care, I figured the holds were almost 30 sec.

Cardio was 'off' today.  My legs burned really bad and thats a new one.  I wasnt out of breath (thats why the HR was done huh) as much as I used to be, but I really didnt want to do this shit today.


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

goob said:


> .
> been throw of a treadmill when I tripped on it and got ejected off the end.
> Was'nt laughing that much on that occasion, cuz it was pretty painful.  I also looked a complete tool.



OMG,, I would have been laughing so hard....    

I know, that's not nice...... but it's funny!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2007)

*Good day!*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/extended appendages (each one)
Ipsilateral & Contralateral BirdDogs
15lb DBs for Single Legged RDLs (can go up!)

DB RDLs
50lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 6 reps
115lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Good Mornings
105lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Glute-Ham Raise (pain in quads?)
BW for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets of 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Tibialis Raise?
20lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

Cardio = Eliptical for 23 minutes  
HR =170-180

Static Stretched


I felt strong today.  Even my balance was 100%.  DB RDLs can go up!  Its either that or increase reps...so I dont know.

GMs went down slightly, but so did rests.  I increased the reps too.  This was good.  I mustve looked like I had some good 'fucking' strength, literally.

The Glute-Ham shit was a bit weird.  THOSE OF YOU THAT DO THIS A LOT, PLEASE CHIME IN...Stewart?  Anyway, as I raise my body until about half-way, my quads are pressed really hard against the cushion.  It was extremely distracting.  I I wasnt too far away from the ankle supports, believe me.  One more notch away and my knees wouldnt touch the pads.  Should I move it forward some more (making the distance between the ankle supports and quads cushions shorter)?  I did lower the ankle supports and that helped a little, but who knows. 

Calves were top notch, as always.  Behind the seated calf, is a foot raise.  The concentric portion of the movemnt is a dorsiflexion of the ankle, like youre standing on just your heels.  Anyway, I hardly did this cuz I get this pain when I do cardio...

Cardio was just that...cardio.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2007)

*Tiring..*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Crunches
Oblique Planks
Floor Planks w/extended leg
DB Woodchop (30lbs)
Scarecrows

Standing OH DB Press  
35lb DBs for 8 reps
50lb DBs for 8 reps
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
55lb DBs for 8 reps
45lb DBs for 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; last set failed at 3.5, fired out 2 more, then did 2 negative only reps)

3 Supinated Chin ups...too tiring

Alternating Hammer Strength Pulldown
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
45lbs on each side of...?lb curl bar for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Eliptical
5 min warm up
8 sets of moderate sprints, w/1 min inbetween
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Ughhhhh I was so tired to day!  I dont normally go to the gym this late, but I know how people dont work out on Fridays for some reason, plus my mid-workout shift was taken out for STUDYING!

Anyway, I wanted to do Barbells, but they were all taken.  I fucked up.  I wanted to do 4 sets of 8-10 reps, but instead I grabbed the heavy ones first.  By the time I realized I needed to do something else (cuz of the shorter RIs), I was fatigued.  Good workout though.

Pullups were AWESOME.  Shit...My brachiradialis were screaming.

I tried to do close grip pullups, but FUCK THAT.  So I opted for the machine.  This is where I really started to get tired.

Skullcrushers may be my favorite exercise for tris.  I like close grip benches, but I needed a switch up.

Cardio was supposed to be HIIT, but I kept the intensity low and the RPMs just a little slower than usual.  HR was about 170.  19 minutes total.  Here i was feeling hungry.


----------



## goob (Sep 29, 2007)

Good work.  5 sets of OH Presses, that got to hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2007)

It was accidental..sort of.  The first 50s were supposed to be a warm up, thus I fucked up.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2007)

I got laid last night.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I got laid last night.



NICE!

New chick? Or the one you dated before? Either way, good shit.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, Akira!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I got laid last night.



Here's hoping that she's a screamer.  They're the best.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I got laid last night.


 
Nice work.

Ok, being the upstanding gentleman you are....

Looks:
Skill:

Out of 10........


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Here's hoping that she's a screamer.  They're the best.



SHE WAS A SCREAMER!!!!!  AND IT SUCKED.  "OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYY GOOOOOD"  

I was laughing so hard in the pillow.  I laughed so hard, my hard on took a break.



goob said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Ok, being the *upstanding gentleman* you are....
> 
> ...



  

Well, we were drunk as fuck.  The only thing I had to drink at my apartment was goldschlagger.  In any case, because of her screaming, I couldnt finish.

No tits...and average looks Id say.

She is the nicest person and the first person that actually genuinely took an interest in me.  I mean, she came over last night with a white fake rose, a UF hat, and two bottles of waters.  I like little things like that.  She didnt have to do that, but she did.  It made me feel warm and cuddly....then I was pissed cuz she didnt bring Miller.

Oh..and I think she sucked dick like a champ.  I was so fucking gone though..

By the way, UF lost.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> SHE WAS A SCREAMER!!!!!  AND IT SUCKED.  "OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYY GOOOOOD"
> 
> I was laughing so hard in the pillow.  I laughed so hard, my hard on took a break.
> 
> ...



Man I can't believe that Auburn beat UF again!

At least UCF won it's game, now I think we're 2 wins and 1 loss (that's a nice improvement over years past).

Now that UF and FSU are having problems, is USF the best team in Florida?


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm thinking that you don't like screamers..??   

At least you got laid, which was good -


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

you are in Miami, right?
I've been kicking around the idea of taking a road trip to see if I'd like it there...how miserable is the humidity in the summer? That's my biggest concern...Im not huge on humidity...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Planks w/feet on the ball
Isometric Planks w/arms on the ball
Single Legged-Squats

Bulgarian Squats
25lb DBs for 6 reps
40lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 20, 19, 15 steps (90 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates for each leg, for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

HIIT..
Eliptical

5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 minute inbetween
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Bulgarians are still a killer.

Lunges had 2 failures.  The 2nd set was a textbook failure, but the 3rd set had a RP at the 10th step, then I did 5 more steps.

Unilaterals were really hard.  Deliberatly.  I am on a laptop right now and it sucks so Ill add to this later.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good man, hows things at school and work going?

I absolutely love the Gators, Tebow is one of the best in my opinion (not his fault they they lost the Auburn game) - but I have to root for my Knights!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you are in Miami, right?
> I've been kicking around the idea of taking a road trip to see if I'd like it there...how miserable is the humidity in the summer? That's my biggest concern...Im not huge on humidity...



Right now I live almost 6 hours north of miami.

I havent been to miami since I was 19, so I dont know if the concept of miami is accurate (pussy beyond belief).
I am sure there are better looking girls, but I wonder if they would give a shit about you unless youre a millionaire, if you know what I mean.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm thinking that you don't like screamers..??
> 
> At least you got laid, which was good -



Actually, come to think of it, no, I dont think Ive ever nor will ever like screamers.  Its just not sexual.  I mean, why SCREAM?  I find it a bit tacky.

However, her screams werent even what guys who like screamers would like...  They were deep moans...but screams.

ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

No shes not retarded.


Tallcall, Tebow just wasnt getting any fellow players to catch the ball, I suppose.  Everyone here said "they played like shit."  I dont know much about football, but I didnt see anything impressive there.  However, I left at halftime, and thats when they started to come back.  

School could be better...So much studying.  I got a B on my Anatomy exam, so thats very good.  I studied for it, but after taking the test and seeing how this teacher tests, I will have to study even more.  He uses trick questions...Bastard.

Work is good.  I got into a fight with a black woman that was trying to steal $940 worth of womens' dresses.  Shes what we call a "booster."  This is a booster's business.  They come in, grab a load of shit, walk out then sell it at a profit.

I keep getting asked by fellow students to train them, but with my time limits, I need to get paid..and they dont want to pay shit.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 1, 2007)

That's cool man, it's good to hear that you're doing well!

Well it seems that at least some of the people there aren't dumb, they are asking a guy like you for training (can't fault them there, you seem to be doing very good with your training).


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Ipsilateral & Contralateral Birddogs
Crunches w/legs on ball
L Pullups
Push ups on Stability ball

Alternating Incline DB Press
45lb DBs for 5 reps
55lb DBs for 5 reps
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T-bar Row
1 plate for 5 reps
3 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
25lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse Pre-weighted EZ bar curls
30lbs for 8 reps 
50lbs for 8 reps 
60lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI;  )

Concentration Curls
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Without the flat benches to do dragonflags on, I am running out of core workouts (even though it could be labeled as dynamic).  Ipsilateral birdogs are of the hardest Ive come to try.  In any case, thats that.

Ya know, I thought about just jumping to 80s, but I just wasnt feeling it..at first.  By the time I got to rows, I was pumped and ready to be there!  Speaking of T-bat rows, I could feel my back's muscles being stabilizers during this.  I was feeling awkward at first, then I thought, hey dickface, youre supposed to feel this!

Dips were easy.  Just a metabolic compound workout.

I missed reverses, so thats why they are here...concentrations were average.

Hises are gonna have to go up.  I find that if I actually pause after a rep is completed, meaning the weight rests on my shoulders for a sec or two, I can focus a lot better on ROM with this movement.  ROM with Hise's HAS to be perfect since there is so little of it.  Not to mention, safety issues...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2007)

About health and Dieting...

I dont know how much I weigh, but I dont think I have progressed and this is taking terribly long.  So I will have to cut calories (it WAS 2600-3K on workout days and < 2500 on rest days).  I have ran out of my ephedra and Ill tell you about that in a sec.    I went and bought some stuff at Vitamin World.  I got a 5lb jug of Twin Labs Whey Protein, which isnt bad at all!  Vast improvement over the fucking 2 jugs of "Precision Protein," Vitamin World own protein.   I swear this fucker had ZERO taste.  Its 100 calories a pop, but only 18g of protein per scoop.  Naturally, I just overdosed..but I dont care for overdosing a bland protein mix.

I also bought some Arginine and some Cartinine (sp?).  Ive been reading about Cart. and I thought Id give it a try.  $43.99 a bottle.  Kinda expensive..

About being out of ephedra...IT SUCKS.  I got an average amount of sleep on Sunday night, got up at 6am, drank 1.5 redbulls (bigger can), and went to school for my 7:25am class.  The lecture was about joints and I really wanted to listen!!!  BUT I fell asleep maybe 8 times!!!!!!!  Jesus christ! :YELL:

So I went to Starbucks and got an espresso.  Seemed to work..  Went to the gym an hour and a half later..but then I was done.  I was supposed to meet a girl at The Brew to go over a class lesson. 

I got there early and since I was so tired, I decided to get some espressos ASAP.  I drank a double (dopio), began to read, didnt feel any effects, so got another double....fell asleep.

Yes, thats right.  A place, that houses and brews Starbucks coffee, had a degenerate in the back table, whom had devoured 5 espressos + 1 larger can of Redbull, fall asleep in front of everyone.  Sitting upright at a regular wooden table.

When the girl got there, I woke up in a panic, but then I was right as rain.  However, when I got home, I fell asleep again.  

Ephedra > Huge amounts of Caffeine


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

That's crazy that you kept falling asleep after that much coffee..! Wow! 

For me, it seems if I have just enough, coffee, caffiene, thermo's, it's good, but if I OD on them, I have a tendancy to fall asleep also...

You think you need a detox from the stimulants?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> About health and Dieting...
> 
> espresso.



Mmmmmmm.... My preworkout drink.  


That's one messed up story brother!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> You think you need a detox from the stimulants?






I usually take at least a month off after I finish a bottle of anything.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2007)

First thing I thought of was a withdrawl symptom of some sort.  Its not so surprising at all to me.  I found it funny to fall asleep at a coffee shop.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> First thing I thought of was a withdrawl symptom of some sort. Its not so surprising at all to me. I found it funny to fall asleep at a coffee shop.


 
Overtraining?  That is wierd, maybe it was Bigdyl that brewed the coffee with some extra rophynol.....

I don't think anyone should fall asleep after two espressos, unless chronically fatigued.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Planks w/extended appendages (each one)
> ...



I am doing hams again today, but Id really like some feedback on the problems I had last time.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Right now I live almost 6 hours north of miami.
> 
> I havent been to miami since I was 19, so I dont know if the concept of miami is accurate (pussy beyond belief).
> I am sure there are better looking girls, but I wonder if they would give a shit about you unless youre a millionaire, if you know what I mean.


well, I bought lottery tickets....


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges w/arms abducted
DB Woodchops
30lb DBs Single Legged RDLs

DB RDLs
50lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 5 reps
120lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Sumo-Style Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Leg Curls 
100lbs for 2 sets, 12, 6 (30 sec RI; failed)

Single Legged Calf Raise
50lbs for 8 reps
40lbs for 8 reps
30lbs for 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Holds with a real FAT bar
185lbs? for 4 sets, 24s, 20s, 20s, 18s

Static Stretched


Took out some core and after a night of drinking and fucking, it looked my workout didnt need as much of a warm up as I used to believe..

RDLs went up..along with total volume.  Ive found something a bit difficult with deadlifting with DBs...and thats knee movement.  It might be just the look of my shorts, but it looks like my legs are in a shape of a " /\ "  I know they are aligned with my shoulders, but still, I might have to remedy this and narrow my stance anyway.  I can go up..slightly this time.

Sumos burned..what a shocker.

Leg Curls...ugh, Ive always disliked these, but I was fatigued at this point anyway.

I finally got a hold of the standing calf raise and so I decided to do it 1 leg at a time. 50lbs wasnt easy nor hard, but it wasnt going to make it to 3 sets, so I dropped to 40lbs..and felt the same way.

My gym has a really fat bar.  Obviously its for grip and no one uses it.  in fact, its always resting on a BETTER deadlifting station.  After I saw this station, I thought about ditching DBs...  Anyway, I dont know how much fat bars weigh.  Possibly the same?  I dont know.

No cardio today cuz of the fact that I will be walking and possibly running at work for 8 hours.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Overtraining?  That is wierd, maybe it was Bigdyl that brewed the coffee with some extra rophynol.....
> 
> I don't think anyone should fall asleep after two espressos, unless chronically fatigued.



Nah, I dont believe its overtraining.  Ive had that before and it doesnt feel like this.  Besides, my workouts are as demanding as before due to a busier schedule.

I think it really was withdrawl.  Now that that has passed, Monster energy drinks are working again.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Took out some core and after a night of drinking and fucking, it looked my workout didnt need as much of a warm up as I used to believe..


 
what...are you bragging now, college boy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I am doing hams again today, but Id really like some feedback on the problems I had last time.


 
On the glute ham raise question.  I will try to answer the best I could, but bear in mind, I am using a $200 home GHR/hyper combo machine, and I am sure you are using a gym quality glute ham machine, so the dynamics might be a bit different.

But, from my experience on my machine, I find that I need to move the ankle supports CLOSER to the pad for glute ham raises, and I move it a couple of notches back to do hypers, so try moving it closer next time.  It starts me pretty much with my knees touching the backside of the rounded pad.  As I do the movement, my knees kind of sink practically off the pad into the space below.  It's the best way I can do it without being uncomfortable.  so try it like that and see how it works for you.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Stewart.  I thought I had it adjusted too far apart.  

Have you ever felt any pain in those parts of the quads?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what...are you bragging now, college boy?



What a surprise *you *caught that...

It was the same girl as before.  I mustve been dehydrated alst night cuz I couldnt keep it up...and I didnt care.  She sucked me off very well though.  I love that kind of effort.

Bottom line, I was terrible last night.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 4, 2007)

Cheer up man, not every girl can have Akira on his A game.  

I wish my gym had a ham-glute machine! That'd be cool - it'd give me something else to do for a change up.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, we don't have one of those either. I saw in a magazine how you can do them on a lat pull down station, but it looked pretty tough and I was afraid I'd fall on my face while trying it..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, we don't have one of those either. I saw in a magazine how you can do them on a lat pull down station, but it looked pretty tough and I was afraid I'd fall on my face while trying it..



Actually I thought it was perfectly feasible...however, most lat seats arent wide enough for 2 knees.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, ours is one of those.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks Stewart.  I thought I had it adjusted too far apart.
> 
> Have you ever felt any pain in those parts of the quads?



nope, i would say if you feel pain in your quads, then you are definitely doing them wrong...hows that for words of wisdom from Capt. Obvious?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What a surprise *you *caught that...
> 
> It was the same girl as before. I mustve been dehydrated alst night cuz I couldnt keep it up...and I didnt care. She sucked me off very well though. I love that kind of effort.
> 
> Bottom line, I was terrible last night.


heh...I'm like a 17 year old trapped in a 36 year olds body.....


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2007)

*Back to Upper Vertical/Horizontal shit*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks on forearms ~ss~ on hands
Pendelums

Medium Grip Weighted Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 4 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI; last set had a RP at 4, failed at 5.5)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Close Grip Chinups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; last set had 10 reps)

Seated Alternating OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 min in between
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


I am going back to a normal routine.  My last routine basically looked like a Horizontal/Vertical program, but not totally.  Besides, it was a cluster fuck.

I did pull ups first and I fatigued from the shorter rests.  I thought about using 25lbs, but said fuck it. 

OH Presses seemed too easy at first, but I know my body...it doesnt like OH presses + short rests.  Sure enough, that last set had me worried.  I can go up, but 5lbs maybe?

I had to share space with this guy doing cable presses.  Fucker was supersetting, doing pyramids, blah blah.  I managed to get 2 good sets in with 30 sec RI, but this guy made me wait about 90 sec for the last set.  Ugh.

I decided to try some seated presses and they were easy.  Little burn, so I can go up.

Skipped Arms

Cardio was good.  I always have a tough time starting.  I feel like I want to quit in the first 8 minutes.  Regardless of knowing it will go away, I still feel like half-assing it.  Not today.  HR=190


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> nope, i would say if you feel pain in your quads, then you are definitely doing them wrong...hows that for words of wisdom from Capt. Obvious?



Live and learn.

I guess its a quick way of finding out that one needs adjustment if they feel this sort of pain on the first rep.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got caught up on the ephedra story. Just get online and get ya some more. I love the stuff. It also curves the shit out of my appetite.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just got caught up on the ephedra story. Just get online and get ya some more. I love the stuff. It also curves the shit out of my appetite.



I saw an advertisement in Muscle & Fitness magazine for my old ephedra.  However, i go hom ethis coming weekend, so I might just get some there.

This cutting shit is almost done.  Ive been cutting more calories and I started to notice shit.  For instance..

I was laying on my futon (bachelor's budget) and the light gleaming off the tv reflected off my stomach and I saw a 6-pack!  I was chest up though..and I know that if you get a girl that is a bit chunky in bed, shell always look best when she is on her back. (makes her look thinner?)  So..thats my only explanation, HOWEVER, it wasnt there before.  I mean, cmon, I was in a relaxed state and I saw a perfect chisled six pack trying to shine through the remaining fat.

Now if I can just get that while I am standing.. 

Yeah, speaking of  I am tired of seeing other peoples journals and their numbers.  Fuck all of you!  Ill catch up, believe me!  Ill be back!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I think you are overanalyzing it. From people who look outside in they probably think you have the best body of anyone they know. But we are always hardest on ourselves arent we!?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2007)

Like a couple of school girls..  heh.

I was told that I was huge the other day at Fridays..well, i wasnt told, but the guy said it to my date (in a joking, non-homosexual way).  I was also told that when I joined these Acting classes people were "afraid" of me and that they were "intimidated" by me.  Granted, they arent exactly the gladiators of UF, but I cant see this when I look at me.

However, I have an overanalytical nature.  It causes me to be argumentative as I always question shit, thus never enjoying myself.  That night I saw a sixer, I felt pleased.

Remember, I am only cutting for the sole principle of saying I can do it.  Vain as it may be, it has its place here.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Well best of luck. Cutting sucks!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2007)

*Return of the King*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Rope Oblique crunches
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps (mmmm, fuck it!)
275lbs for 4 sets, 5, 5, 4, 4 (90 sec RI; failed)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 steps (< 2min RI; 3rd set had a RP at 10 & 18)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Welp!  Some numbers went down.  I didnt really 'fail,' I gave up.  Good thing too, cuz that last rep was wobbly.  Fucking right side was lower than the left.   

I went down in Lunges cuz my legs were fucked.  This seemed easy at first.  ...but it always does.

Because of my weak lunges, I decided to stick with moderate intensity with the horizontal, unilateral leg presses.

Skipped calves & cardio cuz of time.


After school today, I was studying my Bones, muscles, joints in the study lab.  This is a great place to meet girls Id say.  I met some girl named Kelly last time.  We had instant chemistry, but I wanted to flirt more before I asked her out.  Sadly, she wasnt there this time, but Lauren was!  She was much hotter, but she was dull as shit.  Shes a bartender at a nearby club that I havent checked, so maybe I can get hooked up and maybe she will be more lively, so we can hook up!


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Get Lauren to assist you in you're workouts....

.....sex is the best cardio....


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

I do the same thing as you, AKIRA. I totally over-criticise myself. Ive lost quite a bit of weight on time off, so automatically now i am looking at myself and thinking "tiny...", wheras most people still refer to me as "hyooge".

My girlfriend insists that im still TOO big...i dunno.

We all have some sort of mild dysmorphia i think, cos i cant see the "hyoogeness" at all.

*shrugs*

Good luck cutting though, your training still looks solid


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback...Ive got some gallery pics snow by the way.  *Way Before* and After


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2007)

*Upper-Horizontal*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/ various abducting appendages (well, all of them)
Planks with contralateral exteding appendages
Pushup into Crabs?  (push up position, then you crawl your hands out horizontally)
Push ups on Stability ball

Flat Barbell Bench
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T-bar Row, Neutral Grip
1 plate for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row Supported on Self
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB Curls
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 25 sec sprints, w/1 minute moderates in between
5 min cool down

Static Stretched

  Nice to have barbells back.  Never did this volume setup with the low RIs.  Ive done it for legs, but never for bench.  I guess cuz I always wanted numbers instead of anything else.   Little fatiguing, but I can go up slightly.

T-bar rows were kinda heavy.  Woooooo, I was cautious pulling that shit up into position! 

Incline DBs were too heavy.  I was fatigued on my 2nd set, which is why I never saw 3 sets.

DB Rows were too light!  But I had to stay balanced.

Curls were too heavy also.  I wasted 3 sets and more reps.  Ah well.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2007)

*Hammie*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Marching Bridges w/feet on ball
Floor Bridges on hands
Oblique Crunches w/legs on ball (sucked)
Oblique Crunches ON ball (better)
Single Legged RDLs 20lbs then 30lbs

DB RDLs
55lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 5 reps?
130lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; strapped  )

Good Mornings
105lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Pyramid Standing Calf Raises
80lbs then 120lbs then 140lbs then 180lbs, 8 reps each (<30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
8 sets of 30 sec sprints w/1 minute in between
5 min cool down
Total time: 23min  HR: 160?  

Static Stretched


My Single legged RDLs were a lil off today, but I figured they would due to tightness.
But by the time I got to the DB RDLs, I was fine.  I stood in front of a mirror this time to make sure my knees arent bowing and such.  I did fatigue at the end, so it was a good workout.  

Good Mornings were lighter..and good thing too.  I was trying to keep my knees straight, but man its hard.  The RDLs really got me.

Glutes were what proved I was finished.  I still had some pain in my quads, not sure how to cope with this.  However, I was planning on doing 12 reps, but jesus, I was finished!

Searching for the right intensity with calves got tedious, so I just made the workout into a pyramid.  Calves bore me.  Along with abs, some arms, etc, so maybe some of the special workouts can work here, like drop sets, negatives..  

My cardio was great today.  One of the good things of having extra time!  I put the intensity lower, but increased the sprint time along with the sets.  It really didnt wind me that much.  Guess I am getting better?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2007)

*After a Long Summer's Night...*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
90 sec Planks
Planks w/abducted appendages, each were 10 sec for ALL of them
Planks on Ball
Scarecrows
L Pullups

Wide Grip Weighted Pull ups
35lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
Same thing for 2 sets, 6, 3.5 reps (45 sec RI; the 3rd set's 6 reps were flawed)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
145lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
Same thing for 3 reps (45 sec RI; failed)

Supinated Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Rope curls (100lbs)
~supersetted with~
Cable Pushdowns (120lbs)
For 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Fat Bar Static Holds
185lbs for 3 sets, 27s, 24s, 20s

Static Stretched


Today sucked.

I went home for the weekend and took that weekend off from training and dieting.  In all actuality, I didnt eat all that much.  I drank though...and this is living proof of what it does.  For instance..

Where the fuck was I during the pullups?   I was SWINGING!  I cant remember the last time I swung during pullups.  Needless to say, it fucked me all up.  Id say this week's failure was worse than last week's.

OHs were ok to fail on cuz I went up slightly.  I was really just out of breath.  The seated OHs were really easy.  Perhaps I did them alternatively last time? 

At least the chinups were done with the correct rest intervals.

I supersetted arms to add spice to arm workouts.  Not bad.

Fat bar holds are JUST starting, so lets watch and see when I can get into 30 sec, eh?


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

Fuck it man, don't sweat it, workout looks good to me.

You got to cut loose anyway, I always undereat before a drinking session too, cuz of all the extra cals you will intake from the alcohol.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think you are overanalyzing it. From people who look outside in they probably think you have the best body of anyone they know. But we are always hardest on ourselves arent we!?


I'd go as far as to say there is no way we can objectively assess our own bodies. Introspection has its regular flaws, but in bodybuilding they reach a whole new level. I also think most bodybuilders are suffering, to a certain degree, from 'bignorexia'.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2007)

Active Stretched..

Warm ups..
Ab rollouts on ball
Pendulums
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; after 2nd set, I talked for over 2 min about the proper way to squat, so the next 3 sets had fresh starts)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
110lbs for 8 reps
150lbs for 8 reps
~Started Drop Set~
200lbs for 8 reps
180lbs for 5 reps
160lbs for 4 reps
140lbs for 4 reps
120lbs for 3.5 reps 

Static Stretched


 Damn!  I want more time!  

Squats were about the same from last week.  I was tiring fast.  This kid behind me was doing 185lb above parallel squats.  He was in bad shape.  Heels coming up, knees bowing in, head looking straight up, not going to a proper depth.  Anyway, telling him what he should focus on (flexibility) took up maybe 5 min.  Even then, the 3rd-4th sets were tough.  I wanted to quit at 4 reps.  

Skipped Lunges and went to Unilateral presses.  Good burn.

Same with calves..


----------



## tallcall (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like it was a fun workout!

Did that kid take your advice?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2007)

Who knows.  I told him that next time I see him in there to give me some feedback.

With that kind of form, he should be doing BW squats before adding weight to his back, muchless 185lbs!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Who knows.  I told him that next time I see him in there to give me some feedback.
> 
> With that kind of form, he should be doing BW squats before adding weight to his back, muchless 185lbs!



It's such a thankless job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2007)

No Stretches today 

Warm ups..
Push ups on Stability ball
Oblique Crunches w/legs on ball
Scarecrows
DB Woodchops

Flat Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
235lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T-bar Row, Neutral Grip
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; failed on 3rd set at 4th rep, RPed, got 3 more)

Self Supported DB Row
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating DB Curls (pyramid)
30lbs for 6 reps
35lbs for 6 reps
40lbs for 6 reps
45lbs for 4 reps
25lbs for 6 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
5 sets of lvl 6 sprints for 30 sec w/1min in between
5 min cool down

Total time 17 min


Calories were way down today before my workout.  I was surprised with the level of motivation I had considering I had a depressing day at school.

Bench can go up!

T-bars...  I dont know.  With my back and this setup...fuck I better just keep this weight.

Inclines went down and it still burnt me out.

DB Rows were easy, but man did I get winded.

Curls were fucked around with cuz I thought my arms looked Fab-U-Lous. 

My cardio was really tiring, prolly from the Rows.  Anyway, I was done.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No Stretches today
> 
> Warm ups..
> Push ups on Stability ball
> ...



I would be spent too after that.

Are you enjoying those HIIT sessions?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2007)

*Listen to this shit..*

I know Repro will love this, if hes still here...

Today I met with my Acting teacher for an evaluation.  He was displeased about some paperwork not handed in (   I know what he said in class and that certain papers were OPTIONAL, but that isnt what bothered me)  He then asked me why I didnt make the BFAs.

For those who dont know, there are BAs and BFAs (Bachelors in Arts & Bachelors in Fine Arts).  I had to do an audition to get into the BFA division(?), but I didnt make it.  Instead I got BA.  It seems to me BFAs have more work to do anyway, so fuck it yes?

Anyway, I told him, yeah, I thought I didnt get in cuz of the pieces I used for auditioning.  He told me no, that wasnt it.  Now I am extremely interested and asked him if he remembered me.  He said yes, you threw a chair or something?  I said, yeah, well, no I tossed it.

He then proceeded to tell me that it was too real.  TOO REAL.  Imagine that.  He thought I may be an "uncontrollable actor."  "We have students here that go psycho, plus we didnt know you."  I was baffled!  I then responded with "how could this be?  I disagree with you."  He then started in about how scary I was.  THAT WAS THE PART!  THAT WAS THE CHARACTER!

He then goes into the whole thing about not knowing me at the time.  So I said "so I should hold back when I dont know the directors and go all out when I do?  Is this bizzaro world?"  He chuckled, I didnt.

So basically, I was too convincing in my audition to get into a finer part of the schools program.  Fuck that.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I know Repro will love this, if hes still here...
> 
> Today I met with my Acting teacher for an evaluation.  He was displeased about some paperwork not handed in (   I know what he said in class and that certain papers were OPTIONAL, but that isnt what bothered me)  He then asked me why I didnt make the BFAs.
> 
> ...



That sucks man! They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow that's pretty fucking stupid. 'You were too convincing'...


----------



## tallcall (Oct 22, 2007)

They were angry because you were out-acting all the other students!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2007)

It really fucked with me.  And the excuses...my god.

At least I am rocking in the Kines. classes though.  Then again Ive got an exam coming up on Friday that I am not so prepared for, so today I will have one workout then hours of reading.

Schools fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2007)

*Hammer Time*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Ipsilateral Bird dogs
Ipsilateral Planks
Planks w/supersetted appendage extensions
Single Legged DB RDLs 20s then 30s

RDLs
The bar for X reps
135lbs for 9 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; staggered grip)

Sumo-Style Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
160lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio = 20 min on Eliptical

Static Stretched


Today was a mess.  My balance, grip, even form was off.  I tried doing RDLs on a better platform, but its far from the mirror.  It looks like my knees were bowing out a little.  I just had little confidence in my workout.  I guess I shouldnt had stayed up all night drinking, cooking, studying, and fucking (with miserable results)?

Sumos burned, but I was fucked.  After this I could hardly stand.

Curls were much lighter thank fucking christ.

Calves were  

Cardio actually woke my ass up.  Took about 6-8 min to really get going.  It was too easy going, however.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2007)

I understand what they were saying though when they said "too convincing". People thought you were scary before you did the scene, then you did something that scared the shit out of them even more. They pre-judged you and you fell right into their sterotype with the scene you chose, they probably thought that would be all you were capable of. I'm glad you proved them wrong though.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I understand what they were saying though when they said "too convincing". People thought you were scary before you did the scene, then you did something that scared the shit out of them even more. They pre-judged you and you fell right into their sterotype with the scene you chose, they probably thought that would be all you were capable of. I'm glad you proved them wrong though.



Oh, what they thought of me at the beginning of school wasnt in the same time frame as the BFA audition.  That was in February.  Remember when I went up there to do an audition?  Yeah, all those kids whom said I was "intimidating" never saw that performance.

In any case, what this guy said didnt make much sense.  He told me "well we didnt know you then."  I would assume that I wouldnt have to go all out on people that I know and that have already seen my pros and cons.  A director whom didnt know me..thats someone Ill have to hit with a sledgehammer to get his/her attention, otherwise, Id just be another spoke on a wheel.

I thought about if theyd hold a student to a "higher standard" for their audition, but I just cant buy it.  In any case, there were 6 judges in there and I only heard from one of them.  I have another teacher whom was in there...someone who asked the most questions when I auditioned.  I am going to ask him what he thought.  This guy will have a much more valuable opinion cuz he HASNT seen me do anything else.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone elses back hurt today?  

Man, I woke up just after 5am (I had 1 more hour to sleep!  ) with a tight ass knot on my left side of my lower back (my herniation is on my right side).  Anyway, I tried stretching it out and man is it tight.  I tried doing some self-myofacial release, but I couldnt keep doing it (it did feel good).  

Ugh.  I dont know if its the way I slept or the last couple of reps of my RDLs from yesterday.  My left hand's grip went out and my form suffered. 

God dammit, how fast does grip strength decrease?!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh, what they thought of me at the beginning of school wasnt in the same time frame as the BFA audition. That was in February. Remember when I went up there to do an audition? Yeah, all those kids whom said I was "intimidating" never saw that performance.
> 
> In any case, what this guy said didnt make much sense. He told me "well we didnt know you then." I would assume that I wouldnt have to go all out on people that I know and that have already seen my pros and cons. A director whom didnt know me..thats someone Ill have to hit with a sledgehammer to get his/her attention, otherwise, Id just be another spoke on a wheel.
> 
> I thought about if theyd hold a student to a "higher standard" for their audition, but I just cant buy it. In any case, there were 6 judges in there and I only heard from one of them. I have another teacher whom was in there...someone who asked the most questions when I auditioned. I am going to ask him what he thought. This guy will have a much more valuable opinion cuz he HASNT seen me do anything else.


 

I realize all of that. I'm fairly confident that the judges had the same feeling that the students did, and the scene you chose reinforced that feeling. You were type casted, plain and simple. The scene you chose was exactly what they were expecting from you, in fact when you told me what you were doing I kinda cringed to myself because I was wary of that outcome. 

Big muscle bound guy yelling, screaming and throwing things. There's a stretch. I'm sure they felt that you were just being you. "Too convincing" as they put it. 

Now that they know you, they know you are capable of much more than just scaring the shit out of them and everyone in the lobby that could hear the commotion. They know now that you have real skills beyond the "rage" scene and they'd feel better now about putting you in the fine arts program. All makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

Dont forget, I did another monologue before it that was a contrast.  

I never heard of a suggestion of 'holding back.'  Hell, I did that in 11th grade when I went to Belle Glade (sp?) for an acting competition.  I was told I shouldnt hold back.  Now that makes sense to me.

Either way, the character was crazy, I convinced them I was crazy, and now they wished they admitted me.  (He did say if I did the same pieces now, Id be admitted)  Kinda nice to know....NOW.


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Dont forget, I did another monologue before it that was a contrast.
> 
> I never heard of a suggestion of 'holding back.' Hell, I did that in 11th grade when I went to Belle Glade (sp?) for an acting competition. I was told I shouldnt hold back. Now that makes sense to me.
> 
> Either way, the character was crazy, I convinced them I was crazy, and now they wished they admitted me. (He did say if I did the same pieces now, Id be admitted) Kinda nice to know....NOW.


 

Akiras Monologue..
*Teacher*: " Akira is going to read,....er...The 'Vagina Monologues'?  Are you sure about this"
*Akira:*  " Fuck yeah!"
*Teacher*: " Well...ok, begin then"
*Akira:* "Ah-hem (Clears throat). The other night I fucked this bitch with a fucking massive pussy. Honestly, I thought I would need a fucking flashlight and rope harness to go down on her.........."
*Teacher:* " ERRR!!!! Stop!  That's enough Akira....."


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Anyone elses back hurt today?



Actually no, but thanks for asking.  

Did DLs today so perhaps I'll be more sympathetic towards your condition tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Actually no, but thanks for asking.
> 
> Did DLs today so perhaps I'll be more sympathetic towards your condition tomorrow.



Actually, my back feels better now.  Mustve been the way I slept.

Along with that my pride is better also.  I talked to another judge that was in that room in February.

He told me MY teacher isnt even an acting teacher.  "This is his first year.  Hes a Theatre History scholar."  Which he is, since i have another class with him.

In any case, he didnt disagree with his colleague, but he provided other reasons why I didnt make it that sounded much more feasible.  He made some suggestions on what classes to take next year to avoid such "scary" physicality, such as the class Stage Combat.

This guy inspired me with this along with my "presence."  I have a class with him this year that is the pits, but hes the main acting teacher and he did just get done with the first years production:  The Cherry Orchard....which was the most boring play Ive seen.  But..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/supersetted appendage abductions
DB Wood Chops

Weighted Supinated Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups with Negatives
BW for 7 reps + 3 negatives
BW for 4 reps + 3 negatives
BW for 4 reps + 2 negatives (45 sec RI; unpredicted failures)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
65lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Neutral Grip Press
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; 3rd set had 2 RPs)

Seated DB Curls (30lb DBs)
~supersetted with~
Skullcrushers (90lbs + bar)
Each for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Fat Bar Static Holds
185lbs for 4 sets, 31 s, 21s, 21s, 18s 

HITT, Eliptical

5 min warm up
6 sets of lvl 6 sprints for 30 sec w/1 minute moderates in between
5 min cool down

HR=190-200 
Total Time=19 min

Static Stretched


I think OH days are more least favorite.  I dont mind pullups, but the presses piss me off.  That being said, I opted for the pullups to come first.

I raised the rests and the reason I did so was cuz of the following HIIT.  Why bother with short rests if cardio is going ot be done?  In any case, those 15 sec really counted cuz I was able to finally complete the rep scheme, though it was a different grip. 

Instead of doing 3 sets of 10 BW wide grips, I decided to throw in negatives.  Welp, the first set's negatives doomed the rest of the sets.  No matter though.  It made the exercise more enjoyable and I got a good workout.

OH barbell almost failed but didnt.  Another bonus due to the extra 15 sec.

OH Dbs were a bitch.  Ohhhhh what a burn.

Arms were awesome!

Static hold got a cunt hair better!

Cardio felt great.  Legs burned...but for some reason, it didnt elicit energy.  I am pretty tired!

Back no longer hurts!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges w/feet on ball doing Marches
Oblique Crunches on Ball
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for X reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 3 reps (stopped cuz of some asshole pain?  )
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 2 sets, 4, then 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Barbell Static Lunges (Split Squats)
95lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60-90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, today was..interesting.  My plan was to do 285x5x5, but on my first set, I felt this sharp pain next to my asshole.  I got scared and immediately stopped.  Could this be cuz I was holding a shit?  I really was...but it wasnt a "i gotta go shit right now" kind of shit, but a shit nonetheless.  But this pain didnt feel like shit.  I dropped the weight and tried again.  Pain was gone.  Increased weight, still gone.  Went back to the starting set weight and yes it was still gone, but I was burning at this point.  I wouldnt normally call 225-245lbs challenging, but I was doing them slowly, even with a pause at the bottom to see if the pain would come back..    Who knows...I guess well see how I feel later, huh?

Ok after watching a Randy Couture training montage, I saw him doing barbell lunges in a stationary stance, so I thought fuck it, Ill try it.  Man, it burned.  It burned on the anterior part of my shin, opposite my Archilles Heel.  Burn burn burn.  The dishes were definitely done.

Calves burned too.

Saw some girl I hit on when A Black Guy was in town.  She had a guy hovering her.  Jesus, I just cant win.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks on hands
Bird Dogs on feet
Pendelums
Push ups on Ball

Flat barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T-Bar Row
1 plate for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row, Self Supported
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse EZ bar Curls
50lbs on bar for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Overhead Tricep Extensions with same bar
70lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was rushed, but who cares.

Bench was actualy tough at the end.

T-bars stayed the same, but they had to.

Ill add later...I have a girl in here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Saw some girl I hit when A Black Guy was in town.



So whatever became of that?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2007)

Hah, I had to read that over to see if I really said that!

My legs are aching from yesterday and I am exhausted from today...  :ugh:

Tomorrow is going to be a godsend to take off.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks
A SHITLOAD of Single Legged RDLs
DB RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 7 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps (DOH grip)
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Standing Good Mornings
95lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Cardio; Eliptical for 22 min 

Static Stretched  a LOT


Today was better than last week's.  Because of the straps, I was able to focus more on form.  Seemed perfect to me, now lets see if I have pain later.

I also focused on form with the GMs.  I tried to prevent my legs from bending, thereby keeping my quads locked.  A little 'give' was needed.  I wouldve went heavier but after last week's tight hamstring shit, I am on cautious ice.

Calves wouldve been shorter, but I ended up talking to this kid who I met at one of the UFCs.  He asked if I was going to go see the next one.  I want to, but if I miss it, oh well.  It doesnt seem like one Id rush out to see.  In any case, because of this convo, my rests were longer than I wanted.

Cardio was steady only cuz I did legs today.  Trust me, I wanted to do HIIT.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

RDL's look awesome Akira!  Longer rest are really ok sometimes.


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude, you seriously are a monster! Way to go!

6' 209lbs (8/16)
Bench 360 (11/29)
Squat 370
Deadlift 435

How long have you been at this?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2007)

Big G said:


> Dude, you seriously are a monster! Way to go!
> 
> 6' 209lbs (8/16)
> Bench 360 (11/29)
> ...



Those numbers are old, beside the bench numbers.  I did the dead and squats numbers before my disk herniation.  In retrospect, they couldve CAUSED the bulged disk, so they could have been flawed.  

After I cut, I will try to get some numbers again...with caution of course.



katt said:


> RDL's look awesome Akira! Longer rest are really ok sometimes.



Thank you!  I went into them that day as a nervous nelly.  Because of my grip last week, I had extreme pain in my lower back, but on the left side (my disk was on the right).  So I basically was going to give them up, but the pain resided in less than 3 days.  I do remember my left hamstring being the tightest its ever been, so I stretched and stretched and it went away.

Who knew


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Shit load of Rope Crunches

Wide Grip, Weighted Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
Same weight for 5.5 reps
Same weight for 4 reps, RPed, 1 rep, failed (60 sec RI)

Supinated grip, Chinups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
BW for 4 reps, RPed for 1 rep, RPed for another, failed (45 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for X reps
65lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing, Alternating OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Static Holds
125lb DBs for 3 sets, 20s, 15s x 2

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Treadmill
5 min warm up
6 sets of lvl 8 for 20 sec sprints, w/1 min in between
5 min cool down
Total time 18 min  HR=170-180

Static Stretched


I was tired today.  

Pullups went back to wide grip and I may should have stayed with 35lbs.  Failures all over the place.  The chinups sucked cuz my biceps were fried.  Good stuff though.

I kept the same weight with the OH BB Presses and its a good thing I did.  I almost gave up on my 5th rep on the last set.  I trucked through it, but if it had been 155lbs, I wouldve had yet another failure today.

I wanted to do DB shrugs, but said fuck it and just got some grip work done.  Id rather do something 'needed' than 'wanted' at this point.

The HIIT session wasnt really high intensity, but thats cuz of shin splints.  I want to ease into running, so the intensity wont be as high.  It should be, but doing this is better than aching for 2 weeks.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
DB Wood Chops
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for X reps
135lbs for 10 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 2 sets, 5, 4 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 5, 4, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Split Squats (or Static Barbell Lunges)
95lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60-90 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical for 23 min

Static Stretched


Short, but painful day.

I added more specific warm ups than usual to make sure I didnt get some pain near my asshole.  Without further adieu, I went straight to 285lbs.  Though I didnt feel weak, I did get dizzy, so down went the weight.   But when I failed here, I had to muster up some motivation.   No way, was I going to fail again.

These Split Squats...OR Static Barbell Lunges have a hard time being labeled cuz of the concentric portion of the movement.  I stay on ONE leg until that leg is done with its reps. Anyway..  When I go up, I notice I can go up and down...OR up and back, like I was on my way to make a step backwards.  My torso never moves, so its not a core problem.  It seems to be a slight variation.  Ill look it up when I am done here. :usa:

Skipped everything else cuz I was tired.  I mean, shit, I got dizzy today!  I know what one piece of shit member on here would say..  

By the way, if youre reading this, I know it was lack of diet today, so you can shove your obvious pointing finger up your ass.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I know what one piece of shit member on here would say..
> 
> By the way, if youre reading this, I know it was lack of diet today, so you can shove your obvious pointing finger up your ass.



Yeah! 

Where is Repro anyways?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

No it wasnt him.  But who knows what the hell happened to him.  I guess life got in the way(?)


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No it wasnt him.  But who knows what the hell happened to him.  I guess life got in the way(?)



Damn that "Life," always getting in the way!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on ball; arms on ball, then feet on ball
Push ups on ball
Scarecrows

Flat Barbell Bench Press
The bar for X reps
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; had a slight spot on very last rep...prolly didnt need it)

T-bar Row, Neutral Grip
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Rope Cable Face Pulls
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Pushdowns 130lbs
~supersetted with~
Cable Hammer curls 100lbs (both using rope)
2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I am ready for a de-load.  ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE DESIRED AND APPRECIATED

Bench was tough..and I felt strong today..  until my second set.  Still felt strong though.

The T-bars though...no.  I felt like I wasnt getting a good workout at all.

The other two exercises were great!  Light, but tiring and they did give me a burn.  Even the light supersets were where its at!


----------



## Big G (Nov 8, 2007)

Scarecrows?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have access to a chest supported row machine (spider rows) or a hammer row machine?  I happen to find those exercises a lot more effective than t-bars or barbell rows.  Besides saving your lower back for deadlifts and such, they are much more strict and don't allow much cheating, so you are pretty sure you are using the muscles in question and not using momentum or other muscles.

I do the chest supported rows pretty much only now and I can tell you I feel that my back actually gets worked out from them, whereas when I did barbell rows, I felt my biceps and low back getting almost more of a workout than my upper back muscles...

just something to try, especially on a deload since you can use like 2 plates on the spider rows and really concentrate on form and feeling the muscles uses.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Do you have access to a chest supported row machine (spider rows) or a hammer row machine?  I happen to find those exercises a lot more effective than t-bars or barbell rows.  Besides saving your lower back for deadlifts and such, they are much more strict and don't allow much cheating, so you are pretty sure you are using the muscles in question and not using momentum or other muscles.
> 
> I do the chest supported rows pretty much only now and I can tell you I feel that my back actually gets worked out from them, whereas when I did barbell rows, I felt my biceps and low back getting almost more of a workout than my upper back muscles...
> 
> just something to try, especially on a deload since you can use like 2 plates on the spider rows and really concentrate on form and feeling the muscles uses.



The T-bar is a variation to me.  I was doing Spider rows primarily for my max strength exercises.  I just wanted to switch shit up, but now that I am at a new gym...I am not sure if they have either row setup you mentioned.  

I do know what you mean, however.  Ive never really liked doing any sort of heavy rows because I never feel the muscles being worked.  Its as if I am just going through the motions.  Usually, after a while, Ill drop the weight, feel the burn, then progress back up.  I always think its my form that is fucking up too, so its another reason why i drop the weight.  However, when its time to progress, i am back at stage 1 again.

You got any recommendations for dealoading?  Ive never seen a program for cutting, but I cant imagine it being too different, but I am now thinking of frequency as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

Big G said:


> Scarecrows?



In a nutshell..
Stretch and Flex Exercise #36


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The T-bar is a variation to me.  I was doing Spider rows primarily for my max strength exercises.  I just wanted to switch shit up, but now that I am at a new gym...I am not sure if they have either row setup you mentioned.
> 
> I do know what you mean, however.  Ive never really liked doing any sort of heavy rows because I never feel the muscles being worked.  Its as if I am just going through the motions.  Usually, after a while, Ill drop the weight, feel the burn, then progress back up.  I always think its my form that is fucking up too, so its another reason why i drop the weight.  However, when its time to progress, i am back at stage 1 again.
> 
> You got any recommendations for dealoading?  Ive never seen a program for cutting, but I cant imagine it being too different, but I am now thinking of frequency as well.



Hmmm...deloading...I've never really done a deload, but I guess if you want to keep things simple, you can keep the same template you are doing now and just eliminate volume, or keep the volume and lower the weights by a percentage.  I wouldn't do anything too fancy, I don't think you need to.  So like on your bench presses from today, you could just do something like 2 sets of 5 at the same weight you used this week, that would be considered a deload, or you could keep 5x5, but do maybe 75% of the weight you used this time, either way, you will be deloading, and just keep that technique for all your other exercises.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, after a search, that information was what was given.  In fact, it was a thread you started where I got the info.

I dont know.  Going to the gym and doing what I do now but with less volume would make it...boring.

I may not NEED to, but I am going to spice shit up for a week.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/appendage abduction
Push ups on Stability Ball
DB Single Legged RDLs

DB RDLs
70lb Dbs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 5 reps
110lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps

Pre-weighted bar, Good Mornings
110lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Wrist Curls, both ways 1 heavier than the other

HIIT

Static Stretched

This is a Deload day.  Didnt much of a shit.  I was on vacation.

I did weigh myself.  210lbs   Wrong direction, AKIRA.  Back on the bus, it is!


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Funny how that weight just creeps up there huh ??   

I do the same thing,, one day I'll be down 3 pounds, the next day it will be completely opposite.....


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

HIIT on deload day????   Oh lord....good effort.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2007)

If it were up to me (and...uhh, it is) Id do HIIT every day on deload.  I didnt work out today cuz of traveling + work and I cant tomorrow cuz of school + studying.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm up..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Planks w/arms on ball

Bilateral DB Rows
~supersetted with~
Flat DB Bench Press
40lb DB rows for 10 reps
50lb DB rows for 10 reps
50lb DB presses for 10 reps
(Now the workout..)
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Inverted Rows
~supersetted with~
Dips
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Preacher EZ bar Curls
70 + bar for 2 sets, 8 6 reps (30 sec RI)

OH EZ Bar Extensions
90 + bar for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static DB Holds
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 32s, 22s, 19s

Static Stretched


My workout lasted 40 minutes.    Not bad!  Its a deload, so who cares, but this was a *GREAT *cardio workout.  I was pressed for time, but man was I winded!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2007)

*Another Deload*

Active Stretched

Rope Crunches galore
Single Legged Squats

Bulgarian DB Squats
BW for 6 reps
25lb DBs for 6 reps
35lb DBs for 6 reps
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral, Horizontal Leg Press
2 plates per leg for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf
120lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
150lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical

5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 minute moderates
5 min cooldown

HR=180-190;  Total time 18 min


Those bulgarians really wipe out my motivation.  UGH, what a horrible idea when one doesnt even feel like working out.  

Another winded day...


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

nice workout you got going on there !!

It's over now - and it's Friday!!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep!  I celebrated with a pizza from 5 star pizza!

I think I should just declare this cut a failure and get back to the numbers.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG  pizza sounds so good right now!!!  I haven't heard of 5 star though.. must be an east coast thing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yep!  I celebrated with a pizza from 5 star pizza!
> 
> *I think I should just declare this cut a failure* and get back to the numbers.



I think you just did.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 17, 2007)

How many pounds did you lose? I thought you still lost quite some(?).


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2007)

Total?  I dont know.  With my move to college, there was a long time without a scale.  The pics in my gallery are my results and that was what I was shooting for, but seriously, a cut shouldnt last over 4 months.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

katt said:


> OMG  pizza sounds so good right now!!!  I haven't heard of 5 star though.. must be an east coast thing?



I had a chicken bbq pizza a couple of weeks ago for a cheat. It was fantastic.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

> Stewart20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tallcall (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I had a chicken bbq pizza a couple of weeks ago for a cheat. It was fantastic.



We're getting a new NYPD (New York style Pizza Delivery place) near where I live, I can't wait! That pizza is so good - it'd make for a very nice cheat meal!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


>



Yeah that caption was pretty good.

That pic is me FLEXING though.  I dont count it.  But without tonights UFC's way of being, I might as well be LLLLLAAAAZZZZZZZYYYY about it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

I just noticed TallCall's sig again.  His boy won


----------



## tallcall (Nov 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I just noticed TallCall's sig again.  His boy won



Yay!! I still have to watch it though - kind of passed out last night before everything started.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2007)

*Evaluation?*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Side Planks on hands (60 sec)
Push Ups on Stability ball
Rope Cable Crunches (full rack, 2 sets)

Flat Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 10 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps 
295lbs for 2 reps 
275lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI; too heavy)

DB Row (supported by DB rack)
55lb DBs for 10 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 3 reps
120lb DBs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Cable Row, Neutral Grip
160lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; last set had a failure at 6, RPed for 10 sec, fired out last 2)

Close Grip Bench Press
225lbs for 2 sets, 6, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up 
3 sets of 20 sec sprints...too fatigued
5 min cool down

No streches.  


Well!  Looks like I was over shooting some shit today, eh?  I wanted to do 6 sets of 3 reps on some heavy weight, but its not time for it.    Shoulda known!

Even my DB Rows sucked a bit.  My left hand kept losing grip, but I guess it was a good grip workout!  

Cable rows were too light.  DB Presses were just right.  

Close grips were fucked cuz of fatigue.  

I knew I was screwed before I got on the eliptical.  Taking another ephedra right before cardio on an empty stomach is a recipe for disaster.  In fear of my LIFE, I decided to stop.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridge w/feet on ball doing marches
Planks w/appendage extensions
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for X reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

DB Marching Lunges
35lb DBs for 12 steps
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 steps (60-90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 8 reps
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT, Treadmill

5min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down
Total time = 18 min

Static Stretched


Doing some evaluating today on the squats.  Eh, not too shabby.  I thought it was a bit light for the rests, but ok.  This wont be my template anyway.

Lunges were tough.

Calves were really tough.  Might be too heavy.


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Fat Bar Static Holds; 185lbs for 4 sets, 31 s, 21s, 21s, 18s


Wish my gym had a fat bar. I've never seen one. It's just a big fat bar I guess, right?


AKIRA said:


> I think OH days are more least favorite.


OH days... hmm... ... thx for the idea.


AKIRA said:


> I did the dead and squats numbers before my disk herniation.


Shit! Have I not read far enough back in your journal? When did that happen? How serious is it? How can you still be doing monster ATG squats? WHY are you still doing monster ATG squats!? Back herniations are crazy-serious, no?


AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched, Warm ups, Workout, Cardio, Static Stretched


How long are your workouts?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2007)

Big G said:


> Wish my gym had a fat bar. I've never seen one. It's just a big fat bar I guess, right?


First time Ive had one.  Good stuff.  



Big G said:


> OH days... hmm... ... thx for the idea.


Upper Verticals!



Big G said:


> Shit! Have I not read far enough back in your journal? When did that happen? How serious is it? How can you still be doing monster ATG squats? WHY are you still doing monster ATG squats!? Back herniations are crazy-serious, no?
> 
> How long are your workouts?



My workouts last 1:30 or less.  Usually 1:05-1:15.

How am I doing the squats?  VERY CAREFULLY.  As far as my numbers go, Ill go so far to say they were made with BAD FORM too.

Kinda weird...I go lower than I ever did before and my numbers arent too far off despite my injury.  Just goes to show you that going down all the way wont cause problems.


----------



## Big G (Nov 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Just goes to show you that going down all the way wont cause problems.



Shoot. I can't get all the way down any more. I'm trying to switch to an extra-wide power-lifter(type) stance, to reduce lower back & knee sheering forces. I can't go wide and deep (flexibility? hip design?).


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2007)

*Oh, well, my last journal entry is GONE!*

..but todays journal is in!

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/abducted appendages
Push ups on stability ball

Flat Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
255lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; too long rests)

DB Row
65lb DBs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
125lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; first set had NO straps)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; last set failed at 3, RPed for 20 sec, only got 1 more)

Seated Cable Row
200lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; too easy)

Static Stretched


Not much to say.  Bench can go up easily if I want to keep those rests.  

DB Rows were kinda tough, but I only have one more set of DBs to go. 

Those DBs sure fired back during the presses.    Guess I wont be so strong after benching eh?  These will remain until I get them.

Cable Rows can go up.




My last journal entry had me Conventional Deadlifting 275lbs, DOH, for the same volume (no straps!).  GMs were 135lbs for 4 sets of 6.  Yeah...thats about right.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Rope Crunches
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 4 reps
185lbs for 4 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (<2min RI; gave up after 4th rep on 5th set)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates for each leg for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 29min

Static Stretched


Another sharp pain felt near my asshole in my 225lb warm up.    Went away when I slowed the reps down.  DONT BOUNCE FROM THE BOTTOM!  Anyway, who knows why I gave up, but fuck it, this is my first 5x5 with this weight in a while.

Unilateral was too easy.

Calves, fuck em.

I did a moderate cardio pace today cuz I want to get some wind built up in me.  

My cardiovascular is weird (or maybe I am going to be the first one to put it out there).  Ill warm up, get a good pace started, but then ill run out of breath on maybe the first 2 sets.  However, on my 2nd exercise, I am never running out of breath.  Same thing for cardio...ill warm up, then star the 'run' but be in bad shape after 5 min...however, if I hold out, my "second wind(?)" kicks in and I can go on forever.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Oh Vertical Man!*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Side Planks on hands
Back Extensions (I dont like these)
L Pullups (3 sets)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
45lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (< 2 min RI)

Seated DB OH Press
55lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 5 reps
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (< 2 min RI)

Weighted Close Grip Chin Ups
25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; 3rd set failed at 5.5, RPed, got 2 more)

Standing OH BB Press
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
295lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT, Treadmill
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 min in between
5 min cool down

Total time 18 min, HR=190

Static Stretched


Pullups werent too easy.  Neither were the OH presses.  These weights have to go up though since I did them.  Its weird though cuz the rests were too long.  I guess the strength wasnt there. 

My chinups caught up with me.   I kinda called it though.  

My Standing BB presses were prolly the most satisfying as I felt the workout itself.  Leave it to lighter weights to do it.  I had planned a=on 135lbs but the failure with the chins recommended otherwise.

Threw Hises in cuz, well, as far as accessory work goes, Id like to have bigger traps (and calves) than anything else.  My grip during this program will be aided by straps so thats out and my arms are already big so fuck them too. 

OK!  There are my 1st week's numbers.  I am going to do an Alternating Periodization program.  Next week I will decrease the intensity, then get back to the numbers.  Bench, Pull ups, deads, and squats will be the exercises for the numbers.


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Seated DB OH Press
> 95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (< 2 min RI).



How long've you been lifting?
All natural?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah always been natural.

The OHs used to be higher.  Ive been doing standing since god knows when and seated presses will always be higher than standing.


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

Big G said:


> How long've you been lifting?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh, since I was 15 years old.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2007)

So alternating week to week?

How's school going?


----------



## tallcall (Dec 3, 2007)

Every thing's looking good in here, keep it up!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Yeah, one week will be all out and the next week will be moderate.  

I was going to workout this morning, but I coudlnt sleep cuz of 2 performances I had to do today.  Ive got one more to do in front of the faculty.  Not sure why the teacher is putting all of us through this.  I can tell people are nervous about their next performance thats in front of the faculty (actually anyone can come see it) cuz they are forgetting their lines CONSTANTLY and that just shouldnt be happening NOW vs. the beginning of the year.  Even my scene partner forgot a line.  I didnt. 

Ive got the rest of the afternoon to relax and I am definetly not going to the gym at this fucking hour on a monday.  But maybe later...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

*Smoooth Moderatooooorrrr*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Planks
Bird Dogs
4 sets of Single Legged RDLs 20lb, 25lb, 35lb, & 45lb DBs

Romanian DB Deadlifts
60lb DBs for 7 reps
80lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec)

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Lying Leg Curl (Prone)
95lbs for 8 reps, went down to 90lbs for 4 reps
80lbs for 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf Raise
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

FUCK CARDIO

I used a bunch of single legged RDLs to warm me up today and I wonder if that was such a good idea..

DB Romanians were easy, but my grip was failing...and it was my right hand!   Thats right Mr. Smiley, I didnt get that shit either.

Glutes were still hard, but at least this time I was able to complete a full set scheme.

Leg Curls were a bit of a joke.  I aimed low, but this was yet another new machine.  Cybex Eagle?  Eh.  Anyway, I could hardly keep balance after all these hamstring workouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2007)

*A hang over that lasted until 7pm..*

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Crunches w/legs on ball
Planks on Ball
Push Ups on Ball

DB Flat Press
65lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

T-Bar row, wide grip
1 plate + 25lbs for 5 reps
2 plates for 8 reps (too light)
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Inverted Row
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps  (60 sec RI)

Forgot to stretch?! 

I just couldnt go 3 days in a row without working out, but I HAD TO.  I was pretty fucking useless, but I still got some shit up.  I even forgot my water bottle. 

DB Presses were ok.  Id say they were tough, but I was in no shape today and I still got them up, so this was too light.

Rows were light too.

Dips and Inverted Rows were all I could muster.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Planks w/abducted appendages
Single Legged Squats

Marching DB Lunges
25lb DBs for 12 steps
30lb DBs for 12 steps
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 16 steps (90 sec RI)

Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 5 reps
3 plates on each side for 5 reps
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
100lbs for 6 reps
120lbs for 6 reps
140lbs for 6 reps
200lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (40 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Felt pretty  today.  40lb Lunges seems pretty light, but my cardio has been flawed..but what really got me this time was the BURN.  Metabolic work anyone?

Leg press was a 2nd verse that was the same as the first.  Burn Burn Burn

Calves burned too.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
"Around-the-World" on stability ball with 12lb ball
L Pullups

Wide Gripped 30 pullups
BW for 6-7 sets to get to 30

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
25lb DBs for 5 reps
30lb DBs for 5 reps
40lb DBs for 8 reps (too light)
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; still too light)

Supinated Gripped 30 Chinups
BW for 7-8 sets to get to 30

DB Scaptions
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 3rd, stopped after 8)

Close Grip Bench Press
205lbs for 2 sets, 8, 6 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Barbell Curl
95lbs for 2 sets, 8, 5 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well today was a lot of fun...

Has anyone tried this shit?  Its not as easy as it seems.  I got to 16 reps on both the chins and the pulls, but dropped to catch a breath.  Next thing I know, I cant get past 5, then 3, then 2!  Good Shocker!

OHs arent really a priority, but I still didnt want to go easy. 

The scaptions....  God damn.  Burn city, but damn did I look good doing it.    WITH 30lb DBs!  

Close grips were ok.  Curls I knew were going to be hard considering the pulls.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunch 110lbs then 130lbs
Single Legged RDLs  BW then 30lb DBs

Conventional Deadlift
135lbs for 7 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2-3 min RI, DOH grip)

Standing Good Mornings
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate for 2 sets, 6 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was the first time I felt an EXTREME core workout during deads.  Keeping that back straight at that weight is a bitch with conventionals.  I know, I am acting like I never did this before...but perhaps maybe I didnt.  I AM coming from an injury mind you, so I had to have made a mistake somewhere.   

GMs were such a bitch

Calves were fucking HARD.

Sad news.   My gym is open tomorrow then its closed until school opens back up.  This sucks big fucking time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Today was the first time I felt an EXTREME core workout during deads.  Keeping that back straight at that weight is a bitch with conventionals.  I know, I am acting like I never did this before...but perhaps maybe I didnt.  I AM coming from an injury mind you, so I had to have made a mistake somewhere.



You are squatting all the way down, right?  Are you rounding the back at the bottom of the lift only or all the way?  Platform DLs and using 35's are two ways to force yourself into a lower starting position.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks with ipsilateral appendages extended
Planks with legs abducted
Bridge w/feet on ball doing Marches
Floor Bridges on hands
Push Up on Ball

Flat Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (> 2 min RI maybe)

DB Row
65lb DBs for 4 reps
85lb DBs for 4 reps
125lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (> 2 min RI; straps used for last 4 sets)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; last rep failed again on rep 4)

Cable Row
220lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT Eliptical

5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 minute in between
7 min cool down

HR = 190

Well thats it for a while.  Bench felt good.  DB presses failed, but thats ok.

Rows were still tough, cables were hard but only cuz I needed the straps...but I ditched them


----------



## Double D (Dec 15, 2007)

I got my flat up to 285 for 6. About time I bench a bit more than you. With that being said, whats up buddy?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2007)

285 for JUST 6 or sets of 6?!  

Doing good!  i am going to feel out of place soon when I wont be working out after 3+ days.  I have no gym until I go home.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You are squatting all the way down, right?  Are you rounding the back at the bottom of the lift only or all the way?  Platform DLs and using 35's are two ways to force yourself into a lower starting position.



I squat all the way down cuz each rep is placed completely on the ground, then I adjust grip.  Takes 1-2 seconds in between each rep.

I stick my ass up high to align my back, so no rounding.

I dont think I want to go lower, it was just nice to feel a core's fatigue today and made me wonder when I was doing conventionals with higher reps way back when if I even did them right.  I am shooting for the indication that I didnt cuz I got injured.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

was'sup, college man! How's things?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2007)

Not bad!  You still sending out spammed comments on myspace?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

not this kid...never done that...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2007)

Well you DID!  I deleted the proof, but yes it was you!  You most likely didnt do it, either someone else hacked your shit or its a bot in your system.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

I did get hacked..had to change password. Hoepfully that's all...another freind of mine also had her page hacked...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 18, 2007)

Someone I know and used to mess around with has her profile kidnapped by her fiance!

Apparently, she was engaged for 6 years and within that time, i was a statistic among others.  I never fucked her cuz of her riDICulous smile.  Oh, it was that bad.

Anyway, her fiance finally found out and totally remapped her profile.  Its hilarious!  The background is white with the black lettered word:  "SLUT"

I made it as a bulletin, check it out asap.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

if I can get there in time... (home)
hey..um...you DO know that every room is equipped w/ a beauty switch, right?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I did workout during the xmas week, but I dont remember what I did really, but here goes.

2 days...

Quad Day..

275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 4 sets, 6 reps

Calf Work


Horizontal Day

Fuck...

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Spider Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Then I did Dips w/25lbs and Inverted Rows (BW) for 2 sets, 15 reps each exercise

Alternating DB Curl
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)  ..maybe it was 10 reps?

Skullcrushers
Dont fucking remember for 2 sets of who the fuck knows how many reps (60 sec of shit guessing numbers)


All in all, good stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

I like your horizontal day workout. I hope she was cute. 

Good job keeping at it during the holidays, man!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2008)

Well that was maybe 5 days ago.  I have no gym until school starts.


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you had a very drunken holiday A.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2008)

*Gym Re-opened!!!!*

And guess what?  I am injured!    

Yeah.  Two days ago, a friend thought he could out wrestle me and within a minute, I submitted him.  We were both drunk and on Valium (  ) so who knows what I pulled.  BUT I dont think that was what fucked me.  His 300+lb friend fell and asked me to help him up.  Well, I picked him up, with his arm around my right shoulder...and now my left glute along the lateral side of my torso (some obliques) are inflammed.  I could hardly walk straight.  Naturally, I thought I herniated or bulges the LEFT side of my injured disk, however, it doesnt feel like the experienced pain.  So..2 days later I do a metabolic Vertical day..

SELF MYO-FACIAL RELEASE

Active Stretched

Planks ~ss~ Birdogs w/ ipsilateral extended appendages
Bridges w/ leg extended
Back Extensions (really just stretched my back)

Wide Grip BW Pull ups to 30
5-6 sets until I got to 30 (10-20 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
25lb DBs for 5 reps (no pain)
35lb DBs for 5 reps (no pain)
40lb DBs for 5 reps (no pain)
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; no pain)

Supinated, Close Grip BW Chinups to 30
5 sets to 30 (10-20 sec RI)

DB Scaptions
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; failed at 7th rep on 3rd set)

Standing Alternating DB Curl
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Forearm Curls w/barbell
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Same thing but reversed
115lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

HIIT Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 minute moderates
5 min cool down

Total time:  > 18 min; HR = 190+ 

Static Stretched

SELF MYO-FACIAL RELEASE


Because of my back...or hip actually, I am glad I did a vertical day.  Not sure if any metabolic activity improved, but I think it did...hard to say.  I have supplements going into me now (CEE, Arginine, Matrix), but I havent taken them in a dedicated manner during my 'break.'

Close Grip pull ups got better Id say.

Oh Presses were up from last time, but theyre still too light.  55lbs might do it...or the reps might go up.  Suggestions? 

Scaptions...now, I failed last time with 30s..what the fuck was I thinking about going up?  There were some rest pauses too, so that rep scheme didnt count.  OH.  In case youre wondering why I am doing them instead of another compound, its cuz I want my pull ups to gain strength and care little for the OHs.  So...I opted for a workout I am not used to doing to not generate any formed habits, thus, grow!

I did however do a compound 'isolation' (which isnt really an isolation) for my triceps and a just kept a strict isolation for the biceps.  By the way, finishing those 45lb Curls were tough and I think is another sign of improvement. 

I did forearms cuz...well I dont like the way they look.  Ill be frank here.  When I was doing ridiculous amounts of volume before NASM came along, I also did a lot of forearm work.  Though my grip sucked, my forearms looked magnificent.  They even got me laid (True Story), so for a peace of mind, I will do some on moderate days.  I will cycle through forearm curls and grip work this time though.

HIIT hasnt improved, but this was the first time I was back in the gym, so that HR was pretty high.  I will start to do extra sets or make the sprints to 30 sec...or do both.

Bottom line, my mood is elevated.  Its good to be back.  Now maybe I can get hard regularly!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2008)

*Quad Metabolic*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridge w/feet on ball doing Marches
Same thing but with leg extensions (isometric)
Rope Oblique Crunches
Single Legged Squat

DB Marching Lunges
25lb DBs for 12 steps
20lb DBs for 12 steps
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 16 steps (90 sec RI; holy shit)

Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; holy fucking shit)

Took a pause to fight off vomit

Standing Calf Raise
100lbs for 8 reps
120lbs for 8 reps
200lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Took another big pause to fight off vomit and stretched quads and lower back

Cardio:  20 minutes of Eliptical

Supplements:  CEE, Arginine, Ephedra


Ok, thinking about school starting back up tomorrow isnt a good thing to do while working out on ephedra.  However, feeling like having to puke reminded me of the good ol' days when I first started taking Legs seriously.

Lunges were up, but man was my cardio fucked.  Marching lunges are so much harder than regular lunges cuz theres constant movement.  Pushing, Pull, stabilization  I was going fucking nuts around the 12th rep on the 3rd set.

I thought about going up on the Leg Press, but my legs felt like they got raped by a rabid fucking porcupine, so I decided to keep things the same.  And I still got raped.  "Id rather piss a cactus out my dick."

I think it was the panting that caused the nausea, but I was in bad shape.  Calves were half ass, but I thought if I laid down and stretched it would go away.  Well, it helped and to tell you the truth, after 6 minutes of the eliptical I was right as rain again.

I was also side tracked cuz my fucking passenger side window motor gave out and I was scared as a midget pissing in a regular height sized urinal when I thought about my window not being able to come back up while living in this fucked up community.

Luckily it got back up...


----------



## tallcall (Jan 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Luckily I got it back up...



 Alright Akira, you finally got it back up!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy shit, this shit is never gonna end is it.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, this shit is never gonna end is it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2008)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Variations of supersetted Planks
Single Legged RDLs (BW, 20lb DBs, 30lb DBs)

DB RDLs
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; straps used on 2nd & 3rd sets) 

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Fat Bar Static Holds
205lbs for 5 sets, 20 sec holds (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
4 sets of 30 sec sprints w/1 minute in between
5 min cool down

Total time = 18 minutes exactly; HR = 180-190

Static Stretched


My single legged RDLs were worse today.  Kinda odd...why isnt this improving?

My grip on RDLs was expected to go bad cuz of the last metabolic week's summary, but even with straps, my LEFT hand was giving out.  It even distracted me enough to lose form I think cuz my back was more tender than usual. 

I went right to Glute-Ham Raise where I got my ass raped.  Oh God and baby Jesus, what the fuck is with this exercise?!  It always makes me want to cry like a little K-Fed bitch.

I skipped leg curls which Ill explain later..

Calves were better today cuz I figured I wasnt doing FULL RANGE OF MOTION.  I figure most twerps arent doing this and they need too, my stupid ass included.  I mean, Ive been doing the same pussy weight for how long now and its always a killer, so what gives?  My lazy ass that just wants to go through the motions, thats what gives! 

HIIT was up and thats fine...stretching was taken more seriously and heres why...
I have a new class this semester called Stage Combat.  I had my first session yesterday and its coached by a woman with some pretty good flexibility skills.  This class will incorporate a lot of flexibility demands on my part...  Now picture my bulky ass walking in there all fucking sore from the workout I did at the gym before class!  Something is going to have to give here...

I also have to keep in mind about my disk throughout this..


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I went right to Glute-Ham Raise where I got my ass raped.  Oh God and baby Jesus, what the fuck is with this exercise?!  It always makes me want to cry like a little K-Fed bitch.



   I always like reading your after workout comments..


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2008)

I try to add a little flavor to my workout entries.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2008)

*Upper Horizontal..I hope Stewart doesnt see this..*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches, regular and oblique (120lbs-140lbs)
Push Ups on Ball

Barbell Flat Press
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
295lbs for 4 reps, RPed, 1 rep
295lbs for 3 reps, RPed, 1 rep
295lbs for 3 reps, 2 reps were spotted (2:30RI; failed) 

DB Row
50lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
90lb DBs for 5 reps
130lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; strapped  )

Flat DB Press
120lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
120lbs for 3 reps (2 min RI; FAILED!  I WAS SPENT!)

Cable Row
220lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I thought today was a complete failure until I got to DB Presses.  The level of energy there was super low and quite dangerous.  My DIET is to blame for today.  Hardly ANY carbs to fuel my shit.

That being noted, I suppose its ok to have a set back of 29fucking5.  My rests are too short I think and this rep scheme has spent up its last drip of fuel.  Actually, well wait and see how the other workouts come out during the rest of the week!

Rows were great, but sadly the DBs were strapped.


On a side note, I saw 3 guys whom had body structures that resembled powerlifters doing curls curls curls.  I swear, these shaved headed balloon shaped buffoons did barbell curls in the squat rack, in front of the mirror with DBs, on the machines.   Meanwhile I am repping 130lb DBs with perfect form...  Jesus help them.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 10, 2008)

At least you can still bench. I haven't been able to since that little "scuffle". My shoulder is toast. 


 Your DB presses were nice.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2008)

You got injured from the whore's bfriend battle?  Mustve been the fall..


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

Active Stretched (half)

Warm ups..
Planks w/supersetted abducted legs
Bird Dogs w/suppersetted abducted legs
Single Legged DB RDLs (BW, 20s, 30s)

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (> 2 min RI; 1st set set no straps, the other sets had a mix of strap use)

Standing GMs
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

DB Static Holds
115lb DBs for 3 sets, 30s, 20s, 20s (30-45 sec RI)
95lb DBs for 25 sec

Static Stretched


Today was a good day.  I have been stressed out with some jaw problems.  Yesterday, this shit started to hurt and its not stopping.  I have some sort of growth problem.. :uhh:  My right jaw grows fast than my left jaw, so its pushed to the left dramatically.  Scary shit really.

Deadlifts were strong.  Id have the straps on my wrists ready to use when needed.  Only takes a second to put them into action, so why not.  I used my grip as much as I could.

GMs were so fucking taxing.

Holds were done to make up the straps.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You got injured from the whore's bfriend battle?  Mustve been the fall..



Yeah, it's the shoulder of the arm I used to slam him with. 

Do you do GMs with locked knees?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

My left leg hurt yesterday after my Saturday slam.  You never know shit is gonna hurt until hours later.

My knees try to stay as locked as possible but there is some bending going on.  My hamstrings are fried by then and I have to weary of my disk.  I shouldnt even be doing these, but I need variation.  Dont expect big numbers here.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 14, 2008)

I think (and practice) a slight knee bent is good to take some stress off the knees and consequentially your lower back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

I tell ya, I still feel it in my hamstrings.  When these fuckers fatigue, you get a feeling of satisfaction knowing you did a good job.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2008)

Upper Vertical (damn, when was the last time I did this?)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Side Planks
Floor Bridges on hands
L Pullups 

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 5 reps
55lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
Same thing for 2 more sets, 4.5, 3.5 reps (>2 min RI; failed)

Seated OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 5 reps 
55lb DBs for 5 reps (both standing)
75lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (>2 min RI)

Close Grip Pull ups
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (<2 min RI)

Static Stretched


Pullups were hard, but I think it was cuz they fucking took the tape and tape residue off my pull up bar!  I needed that shit!  So, what do you think fucking happened?  Yep, you guessed it, grip started to slip like a wet pussy on a banana peel.  Distracted from getting my reps?  Maybe...but Id say not cuz I did drop and readjusted and still it was a no go.

Seated DB presses are still cardio costly.  I swear, youre breathing MUST be perfect or youre not moving SHIT.  

Close Grips were better...OH BB Presses were too easy.

And thats that.



I have another quad day coming up, then its back to push/leg/pull/leg.  5 sets of 3 reps for week A, then who knows what Ill do for volume on week B.  It will prolly be something close to this.

I like having a 'full body' feeling on my upper days, but I need some variation.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Seated OH DB Press
> 100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (>2 min RI)
> 
> grip started to slip like a wet pussy on a banana peel. And thats that.


dam dude! Noice presses! 

oh...and how poetic...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2008)

Haha!  Yeah thanks!

I was kinda down about not getting my 295 bench up for 5x5, but I noticed the max strength week before had a 275 5x5, so my dumb ass raised it 20lbs!  I might keep it for now and drop the volume to 5x3.  I am destined to get there anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another day in the corps*

Quad Dominant (Squat Day)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridge w/shoulder on ball & feet on Bosu, unilaterally (failed)
Crunches on Ball
Single Legged Squats

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
285lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2:30-full recovery RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
6 plates for each leg for 4 sets, 6 reps (> 90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Tried some harder warm ups today.  Kinda had to due to the chilly bike ride there.  Those bridges were crazy hard.  I was all over the place.

Squats were pretty tough.  All the way down, with the best form I could muster is no easy task.  I had to take a few breaths in between 3rd-5th reps a few times.

Unilateral presses made me wonder if I have been a secret agent for the Pussy Posse.  This shit was hard and right this second, I dont know what I have been doing, but if I could do this, then Ive obviously been taking the easy path.

Volume & exercises are limited cuz of this yoga shit I do now in class.  Its not fun going in there with sore quads, in fact, its the fucking pits.

Anyway, thats it for a while.  Actually, might not be a long while, but when I return, its push/leg/pull/leg for some metabolic work, then Ill get serious with this shit. 4x3 to 3x3 of max strength movements.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice squattage work there!  And doing the leg presses after.. equally nice! 

How long have you been doing the Yoga???


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the RI's on your squats.  I never understood the rush when doing power lifts like that.  Why not be at full strength and get the best out of every set?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2008)

I try to be consistent with my rest intervals.  For instance, lets say last week, I did 275 for 5x5 with 2 min RI.  The next time I did squats, I did 285 for 5x5, but I failed on my last set.  What gives first?  More rests or less increase in intensity.

Also, if I wanted to do the same volume, but took 3 min instead of 2 and I increased my intensity the following squat day, did I get stronger or could I always had done a higher intensity with a 3 min RI.

Yeah... i got problems.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Quad Dominant (Squat Day)
> 
> Active Stretched
> 
> ...




hey, I did the same squat workout today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2008)

*Back to regular ol' Push*

Active Stretch

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks into Regular planks into "Upward Facing Dog" (Cobras)
Rope Crunch
Push Up on Swiss Ball

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 reps
65lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
115lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
Same thing but failed at 6, RPed, got last 2 (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; failed at 8th rep on 3rd set)

Unilateral Incline DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 7.5 reps, failed, went to 40lbs, finished the set
40lb DBs for 8 reps, failed, went to 35lbs, finished the set
40lb DBs for 8 reps, failed, RPed, got last 2 (90 sec RI;  )

Hise Shrugs
295lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 22 sec sprints w/1 min in between 
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Wow.  Well I guess its interesting to be back, huh? 

I was a little surprised to gas out on the 115s.  I guess it was cuz of the longer rest periods and less reps I was accustomed to..I dont know.

OHs were hard and scary. 

Unilateral Presses were tough too!  Fucking 60lbs?!  Jesus!

Oh christ, I dont even want to talk about the fucking standing presses.  

Despite the unpredicted failures, it was actually a great gym day.  I was going to add in Skullcrushers, but my triceps were done after extending the elbow all fucking day.  Seriously, this, THIS is what everyone talks about in Training when it comes to adding in an "arm" day.  Its just not needed.

Oh...and the goofiest and actually least talented kid today said to me:  "You dont need to be any stronger.  You could rip a baby in half."  What?!?!?!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2008)

*Ham for breakfast?*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
"Power Yoga" movements (plank into upward facing dog into downward facing dog; full bow pose into reverse camel  into opposite full bow pose)
Crunches w/legs on ball
Single Leg RDLs

DB RDLs
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 5 reps
75lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; straps used on 2nd & 3rd sets  )

Hamstring Curl
90lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Barbell Wrist Curl (supinated)
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; last rep held for 5 sec)

Barbell Wrist curl (pronated)
95lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; last rep held for 5 sec)

HIIT, Treadmill
5 min warm up
4 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 min moderates
7 min descending cool down

Static Stretched


RDLs were right where I thought theyd be compared to last time.  My left forearm, let me tell ya, was burning even with straps.  It must be tuckered out after doing the single legged RDLs.  Thats the only explanation.

I opted for Hamstring Curls instead of Glute-Ham Raise due to my left knee.  Ill explain in a sec...

I did wrist curls, forward and backward and it got me thinking...
This..





..is not the same as this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clearly, sitting down and doing them removes a shit load of the static hold effect.  Frankly, I cant see a good reason doing wrist curls any way other than standing, so I wonder if the "grip" threads in Training are telling people to avoid the seated curls rather than the standing.  Standing should do both static and flexion, so how could this go wrong?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2008)

I try and switch up DB's and BB's as much as possible, but how'd the DB's feel on the RDL's?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2008)

They always feel good.  ROM is a bit awkward for RDLs.  Conventional DB Lifts would prolly be the absolute best, but my DBs go up to 130 only.



By the way, I guess I messed up my knee during apprehending a shoplifter 2 saturdays ago.  I was told not to lift, but I did anyway and really, I feel no pain.  But I got my MRI yesterday and I am supposed to bring the disk to another doctor (workers comp) and being in the MRI again scared me.  

I just really cant see how my knee is in any bad form.  We didnt land hard on the ground and where the fuck is all this crackling coming from?!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2008)

You military press 100's? what the fuck are you flat pressing?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2008)

Military?  Well, standing overhead barbells are way over 100lbs.

Ohhh the seated overhead DB presses...  Yeah theyre a doozy huh.

I flat press shit right now.  285-295 for a few reps, but that will change back to 315-335 for reps.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 30, 2008)

Everything is looking very impressive! I hope the knee will be alright!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2008)

*Pull or Tug it*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges
Rope Crunches
Pull ups

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 preps (90 sec RI)

Close, Supinated grip Lat Pull Downs
130lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
1 plate + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Shrugs
95lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, I am going ot have to find a new pull up bar cuz the fucker has no tape or brailing or anything.  Its just steel and my fingers just start to slip off cuz of sweat?   I dont want to have to use straps here..

Rows were fucking hard!    Welcome back to Push/Leg/Pull.

Pulldowns were a lil easy, same with the HS rows, but it was for metabolic work mostly.

Shrugs were thrown in cuz biceps were fried.  Gotta be balanced with Push.

I was going to do cardio but I was really wiped today.    Who knows..


----------



## tallcall (Jan 31, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Floor Bridges
> ...



I like those rows, I can't come anywhere close with dumbbells though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2008)

My DB rows have always rocked.  My grip with them is never that bad either.  Today, however, they sucked.  I am not used to pulling so much in one day yet.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2008)

Truth be told...

I am going to hold off squats.  I am extremely  about it, but my left knee sounds like fourth of july when I squat.  Its odd cuz it doesnt hurt, but its louder and they said I had cartilage problems.  So I dont want to take a chance.  

Ill still do deads, but I am too scared for quad movements.


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2008)

So did you ever take that MRI disk to another doctor to see what the problem was???


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2008)

a) gait analysis/gait training (if it is bad, maybe custom orthotics)

b) soft tissue work to help increase joint space


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2008)

katt, I called today to see what the fuck I do with this thing.  I actually have the disk and took a look see, but I really dont know what I am looking at.  I have a transverse view of it along with a frontal view.

P, what is soft tissue work exactly?  I might already be doing it, but this is new, personal grounds for me, so it would be best not to fuck it up.

Still no pain during any sort of squats.    The only time I feel discomfort (not really pain) is going down stairs.  Also, its if I go down 1 step at a time vs. 2 steps.  Odd shit.

I skipped Quad dominant today and will continue to do so.  Checking my pride at the door and listening to the doc.  Squats can wait.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2008)

*No Squats...  So, Push Day*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
All sorts of planks
Push ups on ball

Barbell Bench
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI)

Standing OH Barbell Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI; last rep failed)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; failed on last rep)

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (rests were long due to sharing the squat rack)

Static Stretched


I had some bad dreams last night due to an ex threatening to commit suicide, so naturally, I was pretty distracted today.

All in all, I stayed focused, even ditched the mp3 player and tried the bench.  First set was hard, but I think it jump started my attention, for the next sets were pretty easy.  Some struggle, but 315 here I come. 

My OHs were awesome.  Seriously, I didnt see this shit coming.  I fucked up the breathing on the last set.  Stupidest shit in the world right here..  Every time I try to focus on breathing, I always fuck up that set!  However, every time I just do the presses naturally, I am fine.  Too much emphasis on details. 

Dips were easy.  Seated were just right.

Threw Hises in cuz it was a push, but I had to share the squat rack with a guy front squatting and a guy push pressing.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

Soft tissue work like massage....like neuromuscular techniques, etc....I guess you could do it on yourself but it is tough to get the right amount of pressure.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2008)

Ohhh.  Hmm.  I wonder who I can talk to around the school...  I really dont know where to begin when hunting for specifics.


----------



## 1quick1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice workout man.  Some strong pushing there.  Nice standing OH presses too.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh hi there!  I was just meaning to get back on the you know who site.

I dont think Ive ever pressed 185lbs over my head for more than 1 rep max.  Its in this journal somewhere though, but Ive never been concerned with it cuz its a shady lift when it gets heavy, hence the reason for surprise.

I will try and do a ham dominant today, but I am reluctant.  The moment I feel discomfort I am going to have to stop.  There isnt as much flex in the knees so thats the only thing I am routing for and still...there hasnt been any pain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2008)

it happens quite often, but I can't fathom how something could be so wrong with your knee and yet you have no pain/irritation.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah no shit.  It just started crackling out of no where.  Never have I felt pain.  After my fall to the ground though, I do feel pain, but its from the landing.  It just doesnt seem related.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2008)

*Ham dominant?*

Could I make it through the workout?  Yes.

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Variations of Bridges on ball
Twisted Crunches w/legs on ball
Single Legged DB RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
355lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI; DOH grip on first set, staggered on the rest; straps were only used on last rep of first set)

Standing Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I thought for 2 hours about skipping conventionals, but took a chance.  Still no pain.  My was more scared of my disk today than anything.  I like conventionals when it comes to deads with injury cuz you get to rest after every rep.  Its almost like returning to "center" and remembering to watch form.

I didnt go up in GMs cuz I really just didnt want to take _another _chance.

Ran out of time, but good stretches and thats that.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Oblique Planks
Same thing but with Leg abducted
BW Medium Grip Pull ups

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
70lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
90lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI; had to use straps)

DB Row
130lb DBs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; strapped)

Weight Towel Pull ups
25lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; had to stop here and there and adjust grip)

Cable Row
200lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Treadmill for 2.05 miles, < 30 min

Static Stretched


Good numbers with the pull ups.  I had to use straps cuz they took the fucking tape or brailing off the bar, so now its just slippery steel.  70lbs seemed way too fucking easy for the rests, but 90lbs might had been a bit much.  80lbs is gonna have to fill in.  God dammit.

Speaking of God and damning something, looks like DB rows is done.  130lbs is as heavy as it goes and this rep scheme is not enough.  I mean, I was doing 5 x5 of this last time, so I knew I was in for a short ride.  Guess I have to throw Barbell Rows back in, afterall, its a bilateral movement.

Towel pullups are back!  Big as life and twice as ugly!  I used to do these rather well, but perhaps it was the towel I was using.   Either way, it was tough.

Cable rows were done with a pronated grip instead of the usual neutral grip.  Not much to say here.

I was asked to do a 13 mile run at the end of the month, so I wanted to see how bad I was...and its bad.  So I will try to use a set of progression to withstand my shin splints and not run out of breath.  I am not training for any sort of time to beat, but something that is average will be just fine, plus Ive never done it, so I want to give it a shot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Speaking of God and damning something, looks like DB rows is done.  130lbs is as heavy as it goes and this rep scheme is not enough.  I mean, I was doing 5 x5 of this last time, so I knew I was in for a short ride.  Guess I have to throw Barbell Rows back in, afterall, its a bilateral movement.



You could always give 1-arm BB rows a try.  The hardest part is balancing the bar.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not a fan of BB Rows anyway, but I can only imagine that making it worse!

Ever since my disk issue, BB Rows have been a thorn in my side.  Perhaps theyd be better with lower reps (less time in the arched mode)?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I am not a fan of BB Rows anyway, but I can only imagine that making it worse!
> 
> Ever since my disk issue, BB Rows have been a thorn in my side.  Perhaps theyd be better with lower reps (less time in the arched mode)?



Try the pendlay rows, I find that there is a lot less stress on your back when doing these compared to your standard barbell row, plus you can generally use more weight since it is more of an explosive exercise as opposed to a controlled one.

My advice would be to give pendlays a try and supplement that with a chest supported row or a cable row and your lower back should be fine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2008)

Pendlay rows could still be a problem if there are disk issues.  I'd go with some kind of chest supported rows or cable rows.


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2008)

I assume the towel pull ups, you just hang the towel over the pull up bar and wrap your hands around the ends??

On the rows, have you ever done the lying row on a bench with the chambered bar?? Wouldn't that give you the weight you need plus the support for your back?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2008)

Pendlay Rows are closer to the ground no?  For instance, your chest is closer to the floor, meaning there is a larger demand for lower back stability?   I dont know...

Sadly, I dont remember seeing any Spider Rows (chest supported rows) at the gym.  There is a Hammer Strength Bi/Uni-lateral machine that could be substituted along with cable rows.  Theres also T-bar bars (we have two of them).  So, naturally, i am not out of options.

Ive tried laying on a bench and rowing with DBs before and it is feasible, but when you use heavier DBs, its a bitch to set up.  I can only imagine a bar would really get in the way of the bench.

All in all, rows arent too much of a worry since I wanted to make pull ups the heavier movement.

Yes, katt, towel pullups are exactly that.  I threw them in for variety + grip.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2008)

pendlay rows start on the floor for every rep, so the weight is deloaded after each rep on the floor.  you stand over the bar, bend over and grab it, and dynamically row it.  It isn't meant to be a slow movement, it is a fast movement.  Pull it to your midsection then drop it to the floor and start over.

so yes, you are supposed to be a 90 degrees with your body, but you aren't standing there holding the weight for all your reps, you get to drop it to the floor, and that is why I feel it eases the stress on your lower back.  doesn't eliminate it, but it is definitely better than a regular barbell row.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2008)

The weight is dropped, ok, but the back stays arched until its done.  Thats my only detail.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2008)

*Push It ~ Garbage*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Supersetted oblique planks, bird dog planks, oblique planks, Prone Iso-Ab Planks (all 30 sec) x 2
Scare crows supersetted with arm circles (7.5lb DBs)
Push ups on stability ball

Alternating Incline DB Press
35lb DBs for 6 reps
50lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps ( < 90 sec RI )

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps ( < 90 sec RI )

Flat DB Fly 
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Scaptions
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 8th rep on 3rd set)

Close Grip Flat Barbell Pres2
205lbs for 2 sets, 8, 6 (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched (no cardio equipment avail.  )


It was either 70lb DBs for 75lb DBs I did for the inclines.  It was too easy, so it was prolly the 70s.

OHs were a tad easy too.

Flies!  Yeah, I threw these in cuz, well, I need to change shit up and these were never a workout that I didnt like.

Now scaptions...they are the lesser of the evil ones, but they do the same shit which are raises.  I fucking hate them.  All they do is burn, but it is sort of the point right now.  I dont want to burn out in my benches, I dont want to burn out in class, I dont want to feel any burn anywhere right now!  So, I know these will help with practice.  But other than that, FUCK EM.

You might be wondering, why do a compound at the end?  Well, I wondered that too, although, close grip bench, technically speaking IS a compound, the triceps do most of the work.  Not to mention, they might be a weak point in the bench, so why not?  I used to rep 225 this way, so this 205 thats giving me trouble has got to go !


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2008)

*DeAngelo update...*

I have been watching some vids, courtesy of KelJu, that have been extremely interesting.  The vids are more or less just a bunch of psychological observations.  In any case, I have found a SHIT load of flaws in myself.  Dont get me wrong, I have seen things in other people, but I have to live with myself, so I will see more in me.

For example..

There was talk about Independency, Co-dependency, & Interdependency.  The difference between these 3 are deep, but are so easy to find almost everywhere.  Ive seen a lot of codependent motherfuckers and a fair share of independent bastards, but the interdependency was where its at!  It sounded so much healthier, which surprise, surprise, is more rare.

There was also talk about Ego Defense.  This shit was really cool. 

Ever meet someone that "projects" their inadequacies onto other people?  In other words, people that throw their flaws onto other people as examples and then they use it to belittle them?  I know one for sure.  Or how about someone that praises someone as a god?  These jerks are projecting their qualities onto someone else, displaying what _they _want to be, but have no intention to get there.
An example that they used is one that I suffer from...  They ask:  "Have you ever met someone and said 'I dont know why, but I dont like that person?"  I sure as hell have.  Almost everyday!

Anyway, its definitely eye opening and now because of "Observing Ego," I catch myself doing this and am able to withdraw.

Cool shit, so thanks again.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2008)

*Leg-Ham*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Planks on ball
Single Legged DB RDLs (10lbs, 20lbs, 30lbs, 40lbs)

DB RDLs
50lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
105lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; straps used on 2nd & 3rd sets)

Hamstring Curl
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
100lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
200lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

"Fat Bar" Reverse Wrist Curls (pronated)
95lbs? for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

"Fat Bar" Wrist Curls (supinated)
135lbs? for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Not much to say.  Today was tough, believe it or not.  My left hand's fingers could hardly handle the light weight DBs while doing the single legged deads. :rant:

On a side, sad, note, I got into a struggle yesterday at work and now the top of my Tibia where it meets my patela hurts.  It feels like its sore from a struck.  I dont know how we went to the ground but I mustve had some sort of impact.    In any case, it didnt get in the way today, but there is some slight pain.

It makes me think that shooting for the numbers just isnt going to happen this season.   On top of the crackling (seems separate), I have to be careful.  I  might have to ditch everything for a while and just rest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I got into a struggle yesterday at work and now the top of my Tibia where it meets my patela hurts.



You're not beating up women again are you? 







Sorry, couldn't resist.  Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

Hopefully it wasn't the same knee that you are hearing the sounds in????


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You're not beating up women again are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  It was apunk 16 year old black kid...who kept calling me a nigger.

Even through this, I never lost my cool despite the current thread's discussion in Open Chat.  (Fuck Cops)


Anyway, it really just feels like a bruise.  Still no pain during squatting, but I dont want to take any chances.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2008)

Pain is pretty much gone.  Blew off the gym this weekend for rehab from that and alcohol.

Still crackling though.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/arms on ball and foot extended  
Floor bridges on hands and legs on ball  x 2

Wide Grip Weighted Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; strapped; failed at 6th rep on last set?)

Pendlay Rows 
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Towel Pull ups
BW for 8 reps?!
Again for 4? no.  6?  no?  7?  Ah FUCK THIS.

Neutral Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 2nd set at 8th and 9th!)

Hammer Strength Unilateral Row
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

"Fat Bar" Static Holds
225lbs for 3 sets, 22s, 19s, 15-17s (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


      

What the fuck is this?!  Besides the addition of Pendlays, which by the way, was a fucking masacre, I had failures all over the place!  Man, I had a few days off and this, THIS is what it earns?!

Christ, its like if I dont keep up with volume, I lose strength.  I couldnt no, I didnt even WANT to do arm work!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh and I wanted to use more smileys, but I guess the fucking ship sailed when some dickless wonder abused it!


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Oh and I wanted to use more smileys, but I guess the fucking ship sailed when some dickless wonder abused it!



I never even noticed that! 10 images? I thought it was supposed to be closer to 20.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep only 10... I've had that happen too.  I think Akira needs at least 20 with all that write-up.. lol


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2008)

My subtext of the workout day is always long.  If we had more smileys, plus, more smileys to work with, Id be a happier camper.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> My subtext of the workout day is always long.  If we had more smileys, plus, more smileys to work with, Id be a happier camper.



I was going to mention I like your new myspace photo..  your back looks really awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2008)

Hayyyyyyy.  Thanks!  Thats an old pic..and I never took another back pic when I cut!  Christ.

I have a sexier pic up now.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hayyyyyyy.  Thanks!  Thats an old pic..and I never took another back pic when I cut!  Christ.
> 
> I have a sexier pic up now.



Yeah,,,, sexy....  I just saw that one and was saying..


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hayyyyyyy.  Thanks!  Thats an old pic..and I never took another back pic when I cut!  Christ.
> 
> I have a sexier pic up now.



I'm sure you look great!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2008)

This knee shit is really bringing me down.

Is it possible for glucosamine to make it worse?

I am just about ready to panic.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

Jesus Christ Akira.. did you ever take that MRI disk in to anyone so they could look at it and let you know what is wrong??  I don't really want to sound like a "mom" here, but .. ya know... 

If you don't find out what's really wrong, you could screw it up for way longer than you anticipate..


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2008)

I am going to go back to the clinic and see if that doc can do something with it.  This other office isnt calling back and yesterday was my 4th time calling.  (I list the number of times called each time I call on the message)

Workers comp.  pfft


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunch
Push up on Swiss ball
Same thing but 1-legged

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 2 sets, 2 reps + 1 forced rep (3 min RI; spotted)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 2 reps 
175lbs for 2 reps  
155lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps  (heavier sets had 3 min RI; 155 had 2 min)

Speed Bench
135lbs for 10 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 4 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched



Today went as expected for my bench.  I grabbed a spotter to help with form.  I was arching my back to get the shit up and to me, thats cheating.  However, the last 2 sets had some awesome forced reps.

As far as the shoulder dominant workouts went, shit, they were done!  I had nothing, which was a lil odd considering last time's enormous intensity.  I know I wasnt breathing right today, so...eh I dont care.

Speed bench was the first time Ive ever done it.  Someone can chime in here and tell me how to do them.  I either did them as fast as I could or I just tried making the concentric portion as fast as I could, but had the eccentric portion faster than a normal descend.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2008)

About my knee...

I went back to the first clinic to give them the disk.  They said they didnt know how to read it, but they had a sheet from the radiologist.  Buuut they mustve misplaced it.  They asked for the MRI place to fax it over again, buuuuut it never came.

A different doctor looked at it and I told him I had no pain.  I also told him I did various BW squats and lunges yesterday to test out possible pain, but I never had any.

Until this fax comes that I suppose has this info on it, he wont know what to recommend (new doctor).  He mentioned physical therapy, deep tissue massage, etc.  However, until he gets his 'cheat sheet,' I wont know.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Today went as expected for my bench.  I grabbed a spotter to help with form.  I was arching my back to get the shit up and to me, thats cheating.  However, the last 2 sets had some awesome forced reps.



Arching isn't cheating unless your butt comes off the bench too.  Or if you bounce the bar off your chest.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm, yeah I think my ass came off the bench.  Well, I know it did for the last rep.


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> About my knee...
> 
> I went back to the first clinic to give them the disk.  They said they didnt know how to read it, but they had a sheet from the radiologist.  Buuut they mustve misplaced it.  They asked for the MRI place to fax it over again, buuuuut it never came.
> 
> ...




Geez, no wonder they get paid the big bucks..


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2008)

He said hed call and let me know...so thats 2 different places that will inform me on my next step.

I really hope nothing is wrong and that I do get physical therapy.  I learned so much shit when I got my rehab for my back that I still use til this day.  You really dont know some of this material until its literally hands on.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2008)

good luck


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks fu!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2008)

What a waste of a Sunday.  I got up at 7:45AM to make it to the gym to deadlift heavy shit and got to work at 11:30AM.  However, the fucking gym doesnt open til 10AM on Sundays!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

The reason for joining the gym I joined is because it's 24 hours with the key-card access.  The first Sunday I was a member, I didn't yet have the card and I went to go workout in the afternoon and found out that for normal members, the club is closed all day on Sunday.  So I tried banging on the door for someone to let me in, but the people on the treadmill were being pricks.

I hate that shit. 

You're comfortable enough to do heavy DL work?  Any new news to report on that knee?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2008)

Luckily, my gym closes at 10pm on Sundays and I got out of work at 6:30pm.  

I asked for some advice from someone that does a lot of flexibility training and has had a surgery on her knee.  She asked if there was no pain and if there wasnt to not worry.  She basically said the same thing which was work slowly back into it and watch for pain.  "The sound is just the cartilage moving around, but it should be fine."  Not the most professional advice, but she does know her shit.  Afterall, she trains people this way.

HAM DOMINANT!

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged KETTLE BELL RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps (DOH grip)
365lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI; staggered grip)

Standing GMs
175lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, the first set scared me, but the rest were cake.  No straps!   Pretty good number, but still way lower than before.  For a 3x3 rep scheme, I need to go up.

Good Mornings were a bitch.  3x6 hardly seems like major volume, but I was winded and my legs were shaky.

Skipped Calves, had to get home if I wanted any pussy.

Oh...and working out after legs is a god send.  No BJs, no alcohol, just a legitimate hard on and a lot of cum.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

That's insane that a gym wouldn't be open early, even on Sundays..

GJ on the deadlifts, without straps even!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks!  I have been doing DOH for the longest time.  It all started when squaggleboggin (remember him?) spoke about it.  However, I used DOH so much that when my grip fatigued, I automatically used straps instead of switching to staggered.

I am so psyched on the Deads.  I want to go up so badly, however, Ive been teeter tottering around the idea of adding more volume again.  Ugh.  I cant ever make up my mind.

I just need to get my squats back.  I think I am just going to ease back into it and see if any pain happens.  Never did before, but I am pretty gun shy nowadays since the disk (which is also why I dont shoot up the intensity on deads).  Ill keep the volume low and have some intensity.  ~225 or so.  Ugh...I was at 275 last time!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2008)

You really need to do the trap bar deadlifts.  If your gym doesn't have one, make them get one.  I mean, there is no reason whatsoever I can see for you to do regular deadlifts, especially with your back.  If you want a more hamstring dominant movement, do glute ham raises, but any benefit you get in your low back/traps from deads will be the same with trap bar deads, if not better.

It is just a more comfortable movement, you will be able to lift real nice weights without the fear of messing up your back, or well, at least lessened fear.  By having the bar perfectly in your center of gravity, you will be a lot less likely to ever have your back in a compromising position.

look into it.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2008)

We do have a trap bar.  I cycle my workout ideas and thats the next one up.

I guess the biggest reason why I havent yet is cuz of the rarity of trap bars.  If I had to switch gyms, for instance, and they didnt have a trap bar, I might be stuck.

Its like lifting with straps.  The one day you forget to bring them to the gym, your workout will suck.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> We do have a trap bar.  I cycle my workout ideas and thats the next one up.
> 
> I guess the biggest reason why I havent yet is cuz of the rarity of trap bars.  If I had to switch gyms, for instance, and they didnt have a trap bar, I might be stuck.
> 
> Its like lifting with straps.  The one day you forget to bring them to the gym, your workout will suck.



I see your point, but I think your back health takes precedence over the "fear" of your next gym not having a trap bar.  Invest in your own, and just bring it with you if they don't have one and won't get one.

You know, it's not like I really "know" you, but I know you had a back injury and I know you love lifting and I don't wanna see you have to stop because you fucked up your back again doing a deadlift.  

trust me, it took a while for me to get over the stigma of not doing regular deads anymore, I think a part of us thinks we "have" to do this or "have" to do that exercise and we get brainwashed.  Oh no, I am not doing deads! but they are so great and important!  I must be missing out on something, my anterior serratus minimus is not getting worked out anymore, oh shit!

So my point is, just use the fucking trap bar


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2008)

ohhh..

alright.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2008)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/extended appendage
Floor Bridges on hands w/extended appendage

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
90lbs for 3 reps (too heavy?)
70lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI; strapped)

Medium-Wide Grip T-Bar
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Close, Supinated Grip Pulldowns
200lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
220lbs for 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Cable Row
220lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Mixed feelings about today.   90lbs never felt this heavy.  Shit, even last time I did 2 sets of 3 reps AFTER 2 sets of 70lbs.  I was strapped too, but nothing made up for it.  I even had lousy range of motion for the 90.  Nothing to it.  I am a pussy.  

T-Bars....I am going to post a thread in Training today about this.  The wide grips make for a shady "pick up."  Youre gonna have to tune into Training to see what I mean, but if I am going to do this Lever-type machine, exercise, I will have to do it with a neutral grip.

Surprisingly, lat pulldowns werent as boring as before.    With pullups being kinda lousy (ive also lost interest in them), it might be time to make these a staple for now.  200 was too comfy, so I increased it.  Ahh, there we go.  I didnt come here to relax!

Rows were up too, but the range of motion started to suck.  210 might had been a better option.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 27, 2008)

Usually for my T-bar rows, I just take a bar, throw it on the ground and weigh down one end, put the weight on the other end and grab the bar with my hands stacked left on top of right (or whatever you prefer) with no wraps and just lift it a little into position, then row it. 

I see those "set-ups" in my gym too but have always been weary of them. It seems like they are trying to make an easy and simple exercise easier, but at what cost I wonder.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2008)

*Return of the quads*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged BW Squats on platform (much better)

Barbell ATG Squats
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (45-60 sec RI; no pain)

Barbell Lunges
95lbs for 2 sets, 12 steps (60+ sec RI; alternating)
95lbs for 2 sets, 12 steps (60+ sec RI; one side at a time)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

 No pain then or now.  Well see if I have some later.

I took it easy though.  225lbs isnt too bad whatsoever, but stimulates some fatigue.  I was starting to wonder that maybe MY past version of the single legged squats are what messed things up.  For example, if I was to do a set on squats using only my right leg, my left leg would be crossed over my right knee.  Meaning, my left leg's ankle would rest just superior to my patella.  I am wondering if the weight of that ankle/leg prevented some flexibility on the knee.  I have done this on both sides and my right knee cracks a tad too. 

Not much else to say.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2008)

Push

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Regular Planks
Cable Woodchops

Alternating Incline DB Press
40lb DBs for 6 reps
50lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Fly
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Scaptions
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; small RPs on 3rd set)

Close Grip Bench Press
205lbs for 2 sets, 8, then 6, failed, then 1 more (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Standing and Incline DB pushes both went up 5 lbs.  Though they werent exactly tough, I was getting fatigued.  I had a horrible weekend (one of the worst in my life), so this is fine by me.

Flies went up a tad too, but scaptions remained the same.  I think last time I did this, I gave up.  Well, even though I took a couple breaths in between a couple reps, I wasnt giving up this time.  

Close grips...not much to say here.  I just lost motivation.  I didnt have much of that today cuz of my weekend + thoughts of my performance today.  I am going to try to tape it.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, I got a letter about my knee.

I am fine.  I just have "irregular cartilage" whatever that means.  

I could type out exactly what it says, but there is a lot of info and from what it sounds like, everything is within normal working range.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2008)

That's good news about your knee!!  

Horrible weekend huh???   Care to elaborate for us nosey peeps??


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2008)

Not this time.  

Dont worry, I didnt beat any women.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2008)

Ham Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on hands w/supersetted extended leg
Pendelums
Single Legged KB RDLs (10kg, 12kb, 16kg)

DB RDLs
55lb DBs for 5 reps
65lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow.  Today's RDLs had me winded as a motherfucker.  I thought I wasnt going to finish!  MY grip, MY GRIP was aching even with the straps!

Ok Glute Hams...what the fuck, what...  How can someone do these and NOT feel painful pressure on the quads?  By rep 6 I am starting to be distracted by the cushions going into the bottom-middle of my quads.  I tried removing myself from the cushions in between each rep.  Nope.  I tried staying on the cushions.  Nope.  How about lowering the ankles a bit?    What the fuck!


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

lol - I attempted the glute/ham raises a couple workouts ago....  got about 3-4 inches from parallel and went crashing to the floor like a rag doll...lol


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

katt said:


> lol - I attempted the glute/ham raises a couple workouts ago....  got about 3-4 inches from parallel and went crashing to the floor like a rag doll...lol



I enjoy the exercise.  I can see the benefit.  I can also see why its hard.  But I cant see how to get around the sort of pain I am having.

Its almost like doing preacher curls on a preacher ledge.  When I used to do them regularly, I ended up always pinching my "funny bone" during a regular ROM.  Too distracting to maintain a good workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I didnt beat any women.



Did that case ever get resolved?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on hands w/supersetted extended leg(s)
Cable woodchops, both ways (up-down, down-up)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

T-Bar Row, Neutral Grip 
3 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Widest Grip Lat Pulldowns
180lbs..whoa, too heavy
150lbs for 10 reps
140lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Reverse EZ bar Curls
50lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Woodchops from going bottom to top is a lot harder than the other way.  Guess I forgot.

Chin ups....Hmm.    What the fuck, this shouldnt be hard..  Is it possible to be overtrained on an exercise?  Everything else seems within normal range, but this shit shouldnt still be tough.  I think even despite the low frequency of shorter rests.  And, shit, 90 sec isnt all that short.

Welp, I tried T-bar rows with a neutral grip and its a ton better.  Guess thats going to be the way it goes from now on.

Lat pull downs...  Eh.. Ahh, Ahhhhhh now I remember why I hated this shit.

Hammer strength rows were aiight.  

Reverse curls...not sure why now I did these.  I didnt use straps today, so there wasnt really a need for this type of angle.


----------



## Big G (Mar 11, 2008)

Congras re:knee. I've been wondering. There's a buddy of mine at work that's really creaky/crackly too. He doesn't have pain but it's noisy. I wonder if it goes away over time. Did the doc say anyting about that?

I'm still not convinced that ATG squats don't aggravate stuff like that.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2008)

Well Ill respond to that by my next entry...

QUAD DOMINANT

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/supersetted extended appendages
Floor Bridges on hands w/extended leg
Floor Bridges w/feet on ball and leg extensions

ATG Squats
The bar for 15 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI)

DB Marching Lunge
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 steps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Took it a bit easy today after the heavy lifts.  Squats were fine.  I can go up!  No pain whatsoever.

Lunges...ugh, still a cardio favorite.  I was spent after this.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2008)

Push

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for....2 reps  

OK!  > 3 hours of sleep is going to fuck all this up!

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 min moderates
5 min cool down

Total time = 18 min; HR = 180-190

I couldnt sleep at all last night.  Shit, I got up at...umm well I never slept.  I fell asleep after 5 and woke up every so often and went home (from a girl's) at 9am.

I thought 2 ephedras would save me.  Uh uh.  Buuut HIIT was still a good work out.  Ill bench tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2008)

No active stretches? 

Warm ups..
Side Planks
Rope Crunches

Flat Barbell Bench
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 3, 2.5, 2.25 reps (> 2 min RI; failed)

Speed Bench
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
Same thing for 4.5 reps (90 sec RI; failed)

Static Stretched


Hmph.  315 felt heavy.  I had some arching in the back going on too...  At least, I felt better than yesterday.

OHs were best ever.  Sure I failed on the standings, but I didnt give up as fast or easily as before.  Seated were just me saying fuck it.  OH presses are the most TAXING on my cardio.  Sincerely, ANY other lifts dont suffer as much as these.  My form, strength, tempo, all of it is affected by the slightest loss of breath.

Speed bench.  Ok, can someone tell me the speed of speed benching?  I go as fast as I can without loss of form, but fatigue is inevitable, yes?  I am just wondering cuz I can obviously go faster if I used lighter weight, but what are the limitations?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2008)

well, that's why they only do 3 reps sets on speed bench, you know, those big powerlifting types.  With only 3 reps, you are surely not going to lose form as you go.  there are varying opinions on how to do them, some say just lower and lift the weight as fast as you can, while others say lower it under control, pause for a split second and then explode up.  I guess it's up to you as to what you do.

the weight should be around  60% of your 1RM for the 3 rep sets.  If you are gonna do 8 rep sets, I would obviously lower the weight accordingly.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2008)

Ohhh.  Hmm.  I havent read up on some things that I did years ago, so I have to re-freshen myself.

Id LIKE to do a heavier weight.  205 is a bit of a joke, but going fast, its not.

I slightly remembered going down slowly and having an explosive concentric.  (P/RR/S)  However, I jumped around with it until I just declared that I dont know what I am doing.

My sticky point of the 315 I did today was pretty much right off my chest.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ohhh.  Hmm.  I havent read up on some things that I did years ago, so I have to re-freshen myself.
> 
> Id LIKE to do a heavier weight.  205 is a bit of a joke, but going fast, its not.
> 
> ...



If you want to specifically target that sticking point, *they* say to do lots of stuff for the low end, such as dumbbells, paused bench presses or even incline press.  Or, you can also just work on getting faster and faster through the speed work, so once you get fast enough you should just be able to blast through the sticky point.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2008)

Got my Body Composition tested today.

12.7% BF

Skin Caliper tests on my pec, navel, quad.

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Cable Wood Chops
Single Legged KB RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps (DOH grips)
385lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI; staggered grip)

Good Mornings
175lbs...nah. 
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf extensions on Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today's deadllift numbers are quite nice.  Though I started to lose grip, I think I am done for now.  I really want to shoot for that 405, but I am going to take Stewart's advice and switch to the trap bar.  I have other little changes too coming up..

Good mornings...  Eh, I wanted to go light on these cuz of the feeling I was getting during the deads.

Calves were good.  These are always fun when you do them less often.

That being said, I have been thinking if I have a hernia lately.    However, after reading threads on here vs. what I find on the net, chances are if I have one, I prolly know it.  Truth be told, I feel a slight pressure on the anterior side where my femur enters into my pelvis.  I look for some sort of bulge and I even cough to see/feel any sort of abnormality poking through when there is abdominal pressure.  However, I feel both sides of my torso and nothing seems unbalanced.  In other words, my left side flexes as much as my right side.

I also have no pain or burn...  So it doesnt _sound_ like a hernia, but I am going to see if the school has a doc to check me.  I just really dont know what else it is.  Besides this, I felt that getting a 3RM (it was prolly more) on a deadlift for a person that has a herniated disk was enough to fulfill my pride.

Now I want to lift as much heavy shit as many times as I can.  Here comes volume and possible the return of P/RR/S.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Great job on the low BF%.

Great job on the Deads, too.  Not to mention the entire workout!

As for the supposed hernia, you probably just pulled something.  I did that once.  I was nearly freaking out, but it went away.  And it's my understanding that hernias don't just go away.  The strain (just above and to the left of my nads) did take over three weeks to completely heal.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it silly to think "if you have a hernia, you WILL know" or can it be very small and almost undetected?

Some thread have said both sides which makes it confusing, but the internet supports the "you will know" side.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Is it silly to think "if you have a hernia, you WILL know" or can it be very small and almost undetected?
> 
> Some thread have said both sides which makes it confusing, but the internet supports the "you will know" side.



I'm more of the "you will know" side.  Granted, it may just be a lesion, but it'll work itself into a hernia. At that point, you'll know.  As you with most "it could be something bad" injuries, go see your GP.

Lastly, I look at it as a numbers game.  You're statistically more likely to pull a muscle (or tendon) than you are to get a hernia.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2008)

Well...lets just hope that this doesnt get 'worse.'  Really, really, lets hope!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Pendelums
Bridges w/legs on ball doing marches

Weighted Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 5 reps
45lbs for 3 reps
80lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (3 min RI; strapped; last rep was 80% done)

Neutral Grip T-Bar
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (~2:30 RI)

Supinated, Close Grip Lat pulldowns
220lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Wide Grip Cable Rows
210lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I kinda felt strong today.  I fucked up the breathing on the last set of the pullups, so I failed, but fuck it.

Rows were pretty good.  I like the neutral grip T-bars. 

Pulldowns had a funny feeling in the groin area.... 

Cable rows sucked.  Ugh.


Well thats that.  I dont know if I pulled something in my groin or if its a hernia, but I am going ot lay low for a bit and if it doesnt go away (or gets worse), Ill see about checking it out.  

My numbers will stop now and I will return to volume.  I feel like I got some decent numbers, but they couldve been better with more concentration, but Ive had one helluva semester so far...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Pulldowns had a funny feeling in the groin area....



  Exactly what were you pulling?   


















Resting up is a good idea.  Don't want to take any chances.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2008)

I really wish I could find out some info on small hernias...or what a groin pain feels like.

I dont see any protrusions...but I feel some pain during some lifts.  I mean, I guess it feel like a pulled muscle...wait no, what does a pulled muscle in the ab area feel like?


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I really wish I could find out some info on small hernias...or what a groin pain feels like.
> 
> I dont see any protrusions...but I feel some pain during some lifts. I mean, I guess it feel like a pulled muscle...wait no, what does a pulled muscle in the ab area feel like?


 
I've done that a few times.  Not sure exactly what it is, but have been paranoid of it being a hernia.  Disappeared afterwards, and my next workout two days later had no problems. This happened both times.

It's probably nothing.  However, I'd stop during a workout if you do feel like it could get worse.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2008)

Returning to the sweat shop tomorrow.  Return of the bulgarians and front squats might make an appearance!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2008)

Quad Dominant

Beaten, Demolished, Annihilated

Active Stretched big time

Warm ups..
V-ups w/isolations
Planks
Single Legged Squats on platform; almost pistols

Front Squats (3/X/0 tempo)
The bar for x reps
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Bulgarians (2-3/X/0)
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; RPs all over the place)

Leg Extensions (1/1/1 tempo)
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (> 30 sec RI)

Seated Calf (4/X/0 tempo)
2 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Still feeling discomfort in the groin area, but I am pretty sure its not as bad.  I only felt it in the V-ups...

Front Squats were done, again, with my arms crossed over.  I tried to do the whole "elbows up" shit, but I couldnt get them up.  I dont know why, I even stepped back from the bar and tried it with nothing and I noticed that if I got my elbows up, my wrists are beyond me neck (towards my back).  It was here that I noticed my forearms are longer than my humerus.  Only way to get them up is to saw off my wrists...

Bulgarians...  *BULGARIANS* FUCK YOU!  Seriously, these fuckers caught up with me in a hurry on my 2nd set, 2nd leg (which was always the right leg).  I kept having to stop at the 4th rep (or 14th).  Christ oh fucking mighty.  I even dropped the DBs at some point and said fuck it.  But I couldnt let that stand on my return to the sweat factory.

Leg extensions.  Hmm, 80lbs burned?  Eh, who fucking cares.

I wouldve liked to have done standing instead of sitting calf raises, but standing calf raises causes skin discolorations on my shoulders.  They dont hurt, but they look like 2 horizontal red stretch marks along my shoulders that dont go away for days.  If I am going to jacksonville today to see my lady friend, I sure dont want to look fucked up.


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2008)

Akira said:
			
		

> Bulgarians... *BULGARIANS* FUCK YOU! Seriously, these fuckers caught up with me in a hurry on my 2nd set, 2nd leg (which was always the right leg). I kept having to stop at the 4th rep (or 14th). Christ oh fucking mighty. I even dropped the DBs at some point and said fuck it. But I couldnt let that stand on my return to the sweat factory.


 
Hahaha, .  Those fuckers sure sting.  My best efforts were 60lb DB's for something like 3 or 4 reps, I had to sit for 4 minutes after that, fearing to move cuz i thought my back would break.  Bulgarians are THE worst movement.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2008)

They really are a doozy.  I just wonder if its one of those movements that JUST elicits a burning effect (see dumb bell raises).


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Side Planks
Cable Woodchops

Flat DB Press (3/X/0)
50lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 6 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; OH SHIT!  Forgot tempo on first 3 sets)

Standing OH BB Press (2-3/X/0
135lbs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 5, 4 reps (90 sec RI; failed)

Dips
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated OH Neutral Grip DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ran out of time, but good workout nonetheless.  It was a tough day due to a tough morning.

OHs failed, yeah, but I know I can get this shit situated had I had more calories and sleep to work with.

Not much to say, everything was kinda easy, but the tempo sure fucks with it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2008)

*Ham*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Floor Bridges on hands w/extended leg
Single Legged KB RDLs

Trap Bar Deadlifts
2 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Good Mornings
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (>30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
120lbs for 8 reps
180lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Not much to say.  FIrst time i did a trap bar deadlift.  Interesting term:  Trap Bar.  Shouldnt it be DEADLIFT BAR?  Anyway, it felt like a ground based squat without the burn of the quads.  I dont know how much the bar weighs, but what I did today was 2 plates on each side (225lbs?).  Fun stuff, Ill keep at it.

GMs were light only cuz I didnt know how Id do against 30 total reps with 60 sec RIs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Isometric Floor Bridges on hands w/extended leg
> ...



I'm surprised you only did 225 or so with the trap bar...  Generally, you can deadlift more with the trap bar then with a straight bar.  Maybe cause it was your first time?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> FIrst time i did a trap bar deadlift.  Interesting term:  Trap Bar.  Shouldnt it be DEADLIFT BAR?



I think it's called a Trap bar since it's easier to do shrugs with it rather than a straight bar.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2008)

No, I understand, but was it built for that specific purpose?  I guess so, huh.

Stewart, yes, it was my first time.  Wanted to get it right.  Plus my volume has changed so I didnt want to get cocky.

So how much does the bar weigh?  45?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> No, I understand, but was it built for that specific purpose?  I guess so, huh.
> 
> Stewart, yes, it was my first time.  Wanted to get it right.  Plus my volume has changed so I didnt want to get cocky.
> 
> So how much does the bar weigh?  45?



depends on the actual bar.  Mine weighs 50 pounds, you might just have to weigh yours to find out.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2008)

*Pull (earlier)*

Active Stretched (ouch!)

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
..thats it?

Bent Over Barbell Row
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Close Grip Chin ups
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
2 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Seated DB Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Reverse Pre-weighted EZ Curl bar curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ahhh.  Nice to work out without too much of a fucking rush. 

Seemed light today, but it still hurt.  Wasnt balls to the wall, but I wanted to watch form and barbell rows have always been shady with me.  I dont think I have ever rowed heavy shit with good form.  This is also why tempo was pretty missionary.  Well, I kinda forgot. 

Pullups are always fuckign shitty with this bar they have.    Seriously, cant they wrap some fucking tape around it?  I mean, if youre not allowed to use chalk, then somethings gotta give.  

Neutral T-bar was good.  Right about the HR I was looking for while lifting.

Lat pulldowns were boring.  Hmph.  I cant seem to find too many substitutes for this one..

Curls!  Yeah!  I hated sluggin around light weight DBs, but they gave me a run for my money.  I guess Ill never be able to curl a lot after flexing my elbow doing heavier compounds.  Threw reverses in cuz I want my forearms to get even better looking!


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah, those reverses are killers!  they burn! 

On the chin bar, can't you use straps to use for those?  Or if all else fails, bring your own tape and tear it off after you do your set.....


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2008)

I really dont want to use straps cuz I look at my pull days as a grip/forearm day.  If I used tape, I might be fucked with and I cant have that.

I really dont have a choice.  If I want to go up, I guess I have to use straps.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2008)

You don't think you could get away with putting tape of your own on it?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2008)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Planks on forearms w/extended leg (alternated)
Same thing but on hands (like a push up)
Single Legged Squats on platform (pistols)
Step ups, one side at a time

Front Squats (3/X/0-1)
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Barbell Lunge
95lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps ( >60 sec RI; failed on last set at 8, see description)

Unilateral Leg Press (leg extensions wasnt available and I needed to make up for being a pussy)
3 plates on each leg for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf
150lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Front Squats really winded me today.  The bar started to slide downwards as well.    Might have to stay at this weight to perfect form.

Barbell lunges temporarily replaced bulgarians.  Not sure that was a smart move.. I got VERY wobbly when I got to my right leg on my 2nd set (always started with the left leg).  Being dizzy + wobbly is no fun combo.  Thats why I did leg press.

I wasnt going to do standing calf, but seated was taken.


I was pretty dehydrated today.  I sweat my ass off in stage combat and I never truly rehydrated.  Not to mention, I consumed a triple espresso right before heading to the gym.  I did consume about 20oz of water.  It wasnt enough.





fufu said:


> You don't think you could get away with putting tape of your own on it?



No.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2008)

don't take this the wrong way, it is more inquisitive than anything else, but how come it seems your numbers have been lower recently than what I remember you doing?  and I am not talking about your strength phase with the 3x3 either, even before that it just seemed your numbers in general were higher, or maybe it's just me


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 7, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> don't take this the wrong way, it is more inquisitive than anything else, but how come it seems your numbers have been lower recently than what I remember you doing?  and I am not talking about your strength phase with the 3x3 either, even before that it just seemed your numbers in general were higher, or maybe it's just me


Took the words right out of my mouth. Guess I missed something.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Barbell lunges temporarily replaced bulgarians.  Not sure that was a smart move.. I got VERY wobbly when I got to my right leg on my 2nd set (always started with the left leg).



Why not try them alternating legs on each rep?  That would keep the reps the same for each leg.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> don't take this the wrong way, it is more inquisitive than anything else, but how come it seems your numbers have been lower recently than what I remember you doing?  and I am not talking about your strength phase with the 3x3 either, even before that it just seemed your numbers in general were higher, or maybe it's just me



My tempo has been affecting this.  If you look back when I did P/RR/S, the power was around the same strength.  Plus, some workouts I am doing now are new to me or were never perfected (i.e. front squats, bulgarians)

Once I get used to the tempo, it will prolly shoot up again.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Why not try them alternating legs on each rep?  That would keep the reps the same for each leg.



You mean do a right leg, then the left leg?  To tell you the truth, when I first did this exercise (not yesterday, the FIRST few times), I performed it in that way and it was way more wobbly.  Not to mention, I guess cuz of momentum (or the wobbliness), I kept hitting the dame squat cage pillars.

Honestly, Marching lunges are my favorite, but I wanted to change shit up.  Hence the light weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Cable Woodchops

Flat DB Press (3/X/1)
55lb DBs for 8 reps
75lb DBs for 8 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; failed, for I ditched the tempo on the 3rd & 4th sets)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 3rd set, 7th rep, RPed, got the last 3 out)

Seated OH Neutral Grip DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 3rd set, 7th rep, RPed, failed at 9th)

Tate Press
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Skipped Static due to time restraints


Ok, I am going to either ditch the tempo or increase the RIs (or decrease the weight), cuz I am really having a tough time catching my breath after some sets.

Standing OH BBs are the worst when it comes to catching my breath.  It sucks to pant during a negative.

Dips and OH DBs were just normal tempo, but it was Burn Central Station.  wasnt bad and it made sense for the RIs.

In light of the last two posts for Stewart and Witch, I might have to say goodbye to the tempo.  I was thinking about alternating it, but if I did that I might as well do the damn P/RR/S again.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2008)

Eh, ditch the tempo, just put up the numbers, that's my opinion anyway.  as long as you are in control of the weight, fuck it.  all it does is bring your numbers down and I personally would rather lift more weight than be able to lower less weight for longer.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2008)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged RDLS w/KBs

Trap Bar Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing Good Mornings
115lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
120lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok who knows what the fuck happened today, but I felt like I was doing HIIT training during the deads.  Never have I felt such panting from doing this.  90 sec isnt that long of a time.  Jesus, I guess I NEED to do some cardio work.

GMs were too light.

Curls were boring as usual.  Calves were...ok.

Hmpf.  I didnt want to go today.    Glad that I did though.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks on forearms (feels better than on hands?)
Inverted Rows

Bent Over Barbell Rows
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
195lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups (whoops, supposed to be close grip!)
30lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; last rep was aborted, RPed for 10 sec and got it back)

Neutral Grip T-Bar Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns, supinated
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB Curls
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Eh, shit load of barbell wrist curls, sometimes with the Fat Bar

Static Stretched


Weird thing with the planks...  I get better stimulation on my obliques when I am on my forearms than on my hands.  Seems too easy, but if I can feel it more this way, then fuck it.

Bent Over Rows are light yeah, but my form needs to be perfected.  Its odd, one minute this weight feels too fucking easy, the next minute, its not going up all the way.  Hmph.  AND its the first exercise!  

I did pullups at the squat cage where I was doing the rows.  These handles are brailed, but only the wide grips.  The neutrals are smooth.   Anyway, it was better so I will TRY to keep this up.  Just sucks cuz the bars are so high, so I need to get a bench + make sure the cage isnt occupied...ahhh.

T-bars were crazy.  Fuck, it was so tiring!  I will keep this weigh for this RI.

Lat pulldowns were too easy.

Curls were wonderful, wrist curls were just fantastic.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2008)

*Quad*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
"Power Yoga" (obliques, glutes, shoulders, hamstrings, quads)
Crunches on ball
Single Legged Squats or improving Pistols

Front Squats
95lbs for 6 reps
115lbs for 6 reps
165lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Split Squats (thats what I did last time, just over-complicated the label)
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; failed on last set, R leg, RPed, finished set)

Leg Extensions
120lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate + 10lbs on both sides for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Holds
105lb, 115lb, 125lb DBs for 10 sec holds, supersetted, ascending then descending

Static Stretched


I _was_ supposed to focus on form for the front squats and keep the weight the same, but whats 10lbs?  Damn, this reminds me of getting back into squats after my disk injury.  Its weird fucking around with light weight and still getting winded.

Split Squats just burns.  Always the 2nd leg of a set and its always the side that stabilizes... 

Leg Extensions, what can I say, I always take it easy for these.

Calves...Ive decided to just go heavy as possible from now on.  Watch for progressions here.

Threw in static holds cuz, well, I want my forearms to look and function great!

No go fuck yourself.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks ~supersetted~ into Oblique Planks (on hands)
Planks with extended leg
Push ups on Stability

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 8 reps
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 5, 4 reps (90 sec RI; last set's 4th reps was a Forced Rep)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 6, 4, 4 reps (90 sec RI; failed)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; last set failed at 8th, RPed, fired out 1 more)

Seated Neutral Grip OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 3rd set at 8th rep, RPed out last 2)

OH Tricep Extensions
80lbs for 8 reps
90lbs for 6 reps (45 sec RI; whoops!  Got Cocky)

Barbell Wrist Curls
135lbs for 10 reps...FUCK THIS
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse Barbell Wrist Curls
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ditching the tempo unchains my strength, obviously, but there were some fails.  Shit, theyre all over the place!  I felt good today too, but I didnt consume many calories before I came to the gym, so that would prolly explain why I lost strength after the Flat Press.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2008)

*Hams*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Floor Bridges on hands
90 sec Planks (these are hard now?!)
Single Legged KB RDLs (got up to 20kgs!)

Trap Bar Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing GooD Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 6 reps
1 plate + 30lbs on each side for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical

5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Man!  I need to get some wind back!  Christ fucking sakes!!!  I was just over 90 sec on the trap deads.  Ugh, I just couldnt get it together.  I even felt wobbly towards the end. 

GMs too!  I think I rested more than usual, but fuck it.

I skipped curls cuz I wanted to do HIIT.

Calves were heavier than usual, as prescribed.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Oblique Planks on forearms
Inverted Rows

Bent Over Barbell Rows
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
205lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
30lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral T-Bars
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
130lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB Curls
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
4 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Ahh, just like the good ol' days when I had hardly anything to do but work out.  Kinda odd though..

Bent Over Rows...ok can someone tell what the fuck is going on?  Oh..maybe I should!  205lbs felt heavy for the actual pull AND my grip was fading.  On sets 2-4, after the 4th rep, I had to take an extra moment to focus on form cuz it was feeling heavy.  HEAVY?  I can row fucking 130lb DBs, but I can row a total 205lbs?!  Someone paint me red and call me Suzan.

Chin ups were corrected from last week.  Got a little worn towards the end, but thats ok considering the god damn battle beforehand.  

T-bars are still fucking awesome.  Now I can go up..

Lat pulldowns are still fucking awful.  Now I can go up..

Db Curls?  Eh, my left arm was significantly weaker today.  Weird, cuz my left arm is better at arm wrestling (I jerk off with my right, so hold back the jokes).  Meanwhile, there was an asshole curls 135lbs in the squat cage for reps.  I wonder if the genius can do 1 rep with at least average form.

HIIT was a fucking joke today cuz the school decided to not have A/C in the cardio room.  Oh thats funny.  Fucking hilarious.   +   =


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Even though it may have been sub par for you, it's still a good workout.

You seem to be having "weakness" issues in different areas.  Might you be overtrained?  Then again, everyone suffers a off day.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2008)

My frequency in the gym isnt as constant as it used to be, not to mention, volume changes have occurred along with exercise selection and order, so overtraining is pretty doubtful.  I dont have the side effects either (lack of interest, sleeplessness, depression, etc)

Bent Overs were always a bitch to me.  I think I _MAYBE _got up to 275.  Ill bet it was with shitty form, as it was before my disk injury.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2008)

*Quads*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Variations of planks
Pistols

Front Squats
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
175lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Split Squats
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Skipped Extensions

Standing Calf Raise
110lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
200lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical for 25 min


Looks like Front Squats are coming along nicely.  175lbs was cake.  

Didnt fail when I alternated my split squats.  Someone suggested this earlier and since I failed 2 times in a row, I decided to go this route.  And it worked, so thanks.

Didnt feel like waiting for extensions..Calves were fucking incredible, as always. 

I decided to do steady cardio tonight.  Wouldve went longer but the gym closes at 9pm now?

Not a bad night at all.  Considering I had 4 mugs of beer + 1 "electric lemonade" at Chilis 5 hours before this....


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunch

Flat DB Press
55lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
75lbs for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; failed at last rep [6th in 4th set])

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; last set failed 6th, RPed fired out only 2 more)

Seated OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Rope Pushdowns
120lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Gorilla Hangs


No time to explain.  Lots of shit went up.  Less failures.  Thinking about doing heavy seated OH Presses FIRST from now on.


----------



## 1quick1 (May 1, 2008)

Nice work man.  I like the thread title.


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Hey are you cutting?  Seemed to me that you where the plank king, and now you're wimping out???   Do you need to take a week off just to get back to speed?  I know you said you weren't hitting the gym as often as normal, but you think you need a little break?


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2008)

HELL NO!  School is out so I can focus more on food again.

God knows why planks have become hard...then again I dont push myself too much with them cuz theyre so boring.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2008)

*Ham*

Gainesville Health & Fitness Center... 

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks
Bridge on Ball
Single Legged DB RDLs

Conventional Barbell Deadlift (no trap bar)
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing Barbell Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

"Horizontal Calf Raise"
3 plates on each side for 6 reps
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Barbell Holds
295lbs for 3 sets, 23s, 16s, 12s  (30 sec RI)

Barbell Wrist curls
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse Barbell Wrist curls
95lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down
18 min Total

Static Stretched


My gym is closed for the week, so I tried out the infamous GHFC!  And what a bunch of jewish bastards.

I asked for a week pass.  No good.  Ok, then just a day.  No good.  JESUS, WHAT?!  No free day?!!?  It was $12 to work out!!!!!!    Not only that, but their rates are outrageous.  $29 sign up fee then $48 dollars a month?  From what I saw in there, the place isnt worth more than $35 a month..  Equipment was aged, machines were old, limited free weight space..  Personal Training looked awesome there.  God dammit, I gotta get recertified...

Anyway, NO TRAP BAR, so back to conventionals it was.  Only they had those hexagonal plates!  I hate that shit when it comes to deads!  Fucking always rolling in between reps..

GMs were normal..

I went and tried this calf machine thing.  Ive done it before in my gym back home, but any machine that requires a lot of plates to become functional sucks, IMO.  

When I was there, this bodybuilding chump comes over with a partner and works out on the seated calf.  This jerkoff just got off the smith machine.  He started doing burn out pyramids on the seated calf and though, I wasnt going to make fun of that cuz I know about "Shock" workouts and such, but the asshole just did a gazillion sets on the smith machine doing legs, so fuck him, he doesnt know shit.  Plus, I nodded a "hello" to him and he just made eye contact and looked away.  Fucking jerk.  He had makeup on too.  Ill bet hes having a good time right now fucking himself.

Anyhoo.. I went ahead and did a full session of HIIT on a different type of elitpcal machine.  I hate doing that just cuz the mechanics are always different from machine to machine.   Not to mention, I wanted to get a full day in considering I paid $12 for a day.


Seriously, thats crazy.  No free day?  I even said I had never been there before and they asked "do you live here or just visiting."  They wouldve given me free days IF I didnt live here.  WHAT?!    Dumbasses.  I wont go back and I wont recommend it.  There are other gyms I am going to try locally if I need to workout before next week.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2008)

12 bucks for a day pass is silly, some gyms charge like 15-30 bucks.

A new planet fitness opening up 10 minutes away charges 10 _a month_.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2008)

$10 a month?!  As long as it has the necessities, youd be a fool not to join.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2008)

*Push*

"Powerhouse" by Baileys

Active Stretched

Warm ups
Oblique Planks
Horizontal InchWorms 
Push Up on Ball

DB Flat Press
50lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 4 reps
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; NO FAILURES!  Holla!)

Seated OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 6 reps
60lb DBs for 6 reps
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; NO FAILURES!  Holla one mo' 'gain!)

Standing OH BB Press
115lbs for 3 sets, 10, 8, 4 reps (60 sec RI; FAILED!  God dammit!  )

Skull Crushers
90+lbs for 2 sets, 10, 8 reps (45 sec RI; Failed    )

HIIT, Eliptical
3 min warm up 
9 sets of 20 sec sprints
3 min cool down

FORGOT TO STRETCH?


Ok, new gym!
1.  Got a 7 day pass
2.  Lower rates
3.  Better quality of pussy (less quantity)

However, they had hexagonal plates again!    Dag Nabit!  

I rocked this place though.  Finally surpassed my platuea on the DB press and the dips.  Finally got some stamina!

I switched around the seated and standing OH presses.  80lbs felt kinda heavy, but I can go up, but not by much.  By the time I got to BBs, I was spent.

Overall, great day.


----------



## biggfly (May 7, 2008)

Any plan soon to do any 1 RM to see if they have gone up?? See about the Quest for 405 bench??


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2008)

Nah not any time soon.  The 90 sec rests really hold that kind of shit back.  Actually, not for 1RMs, but to get there, Id have to start over.  

I am kinda just working on looks right now.  Its summer afterall.


----------



## biggfly (May 7, 2008)

I hear you. I am all over the place month to month...one month I want to be a hulk, then I lay awake saying no man just get shredded, then next I just want to be a strong ass mutherfucker. But summer...all about the aesthetics!!


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I hear you. I am all over the place month to month...one month I want to be a hulk, then I lay awake saying no man just get shredded, then next I just want to be a strong ass mutherfucker. But summer...all about the aesthetics!!



Story of my life.  I never commit to what's important.  However doing something like P/RR/S or Westside certainly helps the dedication to a program.


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2008)

*Quads*

Active & Matic Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Bridges w/feet on ball into curls

Front Squats
The bar for 10 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Barbell Split Squats
115lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Leg Extensions
3 plates for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
3 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Front Squats are getting easier.  Remind me to NOT do this again with a wife beater.  Fucking sweat makes shit a lot more slippery.

Split squats...umm    Well, lets just say there were a lot of pauses!  Nothing over 8 sec, but I had to take some breathers in between reps.  Hey, it was either that or quiting the set. 

Leg extensions were done with plates and not a chain.  Remind me to never do this again.  Not enough tension throughout the movement.

Calves were done with a lever that had 1 prong instead of 2.  Naturally, today's addition wont be compared well to the next day's.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks for 3x30sec
Inverted Rows

Weighted Chin Ups (WRONG ORDER, MORON!  )
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; threw in an extra rep cuz I started to cheat)

Bent Over Rows
215lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; CHEATED!)

Neutral Grip T-bar Rows
2 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pull Downs
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB Curl
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Bought Tribulus


Thats all I am going to see at that gym!  Two hot pieces of ass came in when I was LEAVING!  God dammit.  Older more refined pieces too.  Mid 20s, not low 20s.  Not a fan of them that young usually.

Anyway, who knows what the fuck I was thinking.  Chinups were easy, of course, cuz they were....FIRST!  Rows are supposed to be first, oh, god...

Yeah, God..help me.  Rows were terrible.  My grip sucked, my form sucked, my ROM sucked, and I ended up cheating.  Glad I did em though.  I think my grip is the WORST on these cuz of the downward motion of the row that immediately follows an ascension.  I could slow it down, but that I will be holding the bar for a longer period, so either way, I am fucked.  Ugh.  Had this exercise been first, it wouldve gone smoother.

Neutral and, surprise surprise, lat pull downs were fun!  DB Curls remained the same.

Now lets see if this $10 tribulus does anything.  Got 2 bottles.  Hey for $10 what harm can it cause? 625mg capsules


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2008)

*Home Sweet Home*

Hams..

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Single Legged KB RDLs (12kg, 16kg, 20kg, 24kg)

Trap Bar Dead Lifts
135lbs for 4 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; straps used on last 2 sets)

Standing Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Lying Leg Curls
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 50lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

::Insert Tired Smiley Here::  Seriously, why dont we have one?

I cant believe I used straps today!  I did it only cuz I was really fatiguing during the deads.  I thought that perhaps, theyd ease the pain, but.. 

Good Mornings...Ya know, I felt a little scared on this one...and dissatisfied.  I want to go up, but with this rep scheme?  I think Ill lower it to 8 reps and keep the rests around 90 or less.

By the time I got to calves, I was spent.  I was going to do HIIT, but fuck that.

Today just felt weird cuz of all the little pains I still have from a work related fight.   I have a vid of it, but god knows how I can get it on here.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2008)

oh do post the fight.   youtube it man, come on now


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2008)

Its more of a tackle.  Pretty good, but the format isnt friendly, but Ill see what I can do when I bring the CD home.


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hams..
> 
> Active Stretched
> 
> ...



This is for me..


MAKE SURE YOU STICK WITH 315 UNTIL NO STRAPS!!!!!


----------



## biggfly (May 12, 2008)

What do you do for work?? Def post that clip...let's see you "do work son!" as quoted by Big Black(Rob and Big)!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> ::Insert Tired Smiley Here::  Seriously, why dont we have one?



  Beats me.


----------



## biggfly (May 12, 2008)

Cuz my tired ass would wear it out using the damn thing everyday...


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2008)

Now that I am back in the swing, I wanted to see what everyone else is doing. You had a pretty serious back injury a while back. Do you have any inflammation after doing deads? Do trap bar deads feel better on the back than straight bar deads?

Also, you are putting up some damn good numbers.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Now that I am back in the swing, I wanted to see what everyone else is doing. You had a pretty serious back injury a while back. Do you have any inflammation after doing deads? Do trap bar deads feel better on the back than straight bar deads?
> 
> Also, you are putting up some damn good numbers.



Thanks.  Actually yesterday was quite fatiguing.  Ive never done this much weight with such short rests.  90 sec doesnt _seem _short, but with deads it is.  With that, my back is a bit tender today.  No pain like before, but inflammed like you said.  It feels like there was a lot of work put into my erectors to stay arched.  I really want to tape this set from the side to see if my back is actually rounding after the 2nd set.



TripleThreat said:


> Beats me.



Smart ass!  That smiley looks like he just took a melatonin.  I am talking about a smiley that wipes his brow and says <whew!>  Ya know, tired as in "beat."




biggfly  said:


> What do you do for work?? Def post that clip...let's see you "do work son!" as quoted by Big Black(Rob and Big)!!!



I do Loss Prevention for department stores.  Shouldnt say which one to avoid getting in trouble, but its a popular one.  Anyway, the vid comes off a hard drive.  Then we can copy it onto a CD, but it also copies a player with it.  IN other words, it may be impossible to separate the clip from the player.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Oblique Crunches
Push Ups on Ball

DB Flat Press
55lb DBs for 8 reps
75lb DBs for 8 reps
95lb DBs for 4 reps
125lb DBs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 4.5, 3 reps (90 sec RI; failed)

Seated OH DB Press
85lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; last set failed at 7, RPed, fired out last reps)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 2 sets, 10, 8 (60 sec RI; gave up)

Rope Push Downs
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical

3 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints (higher intensity)
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Ok, I mustve slept wrong 2 nights ago because the insertion point of my pecs (near shoulder) was tight as all hell.  I forgot about it today until I did my first set.  I fired through it though.    Not to make excuses, but I really wasnt up to par.

Seated OHs were fine.  Arching my back though..

I knew dips were going to suffer.  Not upset about it though.

I was upset about the standing.  Ugh, I was frustrated.  95lbs?   x 10!  

HIIT...I did this on a different machine this time (an older one) and the levels that they have (the resistance) are much more intense than the eliptical I usually use.

On a side note, ugh...Man..there is this girl that I see from time to time in the gym and she is top notch quality.  God damn, these types of girls are the only ones one should bother dating.  Not the beauty of her, but the level of attraction she always gives off to me.  "*That girl I always wanted to talk to*."  I never know when shes there, but today she was on an eliptical at the end on another row.  On one side was nothing and the other side was a fat jock talking to her.  When I walked in, she made eye contact, which means nothing cuz people always look at whom is coming and going.  I wanted to workout next to her and invoke a 'hello' but there was no avail.  In any case, I worked out behind her, stretched to her right, and never had an opening.  As I began to leave I made eye contact again and smirked.    Nothing back, but I smirked, I didnt smile.  In any case, I walked to the locker room and I had to pass back to leave.  I looked in made eye contact, walked passed some pillars, looked around, and she was still looking!  She was smiling too!  

Now if I can just fucking talk to her!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just talk to her!


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2008)

*Nothin' but HIIT*

Stretched

HIIT, Treadmill
5 min warm up
8 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Eliptical
15 min moderate pace
4 sets of 30 sec sprints w/30 sec moderates in between
5 min cool down

Stretched


In and out.  That girl was there again...and AGAIN, no machines were available next to her.  Not to mention, the same slob that was there before was there again.  Could it be her bfriend?  Wouldnt surprise me since hot girls around here aim incredibly fucking low.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2008)

*Quad Dammit*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Ipsilateral Planks
Cable Wood chops
Pistols

Front Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
205lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Split Squats
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; too heavy)

Leg Extensions
140lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing Calf
100lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
220lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; was supposed to do 4 sets)

Static Stretched


WHOA WHOA WHOA...205lbs was a killer.  My core was really called into play.  I started to wonder how or why this is better for your back.  Less compression of the disks is all I can think of, cuz when this shit is in FRONT of you, when you fatigue, your back will have a higher chance of rounding.  205lbs will have to stay for now.

The split squats were supposed to be 4x6 with 75 sec RI, but I fucked that up.  Ugh, I am going back down to 115lbs and do it until I dont need RPs in between reps.

Everything else was spectacular.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Cable Wood Chops
Inverted Rows

Bent Over Barbell Rows
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
205lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin ups
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; added an extra rep to make up for possible failed ROM)

Neutral Grip T-bars
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
137lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Preacher Curl
25lb DB for 6 reps
35lb DB for 3 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI; assists and negatives used with this)

Static Stretched


Rows were better this time.  I had a squat cage with the bar at the perfect resting level, I made sure to do them first, and maintained a better ROM. 

Pull ups were about what I expected.  I took some breaths in between the very last couple of reps and with that, I lost some ROM.  I made sure to make up for it.

Neutrals were pretty tiring.  This is what gave me a sweat.  Yeah, that means I wasnt sweating much earlier.    Something is definitely lacking.

Lat Pulldowns were just as tiring.  Biceps isolations were nothing to frown at.  I am sick of using light weight, regardless of what I did before.  I havent challenged myself enough, so I opted for heavier weight.  Just like calves, I am going to try to go as heavy as I can without losing form.


----------



## 1quick1 (May 19, 2008)

Well laid out routine man.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

Thank you sir.  Its a repeated basic, though.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2008)

Bad day..

315 on the trap bars herniated my disk again.  Not nearly as bad as before, but this time I didnt fuck around.  I put my shit down, stretched, took advil, self myofacial released, stretched again.

I am done for now.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Bad day..
> 
> 315 on the trap bars herniated my disk again.  Not nearly as bad as before, but this time I didnt fuck around.  I put my shit down, stretched, took advil, self myofacial released, stretched again.
> 
> I am done for now.



how do you know it's a herniation?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

Whether it be something I did to myself or someone on here that I respect, injuries are the devil.  At least you took the necessary precautions.  Hopefully all will be well.

What are the details from the last time this happened?


----------



## biggfly (May 21, 2008)

That blows dude...heal up good...you may need to just make deads extinct in your future. No lift is worth the risk. Good luck..


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

Nice weighted chins.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.  Thanks Mista.  I am going to miss them.



Stewart20 said:


> how do you know it's a herniation?



Through repetition, perhaps.  I felt a POP at the last moment of the lift.  Today (the day after), its hard for me to walk for the first couple of steps, theres some throbbing down my ankle.  

Then again, its not even close to how I felt last time.  Last time when something "popped," I was already on the ground when it happened, but man did I straighten my legs and back in an instant to thwart the pain.  I hardly could walk to my car, I couldnt sit upright.  

For the next couple of weeks, I coudlnt sit in a chair without pain in my leg, I had pain in the downward motion of my right step.

What I feel this morning is extreme stiffness and pain when I walk for the first few steps.  Yesterday, I felt fine for normal activity, but when I had sex, things didnt feel right again.

Anyway, since I know what to expect, I am not as scared as before, not to mention, I am sitting in my chair without the absolute need to get up from pain.  Thats a good sign that I didnt fuck up as badly as before, but I dont want to take any chances.  This journal wont have shit for a while.

Ill note (cuz I know Ill want to look back), that before the trap deads, I warmed up with bridges with shoulders on ball and feet on bosu and that was fine.  However, I did Cable Woodchops from below to above.  I hadnt done a reverse motion in some time and I used the same weight I used when going from top to bottom.  Well, when I did that, I felt more of a workout in my back than torso.  Not good.

After that I did single legged RDLs with zero problem.

I am pretty pissed off about this.  I mean, I did NOT go up in weight.  Nothing changed since last week.  I did this exact same weight and volume for 24 total reps and this, THIS happens?  

Christ.  Whats shitty is that some guy was doing barbell deadlifts with the same weight next to me.  He was SCREAMING and actually counting 1, 2, 3! before he lifted the first rep.  He slammed every rep.  I had headphones on and could hear him clearly.  And here I am being quite quiet and more 'flowing' and I get hurt.  He even approached me later on and asked me how I liked the trap deads vs. barbell.  I said "considering I just popped my disk, I like yours better."


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Bad day..
> I am done for now.



Hopefully _now_ doesn't last too long.  You have to be real careful with back injuries. I'm sure you know this.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2008)

that is bullshit dude.  I feel for you.  It's just one of those things you can't explain.  You can do everything WRONG in the gym and still be fine, yet do something silly and fuck yourself all up.  For example, I remember a few years ago, my friend convinced me to play hockey on his team with him in a league.  I used to play hockey from when I was like 7 years old all the way up until I went to college, but then hadn't played since then, so it was a good 10 years or so.

So now I am playing, everything is fine, considering absolutely no practice times, just one or two games a week in a pretty competitive league.  I know my skating went to shit, so I just played defense and knocked the shit out of people since most of the players were little 150 pound college kids (sorry Sox ), but they were fast as shit.  Next to last game of the season I saw my chance to finally show off my abilities.  I took the puck behind my own net and saw some daylight on the right side since the other team was changing lines, so I start flying (as fast as I could anyway) down the side, cross the blueline when one of the defenders is coming at me from the side, so I slip the puck between my legs, and then with my left foot, kick it to my right and dance around the guy, it was an absolute beauty of a move, ONLY PROBLEM was that I felt something pop in my groin when I did it, I immediately dropped to the ice and couldn't skate off, I needed help.  I got to the dressing room and was able to change, but I was very sore.  The next 3 days were a nightmare, I couldn't walk for shit.

So my team made the playoffs.  I missed the last game to rest for the playoff games.  We lost the first game that I also didn't play,but the second game was about a week and a half after the injury game and my legs and groin felt "good", so I was going to give it a go.  Get to the rink, get dressed, no problems, then as I am walking to get the the rink, some little kid darts in front of me and I had to just sidestep him to avoid decking him.  Nothing abnormal, just a little side step....Holy shit, the pain came back like a motherfucker.  I played the game but was worthless, I just stood in front of our goalie and tried to clear the crease.  Groin was now messed up pretty bad.  I remember I didn't play anymore that season, and I couldn't squat or deadlift in the gym for a good 6 months at least.

Whats the point of this long ass story?  Well, that seamingly innocent sidestep laid me out of my hockey season and the gym for 6 months.  Sure if I didn't try to play I might have recovered from the initial injury in say a month, and I would never know if I would have messed it up in the game anyway, but it sucks that it had to happen on such a silly little movement like that.

Anyway, here's hoping yours heals a lot quicker than mine.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2008)

Thats a shitty story man.  And...it doesnt make me feel better.    What I mean is, sometimes you cant see this shit coming.  Right when you think youre ok, fate steps in and rapes your ass..and its without lube. 

I was just thinking about my injury in the shower and how much different the level of pain is.  On a scale of 1-10, it was about a 9.  Now its 6-7.  Thats not a bad...start.

It does bring me back though.  Before my back finally said "fuck this" my back did have a pop during a sumo deadlift.  I was in pain for a while, but I didnt know anything.  I wasnt certified yet, I didnt go to a doctor, nada.  I just thought it was a side effect of an exercise gone arai, so I waited a couple of weeks and went back at it...with the pain.   Miraculously, I was fine.  Still lifting heavy, I had no worries, but there was that slight pain...so I stretched and stretched.  Then finally one day, here came fate with its gigantic dry dick.

Maybe I am not destined for heavy deads.  I cant beleive this happened on a trap bar dead, but when thinking of the compression of disks + the angle of the trap bar lift, it does place more stress on the disks at the end considering where the weight is in relation to a barbell that is in front of your spine.

Triple, believe me you...I hope to god I bounce back.  I did before and thats what keeps me positive.  I didnt lose too much mass nor muscle, but I am prepared for it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> sometimes you cant see this shit coming.  Right when you think youre ok, fate steps in and rapes your ass..and its without lube.
> 
> ...
> 
> Then finally one day, here came fate with its gigantic dry dick.





I don't mean to be laughing at your misfortune, but your metaphors struck a funny bone.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 22, 2008)

sorry to hear about your injury


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't mean to be laughing at your misfortune, but your metaphors struck a funny bone.



I try to keep things on a funny level.  Theres nothing I can do about it, so why feel glum?  

The whole morning I felt stiff, but once I was moving around, man, it was if nothing happened!  I am still scared stiff to bend over and grab things and such.  Not to mention, tonight's stretches are a hell of a lot easier.  Last night I could hardly raise my leg.  Tonight I could.   Baby steps.  Just as before.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> sorry to hear about your injury



Yeah, bad news never comes welcomed, but thank you for sharing some care.

Where in FL do you live?


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 23, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, bad news never comes welcomed, but thank you for sharing some care.
> 
> Where in FL do you live?



Jacksonville


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2008)

<~Gainesville


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 23, 2008)

yea thats only 2 hrs away? .......


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2008)

Something odd has happened...

I can jump out of bed with zero pain.  Its been 3 days now of this...?

So..I am going to try a Push day today and see how it goes.    Of course, I cant do Flat DBs cuz the setup of them is exactly like the trap bar deads, so some adjustments will occur.  

Wish me luck.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2008)

You and I are in the same boat here. I injured my back enough times to just say fuck it on any exercise that aggravates my spine in any way. I don't deadlift anymore. I don't do hyper-extensions anymore. I may not be as well rounded, but at least I will be able to get in and out of my car without agonizing pain. 

Glad to hear that you are doing better this time around, though.


----------



## DOMS (May 28, 2008)

Good luck to the both of you!

I also just joined the injured roster at IM.  I was doing 360 defense in Krav class and tweaked my life shoulder.  It's nothing too bad, so I'll just stay away from the weights for a week or two.  I also ditched class this morning.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Good luck to the both of you!
> 
> I also just joined the injured roster at IM.  I was doing 360 defense in Krav class and tweaked my life *shoulder*.  It's nothing too bad, so I'll just stay away from the weights for a week or two.  I also ditched class this morning.



Funny you say that.  During my benching today, I thought about how god awful it would be to fuck up a shoulder...now!


Active Stretched...Static Stretched back

Warm ups..
Regular Planks
Light Cable Wood Chops
Push Up on Ball

Decline Bench Press
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 4 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI; failures)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 8 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Reverse Grip Straight Bar Push Downs
125lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Short Barbell Wrist Curls
90lbs+ for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; last rep was held for ~10 sec)

Short Barbell Reverse Wrist Curls
50lbs+ for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; last rep was held for ~10 sec)

Cardio

Eliptical for 25 min  (ow)

Static Stretched

Self Myofacial Release


You shouldve seen me.  I was automatically 70 years old today.  Walking slowly, slowly placing weight on and off the bars.   Pathetic, but SAFE.  I cut down volume quite a bit.

Declines had no pain.  I tried to get 8 sets of 4 reps of 275lbs but with 60 sec RI, I got winded.  Sure I couldnt rested more, but it would take forever (right Stewart?)

The OHs were light, but fuck it.  This is where I was scared the most.  90lbs directly over my spine.  Hey, 315 felt FINE before then SURPRISE! YOU JUST GOT FUCKED IN THE ASS!  :uhh:  Anyway, 45lbs was too damn light.

Close Grips were fine, as were pushdowns.

Wrist curls were thrown in just to maintain the most visible part of my body.

Cardio...ok this was weird.  I chose the eliptical for the least amount of impact, but with my breathing, I felt pain.  However, 15 min in, I noticed if I put my head down, there was less pain.  Now that doesnt make sense.  When you flex your neck forward, it pulls on your middle back muscles and thus USUALLY causes pain (if youre in my position), but this remedied pain?  The only thing I can think of was less weight on the spine?  Jesus, now I actually literally have a big head.

Well see how the rest of the day goes and more importantly, tomorrow morning.  It seems thats when pain arises and lets me know if I am doing something wrong.

No advil yet today, just fish oils.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 28, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Funny you say that.  During my benching today, I thought about how god awful it would be to fuck up a shoulder...now!
> 
> 
> Active Stretched...Static Stretched back
> ...



 You animal!!! Ive never really paid attention to your workout, just skimmed over it. Thats insane,  plus your injured. 
 You might be the best in shape on IM, though I dont really pay attention to any other journals, so I really dunno. but Im impressed!
How long does all that take? Whats a myofacial release?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2008)

you two need to just go ahead and get a room already


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 28, 2008)

Just kidding! 
I just had a look at some other journals, everybody's REALLY strong here. Did not mean to sound like such a suck-up, 
 you are the only guy that posts that he strectches and does cardio though.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2008)

Youre right I never see many warm ups or stretches logged.

Thank you chiquita.

Myofacial Release is done with a foam roller.  Kind of like your own masseuse.  

As far as pain goes...None out of the ordinary.  I am out of advil and I am still holding up ok.

No workout will be done tomorrow cuz of work.  But lower body workouts still cant be done.

My pull days will be altered as well.  Say good bye to bent over rows!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2008)

Pull

Active/Static Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Back Extensions (not much of them)
Cable Woodchops

Neutral Grip T-Bars
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps (no pain)
2 plates for 2 sets, 6 reps (no pain)
3 plates for 3 sets, 4 reps
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI; no pain!)

Weighted Chin Ups
25lbs for 8 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Rows
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Preacher Curl with EZ Bar (15lb bar?)
85lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Reverse Barbell Wrist Curls
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Barbell Wrist Curls
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio..
Eliptical for 28 minutes  HR ~170 (some pain)

Static Stretched


I was a bit nervous with the T-bars, but it panned out.  I was really careful when setting up.  3 plates _was _too easy. 

Pullups were fair.

Hammer Strength was a struggle like the T-bars shouldve been.  Perhaps switching these two around would be better for now.

Curls were, well, damn, I like it when my biceps burn, but I didnt feel that on this even though I struggled towards the end.  I end pretty strict, but still, some compensations mustve occurred.

Wrist Curls were done for looks. 

Cardio was the only time I felt some pain.  It happens when I tire and require more oxygen.  Sucks, but it wasnt as bad as last time...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2008)

*Legs*

Let us pray..

Self Myo-facial Release

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on ball (arms then feet)
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged Squats

DB Marching Lunges
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps (full recovery ~2 min; no pain)

Sumo Style Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; little pain)

Calf Presses on Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Well all in all it was a good day.  I was SPENT.  Lunges had me really winded.

Leg Press was kind of easy, but at the top of every rep, when my legs were extended, thats where I felt some pain.  I performed this slow, then tried to push through the pause in between the concentric & eccentric portion, but it didnt help the pain too much.

Calves were done with a pause at the end of the dorsi flexion to eliminate the achillies taking up some slack.

Cardio was kind of a joke.  I was out of energy, but I felt as if I just moved enough, I might recover.  Well, I did right before the 11 minute mark, but at that point I just said fuck it.

Next leg day will still incorporate compounds, but they might have to be ALL unilateral movements.  Life begins one step at a time, so perhaps I should practice what I preach.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jun 4, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Let us pray.. .............
> 
> Life begins one step at a time, so perhaps I should practice what I preach.



very true. .........


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Good luck to the both of you!
> 
> I also just joined the injured roster at IM.



  What's going on around here?    A strange coincidence to be sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Say good bye to bent over rows!




Are chest-supported rows an option for you?  I see you've listed Hammer Strength rows as an exercise.  If it's what I'm thinking of, they're a decent substitute.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive always liked Hammer Strength Rows.  They used to be a staple, but I got bored with them.  I did do Spider Rows for a while when they were available, but this gym doesnt have any.  

When it comes to exercise selection, the only ones I will always keep around will be the ego ones.  You know what they are...  However, when I want to replace them with another exercise, it never lasts long and I just replace them with the old ego feeding maniacs.  Secondary exercises, like isolations almost always change.  I really need to buckle down to some exercises and stop thinking that my body will adapt as fast as lightning.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ive always liked Hammer Strength Rows. They used to be a staple, but I got bored with them. I did do Spider Rows for a while when they were available, but this gym doesnt have any.
> 
> When it comes to exercise selection, the only ones I will always keep around will be the ego ones. You know what they are... However, when I want to replace them with another exercise, it never lasts long and I just replace them with the old ego feeding maniacs. Secondary exercises, like isolations almost always change. I really need to buckle down to some exercises and stop thinking that my body will adapt as fast as lightning.


 
Fuck deadlifts, and fuck yo couch nigga. Sucks you're injured man, I feel for ya. I haven't been able to press anything significant since last year until the other day. 

Oh, and hi!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I saw you in danny's girlfriend and the MMA thread.  Welcome back.

I dont know what I did to my back, but this has been a miraculous...heal.  I still have some pain, but nothing like before.  It really feels like I can do deads again.  Alas, I wont.

After reading Duncans thread and my last post before this one in this thread, maybe I will stick with the unfamiliar.

My Anger Managment shrink was saying some shit like that..  He wants to know every time I 'lose it' and I was in a rage when I got home after my injury.  My shrink was asking why I was angry, what was I thinking during this rage, etc.  I told him that I felt like I was never going ot workout again.  It seems I get angry when I think of "never" or "always," which is more of fear than it is anger.  So...he just poked until I said, "perhaps, I wont work out again for a few months...?"  (No answer)  "perhaps, I can work out differently instead...?"  (This elicited a smile)


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I saw you in danny's girlfriend and the MMA thread.  Welcome back.
> 
> I dont know what I did to my back, but this has been a miraculous...heal.  I still have some pain, but nothing like before.  It really feels like I can do deads again.  Alas, I wont.
> 
> ...




I didn't mean to come back. LOL. It was the last page I visited the last time I used Internet Explorer and it logged me in so I figured to check out wtf was going on round here. 

I felt the same way for a while now, but I used the last few months to up my cardio. Doing a lot of full body circuit stuff with short RI's while trying to watch the diet. Without really changing much at all with the diet I'm down to 194 so it's working at least. I'd like to get to the low 180's come reunion time. 

Yeah apparently those absolutes are a no-no.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2008)

*Push*

Self Myo-facial Release

Active Stretched  ...ow!

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches (more tension time spent)
Cable Wood chops
Push Ups on Ball

Decline Barbell Press
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)  

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 6 reps
40lb DBs for 4 reps
55lb DBs for 8 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI) 

Unilateral Reverse Grip Cable Pushdowns
60lbs for 8 reps
67lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static FAT Bar Holds
225lbs for 3 sets, 28s, 19s, 16s (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Total =  18 min 
HR = 180-190

Static Stretched  ..ow!


RETURN OF EPHEDRA!

Seriously, this shit was the only change and wha-la!  I am getting new numbers!

I wanted to give up on the declines but pushed through it.

Standing OHs were easy, but ya know, my back.................no you know what?  I am sick of fucking mentioning this.  It just feels like an excuse and excuses dont = solutions, so everyone be aware, I have a fucked up back.  No need to keep mentioning it in here.  All it does is bring me down. 

Close Grips were beter than last time's.  I used to do these with 225lbs+.  Then again, I am not sure 8 sets of 275 preceded it. 

I threw in a bodybuilder workout like the reverse unilateral pushdowns.  Its funny about the reverse grip...it feels like a pull!  I mean, you ARE pulling it.  Kinda weird huh?

Holds...blah.

HIIT was as basic as it gets.  I didnt feel winded at all but my HR was up.  Thats prolly cuz of the ephedra though.  Either way, it was too easy.  

Now kiss it.    No, not there...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I need to start putting in all the witty post workout commentary like you do, sure makes it a more interesting read than what I post, especially on my super short workout days like today.

But I sure as hell aren't kissing "it" that's for sure


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2008)

I actually put it in for when I look at it again come next week.  Numbers are just numbers, but the text is a projection.  If I felt good, got some good numbers, and mentioned something along the lines of "couldve done more," then Id know that the following workout, whether its good or bad, may have a different 'mood' to it, which can cause such predictions that follow.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2008)

Yesterday..

Umm...SPRINTS!

Basically, I had a 5 minute sprint that died out into a walk, then into a sprint, then back into a walk....


Ok, so I chased a shoplifter.

This fucker was walking out with a pair of shoes in a bag that he took from the register in front of me!  Anyway, I approached him and told him he has to come back inside with me...big mistake.  I always, always used to just slam people like this cuz I know they are going to run.  And run he did...

I chased him around the mall, into the mall, into belks, back outside the mall, then into sears and thats when I gassed.  The kid that ran was black...with baggy shorts!  

In any case, he got away, but I got the shoes back.  However, I found out later that another black associate was running behind me that I didnt know about to help.  He couldnt keep up with us.  

"Damn boy, you got some black in you.  Never seen a white boy run that fast."  Yeah well, I must be too white cuz he did get away.

Back in the day, this shit happened every other week and they always got away.  I never did cardio at the gym!  Now, with me doing HIIT, I can see a dramatic difference.  Had I had 1-2 more weeks of some HIIT sessions, I know I wouldve gotten him.

So how did I get my shoplifters back then?  Snuck up behind them like a customer and slammed them.  I never hurt them badly, never threw a punch, new broke anything...  And if I did, who cares?  Its a theif.  Try holding that one up in court without actual footage of the apprehension.   

I thought this counted as an exercise so thats why its added!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jun 8, 2008)

the mall superhero!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

Umm haha.  Thanks.  Let me just say for the record, I am not a rent-a-cop.  I do not wear some shitty uniform.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks
Cable Wood chops
Unilateral Cable Pulls (upper chest angle)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Rows
1 plate on each side for 3 reps
2 plates on each side for 3 reps
4 plates on each side for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI) 

Weighted Chin Ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Neutral Gripped T-Bar Rows
3 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI  )

Preacher EZ Bar Curl (15 lb bar?)
85lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; last set failed after 4th rep) 

Reverse Barbell Wrist Curl
105lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; very last rep was held for 10 sec)

Barbell Wrist Curl
155lbs for 2 sets, 12, 10 reps (30 sec RI; failed; last rep held for 10 sec)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 30 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Total = 19 min

Static Stretched


Ok, I decided to throw in some more accurate warm ups and, well, I mightve done a bit much cuz I generated a burn. 

I havent done this much weight on Hammers ever.  I always wanted to (my marine friend told me about repping 4 plates years ago), but I always did something else.  Well, not anymore.  I _was_ going to do t-bars first again, but then I thought...why?  My back is a bit screwy right now, I want to do heavy shit first, why not use a support?

Chin ups were changed only in volume x RI.  Bottom line, Ive never done any 5x5 with 60 sec RI.

8x3 with 30 sec RI kinda   This was a tad easy, but I was being careful. 

Preachers failed.  Lawl.

Wrist curls are for the girls.

HIIT was taken up a notch cuz of the fucker that got away a few days ago.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

I have never asked, but have you ever rehabed your back?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, over a year ago.

Who knows what happened this time.  I couldnt have done the same damage cuz I feel like I can do deads again.

Welcome back.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, alot of new people who I have no clue who they are. Anyone here to avoid?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

tomuchgear says too much.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Alrighty sounds good. Anything new?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

HIIT...

Active Stretched

Treadmill
6 min warm up
3 sets of 30 sec sprints (OW!  SHIN SPLINTS!)   
3 min cool down?

Eliptical
2 min warm up
3 sets of 30 sec sprints (HR = 200)  !!!!!!! 
5? min cool down
3 sets of 20 sec sprints

Total Eliptical Time = 30 min

Static Stretched


Ow, god DAMMIT.  These fuckers!  I knew theyd hurt from my sprint across the damn mall.  Ugh.  I wasnt even going fast enough on the treadmill, but I had to give in.

Eliptical was much better.  Jesus, I guess I am stuck on this until my shins heal.  In any case, I mustve been frustrated as hell cuz my heart rate was pretty high.  I slowed down then started back up.  After I did the 3 sets of 20 sec sprints, I just did a moderate pace until the timer reached 25 min, then I cooled down for 5 min.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Alrighty sounds good. Anything new?



My certification expired.    I didnt keep up with the CEUs!  Now that I am at UF, I couldve gotten classes here, but ah well.

They offer ACE here at the gym.  Its junk, but its another cert. and since Ive been through NASM, I wont be as stupid as the people who just have the ACE and nothing else.

Not for nothing though, the trainers here arent too shabby.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya our company accepts ACE and I hate that. ACE is such a watered down version of NASM. But its still accepted in alot of gyms. 

Look up Cloud 9 fitness out of St.Louis. They offer recert courses for NASM. One seminar is 1.0 of CEU's! And its only like 6 hours long. I am pretty sure you can do the take home version and get the same thing out of it. So that would work well for ya since you wouldnt want to come here from Florida. For ACE its .6 of their CEU's, so if you get certified through that its a good place to get your CEU's.

BTW does your gym have a stairstepper? Those are the best!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> BTW does your gym have a stairstepper? Those are the best!




You like those?  I tried them for a bit and while they do a job of getting the heart rate up, I found that my knees tended to ache more than usual after using it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

I fucking HATE them.  Theyre, umm..

too hard


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya we got one in our gym and NO ONE is ever on it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You like those?  I tried them for a bit and while they do a job of getting the heart rate up, I found that my knees tended to ache more than usual after using it.



Actually, when I fucked up my knee, I spoke to my doctor about this + stairs.  I had pain going down the stairs vs. going up and he said its quite common.

Then again, this stair stepper is the opposite.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> BTW does your gym have a stairstepper? Those are the best!




yea those are great, sometimes i love em. but if u dont do it regularly itll kick your ass!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

From what Ive experienced, all they do is cause a burn.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2008)

*Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Crunches w/legs on ball
Single Legged Squats/shitty attempt at Pistols

Marching DB Lunges
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps
60lb DBs for 4 sets, 12 steps (full recovery RI = 90-120 sec)

Wide Stance Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical
27:30 min

Static Stretched


Not much to say.  No pain.  Wanted to go up a little.  

The Leg press was almost like last week's, but my legs werent as high on the platform.  Thus, less pain, but less hamstring involvement.    I wanted to go heavier too.

God damn I am horny.


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2008)

Dude stop being so damn horny and get nut deep into some strange.....

Nice workout


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Pendelums (pain!)
Stretched
DragonFlags (not as well as they used to be) 
Push Ups on ball

Decline Barbell Bench Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45~60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
195lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Tate Press
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 9 reps (45 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
3 sets of 20 sec sprints
3 sets of 30 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Total Time = 17 min  HR = 180-190

Static Stretched


Ok Decline was great.  Little right shoulder pain though.  MIght wanna throw in scarecrows again..

OHs were easy as shit.

Close Grip was easy, but fatigued.

Tate Press sucked.  Might not want to do these again.  Elbows didnt like them.

Hise was a test to see if I could hold that weight on my back with no pain.  Welp, I could.

HIIT was tiring.  Not enough calories in me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Power Yoga (posterior chain)
Cable Wood Chops
Cable Unilateral Face Pulls

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 5 reps
4 plates + 10lbs on each side for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI0

Neutral Grip T-Bar Rows
3 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Preacher EZ Bar Curl (with 15lb? bar)
85lbs for 3 sets, 6, 6, 4.5 (30-45 sec RI)

DB Shrugs
95lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Hammers were pretty damn tough.  I had to slow the reps down cuz my form was all over the fucking place.  Might have to KEEP this weight.

Weighted Chins were good.  I am thinking about moving this toward the back of the workout.

T-bars were outrageous.  My HR was pretty high for such a basic volume template.  This, THIS is why cardio was skipped today.

Preachers were...kinda up.  4.5 is better than a complete failure after 4.  Ugh, I was even cheating too.  

Threw in shrugs to molest 2 kids with one M. Jackson.  I got some trap work done + some grip work done.  Christ, my left hand was slipping when I racked the DBs.

Back feels good.


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice HS Strength rows!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks!  Had to slow them down though.  Form was starting to take a poop.


Today..

Active Stretched

HIIT!  Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 30 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Total = 18 min

Eliptical
15 min of a steady pace

Static Stretched


Not much to say.  This was hard?  I must say though, my sprints are limited cuz of the machine I use.  I coudl increase the intensity, but I am doing this for more of a cardiovascular workout.  I need explosive speed and some steam to fuel it.  

I may have to run after someone again, who knows.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks! Had to slow them down though. Form was starting to take a poop.
> 
> 
> Today..
> ...


 
hmmm, I thought that 5+6+5=16??


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> hmmm, I thought that 5+6+5=16??



Silly ass.  Theres 60 sec in between each sprint.  I just got sick of typing it.  Those who are familiar with HIIT will know someTHING has to go in between the sprints (sets).


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2008)

*Now its time for breakdown..*

I just wanted to take a moment and vent.  

I have been seeing this new girl for a while now.  Shes incredible, beautiful, and is totally infatuated with me and my body.   However, yesterday, I "felt" something I hate feeling.  

Ok, I am going to really sound nuts here, but perhaps someone else can recognize this.  I am putting it in my journal cuz its *that *odd.

This feeling I feel is something within me that says "this girl is not going to last as long as I predict."  Its as if an alarm goes off in my head the moment SHE thinks about stopping our fun together.  Its RIDICULOUS.  There is no proof nor is there a reason besides bullshit.  However, I am always right. 

I think back of times when I felt this aura come on and remembered how I dealt with it.  I remember asking and asking whatever girl I was with for re-assurance.  This, THIS could be what pushes them away.  Although, its a pretty good indicator as to why things end and nothing supernatural, I refrained from doing it and sometimes just "rode it out."  The same rejection/replacement occurs.

Yesterday, this new girl didnt come over nor call on her way home from work.  I work with her, but today I had off.  This is just stupid for me to worry about cuz I did txt her and call her back and forth while she was working and b4 she went into work.  I wasnt the only one doing the calling.  But I suppose I wanted that hear her desire to see me last night.  God knows why.  Ugh, I am so demanding.

To make matters worse, last night, I went on her myspace.  Now, I didnt call her nor txt her after she left work, but I decided to send her an email telling her I was thinking of her.  She is the type of girl that likes these little sweet gestures, but I am not the type of guy that does them, so it feels foreign to me.  Anyway, I decided to look at her ex's page.  Ugh, why do I do it?

A little insight about her ex..  He lives with her.  Yep.  They moved in together and broke up a while ago and she said they 'get together' every so often.  Since this was before I had my dick in her, I didnt care.  In fact, I empathized.  After we started seeing each other, I still didnt think she was screwing him anymore.  She is that infatuated with me and she is over my place until late hours a lot.  She also told me she decided to tell him about me.  He of course didnt like it.  I thought she might have lied or something, but her and I went to see that god awful Zohan movie and I was introduced to her/his friends.  We didnt know theyd be there.  She did act like she had an "oh shit" moment, but it wasnt on the same level as in an "oh shit, I got caught" moment.  She just didnt want her room mate to be upset.

Bottom line, I trust her.  I dont want to go into details as to why or how, but I do.  

What kills me is the guy is an UGLY ass asian.  Not that I have anything against asian culture, but he wanted to know what nationality I was.  WHY?  But...while i was on her myspace, I went to his page.  I saw pics of them together.  He doesnt take them down and I dont care.  If I was that ugly, Id feel real lucky to have had her too.  Ill also note, that on my myspace, I have more that 5 pics of me with other girls, some my exs, so again, I trust her.  Its just terrible to see her next to his fucking face.    What does bother me is that he lives with her!  Hes on the inside asking for her back.  He has 2 years of history and I have a couple of weeks.  I think I am being paranoid here.  Afterall, she thinks I am so attractive  and now that weve gotten to know each other, shes so much more comfortable.  Not to mention, shes cums so easily with me.  Ive got the stains on my sheets to prove it.  So why dont I have security with this?!

I told myself "dont look, why are you doing this to yourself, one day without her is fine."  Bare in mind, I wasnt sitting around my apartment sweating and going through withdrawal.  I did have that 'feeling' again and I guess I wanted to give it reason.  

Ill see her in an hour since we both work today.  Thank god we dont work together (she works in a different department), but something in me always needs this dumbass re-assurance that everything is ok right now.

Anyway, I just wanted to vent.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 18, 2008)

*Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Side planks ~ regular planks
Cable Wood chops
Half ass Pistols

DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps
65lb DBs for 4 sets, 12 steps (~90 sec RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 4 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio, Treadmill
30 min

Static Stretched


My heart rate during the Lunges was ~160   Sometimes more!   Yeah, fuck face it was high!   Dont fucking give me shit!   I am sorry.     Anyway, good improvement.

Didnt go up on sumos though.  I wanted to do Good Mornings.  Perhaps next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2008)

*Pull*

I had to use a different gym than my usual.  Hence, the shit load of pullups..

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Cable Wood Chops

Wide Grip Weighted Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 various reps (60 sec RI; failures were subed with negatives, RPs)

30 Chin Ups
BW for 9 sets to get to 30 (15 sec RIs)

Cable Row
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Concentration Curls
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Zottman Curls
15 lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Treadmill
5 min warm up
3 sets of 20 sec sprints
2 min of moderates to alleviate cramp
3 sets of 30 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Eliptical
Moderate 18 min strides

Forgot to stretch!


My workouts may seem odd and scarce for a while.  It seems that I have to pay for the summer membership since I am not taking Summer B.  Eh, I dont mind.  Ive had a free ride thus far...unless you take into consideration how much college costs!

Who knows why my pullups were all fucked up.  Perhaps it was the change of grip, perhaps it was the 2 bouts of sex I had 45 min earlier?  I dont know, but 35lbs shouldnt had been so hard.

When I realized that, along with the limited space available, I decided to just go all out on chins.  Took me 9 fucking sets!  Eh, at least I got to 30. 

Cable Rows were nice.  Concetrations were too traditional.  And I was FLOORED to see Zottmans fuck me all up!

HIIT was once again a joke.  I had some pains in the shins, so I couldnt go all out.  Not to mention, this treadmill had a mind of its own.  HIIT just seems to be perfect for outside sprints.  I think some application does work here though.  However, I am past that point.


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2008)

You really ought to get into some crossfit if you are looking for lean out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2008)

I am back at my trusty gym and I am not holding back.  My back seems to have rejuvenated itself.  I dont how or why, but its the same as before as far as I feel.  In case I havent mentioned it before, I have a messed up jaw.  My right side grows faster than my left side.  After an X-ray, MRI, and Cat scan, doctors arent sure why this is happening.  I suppose they were looking for a tumor, but apparently my pituitary gland is sending growth hormones to this area and telling it to grow.  Naturally, this really bothers me, not to mention scares the shit out of me.  My bite is horrible.  I have a cross and over bite.  I cant remember the last time I bit the left side of my teeth.  What does this have to do with a journal?   I dont know..however, whatever is making my jaw all fucked up, might be making my back heal fast too.  Dont forget I also have "irregular cartilage" in my left knee that causes no pain.  I wonder if all these are related?  No matter.  I am back.  Big as life and twice as ugly.

After careful contemplation, I decided to have the best of both worlds.  I will try to keep the first two compounds HIGHLY INTENSIFIED.  Using a 5x5 template and 90 sec RIs.  The following 2 compounds will always have 30 sec RIs.  3x10 was done today and I may keep it, but I can alter the parameters.  The result is to stay as strong as possible then follow it up with some metabolic work.

Push

Active Stretched      Ow!

Warm ups..
Isometric Regular Ol' Bridges
Isometric Planks w/extended leg in between every 20 sec
Scarecrows
Push up on Ball

Flat DB Press
50lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 2 sets,  4 reps
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (I CAN DO BETTER THAN THIS!) 
120lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 4 reps
75lb DBs for 4 reps
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 10 reps
45lbs for 8 reps, RPed, 2 reps
45lbs for 6 reps, RPed, 2 reps, RPed, 2 reps (30 sec in between the 3 SETS)

Standing Neutral OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio...

Ummm Brisk walk for 25 min  HR = 160

Static Stretched


Jesus, this gym is nuts at 5pm.  I had to share the bench with a kid.  No biggie, I am just glad I did!

My body was loving these rests!  I wanted more, more, MORE!  120lb DBs started to hurt, so...umm, I was fine. 

Seated were tough though.  Almost couldnt do it.  Might want to stay at 90s if I am going to go up to 120s for the full 5x5 on the flat presses.

Weighted Dips...what the fuck was I thinking?  45lbs?  Jesus christ kid, you really pushed that one.  Thank god I didnt get hurt or something.  This was way too heavy for this volume.  Felt wonderful though.   Fuck it, well go to 35lbs.

Standing was easy!  Until halfway through the 2nd set. 

Fucking NO where could I do triceps.  No matter.  I was pretty spent.

Speaking of no where, the fucking cardio room was just as bad.  I had the shittiest treadmill.  No HIIT on this fucker.  So I just maintained a brisk walk.  I always hurt on the anterior superior part of my foot where it meets my shin.  Those muscles there kill me!  Anyone know how to stretch these?  Ive only found calf stretches....


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, every DB Press had a deadlift in the beginning to set up.  120lb DBs...and no pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2008)

*Lower*

Active Stretched...a lot

Warm ups..
Bird Dogs
Cat Stance
Cable Wood chops
Single Legged Squats

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 10 steps
45lb DBs for 10 steps
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)  HR = 190 HOLY SHIT

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI) HR = 160

Standing Calf
100lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
150lbs for 3 sets, 8, 8, 6, RPed, 2 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Self-Myofacial Release


Ok, I was tight as hell today so I stretched more than usual.  Kind of odd, but maybe it was cuz of the OH presses yesterday. 

Let me start off and say Hats Off to Double D.  I know he used to do (maybe still does) 90lb DB lunges.  This shit is fucking HARD.  I never used so much weight and it really gives a run for the money.  God knows what was tiring me before, but this felt like a true workout.  Ugh, every step was a battle.  Trying to keep erect, trying to stay straight.  It was awesome. 

Unliaterals werent all that great.  I chose them cuz of the tightness I felt.  They tired me toward the end, so they werent useless.

Calves were pretty tough too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched (LEGS!)

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Cable Wood Chops
Cable Torso Twists

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
35lbs for 5 sets, 5, 5, 5, 4.5, 3...RPed, 1 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
3 plates for 3 sets, 10, 10, 7...RPed, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 10 reps...then 7..RPed, 2, then 2 negatives..
There was a 3rd set but there were RPs, negatives, jumps, I couldnt get past 8 reps 

DB Shrugs
95lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow.  Today was a killer.

Hammers had full ROM..finally.

Pullups are down, but I dont care.  I want my rows to go up...but I couldnt believe the struggle with the chins.

Neutrals were awesome!  Really tiring!


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragon flags as a warm up?  Ouch.

Weights are looking good.  Weighted WG pullups are as tough as they get.

I hear you on your paranoia issue.  That's always going to play on your mind that her ex lives with her.  Little by little this will eat away at you, even if you try to not let it, and it will change your behaviour even if you don't notice it.  She will.

If you trust her, then you've just got to go with it. Simple as that, at ease with yourself and the situation will reflect into your actions and demeanour. It's the hardest thing to do, but you can't let this get to you, because it will spell the end as soon as she notices this subtle change in you. I'm pretty sure every guy goes through this.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Dragon flags as a warm up?  Ouch.
> 
> Weights are looking good.  Weighted WG pullups are as tough as they get.
> 
> ...



Good advice, Ill respond to it directly later.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Cable Wood Chops
Scarecrows

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 8 reps
65lb DBs for 8 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
120lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Neutral Grip DB OH Press
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Active Stretched & Static Stretched

Cardio + HIIT at UF Stadium = Nausiated Notions


Flat Presses can go up, but the OH Presses were pretty tough.  One will overlap into the other I am sure.

Dips were much better.  Might want to keep this.  

The standing OHs might go up though.


Ok today I ran around the stadium a few times, went up and down the stairs a few times, did HIIT...twas fucking crazy.  When I finally felt that nausiated 'oh shit' feeling, I called it quits.

And it hasnt completely gone away yet.


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOVE the nausiated feeling! I believe I get it every workout! Dude thats some serious oh presses. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Dragon flags as a warm up?  Ouch.
> 
> Weights are looking good.  Weighted WG pullups are as tough as they get.
> 
> ...



Ok to respond..

Yeah I trust her.  I am actually in love with her.   I know, it sucks.  Now she has moved 5 hours away from me.  She left yesterday afternoon and it sucks even worse.  Talk about anxiety...

What is REALLY challenging is that I know someone that is coming back into town whom I was seeing before she left (she left may 31).  She never wanted to call us boyfriend = girlfriend, which bothered me, so thats why I started seeing this one!  And now...this one has moved!  But I am in love with her.  Ugh.

At least the paranoia is gone.  My anxiety has a real, understandable reason vs. one that is imaginative.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Cable Woodchops
Cable Oblique Crunches (sucked)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Rows
1 plate + 35lbs on each side for 2 sets, 6 reps
2 plates on each side for 6 reps
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 6 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip T-Bar Rows
3 plates for 3 sets, 10, 10, 6, RPed, 4 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 10 reps
BW for 5 reps, RPed, 3 reps, RPed, 2 reps
BW for 4 reps, RPed, 2 reps, 1 negative,  failed (all 30 sec RI) 

DB Shrugs
105lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Skipped legs due to shin splints.

Hammers were good.  Better stay with this to perfect ROM.

Wide Pull ups were up, but Ill stay here too.

T-Bars were crazy hard.  I think I was fatigued at this point.

Chin ups were embarrassing as usual.  Might have to switch to some close grip lat pulldowns.

Overall, it wasnt bad I guess.  I didnt have much motivation to go.  My girlfriend moved away from me yesterday, so I am majorly bummed.  First time I cared about someone genuinely and she fucking moves.   God dammit.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2008)

If it was really meant to happen, she'll be back or you'll go to her..

If it wasn't meant to happen,, you'll meet someone more awesome than her 

Come on.. you think your chin's are embarrassing??? I'd hate to have you see mine.. holy fking christ.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2008)

Lawl, my chins used to be better, but I am not too worried about them considering this is the heaviest my Hammer Rows have ever been, not to mention, the exhausting RIs!  

I told a friend of mine last night that I loved this girl.  Her first question was: "Are you going to move to Miami?"

I really have a HUGE temptation moving back into town, but I cant believe how much this love thing has been restraining me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2008)

*Lower err, Squat Day*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Classic Floor Bridges
Classic Planks
Single Legged Squats (half ass pistols)

ATG Back Squats
The bar for 10 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Stance Squats (~ATG)
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Narrow Stance Squats (~ATG)
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; 2nd set had a RP after 5th rep)

Skipped Calves cause of shin splints

Static Stretched


This was the 5th day since my *right shoulder dislocation*.  Just had to log that.

Ahhh, the good old days when all I did was squat.  Well, I miss the endurance thats for fucking SURE!   

First off, I was being careful with my shoulder...and for good reason too.  It took a while to get adjusted under the bar without shooting pain.  However, after the 3 rd set of ATG squats, the pain was gone.  Otherwise, I wouldve quit.

Anyway, my back squat strength plummeted.  Though the rests were short, I felt like I was going to puke when I was done.  Sorry, light weight or not, this was awesome.  I kind of want to say the 2nd set of the Wide's were a failure cuz I rested about an additional 10 sec.

Sadly, this is the only workout I can do right now.  Doc says I can do legs and...arms.  No overheads or abductions.  Honestly, I dont want to take a chance.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2008)

ARMS    Hey, its all the doctor would approve.

Active Stretched

Warm ups.. 
Rope Crunches
Cable Wood Chops

Barbell Curl
The bar for 8 reps
65lbs for 8 reps
95lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; last set failed on 5th rep)

Skull Crushers (guessing the bar weighs 15lbs)
50lb bar for 6 reps
70lb bar for 6 reps
105lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Incline DB Curl
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
Same wight for 3 reps, RPed, 1 rep, stood up, 2 more reps, went down to 30lb DBs and got 2 more reps    (60 sec RI; FAILED!)

Rope Pushdown
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Hammer Cable Curl
30lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Reverse Grip Pushdowns
50lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse Barbell Wrist Curls
95lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Barbell Wrist Curls
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Gorilla Hangs (both arms)
BW for 2 sets, 15 sec (full recovery)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

forgot to stretch!


I guess there are 2 good things about an arm day.  One, I wont over train anything cuz I aint doing shit else!  Two, I can find out if I have a weak link.  Biceps are terrible.  Back in the "too much volume" days, I curled 135lbs for this same type of volume.  

Kind of makes you wonder..

My arms still look the same though, if anything bigger.  I told my girl 2 days ago that I havent done a strict arm day in a long time.  She didnt believe me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pull?*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/various extended appendages
Floor Bridges w/extended leg
Inverted Rows

Hammer Strength Unilateral Rows
2 plates for 3 sets, 6 reps
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown
100lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (from wide to close grip)
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; medium-wide grip had least pain)

Neutral Grip T-bars
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
2 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Barbell Curl
85lbs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 5.5, 3 reps (30, 45, 60 sec RI)

Unilateral DB Front Raise (rehab)
15lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT  yeah right, eliptical
5:40 warm up
8 sets of 20 sec sprints w/1 min in between
5 min cool down

Static Stretched w/belt


Today was pathetic, but it had to be.  I was light everywhere, I know, but I am babying my shoulder.  No real unnatural pains anywhere.   So thats good news.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

I miss HS rows. You guys end up hitting the shithouse last night? I passed out after my chick-fil-a sandwich and a bowl rip.


----------



## Rubes (Jul 22, 2008)

still lookin pretty strong for babyin your shoulder. how long ago did you hurt it?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 22, 2008)

Ummmm this thursday will be 2 weeks.


----------



## Rubes (Jul 22, 2008)

id say baby it a lil longer dont want anything to bad to happen to it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Half ass Dragon Flags
Push Ups on Ball (no pain)

DB Flat Press
35lb DBs for 8 reps
55lb DBs for 8 reps
75lb DBs for 8 reps
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (~60 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 8 reps
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (~45 sec RI)

Decline Barbell Press
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (~30 sec RI; last set failed at 6th, RPed, fired out 3 more)

Cable Pushdowns
120lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (~30 sec RI)

Unilateral DB Front Raise
15lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (~30 sec RI)

Static Stretched w/belt


Horrible day.  Ive had a stomach bug from eating some Pork Tenderloin.  Talk about having the SHITS.  I shit 7 times on Thursday at work!  Each one being worse than its predecessor.  Anyway, it took a toll on me all the way until today.  Though I was going to take it easy (which I did), I sure had zero energy.

Ugh, I hardly have an appetite.  Anyone else have a shitty experience with the shits?


----------



## Rubes (Jul 27, 2008)

rough stuff man i had that happen to me about 3 days before the confrence wrestling meet my sophmore year. i was 2 and done that day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2008)

You had the shits?

Well guess what.  This fucker is back.  I cant get off the fucking toilet!  Thank god I have off today and tomorrow, but I am in the middle of MOVING.

Horrible, Horrible timing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You had the shits?
> 
> Well guess what.  This fucker is back.  I cant get off the fucking toilet!  Thank god I have off today and tomorrow, but I am in the middle of MOVING.
> 
> Horrible, Horrible timing.









Huh ... huuhuhuuhh ... you said moving.  Like ... huuhuhuuhh moving your shit ... huh huuuhuhuhuuh.

Strap on a depends, hit the drug store and grab something to slow it down a little.  Getting dehydrated from diarrhea is not part of the plan bro.  Lots of liquids are in order.

Good luck on this.  Hope you get your shit back together real soon.  Sorry, but that one just sorta popped out and ran away from me ...


----------



## Rubes (Jul 27, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You had the shits?
> 
> Well guess what.  This fucker is back.  I cant get off the fucking toilet!  Thank god I have off today and tomorrow, but I am in the middle of MOVING.
> 
> Horrible, Horrible timing.



yea i had the shits for 3 days before the wrestling meet and no energy the day of.   moving rite now sounds like a horrible thing dont lift anything to heavy somethin might come squirtin out


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2008)

Shits are gone.
Living at a new place now.
No internet; using work to inset workout entry 

LEGS!

Active stretched

Warm ups..
Plank on ball
Single Legged Squat (half ass pistols)
Single Legged RDLs

ATG Squats
The bar for 8 reps (ow, my shoulder)
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps (hmm, shoulders fine now)
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
100lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; full ROM)

Static Stretched


Hmm, looks like some shoulder stretching is in order.  Damn, it hurt down my tricep!  But after I left my arm in position, it went away.  Wonderful.  Another thing I have to worth with..

Squats were absolutely horrible.  I was pretty fucking winded.  I cant wait to get this back up.

Deadlifts after squats?  Yeah, I am a trooper, but I am coming back from an injury, so the weight is pretty low, I know.  However, doing squats before this isnt exactly easy.  Buuuut, I used to do this and loved it, really.  Just a time saver more than anything...and I cant go heavy.  Then again, I cant anyway yet.

Calf raises are hardly done in full ROM.  Seriously, they just arent.  So I decided to lower the weight and do exactly that.  Not terribly painful, but not easy either.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2008)

*Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Shoulder Rehab
Push Up Ball

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; last set failed at 5.5, RPed, finished the set)

Seated OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 8 reps
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; last set failed at 7th rep, RPed, finished set)

Decline Barbell Press
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last set aborted after 5th rep, RPed, fired out 2 more)

Unilateral DB Scaptions
20lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; OW!)

Cable Pushdowns
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Failures with RPs all over the place, but I am really just taking it easy.  No pain until I got to Hises.  Hmm.  Raising the scapula + resistance may not be a good idea.  It didnt get better either like when I do squats.  Might have to abandon this exercise.

All in all, good day.  My goal right now is to just lift as heavy as I can...as safely as I can.  I want to trim down a bit, but thats only cuz my gym closes in less than a week for more than A week, so no sense making a new program now.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Planks w/extended appendages
Cable Wood chops
Cable Adductions

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
1 plate on each side for 6 reps
2 plates on each side for 6 reps
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Medium Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; last set....ABORTED AT 4TH REP!  WHAT?!, then I RPed...but I only fired out 2 MORE!!!!!!, RPed A-GAIN!  Jesus fucking christ!     X 100000000!!

Neutral Grip T-bar Rows
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; and I had to fucking cheat!)

Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating DB Curl
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Grip DB Holds
105lb DBs for 30 sec then 17 sec (left arm failed first)

Cardio, steady pace for 25 min  
HR ~ 170

Static Stretched w/belt


I dont know why my strength has gone down with the pullups, but I dont like it.  My ?Brachioradicals? seem to be what is fatiguing.  I havent felt this kind of disappointment since I FIRST started to doing back days.  

Everything else was ok, I am still kinda taking it easy.

The cardio was just steady and a prelude to more HIIT.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe it's your endurance that's down a bit and you wore out doing rows?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2008)

Its never been this bad.  Just an off day I suppose.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 4, 2008)

> BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; last set....ABORTED AT 4TH REP!  WHAT?!, then I RPed...but I only fired out 2 MORE!!!!!!, RPed A-GAIN!  Jesus fucking christ!     X 100000000!!



We creak and stress at different times for unknown reasons.  Don't sweat it ... just go around it.  Change up something and take another approach.  You'll get past this in short order.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2008)

HIIT cardio today.  Nothing wonderful.  Except me.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2008)

*Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged Squats

Marching DB Lunges
BW for 12 steps
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 steps
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 steps (90 sec RI)

Single Legged KB RDLs
6kg for 2 sets, 8 reps
10kg for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (< 60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today's order was a little hard to figure out.  Because I decided to do single legged RDLs as a WORKOUT,  I needed to think about if the lunges would affect balance.  Well, it did, hence the light weights.  However, had I done the RDLs first, my lunges would have been in big trouble.  Not to mention, my grip would be HORRIBLE by then.

Anyway, it was embarrassing.  I was wobbling all over the place, but I stuck to it.  It was a great change of exercise and, frankly, I felt safer.  Yeah...as wobbly as I was, I was still in control.  I mean, all I had to do was put my extended foot down to prevent a fall.  My knees were what I was really focusing on, along with my arched back.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2008)

How heavy do the kettlebells your gym has get? I've always wanted to experiment with them but I've never had access to an array of them. Looks good.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2008)

P/RR/S (from what I can remember)

Ok, I am going to TRY to incorporate back into this program.  If for nothing else, I am going to focus on tension time to elicit growth.  I have been feeling absolutley horrible lately and now I just want to focus on looking better.  If I stay focused and busy, then perhaps I wont focus on ill news.

Legs

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged KB RDLs

ATG Squats
The bar for X reps (for shoulder, foot, knee, and hip placement)
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 4/X/0)

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; tempo 3-4/1/1)

Alternating Barbell Lunge
85lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; tempo 1/X/1)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; tempo 4/1/1)

Static Stretched


Well, I remember how fucking fun focusing on tempo is!  Surely, the weight has to go down if you want to do this correctly.  It will just fuck you up if you dont.

Squats were great for the tempo.  The X is for explosion and let me tell ya, after 4 reps of 4 sec drops, my "explosions" looked pretty pathetic.  Explosions,  more like just a sparkler on 4th of July.  Success!

Deadlifts were a different story.  Perhaps with Romanians this can be done, but the tempo just wont work with conventionals cuz of the placement of the bar at the end of the eccentric.  You MUST pick it off the ground.  I tried being explosive, but I slowed it down cuz, well, Ive really never done any power exercises and I should pace myself.  

I went down for the lunges, but this is more for metabolic work.  This doesnt go with the "P" if my memory serves me right, but the gym was packed!  I didnt want to give up the cage and do lunges around everyone! 

Calves were great for tension times.  I dont want to explode them up due to the Achilles heal.  I feel that this takes up a lot of work, so if you leave it stretched for a moment, it wont rob you of your effort.  Kind of removing momentum here..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Wood chops
Face Pulls

Neutral Grip T-Bars tempo:  4/0/X
1 plate for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
3 plates + 10lbs for 6 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 6 reps
4 plates for 6 reps (2-4 min RI)

Medium Wide Grip Weighted Pullups  tempo:  3-4/0/X
BW for 6 reps
45lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
35lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 > min RI)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Rows  tempo:  4/0/X
3 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps (3 min RI)

Unilateral Law Pull Downs
60lbs for 6 reps (60 sec RI)
70lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Static Stretched


After reviewing the P/RR/S II thread again, I thought Id take my time with the rests.  Well....hmm.  4-5 min as prescribed is just too long.  I catch my wind after 2 min and am at a resting state.  I upped some intensity here and there, but damn.

T-bars were the funnest!

Pullups were, well, hah, they had to be adjusted.  The negatives just kill pullups.  Always have, always will.  These will just have to modified every time.

HS rows were crazy hard.  I had to drop the bar here and there to adjust grip and catch a breath.  RP you say?  Yeah, if you count 2-3 seconds of it. 

Unilateral Pulldowns were kinda easy.  Theyll go up.

All in all, I had a good day.  My grip was so fatigued on the pulldowns and my forearms were sore!  *NO *need for arms.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2008)

*Push*

Warm ups..
Back Extensions
Rope Crunches
Shoulder rehab
Arm Circles
Scarecrows

Barbell Bench Press  tempo:  4/X/0
135lbs for 6 reps
205lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (3 min RI)

Seated OH DB Press  tempo:  3-4/X/0
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps (3 min RI; quit after very last 5th rep)

Weighted Dips  tempo: 3/X/0  
BW for 5 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; quit after very last 5th rep)

Standing OH DB Press  tempo:  3/X/0
35lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, today I realized that POWER doesnt mean MAX STRENGTH.  I always knew that, but for some reason, it wasnt sinking in in this program. 

4x6 is good here and there, but if I want some intensity, the reps gotta go down.  I mean, the rests are supposed to be 4-5 min right?  Well, I dont need that.  Why?  Cuz I am not following the rules.  However, POWER week is done.  4x4 would be more feasible, even 4x3.  Shit, its only for a week.

Everything went as planned.    Dips were scary but my shoulder held up fine.  Standing OHs were interesting.  I really tried to be explosive, but I was DONE.

I wish I sweated today as much as my other days.  Push days just dont make me sweat like the other days.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2008)

*Rep Range-Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Various types of Planks
Step Ups
Half Ass Pistols 

Marching DB Lunges  tempo: movement
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 18 steps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press  tempo: 2/1/2/1
2 plates on each leg for 2 sets, 15 reps (60 sec RI)

Leg Extensions  tempo: 2/1/2/1
120lbs for 15 reps (didnt do tempo!)
90lbs for 15 reps

Romanian Deadlift  tempo: 2/1/2/1
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 9 reps (60 sec RI; madness!)

Glute-Ham Raise  tempo: 2/1/2/1
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Prone Leg Curls  tempo: 2/1/2/1
60lbs for 15 reps

Calf Press  tempo: 2/1/2/1
120lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wanted to stick to the program more strictly than last time in Wish Granted.  Only thing I fucked up was short rests.

Lunges were fucking crazy.  These were due to the warm ups and the rests.  I _wanted _to quit during my 3rd and do a RP, but I *FUCKING FOUGHT THROUGH IT!* 

Unilaterals were too light, but it was here that I established the tempo.  Coudlnt do it too well with the lunges.

Leg Extensions were the same story.  I just wanted 1 set, but without the tempo, it doesnt count.

Deadlifts ..... christ, dont laugh.  Yes, it was light weight, but I was so wobbly.  Havent done a quad dominant workout prior to deads in some time, if ever.  I could always split up legs again, but until I get a reasonable schedule going with school, Id rather work with less frequency.

Glutes are just always hard after a few reps, lets alone a few exercises.

Leg Curls burned.  Calves were nice with the machine.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2008)

*Push-Rep range*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Shoulder circles
Scarecrows
Push Up on Stability Ball

Decline Barbell Press  tempo:  2/1/2/1
135lbs for 9 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90sec-2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press  tempo:  2/1/2/1
135lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps, 5 reps, RPed, fired out 1 more, 3 reps, RPed, fired out 1 more (90sec-2 min RI)

Flat DB Press  tempo:  2/1/2/1
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 11 reps, 8 reps, RPed, fired out 4 more  (2 min RI)

Standing OH DB Press  tempo:  2/1/2/1
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 15 reps (~2 min RI)

DB Scaptions  tempo:  2/1/2/1
15lb DBs for 12 reps

Rope Pushdown  tempo:  2/1/2/1
105lbs for 15 reps

Static Holds w/fat side of DBs
15lb DBs for 3 sets, 40 sec  (30 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical for 15 min  (planning for a stadium run later)


Ok the rests are SUPPOSED to be in the 2-3 min range.  Ugh.  I just dont need it.  Its the tempo that keeps fucking with me.  No matter how fatigued I get, I am ready around 90 sec.  No burning, breathing fine, even my fucking HR decreases.  And POWER is supposed to be 4-5 min?!  See where the flaws are?

Anyway declines were great.  Good burn.  

Standing OHs had some failures.  I went too heavy, what can I say.  

Flat DBs were pretty nice.  The weight felt juuuust right despite the failure.    Might have to go down?  I dont know...

OH DBs were too light.  Obviously.

Scaptions burned like all hell.  Triceps did too, but perhaps it was too light.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2008)

Stadium cardio.

Just a shit load of paced step ups/downs.

Real tiring.  20-25 min


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess theres no Pull day today.  Since there is a football game today, the gym closes at 10am<~right when I got there.

Christ o fucking mighty.  Those of us that cant go to the god damn game may have needed this fucking workout.

I am beyond disturbed.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 31, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I guess theres no Pull day today.  Since there is a football game today, the gym closes at 10am<~right when I got there.
> 
> Christ o fucking mighty.  Those of us that cant go to the god damn game may have needed this fucking workout.
> 
> I am beyond disturbed.



Especially when it is a game where you know its over before it starts...Hawaii wouldn't have a chance even if Colt Brennan and June Jones hadn't left the school...but without them. Tebow+ athletes from Florida speed= Ass Whoopin'


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2008)

True Story


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2008)

However, they will have their hands full next week apparently.  Miami has beaten us 6 times in a row allegedly.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2008)

*Pull-Rep Range*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Roll outs on ball
Torso Twists

Unilateral DB Rows  tempo:  2/1/2/1
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 7 reps (2 min RI)

Wide Lat Pull Downs  tempo:  2/1/2/1
130lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip Cable Rows  tempo:  2/1/2/1
110lbs for 10 reps (60 sec RI; too hard)
100lbs for 12 reps

Neutral Grip Lat Pulldowns  tempo:  2/1/2/1
100lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (60-90 sec RI)

Unilateral Cable Curls  tempo:  2/1/2/1
20lbs for 15 reps

DB Static Holds
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 30 sec  (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched

HIIT, Eliptical 
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down


Ok I must say, despite the removal of pullups, today was productive.  I really focused on the tempo and didnt go too heavy on some things.  Seemed to work out just fine.

DB Rows were not bad.  I always loved doing these.  I can go up.

Wide Pulldowns gave my shoulder some tension.  Not sure about going up here.

Cable Rows shouldve stayed at 110lbs.  I pussed out.

Neutral Grip Pulldowns were too light.

Curls were pretty good.  Can go up slightly.

Holds are still holding up.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2008)

*Push-SHOCK*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Scarecrows
Push up on ball
Arm Circles

Shock Tactic:  20 reps!
Barbell Bench Press 
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets to get to 20 reps!
225lbs for 6 sets to get to 15 reps!
225lbs for 6 sets to get to 12 reps!

Shock Tactic:  Drop Sets
Chest Press Machine
200lbs for 10 reps, 180lbs for 6 reps, 170lbs for 3 reps
180lbs for 9.5 reps, 170lbs for 4 reps, 160lbs for 2 reps
160lbs for 8.5 reps, 150lbs for 3 reps, 140lbs for 2 reps

Shock Tactic:  1 and reps
Shoulder Press Machine
70lbs for 10 reps
70lbs for 10 reps (had a RP at 7th rep)

Shock Tactic:  Drop Set
Unilateral OH DB Press
20lb DBs for 12 reps, dropped to 15lb DBs for 12 reps
2 sets!

No room to stretched! 


I had a partner for the chest workouts.  Talk about a SHIT LOAD of sets to reach 20 reps, then 15...then 12!!!!!!!  I needed some spots for sets of 1 reps!!!!  FUN FUN FUN!  

The Chest Press was so fucking ridiculous.  I couldnt believe what I struggled on.  Obviously, I started too heavy.  I tried to find a happy medium, but it was too late.

The "1 and" reps for the shoulder workout was unreal.  However, i was fucked by this point.

The unilateral movement was just an addition to throw in some irregular movements.

Oh and there was no chance for triceps.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2008)

*SHOCK-Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridge w/extended leg (isometric)
Single Legged KB RDLs
Half ass Pistols (ill get em, I swear)

Goblet Squats
10kg for 12 reps
SHOCK TACTIC:  1 and reps
14kg KBs for 2 sets, 15 reps 

Single Legged KB RDLs
8kg for 15 reps
10kg for 15 reps 

Leg Press  
SHOCK TACTIC:  20 reps!
5 plates on each side for 20 reps
5 plates on each side for 10 reps(~60 sec RI)
3 plates on each side for 20 reps

Seated Calf Press
SHOCK TACTIC:  1 and reps
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (20 sec RI?)

Static Stretched

Got Nauseated


Well I needed to get out of the house today.  Somehow, my roomates say that I owed them $163 for the energy/water bill.  The total bill was over $300.  How the fuck am I paying HALF?  Cuz of my small fridge?  

So, tonight was great.  I had a fucking hot hunny working out next to me, doing Single Legged RDLs!  She didnt even look at me.  

OH THE WORK OUT!

It was crazy.  I never did goblets before and my biceps were killing me.  However, so were my quads.  Dear Lord.

I did an actual workout with the RDLs.  I never go up in volume, so that considered a shock in my book.

Leg Press was a killer.  Good finisher.  Couldn't even try getting to 20 on the 2nd set, so the guy who was using the leg press with me went down to 3 plates and I went with him.

Calves were just done with whatever energy I had left.

I almost puked.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

*Pull-Shock*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks for 20 sec reps
Cable Torso Twists
Face Pulls

Shock Tactic:  Supersets
Unilateral Cable Row 
60lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps
~superset~
Close Grip Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 8, 7, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  20 reps or bust
Hammer Strength Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 20 reps (45 sec RI; < 10 RPs)

Shock Tactic:  10 sec Negatives
Wide/Medium Lat Pulldowns
120lbs for 2 sets, ~10 reps (30 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  10 sec Negatives
Unilateral DB Preacher Curl
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down


Finally.  A Pull day that wasnt average.

My supersets caught up to me big time.  Perhaps I shouldve done chin ups before the rows.  Dont know, Dont care.  I got a burn and I got a sweat going so mission accomplished.

The Hammer rows were done with both arms.  Havent done this machine that way in years.  In any case, I RPed at the 11th rep the first set and I think the 8th rep the second time.  Various RPs throughout.

The lat pulldowns were nuts.  It seemed so easy and believe or not, every concentric was easy, but the negatives were fatiguing.  I RPed a lot, but it was a 5 sec breath here and there.  I noticed the acid disappeared in that time, so I sat back down immediately.  Might seem counterproductive, but I wanted every rep to have a full ROM and a full 10 sec.

Curls were the same way.  Wait, no, I didnt RP at all.  I did support the concentric portion of each curl, but every negative was on my own.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2008)

*POWER-Push*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles

Flat Barbell Press  tempo:  4/X/0
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
295lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 6 sets, 1 rep (2:30-3:30 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press  tempo:  3-4/X/0
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2-2:30 min RI)

Weighted Dips   tempo:  4/X/0
70lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps (2-2:30 min RI)

Static Stretched


Cut the warm ups short...kinda.  I just wanted to get right into the fray, so I made sure I was warmed up, notably my shoulder.

The Bench Presses were alright, but I arched my back kind of early.  I kept the fucker down as much as I could.  But, once again, "4-5min" is too long!  I do not need that much time, not to mention, its fucking BORING.  

The OH Presses are always, always going to be tough with this negative shit.  The X in tempo is, as you know, "explosive," but I wasnt explosive at all.  I did what I could though and I was glad I didnt go up.  I want this to go up faster, so well stay here.

Dips were faster.  I was pretty nervous about my shoulder, but my baby kept up.

Go me.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2008)

*Power-Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Pistols
Single Legged KB RDLs

ATG Squats  tempo:  4/X/0
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 6 sets, 1 rep (2-3:30 min RI)

Conventional Deadlifts  tempo:  2-3/X/1
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 2 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 6 sets, 1 rep (2-2:30 min RI)

Hack Squat
1 plate on each side for 3 reps
2 plates on each side for 3 reps
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 3 reps (2+ min RI)

Static Stretched


Everything today was easy...Deadlifts, however, they were shaky.  Understandable considering that I squat 315lbs right before it, but when I am doing 1 rep with 2+ minutes in between sets, its just shitty.  I almost have to remember my composure every time a set begins and it feels 'too' fresh.  Its that shitty RI!

Anyway, solid day.  Careful day.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Screw it. I remember when you couldn't put any weight on your shoulders because of your back. You should be stoked. Looks good man.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2008)

Spot on.  Spot on.  My strength is still up there, I have to be careful, but its the rest intervals.  Theyre just too long!  Its fine to rest that long, but it takes some sort of HR to stay in the "zone."


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pull the Power*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Twists
Face Pulls

Neutral Grip T-Bars  tempo:  ahh fuck it, its the same as any power day
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 4 reps
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 2 reps
5 plates for 2 reps 
4 plates + 35lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (2:30-3 min RI)

Wide Grip Weighted Pull ups
45lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2+ min RI)

Unilateral DB Rows
120lbs for 5 reps
120lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; STRAPPED)

Self Myofacial Release  (thanks Iain)

Static Stretched


T-bars made me pretty nervous.  Seriously, I couldnt think of a high intensity bilateral movement, that I am used to, to use for the heaviest movement.   That made little sense.  Basically, cable rows, HS Rows, none of these really balance form and intensity the way T-bars do.  HS are pretty close...but I usually do them unilaterally.  T-bars were scary!  I had the strength, but because of its plane, I am worried about my back.  Gotta figure something out here or just bit the bullet and stick with HS Rows.

Pullups were average.

DB Rows I lost grip strength with on my left hand.  I pulled through the set, but I wouldnt have on the following sets.  Ah well.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2008)

*Push-Rep Range*

YESTERDAY

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Half Ass Dragon Flags
Arm Circles
Push Up on Ball

Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
105lb DBs for 8 reps
115lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90sec-2min RI; failed at 8th rep)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec-2 min RI)

Decline DB Press
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing Neutral Grip DB OH Press
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

SkullCrushers
85?lbs for 2 sets, 15, 12 reps (60+ sec RI)

Half Ass HIIT that I wont put in here..


Not much to say.  Too rushed.  SHoulder shit couldve been heavier.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2008)

*Rep Range-Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges w/feet on ball
Pistols (tried text book form)
Single Legged KB RDLs

Marching DB Lunges  tempo:  movement
20lb DBs for 10 steps
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 18 steps (~2 min RI)

Unilateral Leg Press  tempo:  2/1/2
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 15 reps  (90 sec-2 min RI)

Romanian Deadlifts  tempo:  2/1/2
The bar for X reps
155lbs for 3 sets, 9 reps (~2 min RI)

Glute-Ham Raise  tempo:  movement
BW for 2 sets, 15 reps  (90 sec-2 min RI)

Leg Extensions  tempo:  2/1/2
90lbs for 15 reps

Prone Leg Curls  tempo:  2/1/2
80lbs for 15 reps (had to use 2 RPs to finish) 

Calf Press  tempo:  2/1/2
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
7 sets of 30 sec sprints
5 min cool down


Lunges didnt burn as bad as last time.  Hmph.    Dont fucking ask me.

Unilaterals were pretty tough.  Humorous too, with the slow tempo and all.

Deads were tough at first, tehn it was cake.  My grip was bad though.  Jesus christ, is this EVER GONNA GET FUCKING BETTER!?!?!?!?!?!!?!

Glutes were tough as usual.  In fact, I think my form starts to dive after 10 or so reps.

Extensions were the same.  Curls were fucking nuts.  Calves were extravagant.


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2008)

Alright.....I have went strictly to Crossfit and have never been stronger, both functional and gym strength. Some of the workouts dont even sound hard, but once you do em you have a new respect for crossfitters. There was a big muscle head in the club a few days ago. We were doing a WOD called Grace. Grace is 135lbs clean and jerk for 30 reps for time. I got it in 2 mins and 38 secs. He said he would smash that time. It took him a whole 6 mins. Trust me this guy is much bigger than I am, but I am stronger, have much better work capacity, and obviously my cardio is tons better. Kind of my little plug for crossfit, I would love to see you give it a try. Trust me one of the hardest things you will ever do. Cya buddy.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2008)

Clean and Jerks, Snatches...I wonder if I can do these from a recovering dislocated shoulder...


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2008)

Aww.....didnt know you had that issue going on. I wouldnt take a chance on that. How did you do that?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2008)

Fight at work.  What are ya gonna do..


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha......not much you can do there. You get fired?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2008)

*Pull-Rep Range*

TEMPO:2/1/2/1

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks (with extended leg)
Crunches w/legs on ball
Inverted Rows

DB Rows
55lb DBs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (2 min RI)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
130lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (2 min RI)

Cable Rows
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pull Down
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Unilateral Cable Curls
26.6lbs for 15 reps (some assistance from resting arm on last reps)

Fat Bar Reverse Wrist Curls
20lbs for 2 sets, 20 reps (30 sec RI; dont know how much the bar weighed)

Static Stretched


Holy shit.  Burn city! 

Every single exercise was great.  I dont want to change a thing.  Great day.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2008)

Double D said:


> Haha......not much you can do there. You get fired?



No.  I was investigated, but I got cleared.  It wasnt cinematic.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Buddy... looks like everythings going smooth in here... like usual..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh yeah.  Things are better nowadays.  Pretty damn sore today.


----------



## Double D (Sep 21, 2008)

BTW-Where are you working?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2008)

Id rather not say due to stories I have put up.  Its a department store.


----------



## Double D (Sep 21, 2008)

Ya I don't blame ya. What are you getting paid?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 22, 2008)

You are strong!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

So.. Are you making an appearance at the reunion?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2008)

MMMmeh.  I dont know the date and this semester eats all my time.  I have to do shit to get this degree, so its unavoidable.






AndrewSS said:


> You are strong!



Thank you!  Tune in this week to check out the Shock workouts!

That is, if I ever recover from this head cold.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

October 10-12 

I still don't know if I'm going either. I talked to Grant this morning and he's coming over. We'll see.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2008)

I want to and I kind of dont want to just cuz of what I am doing in my life right now.  Sometimes its best to not look back.  I was always a shut in in MCHS so I didnt make any memories.  I hated that I did that, but no sense reminding myself of it.

Then again, who cares.   But if I really dont care, then I most likely wont make the time to go.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

I felt the same way when I was there, but apparently I was "popular" according to everyone I see. I remember hating everyone.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2008)

*Shock-Push*

Ok I am back.  My head cold has subsided enough to start a shock week.  Those of you who have lost sleep from this, my deepest apologies.  

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Reverse Crunches/Obliques on Decline Bench
Planks

Shock Tactic:  Superset Flies with Presses
25lb DB Flies for 5 reps
~superset~
25lb DB Flat Presses for 5 reps for 3 sets

25lb DB Flies for 10 reps
~superset~
75lb DB Flat Presses for 10 reps for 3 sets (30-45 sec RI) 

Shock Tactic:  Superset Scaptions with OH Presses
15lb DB Scaptions for 10 reps
~superset~
35lb DB OH Presses for 10 reps for 3 sets (30-45 sec RI; last set had to stop twice!)

Shock Tactic:  Dropsets
Underhand Cable Crossovers
60lbs, 50lbs, 40lbs, 30lbs, for 10 reps  (no rest)
Overhand Cable Crossovers
60lbs, 50lbs, 40lbs, 30lbs, for 10 reps (no rest)

Shock Tactic:  5 second negatives
40lbs for 12 reps (too easy)
60lbs for 10 reps

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

18 min total  HR= 190-200   Whoa.  


Today was crazy.  I havent done a workout where I do a isolation right before a compound in some time.  Wasnt too too hard..  The OH Presses were in their own category.  The moment I tried the first rep, everything felt foreign.  The scaptions really mess up your rythym for the presses.

The drop sets were nice too!  Two movements I havent done in some time, back for another run!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Shock-Legs*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Bridges w/feet on floor
Bridges w/weet on ball
Bridges w/feet on BOSU and me on ball
Step Ups

Pistols
5-6 sets of 5 reps (30-45 sec RI; forgot how many sets were done)

Single Legged KB RDLs
6kg KBs for 7 reps
8kg KBs for 7 reps
10kg KBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  1 and reps
Bulgarian Squats
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  High reps?
Good Mornings
95lbs for 20 reps

Shock Tactic:  Double Super Set (Quad Set)
Leg Extensions
120lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
~supersetted with~
Leg Curls
90lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 80lbs was for the very first set, 90lbs was used for the next 3)

Shock Tactic:  Drop Sets
Calf Press
80lbs for 8 reps
150lbs for 10, 140lbs for 9, 130lbs for 2, 120lbs for 3

Static Stretched


Today I focused on harder than normal workouts.  Pistols would be one of them.  They were half ass.  My left leg cant stay extended for more than a rep.  My right leg can, however.  I did the best I could and it really burned me out.  This made me sweat more than any other exercise today.   It became harder and harder to maintain balance.

When I got to RDLs, my balance was shot to shit.  No shock tactics here (or for Pistols), I have just never used these movements as a hard workout.  I stuck to it, but my balance was so bad, I hardly fuckign cared for this exercise.

Bulgarians were thrown in and dammit.  They still hurt like hell.  The supporting leg, AFTER you switch legs, burns the most.  Its still being utilized for BALANCE, so naturally, its not resting.  God damn Balance! 

GMs were added but not increased.  My back was sore from teh RDLs and I just didnt want to try harder.

Leg Curls/Extensions were done with lighter than desired weight.  However, instead of increasing it, I just added another superset ontop of the superset.  So I did 4 sets total, with 30 sec in between the 2 supersets.

Calves were good for only 1 set.  I was spent.


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Good workout!   I did legs today I feel right now that everything's tightening up so much, I will not be able to walk very well tomorrow,


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2008)

My CNS is fried, but I dont know about my muscles.  Trying to do this shit with proper form was so taxing.  Taxing in a way I am not used to.  Its interesting to respond this way.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2008)

*Shock-Pull*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Half Ass Dragon Flags (with X-reps)
Cable Torso Twists
Unilateral Cable Face Pulls

Shock Tactic:  X-reps
Unilateral Hammer Strength Rows
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 15 reps, 7 X-reps (30-45 sec RI; 3rd set failed at 10th rep, but still got 7 x-reps)

Shock Tactic:  Rest Pauses
Close Grip Chin Ups
BW for who knows how many sets, 25 reps (I know the first set voluntarily stopped at 7)

Shock Tactic:  Drop Sets + Rest Pauses when needed
Unilateral DB Rows
75lb, then 65lb, then 55lb, then 45lb DBs, 15 reps each

Shock Tactic:  1 and reps
Wide Lat Pull Down
120lbs for 2 sets, 10, then failed at 6th (45 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  Negatives
Unilateral Preacher DB Curls
40lb DBs for 6 reps

Shock Tactic:  Superset Curls with Holds
Reverse Wrist Curl w/Fat Bar
50+lbs for 3 sets, 15 curls, then 20 sec holds (15 sec RI?; last set only curled 12 reps)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 30 sec sprints
5 min cool down

HR = 180

Static Stretched


Today was a great day.  Spiritually, one of my best in a long, long time.

Not much to say about anything cuz everything was a challenge.  Id say the X-reps were the funnest, but it might be cuz Ive never done them.  

OHHHHH no no!  The BEST exercise was the Row drop sets.  My god, I loved doing this for curls, now I am doing this for rows?  Bravo!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2008)

*Push-Power*

Warm Ups..
Scarecrows
Arm Circles

Flat Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
295lbs for 1 rep
325lbs for 6 sets, 1 rep (2:30-3:30 RI; remember the tempos here..)

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Weighted Dips
80lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Terrible rush..

Bench had shitty form, so keep it.

OH Presses were easy, so increase it.

Dips were I dont know, so keep it.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2008)

You still have some good pushing strength though. I just added flat bench for the first time in about a year since I hurt my shoulder and I was struggling with 225x6. 

I will say that my form is spot on though...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, I am arching my back a lot.  I know in a powerlifting meet, id be fine, but I am not a power lifter!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2008)

*Legs-Power*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks
Step Ups
Jump Squats/Butt Kicks

ATG Squat
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 6 sets, 1 rep (2:30-3 min RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Hack Squat
2 plates on each side for 5 reps
4 plates on each side for 2 reps (saw stars)
3 plates on each side for 3 reps
3 plates on each side for 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Todays warm ups were actual POWER, plyometrics.  They got me out of breath and developed a burn.    This isnt a terribly bad thing, right?  I mean, its supposed to be a _warm _up.

Anyway, squats were kinda hard.  Might have to stay here.

Deadlifts were easy, but they were meant to be.  Still deciding on splitting these from squats, but I have one more week in P/RR/S so fuck it.

Hacks were, well, its self explanatory.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the hack squat machine, I wish my gym had one.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember reading on how to do a hack squat with a barbell.  It looked horrible.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's not for me.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn your legs are stong...

Had a flashback of one day when we were doing heavy squats (well, heavy for me anyway) and TOH said " go do sissy squats between sets"... I'm just looking at him like....


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually thought of adding those once or twice, but I need to see a vid of it before performing it.  Too much of an easy move to fuck up, IMO.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2008)

*Pulling Power*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Cable Twists
Face Pulls

Hammer Strength Rows
1 plate on each side for 5 reps
2 plates on each side for 5 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 reps
4 plates on each side for 3 reps
5 plates on each side for..1 rep  
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 3 reps (2:30-3:15 RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups
45lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Unilateral DB Rows
125lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Forgot to stretch!


Eh.  Today was kind of lousy.  My HS Rows were awesome at first.  I set the seat almost near the top and grabbed the higher neutral grips, mimicking the grip on a T-bar.  Then, out of the clear blue sky, my right forearm had pain. On the ulner, posterior side, proximal to the elbow.  Felt deep too.  I grabbed straps for my last set and it helped a little.

Pull ups were easy!  Bought fucking time.

DB Rows were hard.  And there was that pain again!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2008)

*Push ReP Range*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Bridge
Oblique Planks
Push up on ball

Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 8 reps
65lb DBs for 7 reps
105lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI; last set failed at 6, RPed, fired last 2 out)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 8, 6, RPed 1 (2 min RI; failed)
55lb DBs for 6 reps, RPed, got 1 more (60 sec from 2nd set's failure)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 12, 9, RPed 3 (90 sec RI)

Standing Neutral Grip OH Press
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12, 10, RPed, 2 (90 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 6, 4 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched chest

Cardio, 18 min on treadmill  (gauging gate)

Static Stretched lower


Hmph.    Good day.  I had to ditch Declines, so I opted for Incline into Flat presses.  Inclines were a bitch with the tempo.  I ended up falling just short.

Standing OHs indicated some stiff muscles.  I was a bit fatigued from teh inclines, but my muscles just didnt seem flexible.  I have to look into some more shoulder stretches...

Flats were lovely.  Good burn.

Same for standing, but again, stiffness.

I didnt really feel like doing triceps, but I opted for some close grips.  I KNEW I went heavy, but my PRIDE overtook me.

Cardio was just a slow pace.  I am going to pace myself into this...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2008)

Few shoulder & Chest stretching links.  Static and maybe Active.  Little Dynamics going on...

ergocise.com -- Shoulder Stretches

Wall Shoulder Girdle Stretch

Chest Exercise Menu


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Rope Crunches
> ...



just a suggestion assuming your back is up for it, why don't you try doing deadlifts, or more specifically, sumo deadlifts or trap bar deadlifts for your pulling power movement if you are only doing one rep sets?  To me, one rep, super heavy weight rows don't make any sense, maybe your form was impeccable, but I am sure most people's form goes out the window on a heavy ass row.

i suggest sumo or trap bar as they are somewhat "easier" on the lower back, and still good at stimulating the middle back and trap area with the isometrics....

how is your back doing?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> just a suggestion assuming your back is up for it, why don't you try doing deadlifts, or more specifically, sumo deadlifts or trap bar deadlifts for your pulling power movement if you are only doing one rep sets?  To me, one rep, super heavy weight rows don't make any sense, maybe your form was impeccable, but I am sure most people's form goes out the window on a heavy ass row.
> 
> i suggest sumo or trap bar as they are somewhat "easier" on the lower back, and still good at stimulating the middle back and trap area with the isometrics....
> 
> how is your back doing?



I was doing 1 rep deads at one point.  Because of the rest intervals, I ditched them.  

I am an oddball when it comes to that.  Recovering for 3 min in between 1 rep sets makes me feel awkward.  Its as if my form has returned to the very start without a warm up.  I feel extremely sloppy.  Thats with a 3 min RI and P/RR/S wants you to do a 4-5 min RI.

Back is holding up fine.  Not sure what happened last time cuz I bounced back in a fraction of the time it took for the real bulged disk incident.

I am scared about doing the Sumos.  Thats what triggered my back probelm and it was most likely due to improper form, but the conventionals and romanians have been fine.  I enjoy them actually.  I didnt really like the trap bar deadlift even though its more centered.  Not to mention, that "pop" that occured was the same pop I heard when I did Sumos way back when..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2008)

*Rep Range-Legs-at 8am*

Jesus

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Half ass Dragon Flags (one step beyond reverse crunches)
Crawl Outs(forget what these are called)
Bulgarian Squats

Marching DB Lunges
25lb DBs for 14 steps
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 18 reps (2 min RI)

Romanian Deadlifts
95lbs for 10 reps
165lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (2 min RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Fuck.  5 hours of sleep.

I was good until....after the warms ups!  God damn.  I was real bad at the deadlifts.  I thought I caught a second wind...but it blew me by.

I was really having a hard time cuz of snot/phlegm going down my throat.  Constant "finger down the throat" feeling.

Ugh.  My legs burned.  And now I am tired about to take a fucking Light exam.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2008)

*Pull-Rep Range*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/extended leg
Oblique planks
Planks
Face Pulls

DB Rows
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 7 reps
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (2 min RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
140lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (2 min RI)

Cable Rows
113.3lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
113.3lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Unilateral Cable Curl
30lbs for 15 reps

Cardio, Treadmill, intervals of jogs (trying to build up strength in my ankle)

Static Stretched


I admit, I was tired today.  I didnt stay true to the tempo.  Though some movements like the pulldowns take about 2 seconds down and up, so they werent effected much.  The others..?  Well....

It was a good day though.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2008)

*Push the Shocker*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Scarecrows
Shoulder Rehab
Downward Circles
Push up on ball

Shock Tactic:  Superset
Preweighted EZ bar for Standing OH Presses
50lb bar for 8 reps
Flat DB Press
50lb DBs for 8 reps

Flat DB Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps
~superset with~
Preweighted EZ Bar for Standing OH Presses
90lb bar for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; last OH set had some RPs)

Shock Tactic:  Drop set
Cable Chest Press
80lbs, 70lbs, 60lbs, 50lbs for 2 sets, to failure (60 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  Partial Reps
Seated Machine OH Press
70lbs for 15 reps then 8 partials
80lbs for 10 reps then 5 partials for 2 sets (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Yeah, no triceps today.  The supersets fucked them all up. 

The cables really shot my chest up, which was good cuz I thought they got cheated on the supersets.

The machine OH gave my shoulders a good burn.

I dont want to say today was easy, but I feel that it is now.  Then again, I am now recovered, though I still feel blood in my now sore muscles.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2008)

*Legs for shock*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges
Cable Crunches
OH Squats 
Barbell Lunges

Shock Tactic:  1 and reps
ATG Squats
The bar for 10 reps
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  Drop Sets
Single Legged DB RDLs
40lb, 35lb, 30lb, 25lb DBs for 6 reps

Shock Tactic:  5-10 second Negatives
Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (mmm 30 sec RI, but better see description)

Static Stretched


Oh god.  I am exhausted.  1 and reps for squats is nasty business.

Single Legged ANYTHING is a bitch after that one.  I was wobbling to the point of abandonment.  Did the best I could.

Ok the leg press was really...3 sets.  I did 10 reps on each leg, one at a time, but when I got the the second leg, when  was done, I immediately started on the resting leg.  So it would be, left, right, left, right, rest.  Well...that lasted only ONE set.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2008)

*Last but not least, Pulling Shocks*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Torso Twists
Face Pulls

Shock Tactic:  Tri-Sets
Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps
Cable Rows
100lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (went up to 110lbs on 2nd set)
Cable Rope Upright Rows
75lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  Drop Set
Bilateral DB Row (higher intensity)
65lb, 55lb, 45lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)
Bilateral DB Row (lower intensity)
35lb, 30lb, 25lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Shock Tactic:  Negative
Unilateral Spider DB Hammer Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; 5 sec negs)

Static Stretched


Hmph.    Good day, but the only shit that burned were my posterior deltoids.

Thats it for P/RR/S.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2008)

*New Workout*

After rummaging through Stewart's journal and contemplating higher frequency, I decided on a full body workout.  No isolations will be done except for things like grip and definitely some tibialis work.  Other than that, no volume, high intensity.

Day 1
Bench
Deadlift
Row
Cardio

Day 2
Push Press (new)
Squat
Pullup
Cardio

Rest

Repeat

So I am doing everything twice.  I want some stronger lifts.  I dont care about size anymore.  I am pretty big and to tell you the truth, in this school, err, in my department, I look too big.  I am a theatre major and I am basically type casted.  No good for me.  So if I eventually slim down, its ok with me.  

My weight right now is 214lbs

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Crawl outs w/push ups (is this what its called?)

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for ? reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip T-Bar Row
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 4 reps (2 min RI)

Cardio, Eliptical for 20 min  HR = 170

Static Stretched


Bench was pretty solid.  Can go up.

Deads were easy.  Hmmm, weird going from bench to deads.  Never been done!

Rows were easy too, but I have to be careful here.  I was wobbly.  I beleive its my CNS getting whacked out because of the complexity of whats going on.

So there it is.  I didnt get bored, which was my biggest worry, but it should be effective as long as I stick to it and my diet.  (this weekends was horrible due to getting dumped AGAIN)


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2008)

*Day 2*

Warm ups..
Crunches ~ss~ Bridges both on ball

Push Press
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 8 reps
85bls for 8 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
175lbs for 3 sets, 3, 3, 1 (2 min RI)

Squats
155lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

NO TIME!!!

Push Press was a bitch.  I did it wrong too.  It was too heavy as well.  I need more practice.

Squats were good.

Pullups were easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2008)

Back to Day 1

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/extended leg
Cable Torso Twists
Arm Circles
Scarecrows

Bench Press
The bar for X reps
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
305lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; sub-par form)

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I was bummed out today.  I miss my ex and it overshadowed todays workout.

Bench was fine, but I arched my back a lot..and I didnt do the 5th set.

Deadlift was the same shit, but better form.

By the time I got to rows, I said fuck it.  But I did cut sets and RIs cuz of time more so cuz of stress.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 31, 2008)

Day 2

Active Stretches

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Scaptions
Pistols

Push Press
The bar for 5 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
165lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec-2 min RI)

Squats
165lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 3, 2 reps (PAIN!  Abandon ship!)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
65lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Anterior Tibialis Flex
10lbs on each side for 4 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical for 15 min  

Static Stretched


Push Press were done with a lunge type stance.  I like this better.

Squats...hmm.  I have felt this before.  Not often, but sometimes I get a pain beside my asshole when I am going back up at about hamstring parallel with the ground.  Its a like a cold pinch.  Goes away instantly when I stop.  Scary, so I quit the workout.

Chinups were good.  I can go up, but not much.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2008)

*Day1*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Crunches on ball
Oblique Planks
Push Up on Ball
Kettle Bell Swings
Arm Circles

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Conventional Deadlift
135lbs for 4 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
305lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI;  last rep had 4 reps)

Static Stretched


Bench press was fucking strong!  Hmph, is this shit working?

Deadlifts had to be done with a staggered grip.  I felt a little cautious about these.  I was feeling my insides press against my abs.  

Rows were ok.  These have to be adjusted.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2008)

Day 2

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Cable Crunch
One Arm Kettle Bell Swings (up to 14kg)
Two Arm Kettle Bell Swings (up to 16kg)

Push Press
95lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps
135lbs for 4 reps
155lbs for 4 reps
175lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (90 sec-2 min RI)

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps (no pain) 
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 3 reps
70lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Tibialis Flexes
20lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Push Presses are coming along nicely.  Started to get wobbly though.  Need to do more volume.

Squats were pretty nice.  No pain either, so thats wonderful.

Chins were full ROM.  Loving it!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2008)

*Day 1 adjusted*

Dynamics...
BW Romanian Deads
KB Romanian Deads
Planks on Ball
Push Up on Ball
Arm Circles

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 reps
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched the shit out of myself

Self Myofacial Release


No Active stretches today.  Truth is, I dont feel shit from them.  Dynamics are prolly better anyway..

Bench was just right.  More volume = more strain.  I arched my back on the last few reps.

Deadlifts were nuts.  I was out of breath like a mofo'.  Lighter weight...guess it wasnt light enough.

Rows were kinda easy, but the setup was bad cuz of my back being sore.  Ugh, I miss Spider Rows.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2008)

if i may say so, i think your volume is too high for what you are doing.  you are going to burn yourself out fairly quickly I think doing it this way.

might I suggest doing something like i am doing now?  calculate your one rep max for each of the exercises you are doing, then each workout do a percentage of that max working up to like 95%, then reset.  for example, lets say you calculate your bench press 1rm to be oh i dunno 335.  for your first bench day, do something like 4 sets of 4 with 80% of your max, which in the example would be 270.  On the next bench day, do 4 sets of 3 with 85% of max, or 285.  Third bench day, do 4 sets of 2 with 90% or 300, and finally on the fourth day, do 4 sets of 1 with 95% or around 315.  If you hit those 4 reps fairly easy, then add 5 pounds to your calculated max and then start over at 80% of the new max.

this way you should technically never train to failure on any day


----------



## biggfly (Nov 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with some arch in your bench press IMO...helps create that explosive drive I feel. The Westside Benchers look like the London Bridge when they bench high intensity. I dunno??


----------



## biggfly (Nov 7, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> if i may say so, i think your volume is too high for what you are doing.  you are going to burn yourself out fairly quickly I think doing it this way.
> 
> might I suggest doing something like i am doing now?  calculate your one rep max for each of the exercises you are doing, then each workout do a percentage of that max working up to like 95%, then reset.  for example, lets say you calculate your bench press 1rm to be oh i dunno 335.  for your first bench day, do something like 4 sets of 4 with 80% of your max, which in the example would be 270.  On the next bench day, do 4 sets of 3 with 85% of max, or 285.  Third bench day, do 4 sets of 2 with 90% or 300, and finally on the fourth day, do 4 sets of 1 with 95% or around 315.  If you hit those 4 reps fairly easy, then add 5 pounds to your calculated max and then start over at 80% of the new max.
> 
> this way you should technically never train to failure on any day



Stew would your theory be based on trying to achieve powerlifting goals, or would it be for overall, meaning strength and muscular development(i.e looking good!!LOL)??


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Stew would your theory be based on trying to achieve powerlifting goals, or would it be for overall, meaning strength and muscular development(i.e looking good!!LOL)??



well, I am using it for powerlifting goals, but basically it's just based off of Prilepin's table, which has a wide range of practical applications.  I would say it would be best for a goal of strength, but then again, the "looking good" part is more a function of diet, so the best thing you can do is lift weights to get stronger, and let your diet take care of the other part.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2008)

Ran the Stadium

Shins hurt!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> if i may say so, i think your volume is too high for what you are doing.  you are going to burn yourself out fairly quickly I think doing it this way.
> 
> might I suggest doing something like i am doing now?  calculate your one rep max for each of the exercises you are doing, then each workout do a percentage of that max working up to like 95%, then reset.  for example, lets say you calculate your bench press 1rm to be oh i dunno 335.  for your first bench day, do something like 4 sets of 4 with 80% of your max, which in the example would be 270.  On the next bench day, do 4 sets of 3 with 85% of max, or 285.  Third bench day, do 4 sets of 2 with 90% or 300, and finally on the fourth day, do 4 sets of 1 with 95% or around 315.  If you hit those 4 reps fairly easy, then add 5 pounds to your calculated max and then start over at 80% of the new max.
> 
> this way you should technically never train to failure on any day




Let me give this some thought.

Right now, my rest frequency is high (thanks to school) enough to not burn out per say.  Although, there is essence to what youre saying.

However, I like the results I have been making thus far.  It seems that I am getting stronger, but still too early to tell.  When it fails (or I get tired), Ill go that route.  The only problem with it right now is what lifts I want to make stronger vs. battling injuries.  Not to mention some numbers have been changed.  I doubt I can put up 360 for example.


----------



## Minhkey (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey I just wanted to say, I think its pretty amazing how you sticked with this through 42 pages... great job!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2008)

Day 2

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
One Arm Kettlebell Swings
Two Arm Kettlebell Swings

Push Press
The bar for 7 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps 
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; sore from stadium run and had the pain going on)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
45lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Total Time 18 min

Static Stretched


Ok, if someone knows about diet - performance, chime in.  I had pepperoni rolls for dinner.  Bad shit, yeah.  But I ate it at 7-8pm and ate all 6 of them.  Needless to say, I was full the rest of the night, which was my goal.  Today, I just had shit enthusiasm for being there.  I was pretty strong in everything, but just not in the right mind set.  When I rested my head down on my shoulder, I smelled pepperoni rolls!  

Anyway, push press was ok.  I did a solid stance vs. my staggered stance.  Nice to get some good practice.

Squats were low cuz of what I already stated.  I wonder if the pepperoni rolls had something to do with this pain..  No stop laughing, seriously.  I shit before I went to the gym, but I had bad cramps.  Even now I feel a 2nd round coming up.  Perhaps shit and this pain are related. 

Chin ups were nice.  I am liking these again.

Oh yeah, when I weighed myself at the clinic I was 218.5.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Day 2
> 
> Active Stretched
> 
> ...



Thank God I am not alone in freakville! Today I had the same experience, only it was a Wendy's hamburger


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2008)

Day 1 

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Rope Crunch
KB Romanian Deadlifts

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; staggered grip)

Arm Circles
Scarecrows

Barbell Bench Press
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 20lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; last set had 5 reps)

Static Stretched


Switched up order today.  Ugh.  No energy again.  What the fuck huh?

Deadlifts went up, but I am really focusing on core with this.  And BECAUSE of this, now I feel my abs working a lot more.  Trying to keep this tight is possibly a bitch.

Bench was the same as last week, but some arching was used.  This is prolly due to the energy used on the deads.

Rows.  Dammit man!  These are too easy, but the set up sucks!  Ill try to think of more feasible substitutes...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you doing the old "bar in the corner" with the t-bars?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2008)

No, its on a lever.  Same thing Id say.  I can move it left and right.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2008)

Day 2

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Supersetted all sorts of planks, even a bridge or 2!
One Arm KB Swings
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
325lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps  (2 min RI)

Push Press
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
80lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
30 sec Sprints
5 min cool down

Total Time = 19 min

Static Stretched


It was a good day today!  I accidentally slept in, but it was worth it.  Energy galore!  My squats were prolly the most perfect ever.  I breathed correctly, kept my neck straight, no pain, just all around wonderful.

Push Press was off to a good start, but got wobbly.  Ill KEEP this weight.

Chins were fine.  Can go up.  Full ROM.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2008)

*Day 1*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
A shit load of Single Leg RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Arm Circles

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Tibialis Flexes
10lbs on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Why the fuck does this happen?  I got up at 5am to a dying smoke alarm and now I am completely awake.  My alarm clock doesnt go off until 9 am so what do I do?  I go back to sleep.  First I toss and turn for an hour cuz I am wide awake.  I dont stay up cuz I know it will severely fuck up my workout about half way through.  So, me and sleep finally meet.  When the alarm clock goes off, I am tired!  God dammit.  

Conventionals made me gasp for air again.  My grip suffered as well.  This grip shit man..  

Bench Press was pretty sturdy.  Odd huh?  I was in a bit energy deficit at this point, yet I got this shit up.  With no arching of the back either!  I suppose this high frequency shit works.  

Neutrals were easy as always.  Setting up is not so bad when I do it a little slower and with more care.   When will I learn.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2008)

*Day 2*

  Nothing like trying to get a blowjob until 3am, failing, then going to the gym after school.  

Self Myofacial Release
Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Planks with tips of toes on ball
Cable Woodchops
Two Arm KettelBell Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Push Press
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
145lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
55lbs for 5 reps, 5, 5, 5, 4, 3 (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Meh.  Everything was good until Push Presses.  I started getting wobbly and my cardio was plummeting.  

My chins suffered but I did feel sore.   Though thats not the goal.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 24, 2008)

*Day 1*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Torso Twists
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged Kettlebell RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2+ min RI; staggered grip)

Shoulder Circles
Arm Circles

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
325lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; arching)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Self Myofacial Release

Static Stretched


Felt pretty good today.  Got some relieving news last night and good rest.

However..

Deadlifts are making me...scared.    I know, I KNOW!  My grip sucks too.  I just feel 'off' with these.  I also dont like how my core feels.  I seriously feel like a newbie with these all of a sudden.

Bench Press was fine.  I was arching throughout the entire 3rd set.  AKIRA doesnt like that shit!

Miraculously, I felt solid in the Rows.  Heh, go figure.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2008)

*Day 2*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Planks
Cable Woodchops
One Arm KettleBell Swings
Two Arm KettleBell Swings

ATG Squats
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Arm Circles
Shoulder Rehab

Push Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
165lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (<2 min RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
90lbs for 3 sets, 3, 3, 2.75 reps (<2 min RI)

Tibialis Work

HIIT, Eliptical

5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

TOTAL  18 min, 180-190 MHR

Static Stretched


Ok...lets be honest here.  I do NOT think going for any strength based numbers on days that you are upset are good for anything.  Relieving stress?  Ok, do more volume based shit, cuz I couldnt concentrate on SHIT.  Form, breathing, even where I was !

Squats had that sort of pain near the asshole...and what do ya know, I have gas and shit today.  It has been confirmed that this is related.  I shit before I worked out and it felt a little better.  However, I didnt get a squat rack with a mirror, that pissed me off.    Next, I kept thinking about my alleged girlfriend and that just made me anxious about everything.    I got scared of the workout!  I shook my head and decided to not go up to 345lbs (originally set), but to only go up 10lbs.  So far so good, but the bitch jumped back into my head!    I have 3 projects, none of which have been started nor am I excited about, so I have bigger fish to fry.  Did the best I could for squats, tried to go low, but it was a struggle.  However, I did what I could, and it was passable at best.  

Push Presses went down and I dont care.  I was in such a shit mood at this point.  Truthfully, I wanted these "endorphins" to kick in, but they never arrived in time.  (at least I moved to a mirrored rack)

Chin ups were ok.  The fatigue toward the end was acceptable.

I decided to do some cardio and hope that that would alleviate some stress.  Eh, I am still pissed/worried/anxious.  If my girlfriend would be a girlfriend, Id feel more relaxed.  God dammit.  Instead, let me get the real problems started and then I could deal with her.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2008)

Broke up with my girlfriend.  Sucks, but now maybe my anxiety will be less and less...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2008)

Day 1

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Twists
Cable Wood chops
Shoulder Circles

Barbell Bench Press (max)
The bar for X reps
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 1 rep
345lbs for 1 rep
355lbs for 1 rep
365lbs for 1 rep (spotted)
356lbs for 1 rep  (2+ min RI)   

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip T-bar Row
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (<2 min RI)

Static Stretched


Success!  Not much of a gain, but a gain nonetheless.  This is with getting less than 220g of protein, less than 7 hours of sleep, and no supplements other than ephedra, whey, and fish oil.  Truth be told, I didnt get it the first time cuz...well...ill bet it was just a mind set.  I was going to stop at 355lbs because of the lousy diet & sleep combo, but I felt strong.  Then all of a sudden I cant get it?  When I asked for a spot, I lost some sort of focus.  As if I had gotten weaker because I didnt NEED to be as strong (without the spot I wouldve died).  So, tried again and fixed it.

Deadlifts were down cuz..well, I didnt like how I felt last time.  Getting a strong bench was enough.

Rows, were ok.  Didnt want to get greedy.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2008)

*Back to Vertical/Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Cable Twists
Cable Wood chops
Shoulder Circles

Push Press
The bar for 8 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups
BW for 5 reps
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 8 reps (light)
50lb DBs for 8 reps (light)
55lb DBs for 8 reps (90 sec RI; light)

Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown
180lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical

5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

190 HR


Cant explain my goals right now.  Everything can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hammies*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..

Supersetted planks w/extended leg
Cable Torso Twists
Single Legged KB RDLs
Alternating  "   "

Romanian Deadlift
The bar for 6 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; staggered grip used on sets 3-5)

Good Mornings
95lbs for 8 reps
115lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec RI)

Tibialis Work

Cardio Eliptical
Increased sets of intensity starting at 3

Static Stretched


Great day so far spiritually.  Got some shit done in time for a workout before work.

Everything can go up.  

I suppose my goals are to keep strength in mind and the volume will change according to strength goals.  However, my CNS is overworked right now so the light weights may be beneficial.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2008)

GO FUCK YOURSELF.

Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Dragon Flags
Cable Woodchops
Push up on Ball

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 5, 5, 3, 3, 3 reps (90 sec RI; failed)

DB Row
65lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 3 reps
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Cable Row
160lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical
Easy living for 20 min

Static Stretched


Eh.  Today was about right.  I went in a little hungry.  I can get the bench next time.

Rows.  They were fine but god damn my ulnar side of my left grip (pinky).  When the fuck is shit going to improve with this!?

Alternating was actually kind of tough.  I did one side completely before the other side.  So...not really alternating, but you get the point.

Cables can go up.

I was out of energy at this point so cardio was fucked.

Oh, and when I went outside, I found the keys in my bike with it left on.  Sooooo I got a workout push starting the bike.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2008)

*Quads*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Twists
One Arm Kettle Bell Swings
Two Arm Kettle Bell Swings

Squats
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (~90 sec RI)

DB Marching Lunge
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 16 steps (90 sec RI)

Tibialis Work

Static Stretched


Wow.  Hmm.  Not sure how today went.  It was a good day, yeah, but should I go up?  Technically yeah.  However, my volume is supposed to be adjusted now starting the new week.

Lunges were burn-full!

Basically, today was flawed cuz of SNOT dripping down my throat.  Constantly wanted to


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2008)

Vertical

Warm ups
Planks
Cable Twist Crunches
Arm Circles

Push Press
The bar for 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
165lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
55lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI; failed on last set)

Standing OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 5 reps
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
190lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Treadmill 

5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

18:06 Total Time  HR = 180

Static Stretched


Push Press is light, yeah I know, but this exercise requires finese.  I am still working the form out.

Pull ups were failed on the last set due to no full ROM.  Its ok, I dont care about these, its the push presses I want and this just helps balance.

Standing OH DBs were pretty good.  I can go up.  I couldve done 65s but just got nervous at the last second cuz of my shoulder.

Neutrals were awesome.  Yeah, I actually enjoyed this.  Can go up.

Ok today was a testing day for my shins.  Ive been doing some tibialis work and some stretches for them.  I dont know if I have shin splints per say...  However, I wont know if I will be sore until later...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2008)

*Ham*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Wood chops
Alternating Single Legged KB RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI; staggered grip)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of sprints
5 min cool down

Static Stretched

Hot girl came in as I was leaving...

Eliptical for 20 min talking to a firm ass from Lithuania


Wasnt supposed to work out today, but I had to.  This girl of a girlfriend wants to "talk."  Why?  We broke up, what the fuck does she want?  Shes not pregnant, not sick, doesnt have anything of mine, really, WHAT?  

That stress invoked a need to work out.  

Today was pretty good.

There is this girl that I keep seeing in the gym who clearly has the nicest bodies.  She has no tits, sadly, but I had to talk to her.  With the stress I have from a problem that should be long gone, this was a good change of pace.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2008)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Cable Rope Twisted Crunches
Oblique Planks
Single Arm KB Swings
Shoulder circles


Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
305lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Rows (strapped)
65lb DBs for 3 reps
80lb DBs for 3 reps
120lb DBs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Cable Rows
180lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Cardio...for a while...  



Bench was good, but I had a lot of arching going on.  

Rows were fine and I decided to just add straps so I wouldnt worry about grip what so ever.

Alternates were pretty good.  Can go up!

Cable rows, which were pronated and wide were pretty good.  Can go up!

Ok, so today I managed to do cardio with my new interest from Lithuania.  Yeah, shes a foreign student and a body that is hot as fuck.  Real firm everything.  Wish she had tits.  Anyway, I got her number and I gave her a ride home on the bike!  I got so hard when she gave me her number.  Oh...I am gonna be just fine.


----------



## biggfly (Dec 17, 2008)

Get it!!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2008)

*Quads*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Single Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 16 steps (90 sec RI)

Tibialis Work

Static Stretched


Squats were pretty solid.  However, my 2nd set had some pain in the thoracic part of my spine, on the left side.    It went away though.  I was about to quit.   I was scared!

Lunges were easy.  Less burn than last week I suppose.

Tibialis consists on dorsiflexing my ankle.  We have a little lever that helps with it, so I have been using it.  Guess what..no pain from doing cardio!  

But the gym is now closed until the 4th.  Could use a break.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Get it!!



Ill try, believe me.  That is, if my ex doesnt improve...which she has lately.

In any case, my little foreign quest is back in Lithuania.  Gotta wait until she comes back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2009)

I did do a Ham day, but I didnt log it cuz my rests were flawed.

Vertical!!!

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Cable Wood Chops
Inverted Rows

Push Press
95lbs for 4 reps
135lbs for 4 reps
15lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (~60 sec RI)

Wide Weighted Pull Ups
BW for 3 reps
55lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI; last set was strapped)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Row (umm...what?!)
200lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


I was working out with a buddy today.  Showing him the ropes.  Hopefully hell stick to it, but while hes there, my rests are flawed.

Push Press was perfect.  Really, it was the best ever.

Pull ups were good, but fatigue was catching up.

Alternating was a failure.  Forgot to log that, but I stopped at 6.  I was out of breath.

Ok, I must lost my fucking mind.  My friends workout was cable rows, so I thought I was supposed to do that too.    Fucking idiot!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2009)

*Quad*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks on ball and Bosu
One Arm and Two Arm KB Swings

Barbell Squat
The bar for x reps
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 16 steps (60 sec RI)

Tibialis Work

Steady Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Squats were a snap.  Definitely time to go up with some changes.

Lunges were tough.  Almost missed it.  Up in the air here.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy shit, I just noticed Ive been doing 60 sec RIs...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2009)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/extended leg
Cable wood chops ~ss~ Rope Crunches
Crawl Outs

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
274lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (~90 sec RI)

DB Row
55lb DBs for 3 reps
74lb DBs for 3 reps
125lb DBs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60-90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Rows
200lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static  Stretched


Didnt remember to put this shit in..

Go Gators.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2009)

Hams

No Active Stretches

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches w/obliques
Cable Woodchops
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deadlift
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
255lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 reps (staggered grip)
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI; staggered grip on first 3 sets, straps on last 3)

Standing Good Mornings
140lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Tibialis Work

Static Stretched


Deads were great, but when my grip, no, my skin started to hurt, I was losing focus.  Adding straps helped me maintain form.  Straps are always DOH grip.

GMs were ok.  Good stretch.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2009)

nice lifts bro. we are pretty close on some things.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 12, 2009)

So......when does that girl come back from Lithuania?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2009)

Should be back already, but I havent seen her in the gym.  Jan 10?  Yeah, she should be back..

Vertical!!!

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Planks
Torso Twists
Squats intro shoulder press

Push Press
The bar for 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (690-90 sec RI; FAILED!!!)

Wide Weighted Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 3 reps
45lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Neutral OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60+ sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
190lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

No stretching 


Today just sucked.  I had zero energy.  Hardly any sleep, no stimulants, ugh.

My 4th attempted set of the push presses was just a failure.  I couldnt even start it.

Fuck it, everything today was flawed except the pulldowns.  The pullups were broken up and for good reason.  The DB OHs were down and just barely done.

Jesus, I am going to take a nap.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 12, 2009)

You gonna post up new pics someday soon?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2009)

MMMyeah I suppose.  I dont really like taking pics of myself since I dont look much different right now with my shirt off.  I suppose Id wait until I cut again or had a girlfriend that enjoyed taking pics of me.

Why the fuck does everyone elses girl like to do that except the ones I date?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

How was the national championship victory?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2009)

I still havent gotten my voice back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2009)

Well put...

I really am looking forward to IU winning a National Championship in the next 5-10 years under Crean.

I've dreamt about how fun that day/night would be but until it finally happens, I can't really envision it.

Oh and eff off.. National Championships for you are an annual thing.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr. Tebow is coming back next year so that sets up a good chance of another victorious season.

Hes good and deserves much credit, but I am no nut hugger.  I wouldnt be surprised if some schools worked around him cuz hes not too 3 dimensional.  And now that Percy Harvin isnt there, who knows...

Then again, Harving wasnt there for the Alabama game and we won that one as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2009)

Quad

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks
Planks w/extension
Jump Squats

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Alternating Barbell Lunges
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
115lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Not sure why I didnt do more sets of the squats.  I was teaching my room mate some workouts and he didnt have as many sets as I, so I didnt want to just have him stand around waiting.  Shitty distraction, huh?  

Lunges were done in the squat cage and god knows how many I did before I did 3x6 of 135lbs.  I thought 115lbs would be heavy considering that 95lbs used to fuck me up.  

Didnt mean to rest as long as I did.  Again, room mate!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2009)

Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Torso Twists
Face Pulls
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 8 sets, 1 rep (60-90 sec RI)

DB Row (strapped)
65lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 3 reps
130lb DBs for 5 sets, 3 reps (~60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Row
200lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Cardio...15 min  

Static Stretched


Thought Id do some singles today.  Yep, they were long.  Not bad though.

DB Rows went up.  Gonna have to change volume or something cuz this is as heavy as the DBs go here.

Alternating Presses were crazy!  Might want to stay here..

Cables were the same as last time.  Can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2009)

Hams

Active Stretched

Planks on ball
Cable Wood chops
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps (staggered grip)
335lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (~90 sec RI; strapped)

Standing Good Mornings
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Had my room mate do a bench assessment so I fucked up some rests.  I was also a little dizzy from drinking last night.  Not bad though considering.

Room mates max = 170lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2009)

Vertical

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Cable Torso Twists
Cable Crunches

Push Press
The bar for 5 reps
65lbs for 5 reps
95lbs for 3 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI; failed)

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 5 reps
155lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Neutral Alternating Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
200lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Everything was better.  I wanted 5 sets of the Push Press, but I think this shit is done.  The weight is fine, but as I fatigue, my forms shoots to shit.

Pulls were both fine and can go up.

Neutral presses were good.  Can go up.  (though I think I already have..)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wait a minute....you did BW+155 on pullups for 5 sets of 3 reps???


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 19, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> Wait a minute....you did BW+155 on pullups for 5 sets of 3 reps???





I was going to make a comment about that too!  I didn't know that was physically possible.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

naturaltan and yellowmoomba(sp?) both do pullups with 90+lbs attached


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> I was going to make a comment about that too!  I didn't know that was physically possible.



well, not that I doubt Akira's strength, but I am gonna go out on a limb and say that's a typo.  Now, I don't think it's an impossible feat, just reserved for a VERY select few I am sure, of which I just don't think you're quite there yet buddy


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> naturaltan and yellowmoomba(sp?) both do pullups with 90+lbs attached



but YM does it with chins, not pullups, BIG difference, at least IMO.  Still awesome, but different.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2009)

Its a typo.  Its 55lbs.  Damn.  And I thought it was a good day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2009)

Quads

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Oblique Planks
Cable Twists
One Arm KB Swings
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
155lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
335lbs for 4 sets, 2 reps 
275lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (60-90 sec RI)

Alternating BB Lunge
135lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Tibialis Work

BB Static Holds w/Fat bar
225lbs for 3 sets, 22 sec, 30 sec, 22 sec (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, squats today were scary.  Perhaps this is the heaviest ive gone at this depth.  No, I havent....shit, I just think I lost strength!  Lot of visible body english to get the shit up.  I really was nervous.  However, my 1st and 3rd sets were fine.  

Lunges were pretty good.

Threw in some grip work cuz of the straps that have been used lately.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 21, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Its a typo.  Its 55lbs.  Damn.  And I thought it was a good day.




Haha don't worry!  BW +55lbs isn't anything to be sad about, that is for sure.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2009)

Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Decline Twisted Crunches
Push up on ball

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
345lbs for 8 sets, 1 rep (60-2 min RI)

DB Row
75lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (~60 sec)

Alternating Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; failed  )

Cable Row
210lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Cardio = 18:30 

Static Stretched


Bench was pretty good.  I like this singles shit.

Rows needed straps at the end.  Increased volume.

Alternating failed on the 7th rep on the 2nd set.  So 8 reps then 6.  

Cable Rows were fine.  This exercise is so boring!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2009)

*Lets cut*

Hams

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges
Bridges w/leg extended
Planks
Single Legged KB RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps (staggered grip)
345lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; strapped; first set had 5 reps)

Standing Good Mornings (theyll always be standing)
155lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, eliptical
Same as always, 18 min total, 190-200 HR

Static Stretched


Christ o mighty, the fucking gym was packed at 10pm?!  Fucking kids need to find jobs.

First day, so far so good.  Deads can....I guess they can go up.  Id rather play with the volume first though.  5x5 being the goal.

Good Mornings were great actually.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2009)

*Vertical, Pull dominant*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Crunch
Cable Twists
Unilateral Cable High Pulls

Weighted Medium-Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 5 reps
55lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; failed on very last rep, RPed, kind of got it)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 6 reps
45lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Close, Supinated Lat Pulldowns
210lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, eliptical
same shit as always Total = 18 min  HR = 190-200

Static Stretched


I decided that vertical days will be pull dominant (2 pulls, 1 push) and horizontals will be push dominant (2 pushes, 1 pull).  With the cut, this should be easier to maintain some numbers, plus cutting some volume.

Pullups...man, I cant remember if I did 5 sets or 4.  Either way, this is more than last week.

DB presses were good.  Setting up is a bitch.  Will _try_ to go up.  

Chinup/pulldowns were a little tough, but I can go up.  Ive always been shy with these.

HIIT was harder than yesterday.  Lets hope I make through the rest of my day.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice weighted pullups! thats freakin respectable man.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you!  Glad to see a compliment on the CORRECT amount.  (put 155lbs on my last entry by mistake)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Thank you!  Glad to see a compliment on the CORRECT amount.  (put 155lbs on my last entry by mistake)



Well man I think those are good poundages! Wouldnt have said something otherwise


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2009)

Ill keep at them during the cut.  Its gonna be tough.  Not sure Ill improve, but well see.  

No straps this run around, so thats good!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ill keep at them during the cut.  Its gonna be tough.  Not sure Ill improve, but well see.
> 
> No straps this run around, so thats good!



also well done! that must be pretty hard I imagine.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2009)

*Quads*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Cable Twists
Half ass Pistols
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (90 sec-2 min RI)

Alternating Barbell Lunges
135lbs for 8 reps (holy shit)
115lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps ( 90 sec RI; holy shit)

Static Stretched

HIIT, Street Running (REAL HIIT)  
same shit as always, 18 min total, and a prayer to God


Well I pussed out on doing a 5th set of squats.  Good thing I did too cuz....

...Barbell lunges were fucking intense!  I had to go down and even then, I was sweating like a pig.  Strength is DOWN.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2009)

*Horizontal  Push Dominant*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Planks ~supersetted~ with Oblique planks
Push Up on ball
Arm Circles

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row   Yeah, its back
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat Alternating DB Press
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
same shit, 18 min, 190 hr

Static Stretched




Bench couldve gotten 5 sets, but when I am rushed, I lose focus. 

Rows.  Yep, gonna get these back in action.  I bent down more so like a regular barbell row, but thats ok.

DB Presses can go up.  (Hey, I thought Id fail)


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hams*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/leg abducted
Cable Wood chops
Single Legged KB RDLs

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps (DOH grip)
315lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; first 2 sets were staggered grip, last 3 were strapped)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Cardio, 23 min, switched between lvl 10 & lvl 13-14 every minute after 5 min warm up

Static Stretched


Instead of doing the previous 345lbs, I went down to 315lbs.  Frankly, my last week's volume was dumb.  4x3?  Are you fucking kidding?  I know I had a brain fart, so I thought I better just take my lack of calories in consideration and drop some intensity.  315lbs is still good.  

Good Mornings were pretty good.  I started to fatigue at the end.  Its ok though.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2009)

Vertical

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Cable Twisted Crunches
Cable Face Pulls

Weighted Medium-Wide Pullups
BW for 5 reps
55lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; last rep was really 4.75, so,  failed)

Standing OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 5 reps
50lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; last set had 5 reps so,  failed)  *PR!*

Close Grip, Supinated Pulldown
220lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)  *PR!*

HIIT, Eliptical

Same shit, almost gave in.  HR = 190

Static Stretched


Ok, this time I was sure I did 5 sets.  I ended up swinging, so I got all distracted and had to hang about longer than usual to stop it, thus, fatiguing me.  Eh, its just more work, so i dont care.

OHs were the most Ive ever done.  Only cuz I was nervous about setting them up.  Failed, but I am perfectly ok with that.

Pulldowns were never this high either.  This excuse is just cuz I thought this machine sucked.  I didnt fail, but I dont think I should go up.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 3, 2009)

Solid workouts, and GOOD JOB on the PR's!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2009)

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Decline Sit ups?
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Alternating Barbell Lunges
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90+ sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptcal 25 min

Static Stretched


Squats were cake today.  Shit, lunges were too!   Indeed.  Fucking cardio was a snap!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been thinking about trying barbell lunges.  Do they kick your ass?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2009)

They used to!  Marching DB lunges are what I prefer, but there were too many peeps in the way.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Planks w/ extended appendages
Cable Twisting Crunches
Push Up on ball w/feet on bosu

Incline Barbell Press 
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Cardio...16 min, half ass shit


Yep I added inclines.  I havent done them for a while, so Id give it a shot.  JESUS.  I immediately noticed that larger ROM with this.  I was surprised how much weaker I was.  Then again, its been a long while, so its ok.

Yates is feeling great.  I always loved this shit.  Err....until it got heavy.  Then it was just jerking shit around.  (without the pleasure)

Alternating was pretty hard.  I opted for a 3rd set no matter what since I gave up early on the inclines.  I barely finished.  Coulda used a spotter for better form, honestly.

Cardio was shafted.  I drank last night and though I kept to more expensive, less caloric drinks, I still felt a tad groggy.  Groggy enough to feel my sinuses dripping down my throat making me want to gag when I started to breathe harder.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hammer Time*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges on Hands w/extended leg(s)
Planks on ball
Single Legged KB RDLs

Romanian Deadlift
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
325lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; first set was a staggered grip)

Good Mornings
160lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Pinch Grip
45lb plate for 5 sets, 15s, 10s, 15s, 20s, 20s (first 4 sets did NOT include my point finger)

Static Stretched


I felt good today.  Really, I did.  With that, I still felt nervous doing my deads.  Slightly up from last time, but I am going to hit a wall soon.  It might be the injury wall.    So I better stay at this weight until form gets better or worse.

Good mornings were slightly up too.  I didnt do 3 sets cuz I am going for a little run and I didnt want to be totally fucked.  I had too many calories last night, so a little run is needed.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2009)

Cardio = 30+ min

Ok, today I put it to the test.  

*Is HIIT training more taxing than moderate cardio?*

I never do cardio for long periods of time, but today I wanted to jog outside, so I took advantage.  The run was around 2.5 miles.  I ran as much as I could but I kept feeling like I was going to vomit, however, I wasnt winded nor was I beaten.  My shins hurt real bad, but they werent getting worse.  I kept jogging in the grassy areas of the sidewalk.  Anyway, this is what I discovered.

I wasnt as winded as I am when I do HIIT training, so I felt like I got a more challenging respiratory workout in HIIT.

I didnt sweat as much as the last time I did HIIT outside.  Today was warmer and no clouds in the sky.  Now thats a shocker.

Cardio takes more time!

Less endorphin rush with cardio than with HIIT.

HIIT is a winner!  However, I dont think it is to be done regularly, but rather like a workout day (switch between the 2).  I wonder if its ok to do MORE HIIT than cardio in a week.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Planks w/extended leg
Planks w/abducted leg
Cable Wood chops
Unilateral Cable High Face Pulls

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 5 reps
55lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; straps used on last 2 sets)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Close, Supinated Grip Lat Pulldowns
220lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical  same shit

Static Stretched


See?  Eh?  EH?  No failures!  Success!

I used straps on the pullups just cuz my calluses are crazy right now.  

However everything did seem easier.

I wonder...I wonder if its the CEE or the CEE AND the Kre-Creatine that is found in the CytoSport MONSTER Milk Ive been drinking.  Yeah, it has the best kind in it.  Its only a gram per serving but...I didnt have any CEE today and looky looky...


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2009)

*Quads*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Cable Crunches on knees
Same thing but standing
Cable Woodchops from bottom
Pistols

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

DB Marching Lunges
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 16 steps (90 sec RI; failed on 3rd set and had some RPs)

Moderate Cardio for 25 min

Static Stretched


Ok, well, I shouldve warmed up with a heavier weight before jumping into 285lbs.  It was fine, but I must stay here.  Too hard.

Lunges were nice.  Had some room, so I switched it up.  Some failures, but I rest paused twice, but when I failed on the 14th step, I said fuck it.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 15, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches w/twists
Cable Woodchops
Push up on ball w/feet on platform

Incline Barbell Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 8 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
95lb DB for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 spints
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Today was cake considering the depressing valentines/birthday I had.  

Bench was better.  Knew it would be.  

Yates and DBs were the same, but less fatigue.

I did have a bacon cheeseburger last night.    Hey, hey, it was my birthday for christs sake!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ham*

Warm ups..
KB Romanian Deadlifts
Single Legged KB Romanian Deadlifts

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
325lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; first set had staggered grip, rest were strapped)

Good Mornings
175lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Too crowded for cardio

Static Stretched


Today was a tough day...not sure why, but I did have a stomach ache right after I took the CEE.

My deads were the same as the last time, but were a little better.

Good Mornings were up and I needed a couple of moments to collect myself.

Other than the nausea, today was fine.  Average, but fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2009)

*Vertical and exhausted*

Warm ups..
Planks
Cable Wood chops
Unilateral Cable Face Pulls

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 5 reps
60lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; straps used on last 3 sets, failed on last set, 3.5th rep)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5 reps
55lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns
230lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical, same ol' shit


Ok, really, can these kids get some after school jobs?  The fucking gym was packed at 10pm all the way until I left right before 11pm!!!! 

I came in tonight, hungry, headache, but I wanted to push through it.  My headache didnt come back until I left, but I was pretty impressed with the numbers.  Some failures, but in the shape I was in, I didnt care.  I was still strong and I felt like I had a good workout when I left.  Volume was down to compensate for how I felt.  

70lb DBs over my head made me smarter for a set or two.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, you pushed through the workout despite not feeling 100%.  I know a lot of people who will use any excuse to skip a workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats true.  Its cold, its raining, I dont have a ride, Brians not coming with me, too crowded.  Sure, it may require a littel more effort to just go, but once youre there, it helps you know if this is a lifestyle or a hobby.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2009)

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Cable Torso Twists
Single Legged Squats on platform
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 8 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
285lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 steps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical

Same ol' shit  HR = 170-175 

Lot of stretching


I cut down some volume.  Yeah, I just wasnt feeling it.  I suppose this was bound to happen.  Finished the lunges this time though.

HIIT has gotten better.  Gonna have to switch to 30 sec intervals.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

170 - 175?  is that around 80% for you?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2009)

220 - age(29)= MHR 191
191 x .70 = 133 beats
191 x .85 = 162 beats
191 x .90 = 171 beats

Yeah, its a little high.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Cable Crunches
Arm Circles
Push Up on Stability Ball

Incline Bench Press
The bar for x reps
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 5, 5, 4, 4, reps (2 min RI; _failure_ )

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
215lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 8, 8, 5 reps (90 sec RI; failure)

Static Stretched


Failure on Inclines?  Eh, I gave up.  Just wasnt comfortable doing the 5th rep without a spotter.  I know, I pussed out.

Yates was a snap.  225lbs here I come.

Alternatings were a failure.    Yup.  No excuse here.  I just lost it when I got to the 5th rep on the opposing arm.  In other words, I got 8 reps on the left arm, but 5 on the right.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Cable Torso Twists
Single Legged KB RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
335lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; strapped)

Good Mornings
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; *PR*)

HIIT, Eliptical
3 min warm up
30 sec sprints w/1 min in between
5 min cool down

Total = 15 min

Static Stretched


I was pressed for time today, but no matter.  I was planning on cutting some volume along with calories.  I went into deads with straps from the get go.  I wanted to do some grip work later, but couldnt.    Not sure if grip strength can improve during a cut...

I never went this heavy with good mornings.    I was thinking today about increasing the reps, decreasing rest, and decreasing intensity.  Say, 135lbs for 3 x 10 for 60 sec?  

Well see...

I increased my HIIT intervals.  Wouldve done a longer warm up, but again, time.  I got the hard parts in though...


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Planks w/leg extension (dammit!  do abductions from now on!)
Cable Wood chops
Face/High Rope Cable Pulls

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
65lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 6 reps
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Close, Supinated Lat Pulldowns
200lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on very last rep)

Static Stretched


 I am coming up with a scheme.  Though I want to keep my high intensity, well, HIGH for the first certain lifts, I still want some metabolic work.  On the other hand, I dont like doing HIIT every day...  Plus, no matter how short, but effective HIIT is, it is still an extra 15-20 minutes.

I am plotting to have certain days of short rest periods while lifting.  Almost like...drills.  For example, 8x3 of high intensity squats with 30 sec rests.  I did this once and it was amazing.  I definetly knew I was in a workout as I left, got some cardio-respiratory work + muscular strength work in...  Ill have to work out the bugs in the meantime, but this is prolly a go.

As for today, everything went as planned.  I thought DBs were light and pulldowns were heavy.  Pullups were neutral, but Id like to stay with 65lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2009)

*Quads*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges
Planks w/leg abducted
Cable Crunches
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
285lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failures & RPs)

Static Stretched


Felt strong today!  Went for 4 sets instead of 3 sets.  Ill try to do this from now on, but...ya know.

Lunges were crazy.  Ugh, Burn Bureau!  On the 3rd set, I stopped twice to rest for 10 sec or so.  Finished the set, but god damn.  Fun shit.

No way could I do cardio.  At least, not yet.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches w/twists
Arm Circles
Push Up on ball and feet on Bosu

Incline Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 3 sets, 5, 5, 4 reps    (2 min RI; failed)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 3rd set, had 2 RPs)

Flat Alternating DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT, Treadmill
Back to 20 sec sprints
Total time = 20 min (2 extra min on cool down)  HR = 180

Static Stretched


Well, who knows what the fuck happened with my bench.  I didnt feel fucked, but my rythym just got all weird, then I got weird.  Son of a fucking bitch.

Yates were...  christ, they were hard.  Hah, fun stuff, but I didnt expect to burn out this soon.

Alternating was the hardest.  Might of been cuz if I wanted another RP it wouldve been more taskful to set up.  I fired through it, but barely.  Better stay here.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Planks
Oblique Planks
Cable Wood chops
KB Romanian Deads

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Good Mornings
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio, Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Easy does it day.  Hung over, but not badly.  Just very very tired.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2009)

Solid day - at least you made it into the gym on a Sunday.

I'm worthless when I drink.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Wood Chops
Cable Face Pulls

Weighted Pull Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; 7th & 8th set only had 2 reps)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; too light)
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 8, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Close, Supinated Gripped Pulldowns
160lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Everything was awesome except the OH Presses.  I did some BW pullups after I was done since I was bored, spotting my room mate maxing out.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

hola, amigo! How's life in Florida?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2009)

Quads

Warm ups..
Cable Torso Twists
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Barbell Lunge
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wowsers.  Squats were...ok.  Not too heavy, but I prolly couldve gone to 255-265lbs.

Lunges were fucking nuts though.  Lots of RPs.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Cable Crunches
Arm Circles
Push up on Ball

Incline Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
195lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Max out Curls  hahahaha
65lb DBs = 1 rep
70lb DBs = 1 rep
75lb DBs = 1 rep

Cardio, 20 min

Static Stretched


Last day for a workout for a while.  Actually maybe its ok.

Next week will be back to harder lifts.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hola, amigo! How's life in Florida?



Heh, heh, HEYYY!  I wasnt ignoring you, I just simply forgot!

Florida is good.  Other than a love life, everything is better than ever.  Work, school, diet is all going according to plan.  Leave it to an unhealthy interpersonal life to fuck it all up.

Still bouncing?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles
Push up on ball and feet on bosu

Incline Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched

HIIT, Run (half ass)
5 min warm up
9-10 20 sec jogs w/1 minute in between
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


I am coming back from a cold...or no, its the pollen!  Holy shit, there was so much on my car and bike today, thats gotta be it.  Anyway, my nose is fucking up my air flow.

Inclines were good!  I wanted to do 3x5 eventually with success.  I think the last set had more time during the rest though. 

Yates was fantastic.  Though I think I should stay here for a bit.

Alternating...no, I didnt alternate.  Sorry, but I had to give in somewhere. 

HIIT was toned down cuz of my respiratory illness.  I did what I could and even made up for more sets, but I couldnt run fast.  In any case, it was a sweating, tiring workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hams*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks on forearm, then hand
Planks
Cable Woodchop
Single Legged KB RDLs
SLDL using KBs

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps (staggered grip)
335lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; strapped)

Good Mornings
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Gorilla Hangs
1 arm
Right = 12 sec then 8 sec
Left = 7 sec then 5 sec
2 arm
30 sec

Static Stretched


Today was tough.  I was light headed.  Though I am fatigued from being sick and I didnt have much to each (~1K before workout), those could be reasons alone.  However, my strength was missing today and form started to fuck off.  Thats why GMs only had 2 sets.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Active Stretched
> 
> Warm ups..
> Oblique Planks on forearm, then hand
> ...



I don't know if drank a lot of fluids (mainly water) but that also could contribute to being light headed. Or at least that is how it is for me. But hang in there, you'll get over your sickness and resume kicking ass


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Planks w/leg extended
Planks w/leg abducted
Planks
Cable Torso Twists
Unilateral Cable Face Pulls

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 5 reps
65lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; last set was strapped)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 8 reps
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Supinated, Close Grip Lat pulldowns
210lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Barbell Curls 
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Pullups were a little hard.  I did pretty good considering I am still congested and I had no water bottle.  I tried to do what I could without straps.

Standing OHs were tough too.  Can go up..maybe.  (I know I already have)

Lat pulldowns were actually tough.  I will stay here.

Curls were added in cuz I didnt have time for anything else.  It was hard!  

Current weight 208.5lbs.  From 223lbs.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Current weight 208.5lbs.  From 223lbs.


 Great Job!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2009)

Dont applaud me yet.  Its getting rough now.  I am still trucking though.  Its just after 10pm and I have only 1800+ calories, 200+ of which is from protein.  Got room for more food !





natural^ said:


> I don't know if drank a lot of fluids (mainly water) but that also could contribute to being light headed. Or at least that is how it is for me. But hang in there, you'll get over your sickness and resume kicking ass



Ive been pissing near clear most of these days, but yeah man this is shitty.  Few days ago, it was something to do.    Now though, I just dont feel like myself.  Enough is enough already.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

what's your ideal body weight?

losing 15 pounds like that is definitely something to applaud IMO.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Heh, heh, HEYYY! I wasnt ignoring you, I just simply forgot!
> 
> Florida is good. Other than a love life, everything is better than ever. Work, school, diet is all going according to plan. Leave it to an unhealthy interpersonal life to fuck it all up.
> 
> Still bouncing?


Me? Bouncing? Hell no, brotha! Wow..it's been a while...you recall i was nearly killed back in '06 cause of that silly-ness?
I'm in Afghanistan, amigo!
Working on my tan...

Dude...you live in So. Fl...I gotta live vicariously thru you for women chasing...so go make us proud!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Bridge on ball w/leg extended
Oblique Planks
Planks w/leg abducted
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 steps (90 sec RI; last set had many RPs, finally failed at 13th step)

Cardio for 20 min

Static Stretched


Squats were tough, but I got through them.  Heh, I actually used a lil anger from the fact that 3 goof offs were using the squat cage next to me for barbell curls. 

Lunges were crazy hard.  I was more winded than anything.  Must be from my cold.  Its ok.  Ill try again next time.  I wouldve finished but my form was so bad on the 13th rep, I couldve sprained an ankle.

I was too winded to do HIIT.  I seriously wanted to stretch and say fuck it to any more exercises.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Squats were tough, but I got through them.  Heh, I actually used a lil anger from the fact that 3 goof offs were using the squat cage next to me for barbell curls.



Maybe I should try that (using the anger to fuel my workout, not curling in the cage  ).  There are so many assclowns in the gym that it keeps me laughing instead of making me angry.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought about putting up a self made sign on the mirrors there.  I wonder if theyd be taken down right away or if they actually stayed up for some time.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Cable Crunches w/twists
Arm Circles
Push on ball w/feet on bosu

Incline Barbell Press
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
235lbs for 8 sets, 3, 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1 reps (30 sec RI) 

Yates Row
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)  

Alternating Flat DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)  

NO STRETCHES


See smileys.


Hah, well, bench was heavy, but Ill bet it was more mental.

Yates is actually too easy.

DBs were perfect.  Tough.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2009)

*Oh!  I forgot*

Hams!

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Single Legged KB RDLs   like a mofo
SLDL w/KBs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Good Mornings
115lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


My grip was getting weak on the deads.  Sucked.  And sucks.

GMs were ok I guess.  Cant remember.  It was 12 hours ago.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2009)

*Vertical*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Planks w/abducted legs
Cable Wood chops
Unilateral Cable High Pulls

Weighted Medium-Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 5, 3 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; straps used on last 3 sets; struggled on last set)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 5 reps
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 3 reps (too light)
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 3 reps (obviously, both sets of sets  were 30 sec RI)

Supinated, Close Grip Lat Pulldowns
160lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Skullcrushers 
100lb weighted EZ Bar for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Cycle!
5 min warm up
8 sets of burning fucking intense holy shit i cant walk 20 sec sprints, w/1 min in between
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


Pull ups were the same as last time but I stayed in the pocket for much longer.  Pushing through the pain, displaying intensity in my face, this is what working out looks like!   I didnt want to use straps but I had to use the smooth bars instead of the brailed bars....am I misspelling that word?

55lb DBs was perfect for presses.  Pulldowns were neutral.  Threw skullcrushers in for hell of it.

Now, today I did hiit on the cycle and I knew it would be hard.  I was sweating nuts, not so much out of breath (prolly would be if I hadnt been doing this), but man did it burn.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2009)

correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like you are working out pretty much every day.  how is that working out for you, especially on your cut?  I am only interested because it seems like you and I are the only ones who have ever really taken on a daily training schedule, and while I feel it is fine so long as you control your volume and intensity, not many others feel the same, so it's nice to see someone else actually do it.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine arent everyday exactly.  Some times it does run on for days but never a week straight.  Tomorrow, for example, I shouldnt lift.

I am never too sore and when I do go, I am in and out in less than an hour, minus cardio.  Thats the beauty of low volume.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2009)

Horizontal

Warm ups...
Planks
Oblique Planks
Planks on ball
Arm Circles
Push up ball w/feet on platform and one foot extended

Incline Bench Press
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 3, 2 reps (2 min RI; too heavy)
265lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps(2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT, Cycle
5 min warm ups
6 sets, of 20 sec....same old shit, people!

Static Stretched


Inclines were too heavy.  I thought the jump wouldnt be too much, but perhaps it was.  I actually just wanted t spotter.  

Yates Row...same as last times.

Flats...I am no longer going to alternate them on high strength days.

Hise were just extra.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Cable Torso Twists (sped this up and felt it more!)
A shit load of Two Arm KB Swings

Squats
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; last set only had 1 RP)

Static Stretched


Talk about being in a bad mood.  I just left an exam that I know I passed, but I also knew something else..  You know when you have a hard question on a test that you know you got right and how good it feels?  Well, I got the opposite today.  I had an EASY question that I made way too complicated and got it wrong.  So!  The level of intensity a person has when they feel good about accomplishing something is matched by my level of failing a simple question.  It is only ONE question that I asked him 3 times about.  He knows I was asking about it to the point that I was making it more complicated, so perhaps hell give me just that question.

Using that anger, I though today would be a snap.  It was.  However, i got angry again!  Some fucker was using the squat cage for FOREARM CURLS.  I was pretty fucking angry.  Like angry to the point that I had to think of anger management.  So I simply glared at the stupid shit and waited only 2 min for him to move. 

Squats were easy..kind of.  I mean, I couldve done another set, but what I really wanted to tackle were the lunges.

Last time I did these I failed WITH rest pauses.  Today I had only 1 RP and finished!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Using that anger, I though today would be a snap. It was. However, i got angry again! Some fucker was using the squat cage for
> FOREARM CURLS. I was pretty fucking angry. Like angry to the point that I had to think of anger management. So I simply glared at the stupid shit and waited only 2 min for him to move.
> 
> Squats were easy..kind of. I mean, I couldve done another set, but what I really wanted to tackle were the lunges.
> ...


dude...u kicked a guy out of the curling cage for that? He was in the ZONE, man...
That sucks about the question...just knock it out next time...

Good lookin' workout tho! I LOVE being able to channel anger into the 'iron'...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2009)

Using anger is scary though.  I ended up firing up the weight in a way that could hyper extend my knee.

In other words, anger = sloppiness.   Maybe.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2009)

these are the times when I wished that I lived closer to some of you guys, I would totally invite you all to my home gym to workout.  there would be no nonsense, no bullshit, loud music and kick ass workouts whenever the hell we wanted to.

no morons clogging up equipment, no losers grunting on that 150 pound bench press set, and definitely no curling near my squat rack 

who knows, maybe someday....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> these are the times when I wished that I lived closer to some of you guys, I would totally invite you all to my home gym to workout.  there would be no nonsense, no bullshit, loud music and kick ass workouts whenever the hell we wanted to.
> 
> no morons clogging up equipment, no losers grunting on that 150 pound bench press set, and definitely no curling near my squat rack
> 
> who knows, maybe someday....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

iron party at Stew's house!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> iron party at Stew's house!


 

yep and then we can all chill with a nice big tall protein shake in a frosty mug....ummm, wait, that's not gonna work.  

Ok, protein shakes, then 2 hours later we'll hit the nice frosty cold ones.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds good.  I need a few today/night.  

I emailed the professor asking for that question on the exam.  I figured its not a tall request considering the norm of students asking professors to change their semester GRADES.  One Question < Semester Grade Change


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Planks w/appendages abducted
Oblique Planks w/leg abducted
Unilateral High Cable Pulls, standing and on knees

Wide/Medium Weighted Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 3 reps
70lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 8 reps
70lb DBs for 8 reps (too heavy)
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Supinated, Close Grip Lat Pulldown
210lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Cycle
Same old shit

Static Stretched


With this rep scheme, 70lbs was too easy.  No straps needed, but intensity needs to go up.

Now, OH DBs were a different story.  Those DBs were coming down TOO fast.  With my shoulder, I dont want to chance this during a cut.

Pulldowns was easier.  Christ, OHs were easier last week, so I thought and this was harder....yet both exercises' intensity will switch for next time.

This cycle Ive been using doesnt have a fucking timer.  

Oh and I am 205.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2009)

Yesterday I went to stadium.  Ran intervals.  Good times.  MY EX WAS THERE.  With her pin dick boyfriend.

Anyway...

Hams

Active Stretched

Isometric Bridges
SLDL w/KBs
Single Legged KB RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
355lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; strapped)

Good Mornings
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

Supinated "Fat Bar' Static Holds
135lbs for 30 sec
205lbs for 2 sets, 30, 20 sec (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I had more beginning sets today to compensate for warm ups.  Ill have to stay at 355lbs.  Felt a little nervous.  This must be must strength loss.

Good mornings were shaky...prolly cuz of the heavier deads.  

I did static holds with an underhand grip.  my underhand grip is actually weaker than my overhand.  This is USUALLY the other way around.  Heh, I always did DOH grip cuz of Sguaggleboggin's workouts.

Anyone remember him?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2009)

*Horizonty!*

Static Stretched back

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles

Incline Barbell Press
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
235lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)  

Yates Row
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI) 

Alternating Flat DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio..?  Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 1 minute moderates
5 min cool down

Total Time=22 min  HR=170-180

Static Stretched


I asked my room mate for a spot on the bench but he was too busy doing a shit load of arm exercises.    Didnt need him!  

Yates will have to stay here.  Good weight.

Alternating...may go up?  I dont know.  75lb DBs if anything, but I dont remember the volume I did last time.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups
Planks w/leg abducted
Oblique Planks
Single Legged Squats
Pistols
Two Arm KB Swings

ATG Squats
205lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Barbell Lunge
95lbs for 4 sets, 12 steps (30 sec RI)

HIIT?, Kettle Bell Swings

24kg KB for 2 sets, 6 reps (too heavy and only 10 sec long)
20kg KB for 6 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; 18-20 sec each)

Static Stretched


I noticed that I havent done a 8x3 rep scheme of squats in a month.  Why?  Dont fucking ask me, go fuck your self.

Squats were pretty good.  I could go up, but slightly.

Lunges were too easy.  Ill prolly do something else though.

Now I decided to do some kettle bell swings for my hiit.  Considering that my legs and heart were already warmed up, I just jumped into it.  The only problem is the down time in between the swings.  I needed it though!  Great variation of HIIT.  I really couldnt continue after a while, I mean, I had to push through the last 2-3 sets.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Pendelums
Unilateral Cable High Pulls on Knees

Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups
BW for 2 sets, 3 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; failed last one, no straps!)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 5 reps
55lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Supinated, Close Grip Lat Pulldown
163.5lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Damn, Almost had it!  Fuck!  No excuses.

OHs were, well, easy.  I dont know, I think Ill have to go to barbells once and for all.  Any heavier than this and shit starts to get scary.

Pulldowns were up slightly.  Good stuff.  Go go slightly up again!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2009)

HIIT, Cycle
5 min warm up
6 sets of 30 sec sprints w/1 min moderates
5 min cool down

Cardio, eliptical
15 min workout


Built's workout is what inspired this.  Hiit before cardio basically.

Anyway, I really tried to push through my "lactic threshold" and it was quite a battle.  Something about pounding away at the cycle doesnt make me fully satisfied with HIIT vs sprinting.  However, i was totally fucked, my legs were burning, I was panting and sweating.  In other words, mission accomplished.  The only bitch of it is that I must increase the resistance to raise intensity because I might break the cycle going faster than needed.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Cable Wood Chops
Cable Torso Twists
Barbell SLDL
Single Legged Barbell RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
255lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; staggered grip)

Good Mornings
125lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


For my single legged deads, I did barbells.  It was pretty awkward going from kettles to barbell.  Interesting switch up.

Deads were pretty good actually.  I liked that I did staggered grip instead of relying on straps.  Not sure if I did before (i dont think so  ) but my underhand left hand is weak, so it needed a workout.

Good mornings on this day may be switched out for glute ham raises.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles

Incline Barbell Bench
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; spotted JUST for lift offs)

Yates Row
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; last set failed at 5th rep, RPed, got 2 more; failed)

HIIT, Cycle
5 min warm up
6 sets of 30 sec sprints
4-5 cool down

Static Stretched


Wow, today was tough.  Bench and Yates were easy, but the DBs were crazy hard.  I can go up on Yates, but will prolly drop inclines.

DBs will have to go down to 110lbs.

HIIT was nuts.  Burn galore.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups.
Cable Torso Twists
Pistols

ATG Squats
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
305lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Marching DB Lunge
65lb DBs for 12 steps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
5 sets of 25 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Static Stretched


I dont remember what I did last time I did my ME week, but I am pretty sure I hadnt done 305 yet.  Nonetheless, it was cake. 

Lunges were down in volume and up in intensity.  This was fun as fuck.  I wasnt so tired that I was out of breath and I wasnt totally out of strength.  It was perfect.

Yeah..so perfect my HIIT session suffered.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Bud! Happy Easter!
Good lookin' workouts! How do you like those kettle bells? Don't have any here...
You seen that movie, "never back down" I think it's called? the kid that looks like tom cruise moves to Orlando and gets into fighting? They use kettle bells there...


saw where you posted running intothe ex with the new BF...did it inspire ya a bit? Had that happen once, way back when...i was bigger than the other guy..and the heavy weights felt GOOOD going up...


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2009)

This is the first gym that has kettles.  I swear UF has the best gym Ive ever been to.

Anyway, I use them mainly for warming up.  I only know a few exercises.  Its a different feel for the swings I do.  You really get a pure sense of power vs. strength.  These are power workouts dominantly.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Planks on ball w/extended leg
Cable Wood Chops
Unilateral High Cable Pulls

Weighted Medium/Wide Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 3 reps
90lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 3 reps
165lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; 4 reps on last set)

Supinated, Close Grip Lat Pulldown
220lbs for 8 reps (fuck this)
230lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Drove to Stadium
HIIT
5 min warm up
6 sets of 15-23 sec sprint steps
5 min cool down

2 laps around stadium

Static Stretched Calves


Pulls were kinda tough.  No straps, but my ROM could be better, so lets stay with this.

I switched to Barbells cuz the heavier DBs are hard to set up.  165lbs was too easy.

Pulldowns were great, but I wanted to do 3x6 so I shouldve started with heavier weight.  If I do this again, well, now I know what to do.

HIIT consisted of sprints going UP the steps at the stadium.  No sense going fast as hell across to the next set of steps.  The fist set of steps from the ground are the only good steps to use anyhow.   I could use the bleachers themselves, but if I make one mistake, I could die.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> HIIT consisted of sprints going UP the steps at the stadium. No sense going fast as hell across to the next set of steps. The fist set of steps from the ground are the only good steps to use anyhow. I could use the bleachers themselves, but if I make one mistake, I could die.


1) don't make a misstake
2) you wanna live forever?
3) remember: Pain is temporary, chicks dig scars and glory lasts forever - The replacements

...but seriously, what do u do w/ the kettles? I saw the swing up/front lateral raise...what do u do with them?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2009)

Ill see if I can post up a pic in a sec..

Hams!

Warm ups..
Pendulums
Oblique Planks
Single Legged KB RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for X reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
355lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; strapped)

Good Mornings
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Cycle
30 sec sprints w/30 sec moderates

Static Stretched


I think its now happening.  I am losing strength.  I need to go down in Deads.    I know I know.  

GMs were tough too.  Christ, help.

HIIT was...I dont know how long but I finally did 30 sec of as hard as I could with only 30 sec of moderate activity in between instead of 1 minute.  Kind of too hard.  My sprints were pretty pathetic come the 3rd + sets.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2009)

Burner..

Bodybuilding.com - Kettlebell Exercise Guides Database.
The Double Kettle Bell swings


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks, amifo- keep forgetting to use the googles!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles

Flat Barbell Bench (Inclines were taken up)
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 6 sets, 4 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Dips!
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 3rd set had 2 RPs)

NO STRETCHES CUZ I STUNK.

I ended up doing Flat Bench and it was ok.  245lbs was a bitch.

Switched up the scheme with Yates to elicit more involvement.  This was pretty good.  I want to do this exact workout again.

I missed dips so I threw them in.  Pretty weak huh?


202lbs


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Cable Torso Twists
Pistols
Kettle Bell Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
250lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; RPed twice)

Static Stretched


Squats were pretty tough.  I can go up slightly...like I did.

Marching DBs were crazy.  Seemed like it was too hard even though the DBs werent that heavy.  I can lower the DBs and get another set in...


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Oblique Planks
> Cable Torso Twists
> Pistols
> ...


 
I don't understand....you did 305 for 3x3, but dropped it down 55 pounds just to do 5 more sets?? Come on man, give yourself some more credit than that, at least go for 275 

EDIT: ooops, didn't notice the rest intervals there.....doh!  Now I see......


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, crazy shit when you consider the rests.  Lunges are the biggest bitch with this.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Rope Crunch Isometrics

Weighted Wide, Medium Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 3 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; almost got the last one!  not enough ROM)

Standing ALTERNATING OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Close,Supinated Grip Lat Pulldowns
166.6lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Almost got the pullups dammit!

Alternating was a good idea.  If I am going to do DBs, I might as well take advantage of unilateral shit.

Pulldowns were the same.  Kind of hurt.  

Tomorrow I have a show going up called The Boston Strangler.  Little stressed.  Not to mention I am trying out for Streetcar Named Desire.  Figured I could make a good Stanley.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2009)

good luck on the audition! When u become famous, remember us little people....


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 23, 2009)

do u act?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes.  Did awesome tonight.

Now if I can just ask someone critical and not biased.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 24, 2009)

thats awesome! ask someone what?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2009)

If I truly was great last night.  Eh, there are bigger audiences tomorrow.  Perhaps ill find out then..


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Planks
KB SLDLs
Single Legged Barbell RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
235lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; staggered grip)

Glute Ham-Raise
BW for sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Romanians will have to stay here..I rounded on the last rep.  Actually, I am ditching this rep scheme.

Glute Ham Raise, OK anyone else in pain when doing these?  My quads are pressed so hard against the cushion that they hurt during every rep after 3-5 reps.  It sucks big fucking time.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Cable Wood chops
Cable Crunch/Isometrics
Arm Circles

FLAT Barbell Press
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 reps
245lbs for 2 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 2 reps (too heavy)
295lbs for 3 sets, 2 reps(2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; last set had 4 reps)

Flat DB Press
110lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Tethering around 200lbs now and am aching for strength gains.  Obviously, 315 was too heavy.  I wanted to do this 4x2 scheme, but I found it dull.  Rather do singles I suppose..  295 was better.

Yates is where I really got bored with this scheme.

Flat DBs was good.  I saw last ME's and noticed that it was too much.  I forgot the volume, so hopefully I aimed right.

All in all, I didnt like today's.  There was this 170lb Asian kid doing 315lbs for partial reps and it really bothered me seeing someone so small making such movements.  However, diet or not, I did a lot of shop work today, plus I am out of ephedra.  BUT..I didnt really feel tired, I felt weak.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Cable Wood Chops

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; last set had 2 reps; failed)

Marching DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 steps (90 sec RI; RP at the 10th rep, 3rd set)

No stretches!!


Big rush today.  Ive got an audition and an exam.

Squats were fine, but I got dizzy on my 2nd set.  I couldve finished, I bet, but I didnt want to chance it.

The lunges were a PR.


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2009)

HIIT

5 min warm up
6 30 sec sprints w/1min moderates
3 min cool down

Followed by..

60 sec jogs w/1min walks

Gym is closed for a few days, so I am taking advantage of cardio days.


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2009)

Time to switch things up a bit.

Ive had a successful failure on my diet.  Meaning, Ive lost 20+lbs but I didnt get ripped AND I got weak.  So I am going to increase calories a bit and add some volume.

Horizontal

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Planks on ball
Push up on Ball
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

SkullCrushers
70+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

EZ Bar Close Grip Curls
50+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


255lbs was pretty fucking hard, sadly admitting.  I did it and I may chalk it up to my body not being accustomed to such a volume change.  Lets hope, cuz Id like to go up.

Yates was awesome and my arms looked great.    However, I thought, why not do this 1 4x6?  Ill think about it.  Rows always liked more reps though..

Skulls were easy, Curls were hard.  Hah!  The bar is maybe 15lbs but I dont know, hence the "+."


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Time to switch things up a bit.
> 
> *Ive had a successful failure on my diet. Meaning, Ive lost 20+lbs but I didnt get ripped AND I got weak*. So I am going to increase calories a bit and add some volume.
> 
> ...


 
and there is the reason why I never go on a cutting diet.  Sure I go through spurts where I watch what I eat, but I could never bring myself to do it to the point where I was cut up like a bodybuilder, and if it meant sacrificing lots of strength, I would be pissed off.

so the bottom line is that you weigh 20 lbs less and look pretty much the same as you did 20 lbs heavier only smaller?

I am going to try a prohormone cycle hopefully starting on wednesday.  Have you ever given thought to it?  From what I understand, the 1-andro is very mild and has little to no side effects, so even if I gained 5 lbs of muscle from it in a month, I would consider that a win at this point, considering I am going to be 35 this year.  I will know if it works too, cause i've been pretty much at the same weight for like the past year now, regardless of diet changes.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Cable Torso Twists
Cable Oblique Crunches
Double Legged KB Swings

ATG Squats
The bar for 3 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (got dizzy)
265lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; failed)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 steps (90 sec RI; shitload of RPs)

45 degree Calf Press
160lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I am pretty surprised how hard these workouts are.  I suppose not finishing the 4x6 of 275 is all that bad.  Weird how I got dizzy today though.  I ate enough before I got to the gym.  

Lunges were tough too.  However, I love RPs and this exercise.  Since I fail before I reach the end (20 steps always ends near the shoulder section), I look at the distance while catching my breath and think "I can finish this."  Not to mention, it lets every other chump in there that this, THIS is a workout, this is dedication.

Calf press couldve been more, but unlike arms, Ive never liked doing these too much.  In fact, with these, its either lots of volume or little to none.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> and there is the reason why I never go on a cutting diet.  Sure I go through spurts where I watch what I eat, but I could never bring myself to do it to the point where I was cut up like a bodybuilder, and if it meant sacrificing lots of strength, I would be pissed off.
> 
> so the bottom line is that you weigh 20 lbs less and look pretty much the same as you did 20 lbs heavier only smaller?
> 
> I am going to try a prohormone cycle hopefully starting on wednesday.  Have you ever given thought to it?  From what I understand, the 1-andro is very mild and has little to no side effects, so even if I gained 5 lbs of muscle from it in a month, I would consider that a win at this point, considering I am going to be 35 this year.  I will know if it works too, cause i've been pretty much at the same weight for like the past year now, regardless of diet changes.




I know why I failed, but it is very dissatisfying.  Today for example, 275lbs got me dizzy?

Ive faced failure before and survived, so I suppose this is ok.  It really made me think of things differently though.  Meaning the 'how much volume is too much volume?' debate.  I got my size from a lot of volume and Ive stayed away from those workouts for years now.  It may be time to revisit it while still sticking to a movement base.

As far as prohormone goes, Id love to.  However two things hold me back.  One, my right jaw is deformed.  It is literally growing faster than my left side.  It is a possible hormonal problem.  "Your pituitary gland is sending GH to this receptor and we dont know why.  Do you take steroids?"  Its pretty scary cuz I feel that it could get worse.  They checked for tumors, but I have none, thank Christ.  Theyve also said that it should stop growing at some point, but it hasnt yet.  I cannot even bite my fingernails.

Secondly, I have panic disorder.  I suffer from frequent panic attacks....err, well I used to.  Now that I am in college, I dont have them anymore.  I have a stressful major and the girl problems never go away, so stress is the same as its always been, maybe even worse, but I dont want to chance it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 6, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I know why I failed, but it is very dissatisfying. Today for example, 275lbs got me dizzy?
> 
> Ive faced failure before and survived, so I suppose this is ok. It really made me think of things differently though. Meaning the 'how much volume is too much volume?' debate. I got my size from a lot of volume and Ive stayed away from those workouts for years now. It may be time to revisit it while still sticking to a movement base.
> 
> ...


 
wow, that has to be one of the wierdest things I've ever heard, I certainly hope everything will be alright for you


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Planks for 15 sec reps
Cable Crunches
High Face Pulls

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
45lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; failed on 3rd set half way)

Reverse Curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Dips (straight)
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Pullups were moderate.  Can go up.  Love this rep scheme.

OHs were, god dammit, I got winded and the strength took a hike.  OHs are always like this with me.

Curls were too easy.  Dips felt awkward.  Been so long since Ive done this without bending over.

Will prolly swim in an hour.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Planks for reps (30 sec)
Oblique Planks
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts RETURN OF THE KING
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min + RI due to distraction)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

45 Degree Calf Press
160lbs for 10 reps
170lbs for 10 reps
180lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
6 sets of 20 sec sprints
5 min cool down

Static Stretched again


My beanpole friend wanted to get schooled and I did what I could with what little time I had.  This meant showing him how to do DB Deadlifts in between my barbell deads.  Hes got lots of flexibility issues.  Hopefully, hell keep up with the stretches.  Oh, 275lbs was cake. 

GMs were ok.  Can go up a bit.

Calves can go up too.

HIIT was done with higher resistance and it kind of sucked.  I was tired, but not too too tired.


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags (they hurt today)
Hanging Leg Raises
Cable Wood Chops
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; failed to finish last set  )

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
195lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

SkullCrushers
80+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Curls, Wider Grip (EZ bar)
55+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Bench failed on, well, I gave up after the 5th, arched rep.    Lot of excuses for today.  Wasnt 100%, but when am I?  Try again next time.

Yates was a little tough.  If I go up, its going up by 5 POUNDS.

Skulls were ok.  Can go up.  Curls were not ok.  Stick with this for now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Crunches w/legs on ball
Planks w/feet on ball
Pistols

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps 
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; failed; RPs in both 2nd & 3rd sets)

Seated Calf Press
90lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Peroneals Flex (Dorsiflexion of the ankle)
20lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ran out of CEE today (had 3 capsules left, Prince, thats not feasible unless youre not putting in the correct amount!).  My lactic threshold took a hike.  I was really fighting it and losing.  Well, I got through the squats...barely.

The lunges were burn city.  I dont really care for failing here.  My legs can take it, really, its the whole form that cant.  I dont want to tip over and look like a fool nor do I want to rotate my ankle into an injury, so I go as far as I can without a big chance of injuring myself.

Calves were calves.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2009)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Oblique Crunches

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
50lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 6 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; last set failed at 8th rep; RPed, finished)

Reverse Curls
50lb EZ bar for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Chins were good today, but something happened on the last set.  I got dizzy, lost cooridination, almost failed.  I dont think this will happen again so I can go up.

OH Presses were better.  Not sure if what happened earlier with the chins effected this.  Either way, I fired through this better than last time.

Reverses are still easy.  Odd.  I remember these coming out of no where with fatigue, so I will tread lightly.

Dips are no longer uncomfortable.  Remember, I hardly ever did this without leaning over.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2009)

*Hams-exhausted!*

Warm ups..
Floor Bridges
" Bridges w/leg extended
" " on hands
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 reps
285lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Good Mornings
160lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

45 degree Calf Press
130lbs for 8 reps
200lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow.  I had an exam today (summer school) and I got up extra early to study more on top of going to bed late last night.  Needless to say, I did good on the exam, bad on my cardio.

I had to take a few breaths during my dead reps.  I will have to keep this the same for next time.

Same with GMs, although I needed more oxygen!  

Calves were ok.  Can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2009)

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Cable Woodchops
Push ups on ball

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
205lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; failed last set A G A I N)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
200lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; needed to cheat!)

Skullcrushers
85lbs+ for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

EZ Bar Curls
55lbs+ for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Streeeeeeeetched


 I am at a loss.  I came in 100%.  Energized, fed, no room for excuses here.  The first set felt fucking HEAVY?!  Really, I know I am going for 9 total reps to 24, but Ive increased my calories around 500 and I still cant finish this?  My max was 365lbs and it MAY be 315lbs now since the cut...  *How long will it take to get some strength back?!!?!?*

Yates was a bitch too.  Though I went up, I felt some burns in my biceps that were rendering me useless.  I had to stand straight up twice and the last 2 reps were horrible.

Skullcrushers were fine.  They were always good to me.   Biceps were better, only cuz I used a closer grip.  The Yates grip is wider than this, so it makes sense to do something different.

I was going to do HIIT, but I was tired, not from calories but from being agitated.  I was depressed!  Oh, and this is all on WHEY and a new comer called ZMA.  Yeah, this shit does NOTHING to me in terms of strength.  Not buying this again.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2009)

did you really expect anything from ZMA besides maybe not getting a cold from the extra zinc in your diet?

shit is the most overhyped product EVER.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2009)

I remembered that from years ago, yet I keep seeing it come up in certain threads.  I read some more about it and did NOT read bullshit declarations.  I started to think that it was a dilemma like the Soy scare.  They thought Soy was bad for men when it really isnt..?  Thats what I thought happened to ZMA.  But no.  Its confirmed.  It sucks.


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2009)

*Hams x 2*

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Planks w/leg extended
Crawl Outs (is that it?)
Hip Mobility Work

Rack Pulls 
The bar for feel
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; DOH grip used on first 2 sets)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)  

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Looked up some hip work and will start to add them in.  This is the 2nd time Ive done deadlifts in a week, but I didnt bother logging the other one cuz it was on my vacation.

Rack Pulls are, obviously, easy.  Less movement, but I love them.  I know I can do heavier numbers again!  However, my grip started to take a shit early.  Kind of unexpected really.  I switched to staggered to maintain grip work.

Good Mornings went down cuz of some uncomfortable pain in the center top of my asscrack.  Feels like I sat on a hard tennis ball.  Didnt want to take chances so I lowered the weight.  Pain never happens during movement of any exercise.

Seated calf was easy so I added another set and decreased the time.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2009)

*Whore-izontal*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Rope Crunches w/obliques
Arm Circles

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 6 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

SkullCrushers w/EZ bar
90+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Curls w/EZ bar
70+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; RPs!)

HIIT, Eliptical
5 min warm up
20 sec horrible sprints
5 min cool down


DITCHED BARBELL BENCH.  Seriously, fuck it.  I am through feeling shitty and I miss DBs.    I can go up fo' sho.'

Ok well I dont miss the barbell completely.  Yates were wonderful.  Notice how I adjusted the volume?  I dont know why I never did.  In any case, this was easy.  I started to feel slight fatigue, but I was never out of breath. 235lbs?

Skulls were good.  Can go up slightly.  Curls were a bitch.  I expected it.  This weight should remain. 

HIIT was a bitch today.  I dont understand it, I was fine...up until I got to isolations actually.  I was running out of breath during 1 join movements?!   Say what???  Anyway, god knows why my sprints sucked.  I was winded, sure, but I wasnt really sprinting.  I was doing the best I could...maybe a little less.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Cable Wood Chops
Kettle Bell Swings

ATG Squats
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
270lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; 2 RPs)

45 degree Calf Press
100lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Pereoneals Flexes
25lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Squats were better.  Ill bet its cuz of the raising of calories.  I think I am going too high.   Either way, good workout.

Lunges were tough, but I think they were better.  I dont know how many RPs I had last time, but I want to say I had 3.

Calves were calves.  I think I got confused with "Calf Press."  The machine I used is a pressing, but so is the seated one.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Planks w/leg abducted
Cable Torso Twists

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
55lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Reverse EZ-bar Curls
50lb bar for 10 reps (too easy)
60lb bar for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


The compounds will have to be duplicated next time.  Vertical days are always a bitch, even if they are enjoyable.  Neither one of these exercises were really, really tough, but Id rather make them cake before moving on.

Reverse curls were...ohh, god dammit.  I thought I started off with a 20lb bar, then I thought  "no fucking way did I start with 20lbs...it mustve been 40lbs."  So I increased it to 50 and..uhh, fuck it.  I just need to go to 60lbs.

Dips are easier now.  I can add weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Bridges w/ leg extended
Oblique Planks on hands
Single Legged RDLs
Hip Mobility

Rack Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
340lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; staggered grip)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 8 reps 
145lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate + 10lbs on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Lots of stretching


Not much to say about today.  Everything went well.  I can go up everywhere.  GMs I keep teeter tottering with the idea of going heavy with less reps or vice versa.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches (they were heavy this time, oooooooh)
Arm Circles
Push up on ball

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 reps
75lb DBs for 5 reps 
115lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
235lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

SkullCrushers
95+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

EZ Bar Curls
70+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ive run out of protein so todays workout was fueled by a Lean Body RTD. I must say it wasnt too bad.

The presses were kind of hard, but i think I can go up to 120lbs.

The yates were easy!  I read back and said I fatigued with 225lbs.  I didnt here! 

Skulls were actually hard.  Keep this weight.  Curls were better.  75lbs here I come.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2009)

*Ridiculous Quads*

Warm ups..
Planks for 30 sec then extended leg each 15 sec thereafter
Oblique Planks
Pistols

ATG Squats
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; last 2 sets had 5 reps !)

Kettle Bell Side Lunges 
BW for 10 steps  ~9lbs
4kg for 12 steps  ~13lbs
6kg for 12 steps  ~18lbs
8kg for 2 sets, 12 steps ~23lbs (60 sec RI for all of these)

45 Degree Calf Press
130lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, what the fuck, I got HUNGRY when I stepped into the gym.  Now, i ate less than 3 hours before, granted, it was just under 500 cal. but this was terrible.  I got wobbly, dizzy, weak.  I was pissed.

I decided to throw in a variation.  Lets face it, Ive been doing regular styled lunges for over 2 years now.  Shit, longer!  I have to change this.

Calves were calves.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
High Face Pulls

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
55lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Reverse EZ Bar Curls
60lb bar for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips (tricep dominated)
20lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was pretty good.  A little boring though.  I hardly sweat, so obviously I can go up.

Not much else to say other than my dick is larger than yours.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Planks on ball and bosu
Oblique planks on Bosu
Single Legged RDLs

Rack Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps (all DOH grip) 
350lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; staggered grip)

Good Mornings
150lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate + 15lbs on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Hip Mobility

Static Stretched


I want to keep this rack weight BUT I want to add plates to the floor to raise my knees.  This rack is as low as it goes, but without increasing intensity, I want to alter the ROM.  OOOOOOooooooooo

GMs were tiring.  I actually prefer staying here.

Calves can go up, bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2009)

*Hory*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Rope Crunches
Push up into Row

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 reps
75lb DBs for 5 reps
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (2 min)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Skullcrushers
95+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

EZ Curl Bar
75+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Strong day, but not perfect.  I want EVERYTHING to remain.

The Push up into Row core workout that I did was a bitch.  Its been a while since Ive struggled with one of these.  I did Dumbells and Kettlebells and I felt unstable on both.  I felt that the DBs would roll and I felt the KBs would tip.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2009)

Warm ups..
Planks on ball and bosu
Oblique planks on Bosu
Single Legged RDLs

Rack Deads standing on a plate
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps (all DOH grip)
350lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; staggered grip)

Good Mornings
150lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical

Static Stretched


Ok, I have been eating like shit the last week and a half.  With Finals and no gym hours, low money and huge hard ons, this is a bitch.  It hasnt been horrible, but yesterday was.

Baby Back Ribs
Chicken Parmesan w/ritoni pasta
Cookies

Nice to know I myself cooked it all.  I was able to make some compensations like low fat stuff here and there, but theres no getting around ribs' fat.

Anyway, the calories helped me supply a caffeine free workout.  Not bad looking back.  The racks were the same as last week only i stood on 2 45lb plates for a larger ROM.  Wasnt that much different.

GMs I did end up doing RPs with..  

I skipped calves cuz I ran around and up/down the stadium yesterday.

Easing back into cardio as I have been feeling like Fat Albert.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Various Oblique Planks
KB Swings

ATG Squats
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; gave up after the 5th rep  RPed and fired it out)

Side Lunges
10kg KBs for 3 sets, 14 steps (60 sec RI; ~22lbs)

Static Stretched  (ow, hamstrings!)


Who knows what happened with the squats.  I stood there, after my 5th rep and took some breaths, but I got worse.  I rested for 30 sec and got the last rep.    Yay.  

Side Lunges were 2 more steps than last week's.  I typed the incorrect amount last time.  Either way, I will go up in weight and go down in volume.

Weird thing about me (although, it may be universal), when I become winded, I actually get worse before I get better.  For example, if I rack a weight after a set of whatever, I may be panting, but after 30 sec of breathing, I start to breathe HARDER.  I thought that maybe the breaths I was taking immediately after the set werent 'functional,' so I would take deeper breaths and concentrate on inspiration/expiration.  Makes no difference.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Static Stretched Quads

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Push up into Row

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
125lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; failed last set @ 4th rep even after a RP)

Yates Row
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

SkullCrushers
95+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; had a FP on the last rep)

EZ Bar Curls
75+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; still had to do RPs)

Static Stretched


I went ahead and increased the DBs to 125lbs.  I loved it.  Finally started sweating again.    Thank you Mr. Smiley.  Of course, I will stay at this weight until completed.

Yates was a different story.  Piece of cake.  Time to go up.

The skulls and curls went down, but who cares.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2009)

HIIT, Eliptical

It was awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2009)

*Hams*

Warm ups..
Single Legged RDLs

Rack Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 5 reps (all were DOH grip)
355lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; staggered grip)

Grip Work

Static Stretched


Ok, even though my grip was staggered, my left hand was being a bitch as usual.  I racked the weight and adjusted my grip for 2-3 seconds and still it kept slipping.

The Grip work was thrown in to compensate it, but I did skip GMs.  I was pretty worn out today, so I didnt really want to push my luck.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm Ups..
Oblique Planks
Unilateral One Arm Pulls

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
60lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; needed RP on last reps)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 5 reps
160lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Reverse EZ Bar Curls
70lb bar for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
25lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Grip Work

Static Stretched

HIIT Eliptical (177 HR)


Pullups couldve been better if it was concentrated on more.  My breathing was at fault.

Surprisingly, it didnt hinder my shoulder presses.  This is the WORST when it comes to breathing.

Reverses were easy.  This is rather odd.  Dips were as expected, easy.

Need more grip strength.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Rope Wood Chops (or I mean cable)
KB Swings
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Side Lunges
8kg for 10 steps
14kg for 3 sets, 16 steps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Yay!  I finally accomplished what I always should have!

I am thinking of switching this order for next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Arm Circles
Push up on ball and feet on bosu

Flat DB Press
65lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
125lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Yates Row
205lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

SkullCrushers
90+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

EZ Curl Bar
70+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Walked for 20 min to get my car


Flat presses were tough, but as you can see, I accomplished it twice in a row.  130?

Yates was off.  Go to 250lbs

Skulls and Curls were the same, but I didnt fail on Skulls.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2009)

Warm ups..
Single Legged BB RDLs

Rack Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 5 reps
365lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; strapped)

Static Stretched


Ran out of time today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2009)

*Horizontal*

I did do a Vertical before I did the hamstrings, but it was a workout done right after a cold, so it was really an active recovery..

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Arm Circles
Push Up on ball

Flat DB Press
65lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps
130lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI; failed attempts of 5 sets)

Yates Row
185lbs for 5 reps
250lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Cable Push Downs
160lbs for 10 reps
165lbs for 10 reps

Negative One Arm Cable Curls
60lbs for 10 reps, 5 sec negatives

Static Stretched


Wasnt feeling up to snuff today.  No real motivation.  I will do everything again next time, however will go up to 255lbs for Yates.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Single Arm KB Swings
KB Swings

KB Side Lunges
10kg for 10 steps
18kg for 5 sets, 10 steps (2 min RI)

ATG Squats
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Switched order and may keep it up.  Hard to do in the afternoon hours.

Skipped calves cuz of shin pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2009)

*Vertical*

Warm ups..
Pendelums
Oblique Planks

Weighted Close Grip Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
65lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
85lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
165lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Reverse EZ bar Curls
80lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)  

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today went ok.  I ended up slowing my last set of chins down to get a full rom and what do ya know, I started to need RPs.

OH BB Press was ok.  I want to stay here.

Reverse curls were weird.  One, I am sore in the muscle used primarily for this exercise.  Two, regardless of that, I am just as strong with reverse's than I am with regular curls?  How can this be?

Dips were kind of scary.  I dont think I want to continue this..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2009)

*Hamstrings*

Warm ups..
Various planks
Single Legged KB RDLs

Rack Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
315lbs for 5 reps
375lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; first 2 sets werent strapped)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf Press
120lbs for 10 reps
150lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was pretty easy.  Everything can go up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 28, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Various planks
> Single Legged KB RDLs
> 
> ...


 
where are you setting up the bar for your rack deads?  I ask because technically, the point of a rack deadlift, I believe, is to minimize the legs and target the lower back more.  I would guess that if you could do a partial deadlift from a deficit (ie, standing on plates and only going half way up) you would really target your hammies more.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2009)

I was standing on plates.  Not today though.  I am actually trying to make my lower back strong for when I go back to Conventionals.  For the time being though, its nice to move heavy weight.  Though, Ill like it more when I get to 400.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2009)

*Horizontal*

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Rope Wood Chops
Arm Circles

Flat DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
95lb DBs for 5 reps
130lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; last set failed after 3rd rep)

Yates Row
185lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Skullcrushers
95+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

EZ Bar Curls
75+lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; RPs)

Static Stretched


Improvement on DB presses!  Almost can get it.

Yates took 1-2 sets to get into.  This weight should remain.

Skulls were ok.  Can go up 5 lbs.  Curls were of a different grip.  Ok, its confirmed, I can reverse curl more than regular.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2009)

*Quads*

Warm ups..
Planks
Hip Mobility
KB Swings

Side Lunges
10kg KB for 5 reps
20kg for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

ATG Squats
235lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


God dammit, I forgot I wanted to switch some quad dominant and hamstring dominant moves up with my lower days.  With the gym closing for 9 days coming up, its pointless to do it now.

Side Lunges were kind of a bitch on my left leg.  More so flexibility + core, but thats what I am aiming for.

Squats were fine.  In fact after set 3, I wanted to go up.

Calves couldve gone up.  Suck it.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2009)

*Vertical*

No warm ups  

Weighted Chin Ups
Wide grip BW for 4 reps
Chins for 2 sets, 5 reps
65lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI: needed an RP on the last?)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 5 reps
165lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI: failed on last set at 3?)

Reverse EZ Bar Curls
80lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Rope Cable Pushdowns
130lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today wasnt good.  Hah!  It just wasnt.  I shouldve excelled everywhere or at least finished.  I knew when I got to curls I was fucked.  Sure, I finished, but it was tough as nails.

Cant all have winners huh.


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

ATG squats kill me these days! I think its just poor flexibility! But whats up brother?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2009)

Long time no see!  YOU are having flexibility problems?!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2009)

*Horizontal*

I did NOT leave out Hams.  I basically used them when trying to help move this girl out of her apartment.

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches w/isometrics
Arm Circles

Flat DB Press
65lb DBs for 8 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
130lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI; *PR*)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (2 min RI)

Ran out of time..


So I finally finished the 5x5!  Thats the cap of this gym's DBs, so I can do this again (maybe) or go to Inclines.

Yates should still remain.  I just dont like my form.


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Long time no see!  YOU are having flexibility problems?!



My flexibility has not been so good for the past 2 years. Its just me getting in a big ass hurry and not stretching. I used to have clients right after my workouts so it was lift and go. I didnt have the time to stretch, but recently I have made sure to change that!


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

Kinda bad, but can you tell me what you mean by Yates row?

And those DB presses are very strong!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

Been a while since been in here...wassup, amigo!
How's things? You still in school?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2009)

Presenting an Undulating Program

This is an altered cut and paste from Cowpimps sticky.

Monday ??? Upper:
Overhead Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Chinups
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

DB Flat Press
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

DB Rows
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Wednesday ??? Lower:
Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Good Mornings
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Calves
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Friday ??? Upper
Bench Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Yates' Rows
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Dips
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Pulldowns
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Sunday ??? Lower:
Deadlifts
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Lunges
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Calves
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


I will adjust some rests and maybe 1-2 exercises, but this is what I am going to do.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> Kinda bad, but can you tell me what you mean by Yates row?
> 
> And those DB presses are very strong!



Didnt see you there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Burner's awesome post said:


> Been a while since been in here...wassup, amigo!
> How's things? You still in school?



Yeah I am still in school.  Starts back up next Monday.  Yay.  How are you doing?


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh ya, duh! I like those!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2009)

*Week A  Upper*

Warm ups..
Planks
Oblique Planks
Cable Woodchops

OH BB Press
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 10 reps
95lbs for 10 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
170lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 3 reps
70lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI; form got shorter on last 2 sets)

Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Rows
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; needed 2 RPs on very last movement)

Static Stretched


Mother of christ.  I left nauseous.  Dizzy.  Sweaty.  Horny.  Wow, have I gotten out of shape when it comes to lower rests.  This program is pretty fucking brutal.

OHs were the easiest, but I started to lose wind and with that, form.  I may  be able to go up. 

Chins will stay.  Full ROM.

Flat DBs can go up.

DB Rows...now here is where I was getting really fucked.  My god, I used to rock these.  Seriously, this was my bread and butter.  Not anymore.  Gonna have to stay with 75lbs!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2009)

*Week A  Lower*

Warm ups..
Hip mobility
BW Squats

ATG Squats
135lbs for 10 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Calf Press
180lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; RP was needed!)

Static Stretched


Squats were easy.  GMs were tough.

Calves were burn city.  Really gonna hurt tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

is your strength going up with those 8 sets of 3?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2009)

I just started this so I dont know.  Looking back at Cowpimp's sticky, I am in there asking questions about Linear periodization.  Somehow I got in the same rut again, so thats why I switched to Undulating.  Next week Ill do a different volume template.

When I did 8x3 before, I used 30 sec rests.  Now I do 75 sec rests.  That means I can lift heavier, gets some reps in, and have more time to recover.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2009)

*Week A Upper*

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 10 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; FAILED!  Needed 2 RPs!)  What?! 

Extra Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns
130lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Bench Press was kind of..easy.  

Yates was too easy.  

Close Grip was embarrassing. 

Lats were ok.  

Fuck.
You.


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude you cant expect to be strong with CG's after regular benching!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Close Grip was embarrassing.


 
Wuss!



AKIRA said:


> Fuck.
> You.


You're welcome!


Lookin' good, amigo. 
Gonna try the push press on mil press tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2009)

I tried push presses for maybe 3 weeks.  Dont remember why I stopped.  I think it didnt fit with my program.

My close grips used to be 245lbs!!  I used to be so great!  And this was AFTER I did some sort of HIGH VOLUME CHEST WORKOUT!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2009)

...oh but it wasnt with 45 sec RIs.  <whew>


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2009)

something changed? Did you change diet? Hurt something and taking a while for it to fully recover?
I hate the catch phrase...but I'll still ues it:
It is what it is. 
You'll get it back and beyond. Don't do what I do..and keep telling yousef that how USED to be able to do this...'cause its counter productive. Do with what you have now...and move forward.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lower Last day of Week A*

Warm ups..
Planks w/leg extension
Cable Torso Twists
Single Legged BB RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts 
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Side Lunges
6kg for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec) 

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (35 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Return of the King.  Me.
Conventionals return as well.  These havent been done in quite some time, so it may not have been wise to do 315lbs but it was ok.  It seemed easy, but form was off and grip had to go to staggered after the first DOH set. 

Side Lunges were, umm, embarrassing.  6kg looked like 2 beach sand buckets children use to make castles.  However, I was winded.  This is basically 80 movements. 

Calves were calves.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> something changed? Did you change diet? Hurt something and taking a while for it to fully recover?
> I hate the catch phrase...but I'll still ues it:
> It is what it is.
> You'll get it back and beyond. Don't do what I do..and keep telling yousef that how USED to be able to do this...'cause its counter productive. Do with what you have now...and move forward.



I hear ya and its good advice.

Close Grips used to be done with like 2 min rests.  I never used to time my rests, so it may have been longer.  So 45 sec RIs is still bad, but Ill get it back.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2009)

*Upper Week B*

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 5 reps
105lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; FAILED last set!)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, OHs were hard!  Fuck it, everything was kinda hard today.  Chins being the hardest.  I RPed 3-4 times and got to 9 reps.  Easiest was the 5x5 shit.  They can both go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2009)

*Mother of Christ, Lower Week B*

Warm ups..
Rope Oblique Crunches
Cable Twists
KB Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; RPed in the 3rd set!)

Good Mornings
185lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Calf Press
100lbs for 5 reps
200lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Cried


Holy jesus and all that is holy.... 

Do you know how hard today was?  Everything was hard across the board.  I almost passed out in traffic on my motorcycle. 

Hard day.  I am depressed and hung over, so I will do this again.


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you kinda afraid of good mornings?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2009)

Cuz its light?  Really, this was hard after the squats.  Ive never gone very heavy with GMs though.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2009)

...they scare me...just seems a quick way to hurting yourself...isn't a SLDL just as good?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...they scare me...just seems a quick way to hurting yourself...isn't a SLDL just as good?



I'm not sure about the effectiveness, but I find SLDLs harder on the lower back than GMs.  Form perhaps?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2009)

hmm...may just have to lift outside the box...ant try them some time then...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2009)

*Another embarrassing Upper, Week B*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Push up on ball w/leg extended
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, X reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; 3rd set needed 4-5 RPs!)

Yates Row
135lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI; reps went like this: 5, 5, 4, 4, 4, 3)

Wide Lat Pulldown
203.3lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow.  Bench was...yea, it was expected to be bad.   Not this bad though.    Talk about not being built for this.

Yates was too easy.  But this makes me wonder what too easy is with HIGH reps.  I think adding 10-20lbs is multiplied like a mofo with higher reps.  Might not be a good idea to add 20lbs.  15?

Close Grip was expected to be bad.  Not this bad god dammit!    205lbs

Lat Pulldowns were fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2009)

*Lower Last day of Week B*

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Single Legged BB RDLs

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; failed)

Side Lunges
10kg KBs for 6 steps
18kg KBs for 5 sets, 5 steps (75 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, I am NOT going to do that high volume for deads.  Well, dammit, its nice to switch it up, but I had so many RPs and said fuck it at the 10th rep.  My back was getting sore, so obviosuly it was recruited more so than it should.

Side Lunges were hard to keep up with.  I almost quit, but after failing the deads, I had to finish.

Calves were kinda tough.  Liked it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2009)

*Upper Week C*

Warm ups..
Stability Ball Alternating Step Offs
3-point Push Ups
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failed at 3rd rep)

Weighted Chin Ups
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Breathing was, once again, the culprit in the OHs.  Some days I got it, but most days I am fucked.

Chin ups were ok, started to slow, but I can go up.

Flats too, I can go up.

DB Rows.  Man, what the fuck happened?  This was a bitch!  I think it is cuz there is more total work time since I am doing it one arm at a time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ok, I am NOT going to do that high volume for deads.  Well, dammit, its nice to switch it up, but I had so many RPs and said fuck it at the 10th rep.  My back was getting sore, so obviosuly it was recruited more so than it should.



I'm not a fan of high rep DLs either.  It's so easy to lose good form when tired, and if you're lifting any significant weight, it's asking for back trouble.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2009)

*Week C Lower*

Warm ups..
Planks
Stability Ball Alternating Step Offs
KB Swings
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
115lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
140lbs for 5 reps
210lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was a little tough for how early is was.  I was winded throughout the squats but they did feel easy.

GMs were too easy, but it was nice.  

Calves wouldve gone to 5 sets, but I got more physical work in 50 minutes.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm not a fan of high rep DLs either.  It's so easy to lose good form when tired, and if you're lifting any significant weight, it's asking for back trouble.



Agreed 100%

I will do a little tweaking of this program when the whole thing is repeated.  Its originally written for what appears to be hypertrophy.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2009)

*Upper Week C*

Warm ups..
3 point push ups
Choppers
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 5 sets, 8, 8, 8, 4-6, 4-5 reps (60 sec RI; failed)

Wide Grip Pulldowns
190lbs for 5 sets, 8, 8, 8, 8, 5-8 reps (60 sec RI; failed)

Static Stretched

Self Myofascial Release


Guess what?  Those light weighted GMs has killed my lower back.  Its as stiff as my dick when I watch older clips of Jenna Jameson.  I dont know if it hindered me directly, but I am sure in bad shape.

Bench went fine along with Rows, but it was kinda tough.  I dont mind it though as my tweaking will begin after the last workout.

Close grip was a failure.  I did RPs, but its tough with bench presses.  Pulldowns I was actually HAPPY to see a failure.  Nice to know I am reaching limits.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Those light weighted GMs has killed my lower back.  Its as stiff as my dick when I watch older clips of Jenna Jameson.  I dont know if it hindered me directly, but I am sure in bad shape.



You're not going down too far are you?  Keeping a tight arch in the lower back?
Your other lifts appear to be strong, so it is surprising that the relatively light GMs would do that much damage.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2009)

*Upper Week A*

Skipped Lower

Static/Active Stretched lower back

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Rope Crunches

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 6 sets, 3, 3, 3, 2, 3, 2 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
80lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Row
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Cardio for 22 min


My lower back has been aching for 3 days now.  Its getting better, but its reminiscent of when I messed my back up, so I skipped deads.  It just feels sore, but sitting is a problem again. 

OHs were fine, need to keep this weight though.  Went in scared of my back, but it was A ok.  Dont ask why I got 2 reps on the 4th set.

Chin ups were fine, need to keep the weight though.

Flats were ok, need to go up.

Rows, nope.  Stay there!

As you can see, I dropped 2 sets and added extra rest time.  I thought, why am I always going exactly at the allotted rest time?  Why not have range?  So it worked out.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You're not going down too far are you?  Keeping a tight arch in the lower back?
> Your other lifts appear to be strong, so it is surprising that the relatively light GMs would do that much damage.



Too far?  I dont know, i doubt it though.  I actually go down to where you would be during barbell rows.  However, I find myself not even going THAT far.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2009)

*Yesterday, Lower Week A*

Warm ups..
Alternating Step Offs
Pistols
KB Swings

ATG Squats
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Skipped GMs  

Seated Calves
2 plates + 35lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Treaded lightly today.  I was a bit scared of my back, but it was fucking fine!   

Calves were kind of hard.  Lets keep this.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2009)

*Today, Upper B*

Warm ups
3 point Push ups
Standing Crunches (fuck this)
Rope Oblique Crunches
Arm circles

Bench Press
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI; failed last set at 2)

Yates Row
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pulldown
133.3lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Cardio, Intervals  (no need to explain, just easing back into cardio)

Static Stretched w/belt


Welp, bench was tough.  Must keep this weight.  My ROM was flawed, used my back, just all around sloppy.  

Yates was ok, but this ROM is flawed too.  Keep it.  

Close grip, NO FAILURES!  

Lat pulldown.  Hmm, I think Ill do towel pullups from now on.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2009)

*Lower Week A*

Warm ups..
Planks
Single Legged KB RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps (start staggered grip)
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Side Lunges
8kg KBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf Press
150lbs for 8 reps
180lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Intervals 
Total Time = 16min

Static Stretched


Lower volume than last week and thats just to see if my back is ok.  Its fine.    Going up.

Side Lunges went up and so did my respiratory.  I wasnt winded this time.  Not nearly as bad.  Could this Uni-Liver really be worth it? 

Calves I think went down, but I need to have better ROM anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2009)

*Week B Upper*

Warm ups..
Various Planks
Woodchops
KB Swings

Standing OH Press
85lbs for 2 sets, X reps
115lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; UGH!  RPs, but I think I did better)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Cardio, Intervals

Static Stretched


Today was off and on.  OHs were hard, but I did them.  However, I want to keep this.

Chins ups will be accomplished!  I promise!  

Flat DB and DB row...hmm, they werent hard, but they had their moments.  Perhaps it was cuz I had little carbs before I went in?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2009)

*Week B Lower*

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; 2 RPs in set 2, and 3 in set 3)

DB RDLs
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I didnt remember that it was 30 sec, but who cares, 45 sec was fucking *TOUGH*.  Wow.  It was so much fun.  

Threw in RDLs in replacement of GMs.  Lets see how my back holds up.  Twas easy.

Skipped calves.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Whats up with your back, dude?

Looks good, though! Low RI squats are killer


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2009)

I think nothing is wrong.  Just had some inflammation maybe.  Everything has been fine for a while now, but the last time I did GMs, it was aching.

Low RIs are just like cardio.  Fun switch.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2009)

*Upper Week B*

Bench Press
135lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; last set had 1 RP and 2 FPs)

Yates Row
150lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
205lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown
203.3lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

3-point Push Ups


Today was too easy.  Everything can go up.  God dammit.  I am actually pissed how how much today was uneventful.  Oh, I did fail on Bench.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2009)

*Lower Week B*

Warm ups..
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Side Lunges
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


The ol' switcharoo!

Deads were pretty tough.  I was suffering from dyspnea.  Little...odd, considering I was doing high volume deads before.  Who cares.

Side Lunges were just me and wow, what a cardio session.

Calves were easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2009)

*Upper Week C*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Torso Twists

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45-60 sec RI)

DB Flat Press
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45-60 sec RI)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well, got my OHs done.  However, I dont know what kind of RI I was supposed to do today.  

OHs can go up, everything else should remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lower Week B*

Warm ups..
Choppers/KB Swings
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

DB RDLs
80lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
220lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was actually kind of hard.  I was winded here and there.  But my squats were slow and my deads were burning.  Namely my ulnar side of my left arm.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 29, 2009)

This thread is still alive? Holy shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2009)

*Upper Week C*

Warm ups..
Cable Wood chops
Cable Twists
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
185lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
190lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; needed an RP on last set!)

3 point Push Ups  (guess why I did this  )

Static Stretched


No failures but on the last exercise.  Lat pulls, whaaaaaaa! 

Bench was ok, but it was catching up.  I say go up 5lbs.

Yates was different.  It was all over the place with form.  My finger did have a cut that was annoying me.  I say stay.

Close grip will have to be ditched.  Maybe.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2009)

*Lower Week C*

Warm ups..
Alternating Ball Step Offs
Cable Twists
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged KB RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Side Lunges
10kg for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Skipped Calves cuz I thought I was coming back.  Guess not.

Deads were tiring.  Not sure about where to go with this.  Lunges were tiring, then got easier.  Second wind?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2009)

*Week A  Upper*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Planks w/feet on ball
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps 
185lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
80lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Row
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Cardio, Treadmill w/incline

Static Stretched


Not bad of a day.

OHs were pretty tough, but I pushed through them.  I can go up slightly, Id say, but Im 50/50 on this.

Chins were the same story.

Flats were fun.  90s.

DB Rows are finally better.  85s.

I just did a brisk walk on the treadmill, but I added an incline.  I never do this and it causes my anterior muscles to ache, so they need work.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2009)

*Lower Week A*

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
The bar for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

DB RDLs
90lb DBs for 6 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Interval Training w/inclines on treadmill

Static Stretched


I can go up.  That is all.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2009)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
3 point Push ups w/feet on Bosu
Arm circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
165lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last set needed an RP)

Wide Grip Pulldown
140lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Where did my bench go?  Sure I did it, but I was cheating.  I arched my back even on the 1st set!  Whats hilarious is that this didnt get much harder throughout the sets, cheating or not.

Yates was EASY.  Hmpf.  275lbs.

Close was a failure, but a good one.

Lats were easy.  Lots of easy pulls today huh?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lower Week A*

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Cable Twists
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged KB RDLs

Conventional Deads bitch
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps (all DOH grip...ya know, lets just say its always like this)
335lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

KB Transverse Lunges 
8kg KBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf Press
110lbs for 6 reps
200lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, lets see here.  Conventionals were....mmmmmmmok.  I felt awkward here and there.  Funny feeling really, but I felt solid.  I say 345lbs.

Lunges on the transverse plane.    Oh yeah.  Its very interesting.  With the twisting, lunging, returning, I got winded pretty easily.  LOVED THIS. 

Calves were calves.

Talked to an ex gymnast.  Lets hope for more.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2009)

*Upper Week B*

Warm ups..
Standing Cable Crunches
Kneeling Cable Crunches
KB Swings

Standing OH Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
115lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; UGH! RPs, see explanation)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Row
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched

45 min walk home


Looking back, I see I did Week B WRONG.  I was supposed to have 30 second fucking rests.   Well, I got through the presses, but my god was chin ups brutal.


Flat DB and DB row were pretty strong.  Probably a welcomed switch from the 30 sec RIs!!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2009)

*Lower Week B*

Warm ups..
Planks
KB Swings
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; RPs!!!)

Romanian DB Deads
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Seated Calf 
2 plates + 1 35plate for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Squats were CRAZY hard.  I had RPs in the fucking SECOND SET. 

Deads were fine though.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2009)

*Upper Week B*

Warm ups..
Dragon Flags
Oblique Rope Crunches

Bench Press
135lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 6 reps
165lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
215lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
206.6lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


YES!  It was burtal, yes, but I got that motherfucker.  Who is increasing their lactic threshold now????  

Yates wasnt as much of a burn, but it was fun.  175lbs

Close grip and Lat pulldowns were ok.  At this point I was dizzy.  Had a small pre-workout meal, so that explains it.  Felt like a little bitch though.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2009)

*Lower Week B*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged KB RDLs

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
305lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Transverse Lunges
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Cardio for 20 min


Jesus.  Right shorts, wrong under shorts.  I thought I had some tightness in my hips, but it ended up being my fucking BOXERS.  I cant stretch, get a comfortable ROM, it sucks.  Dumb ass I am.

Everything can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2009)

*Upper Week C*

Warm ups..
Oblique Planks
Planks
3 point Push ups

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
155lbs for 6, 6, 4, 3 reps (60 sec RI; failed)

Weighted Chins
BW for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; forgot my belt)

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip T-bar Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Just not an 100% day.  I know 155lbs is easy, but who knows what the fuck happened.

Chins are not applicable.

Presses were still hard, not bad since I wasnt up to par. 

 Return of the T-row.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lower Week C*

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Squat Jumps

ATG Squat
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Romanian DB Dead
80lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
230lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Yep, today was pretty hard just as it was last week.  Now, I got through the squats, but I wonder if I can go up or not.  Truly brutal and I was 100%.

Deads were just as hard, no harder.  Burn galore and not enough O2.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2009)

Warm ups..
Cable Oblique Crunches
3 point Push Ups

Bench Press
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
250lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
195lbs for 5 sets, 8, 8, 8,7, 4 reps (60 sec RI; failed)

Wide Lat Pulldown
190lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; needed an RP on last set again!!)

Static Stretched


Bench felt very strong.  Same with rows, even with a god damn bent bar.

Close Grip and Pulldowns..mehhhh, not so much.  Ill give this one more try.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> ATG Squat
> 135lbs for 5 reps
> 225lbs for 3 reps
> 265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)
> ...



If you got all your target sets and reps, why wouldn't you go up?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 26, 2009)

*Lower C*

Warm ups..
Cable Twists
Hip Thrusts
Cable Wood chops

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Transverse Lunges
12kg for 16 steps (too heavy)
10kg for 3 sets, 16 steps (60 sec RI; abandoned)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Cardio, 23min (working on lactate threashold

Static Stretched


Solid deads today, but didnt give a shit about anything else.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> If you got all your target sets and reps, why wouldn't you go up?



I suppose it boils down to being a pussy or not.  My motivation has been down lately, so some things go down before strength does, like, form!

However, I am going to be doing some tweaking from here on out.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2009)

*Upper Week A*

Warm ups..
Planks
Cable Woodchops

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for X reps (who the flying fuck remembers)
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
195lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
90lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

T-bar Row
3 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well, that was a Personal Best today.  Its pretty tough, so Id go up 5lbs.

The chins were too easy though.

Ok, these 4x10 sets are fucking brutal.  Then again, i was supposed to go up only to 90s.  Pleased that I did better than projected!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2009)

lookin' strong, A!
How's things?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2009)

Things are...hmm, theyre ok.  Theres always a girl problem, but I am not too happy right now.

Luckily, I am making progress in here and I just bought some CEE, so well start really looking at this carefully.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2009)

I know the feeling. You still in the Miami area? Its a long ways out...but might be making a road trip to your neck of the woods in a couple years...check things out...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2009)

*Lower Week A*

Warm ups..
Kettle bell Swings

ATG Squats
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
335lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Romanian DB Deadlift
95lb DBs for 6 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
180lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I was a bit rushed today which is why the warms were down, but as you can see, it didnt matter.  335lbs was not hard really.  I am not fucking kidding.  I wasnt winded, I couldve done more reps, I didnt need 75 sec.  I am going ot get a better max arent I?  I think the reason why I havent dipped into this more often is cuz of having a herniated disk.

But today was just so fucking good.  345lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I know the feeling. You still in the Miami area? Its a long ways out...but might be making a road trip to your neck of the woods in a couple years...check things out...



No, I am in the Gainesville area.  Home of the Gators.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought you were in Miami...we could have tore it up...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2009)

*Upper Week A*

Warm ups..
3-point push up
Planks

Bench Press
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 3 reps
285lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
165lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
160lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps ( 45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Bench was pretty good.  I did cheat a tad on form, so I may just use this weight until I can get form down nice.

Yates was the same story.  Both should remain.  I would of done 6x2, but its not important for me to go gung ho on this exercise.

Close grip was completed!  Pulldowns were...well ya know.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2009)

*Lower A*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged KB RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
345lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Transverse KB Lunges
10kg KB for 4 sets, 10 steps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was pretty good.  I find that deadlifts and squats are exercises that come into themselves throughout the workout.  For instance, today seemed scary.   Then it was fine.   More warms perhaps?

Transverse were up and easier.  CEE kicking in here?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2009)

*Upper Week b (MODIFIED, NIGGA)*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Planks
Planks & Push Ups on ball

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; failed after 7)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; 2 RPs in last set)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

T-bar Row
4 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Cardio, Lactic threshold work
20 min

Static Stretched


I got a BF% test done on me and I am in the 22% range.   With this kind of mass (218.8lbs), I think I might as well USE it.  So volume has been reduced.

As I can see, you too, that going for 12 to 8 reps while increasing intensity ~15% still resulted in failures.  I kept the rests the same to keep my interests up.

The second part was the same, which is WHY I kept the 30 sec intervals.

Last 2 can go up, first 2 must remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Transverse were up and easier.  CEE kicking in here?



By the way, I have gotten real good with my ankle movements in this exercise.  It took 2-3 weeks to get the twist going without teetering over.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2009)

*Lower Week B*

Warm ups..
KB Swings
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
235lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; had 1 RP!)

Romanian DB Deadlift
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Seated Calf
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Dammit!  Almost made, almost!

Deads actually werent fun.  Id say stay at this.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2009)

*Upper Week B*

Warm ups..
Arm Circles
Push up on ball w/leg abducted

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown
210lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Despite feeling exhausted and sad, I was pretty strong.  Low numbers sure, but with these rests, it should be taxing.  Bench can go up to MAYBE 225lbs.  Id say if I feel froggy I should jump.  Same goes for Yates.

Close grip and lat pulldowns were easier.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2009)

*Lower Week B*

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Transverse KB Lunges
4kg KB for 12 steps (wow)
4kg KB for 2 sets, 10 steps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Deads were solid.  Had little time today so I just warmed up with the same movements.

Lunges were crazy hard.  Today I was a little winded, so the volume was too much.  I can get this though.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2009)

*Upper Week C*

Warm ups..
Stability Ball Alternating Step offs
Planks on ball

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failed at the very last rep)

Weighted Chin Ups
45lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Row
3 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched

School Work  1.5mile run = 24:44  SUCKS.


Dammit!  I failed on the last one!  I couldve kept going, but god damn my breathing! 

Chins were pretty hard.  I HAD good ROM until the later sets.  See, is this a failure or what?  Id say so.

Flats were a tribute to lactic acid.  God save me.  No wait, my heart will.  (the heart likes lactic)

T-bar was tough too, but by this point it better be. 

So I had to do some homework and, well, its pathetic.  I can do better.  My cardio isnt my bottle neck, its my flexion in my feet.  It burns so badly.  I suppose its from lack of doing it.   Any input?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2009)

*Lower C*

Warm ups..
KB Swings
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Romanian DB Deadlifts
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
240lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Yeah, the only thing that went up is calves.  

The squats and deads were good.  Better than last time when I was 100%.  I was about 80% today, so I can go up.  Grip started to fuck up after the deads though.  I was even cramping afterward.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2009)

*Upper C*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunch w/Obliques
Cable Woodchop
Arm Circles

Bench Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
260lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failed on last set's 4th rep, RPed, got 1 more)

Close Grip Bench Press
195lbs for 5 sets, 8, 8, 8, 7, 4 (60 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown
190lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Was bench the only thing that was an accomplishment today?   Hot dog, I think it was.  I never get failures on Yates, yet here I was, looking like SHIT.

I thought for sure I was gonna fire through close grip, but ohhhh no.  Not today!

Oh, but I got lay pulldowns.  Ill tell ya something, it was tough.

No, I had a rough day yesterday, so I am lucky that I got some numbers in.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2009)

*Lower C*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs (badly)

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
285lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Transverse KB Lunges
10kg for 4 sets, 16 steps (60 sec RI; abandoned again)

Seated Calf
3 plates for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok I dont know why but I was VERY winded today.  I have been using NITRIX (which I didnt know HAS CEE in it) with CEE.  I dont know why these would make my cardiorespiratory worse, but possibly.  Anyway, deads can go up.

Transverse lunges are pretty hard.  Tried to do 8 steps on one side then 8 on the other instead of alternating them.  It still takes forever.  Marching DB Lunges made this shit quicker.  

Calves will have to be done again.  AKIRA's ROM is silly.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 23, 2009)

*Upper A*

Warm ups..
Planks of sorts
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 4 reps
135lbs for 4 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
200lbs for 6 sets, 2, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1 (75-90 sec RI; god dammit)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
95lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last rep spotted)

Yates Row
3 plates + 10lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


My breathing was totally off.  Ill try this weight again.

Pullups were too easy, really.

DBs were ok.  Ill keep the weight.  Didnt really need the spot.

Yates was tiring.  Can go up 5.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2009)

Jesus, looking strong as an Ox man!

Pullups and OH press are especially beastly!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 24, 2009)

*Lower A*

Warm Ups..
KB Swings
Hip Thrusts
Hip mobility WITHIN the lighter Squat sets

ATG Squats
345lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Romanian DB Deads
95lb DBs for 6 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
190lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


The squats were pretty good. I was wobbling a bit, but I think that was from having too much caffeine?  I can go up I think.

Deads were the same, but I didnt include them in the summary last time so I just replicated them today.  I can go up to 100.

Calf press is too light.  I say go up to 220.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Jesus, looking strong as an Ox man!
> 
> Pullups and OH press are especially beastly!



Pullups have always been pretty good with me.  My biggest problem is ROM.  

OH presses are always a bitch cuz of setting up + breathing.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2009)

*How the fuck did I forget yesterday?  Upper A*

Warm ups..
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
175lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last set had 3 RPs)

Lat Pulldown
170lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Hmm.  Well, this was yesterday and I must say I am kind of pleased.  I didnt go up in the first 2, but I was stressed, malnourished, and tired.  I can go up.

Close grip was just an effect from being so out of it.

Lats were barely done.  These last 2 should remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2009)

*Lower A*

Warm Ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
355lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I only did deads cuz I am emotionally drained.  The deads were pretty good.  I can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2009)

*Upper B*

Warm ups..
Planks, Isometric Leg Raises, Oblique Planks
Arm Circles

Standing OH Press
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins 
25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

T-bar Row
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Yay!  Got the OHs!

Weighted Chins was a bit harder though.  A real struggle. 

Flats were easy.  T-bars were easier.  Both can go up.  Not sure about the chins though.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

every time I come to visit your journal, you still have great numbers,,,    yeah I don't normal post, but I look


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

Might just be a bad day for chins, it happens. I was awful on them yesterday, but everything else was okay.

Tbars look really good!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!  My chins used to be impressive, but I am built for low reps right now, so anything over 6 reps is a bitch!

I am trying to get the T-bars better than I used to do them.  I think anything over 5 plates is pretty good.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

I am glad to see you squatting heavy again


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah well.  My back has been bothering me again.  Only this time its on the left side instead of the right.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2009)

*Lower B*

Warm ups..
KB Swings w/hip thrusts
Pistols
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
235lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Romanian DB Deadlifts
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Seated Calf
3plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Yay!  I did it!  And boy oh boy was it HARD.  God dammit, I am making a thread in Training about this and RPs.

Deads were easier.  Shit, I caught my breath at set 4 and thought, damn, this is easy.  Talk about a delay of a second wind.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2009)

*Upper B*

Warm ups..
Planks
Isometric Leg Raises
3-point Push ups

Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
215lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
215lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
235lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown
220lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Everything can go up except Yates.  They were hard.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice dude. I don't feel like going back and checking but I don't remember you squatting or deadlifing that much before. Good stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lower B*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps (hip mobility in between)
245lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
200lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ran out of time cuz of work.  Not a bad day, but god damn I was winded again.  Tough stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2009)

*Upper C*

Warm ups..
Weighted Planks
Oblique Planks
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
BW for 4 reps
45lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failure:  not full ROM)

Flat DB Press
105lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps
Same weight, failed at 5th (60 sec RI)

T-Bar Row
3 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well I got through the OHs!  :ROCKER:

But everything else suffered!    I just think its cuz of hardly having ANY carbs before I went.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2009)

*Lower C*

Self Myofacial Release

Warm ups..
Bridges galore
Isometric Curl Ups
Pistols?  Not today
KB Swings
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Romanian DB Deads
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; 2-5 sets strapped)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (35 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Jesus.  Today I get my Big Back Lifting Grips.  Only I got them when I finished with the gym.  Hmm...coasters?

Squats were tiring.  I did them, but damn was it a bitch.  280lbs.

Romanians were even worse, but its higher volume.  Id say keep this weight and try to just get better at it.

Calves were licking my hole.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2009)

*Upper C*

Warm ups..
3 point push Ups
Cable Oblique Crunches
Arm Circles

Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 4 reps
250lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; considered a failure cuz no full ROM)

Close Grip Bench Press
190lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Lat Pulldowns
193.3lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well, I got bench done.  Buuut, everything else, I just said fuck it.

Really, theres no excuse for today other than not giving a shit.  I am taking advantage of every day the gym is opened until its not, so my motivation is lacking.

I did have a shit load of creatine in me (loaded from the previous days).  Regardless, all I had was a bowl of oatmeal, 2 fish caps, and ~2 cups of skim milk 1.5 hours before I lifted.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2009)

*Lower C*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching KB Lunges
10kg for 5 sets, 16 total steps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
210lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (35 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Lost my job yesterday and focusing on my exams took a lot of steam out of me.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 17, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Marching KB Lunges
> 10kg for 5 sets, 16 total steps (60 sec RI)



Are you high stepping these fuckers or what? Please tell me you wear a drum major hat when you do them. 





AKIRA said:


> Lost my job yesterday




What the fuck?  

How the hell did that happen?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2009)

Wrongful termination, violation of civil rights.  

I am seeking legal counsel after the exams next week.

Yeah its pretty devastating and very surprising.


The marching Lunges are like regular lunges only theres constant movement.  A traditional lunge is a step forward, descend, then contract the rear leg back into the starting position.  I say fuck that.  Everything is the same, but the back leg doesnt reset, it starts a whole new step.  That makes every step after the first step longer and deeper.  

I do it to speed up the exercise, get more core stability training, and adds a bit of cardio.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Wrongful termination, violation of civil rights.
> 
> I am seeking legal counsel after the exams next week.
> 
> Yeah its pretty devastating and very surprising.



Jesus Christ. Well, does that mean you'll be home for Christmas? 




AKIRA said:


> The marching Lunges are like regular lunges only theres constant movement.  A traditional lunge is a step forward, descend, then contract the rear leg back into the starting position.  I say fuck that.  Everything is the same, but the back leg doesnt reset, it starts a whole new step.  That makes every step after the first step longer and deeper.
> 
> I do it to speed up the exercise, get more core stability training, and adds a bit of cardio.



Yeah, I knew what you were talking about. I've always done them in place because I don't like parading through the entire gym. "Marching" conjured up some funny visuals is all..


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2010)

*Kettlebells!*

Thats right boys and girls, I have incorporated KBs for a while.

Warm ups..
Planks w/leg abductions
3-point Push Ups

KB Halos/sligshots/figure 8s

Swings (one arm)
14kg for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Cleans
12kg for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Snatch
10kg for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Snatch + Squat (one arm)
8kg for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; each side)

Clean + Press
10kg for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Windmills
10kg...ahhh!!!  too hard
8kg for 2 sets, 3 reps (hahahah)

Turkish Get ups
8kg for 3 reps 
10kg for 2 reps


Well, this is a work in progress.  This shit is very taxing and form is tough stuff.  I still cant get the kettle bell from HITTING my wrist when coming up from a clean or snatch.  Gonna watch some more vids now to see the problem.

Windmills made me dizzy.  I might have been spent by that point, but i think it was just from watching the KB and not myself in the mirror.

Turkishes were awesome!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2010)

*Once again..*

Warm ups..
Halos/Slingshots/Figure 8s

Alternating KB Swings
10kg for 10 swings
18kg for 3 sets, 12 swings (30 sec RI)  _Fuck it, they are all 30 sec_

Alternating KB Snatches
10kg for 3 sets, 12 reps

Alternating KB Clean + Press
10kg for 3 sets, 16 reps

Windmills
10kg for 3 sets, 3 reps (each side)

Turkish Get ups
10kg for 3 reps (each side)
12kg for 2 sets, 3 reps (each side)

Static Stretched


Yes, the reps are low for the last 2 exercises, but they require so much form.  I can turn up the reps on the windmills now, but turkish are crazy.  I never understood how these were hard, but they are.

Anyway, I will manage to put these on certain days as pullups and bench presses should be incorporated.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Torso Twists
Arm Circles

Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Turkish Getups
12kg KB for 3 reps
14kg for 2 sets, 4 reps 


Rushed today.  I wanted to get some presses in since KB arent good for them.  Not bad...

My legs are sore from other workouts so swings and such were put on the back burner.  

Turkish are getting better.  Ill be coming up with some program soon.  Still perfecting the form.  Shit its only been a week!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2010)

*Oh yeah!*

Warm Ups..
Halos/Slingshots/Figure 8s

Turkish Get ups
12kg for 2 sets, 3 reps

Self Supported DB Row
65lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Turkish Getups
who knows, but it went up to 18kg!!!

DB Curls hahahahahah
45lb DBs for 12 reps
50lb DBs for 12 reps
55lb DBs for 12 reps


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2010)

*Full body, workout A*

Warm ups..
Halos/Slingshots/Figure 8s/Bottom Ups
Turkish Get ups

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; used Big Back Grips for 1st 2 sets)

T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec Ri; BBG for 1st set

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10, 10, 8 reps (30 sec RI; RPs in 3rd set)

Windmills
6kg KB for 2 sets, 5 reps

Static Stretched


Ok, the big back grips are ONLY good for supinated grips.  Other than that, they make shit a lot worse.  Perhaps these are good to make your grip stronger?  Cuz it makes the bar thicker?  I dont know.  As you can see, I used them in the early sets and not the later ones.  Why?  Cuz my fingers were slipping WITH them.

Yes I am doing full body.  Deadlifts were kind of hard, but thats to be expected after a long high intensity lay off.

T-bars were ok.  I am gonna go to 5 plates then go to 60 sec RI.  Eventually.  

Chin ups were crazy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2010)

*Workout C*

Warm ups..
Halos/slingshots/figure 8s/bottom ups
Alternating KB Swings

DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 10 steps (90 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 5 reps
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating KB Swings

Static Stretched


Everything can go up, but these dips didnt feel good.  Try it one more time and if it still sucks, Ill have to ditch this again.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
Halos/slingshots/figure8s/swings
Turkish Get ups

Conventional Deadlifts
175lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 3rd set had 2 RPs!)

Turkish Getups
12kg for 4 reps
14kg for 4 reps

Static Stretched


Everything can now go up or rearranged.  Either I will go up in deads or put Rows first.
Chins were better than last time.  Less RPs, less fatigue.  Ill get this in no time.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 13, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Halos/slingshots/figure 8s/bottom ups
> Alternating KB Swings
> 
> ...



Regular old dips on a dip station?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2010)

Dip Station I think..


Today was a full blown Kettle Bell day strictly for cardio.  HIIT rules here.

No need to post details, just know I was sweating like a motherfuckingmotherfucker within minutes.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2010)

*Workout B  not C*

Warm ups..
3-point Push Ups
Plank
KB Swings

DB Lunge
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Dips

BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow, things were hard today, but I wonder if its because of the ECA stack.  Ephedra is ok, but this addition of caffeine is making me very winded.  Might have to cut back on this on workout days...

Everything can go up, but I may rearrange for next week.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2010)

*Workout A  (possibly sick)*

Warm ups..
Halos/Slingshots/Figure 8s
KB Cleans
KB Circular Cleans
Windmills

T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
5 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
245lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Double KB Cleans
10kg for 3 sets, 20 reps 

Static Stretched


So, I might be getting sick.  I switched it up, yeah, but I took it easy everywhere else.

 5 plates was a bitch to setup, but the only thing that really sucked was my grip.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
Halos/Ribbons/Figure 8s
KB Swings

Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Kettlebell workouts like a mofo


Still kinda stuffed up, but I trucked through.  Kinda wished I stayed with 55lb DBs for the lunges.

Dips are less painful now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
The usual KB shit

T-bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
5 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Close Grip Chins
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; abandoned!)


Ugh.  Ok, so I did half this shit already 2 days ago.  I didnt have enough sleep then, so I didnt finish it.  TODAY I was hung over, but still trucked through it.  

Everything was tough.  I am going to keep the 5 plates for a while.  Its hard to set up.  

Deads were very taxing.  So taxing that by the time I got to chins I just said...




FUCK IT


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2010)

That's some nice rowage.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you sir.  Truthfully, its the one exercise I can rock, but it always runs into the form/setup snag. I can do more than 5 plates, but deadlifting it up and fucking with grip, it becomes a hassle.

So, I am gonna see if I can just improve what I am doing now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Turkish Getups

Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
120lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating DB Curls (hahah)
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, this time the dumbell presses were tough.  I must keep this.

Lunges were tough, but I could go up.  However, next week is back to these being first.

Dips will have to have weight now.  I did curls cuz I have been watching Jersey Shore.  Its a dad admission.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I did curls cuz I have been watching Jersey Shore.  Its a dad admission.



I tried to watch that bullshit the other night and I didn't make it through one commercial break.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Alternating KB Swings

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
285lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

T-bar Row
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; only 1 RP!)

Turkish Getups
12kg KB for 3 reps on each side

Single Leg Getups
16kg KB for 5 reps on each side

Static Stretched


Switched it up again and I dont know why I went easy on myself.  I should be above 300lbs for a majority of my work, but I went in tired.  Got it back though.

T-bars were too easy.  Its only hard to set it up.  Really, the movement is so small!  

Chins have shown incredible improvement.  I wasnt even all that into it today, but... perhaps thats why?  Anyway, I am going back to wide grip since T-bars are close grip.

Still rocking the KBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
KB shit
KB Swings
Turkish Get ups

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for  5 reps
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 reps
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata Workout w/KBs

Static Stretched


Lunges were...fuck, what were they.?   They were hard, but not so hard.  I teetered over here and there, but..dammit.  Go up!  I miss getting RPs on this.

Alternating was ok.  I better do them again until I do the 120s again.

Dips god dammit hurt!   The fucking handle bars are plastic or polyurethane and they provide no cushion at all.  According to my room mate (PT grad), he said its crushing my trapezium in my wrist.  Hey, whatever, shit hurts!

Tabata(sp?) was something I did on KB day.  Its 3 movements all together.  Swings, cleans, snatches, doesnt matter which ones really.  Anyway, I swung one arm for 20 sec, rested for 10, then did the other arm for another 20.  That equals 1 minute.  You do it again for the next 2 movements and you get a total of 3 minutes.  Then you do it all over for a total of 6 minutes.  6 minutes and DRENCHED.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Windmills

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
305lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

T-bar Row
4 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; failed cuz my grip was too slippery?)

Tabata KB Workouts 2x

Static Stretched


Deads felt pretty good.  I am going to keep this and increase everything by 1 rep!

Rows were actually just right.  With 1 more rep, it will be a doozy.

Pullups...   I had to do them on the dip station and I noticed my hands slipping on a surface I wouldnt think theyd slip on.    I dont get it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Clean into Press
KB Bottom ups

Marching DB Lunge
40lb DBs for 10 reps
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 11 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
60lb DBs for 10 reps
115lb DBs for 11 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
25lbs for 3 sets, 11 reps (30 sec RI; last set failed at 10th!)

Static Stretched


Ok 11 reps is the total!  So, its 5 on one side 6 on the other.  I switch whatever side I left off of to even it out.  1 extra rep to 5x5 = 30 reps.  Anyway, Lunges...ok holy shit.  5 steps made this much of a difference?   Mother Fucker!

Alternating almost quit on me too!  

I used the Big Back Straps to cushion the bars for the dips and thank god I did.  But I failed?!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Cleans

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
305lbs for 5 sets, 6, 6, 6, 5, 5 reps (90 sec RI; failed)

T-bar Row
4plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; last set had 2 RPs; failure)

Static Stretched


Wowsers!  1 rep makes this much of a difference with deadlifting?! :slap:  I will try to come to terms with this.  6 reps for a set of deadlifts shouldnt had made me this sore.

T-bars were fine with the reps.

Pullups?  Yeah.  Ummmm, this just isnt what it used to be.  I can feel a different strain on my biceps when doing this and I am...well, shit, I am just weak.  I havent done anything wide pulls in a while and this just felt awful.

Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a lot of deadlifts.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2010)

Despite the warm ups, that should come to 30 total deads.  Not too bad, but maybe I should put my pulls on lunge day...


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah, I did regular wide grip pullups the other day for the first time in like forever after exclusively doing chinups, and well, what a clusterfuck that was, so I feel your pain.

The clincher is I was looking through some of my old journals today, and I found one where I did bodyweight plus 50 for PULLUPS for a set of 8.  WTF have I been doing wrong since then?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh I know not to go venturing into the Wish Granted journal for that same pride drain.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Pistols

Marching DB Lunge
40lb DBs for 11 reps
65lb DBs for 5 sets, 11 reps (90 sec RI)

T-bar Row
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 3rd set had 1 RP, got to 6)


Cleans + Swings + Snatches
Snatches + Windmills 
Single Leg Get ups

Dizzy

Static Stretched


Lunges were getting hard towards the end, but I pushed through!  I felt strong today, so I am not sure on going up or not.  I dont mind RPs with Lunges, so 70s?

T-bars were difficult.  My legs were engulfed with H+ ions and the burn was killing me.  So, every squat into position was a bitch.  A big fat BiTCH.

Pull ups were actually better.  Made it farther.  Meh.  Slowly but surely.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB shit
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
305lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI; RPs)

Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 11 reps
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; major failure)

Weighted Dips
25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, its basically pointless to do heavy stuff after a late night.
Deads were crazy hard.  I had to rest in my later sets, but 5 sec worth.  My form started to get bad, so I used my time to recover.

Flats were a worse story.  I abandoned my last set AND I had a longer rest right before the 4th set.

At least, I didnt fail my dips.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2010)

*Workout B?*

My back got a little tweaked on Sunday so I have been nursing it and not describing any workouts.  In any case, no Deadlifts today.

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Get ups (variations)
Windmills

Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 11 reps
75lb DBs for 11 reps
120lb DBs for 5 sets, 11 reps (90 sec RI; last one failed at 5)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata Method x 2
More KB Get ups

Static Stretched


The presses were better...by that I mean I didnt skip the 5th set.  It was a real failure too.  NO excuses. 

Dips werent hard enough to fail huh?  45lbs then!

Ive been doing a lot of different variations of the get ups and its tedious to detail them, but I am quite happy with the KBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit

Marching DB Lunge
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for...10 reps
2nd set had 2 RPs, last set got up to 4 reps (30 sec RI)

KB Swings
24kg for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Turkish Getups, 2 different kinds after that
18kg KBs

Static Stretched


So I didnt fail at the lunges.  I am awesome.  Gonna keep the reps simple.

Rows are a switch up and its really to balance out the unilateral movements of the presses.

Pullups suffered from the rows.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 15, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Single Legged BB RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
75lb DBs for 5 reps
120lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; last set had 2 RPs)

Tabata
Oh my god

Static Stretched


I am ditching the 30 rep total.  I am going to cut soon and who needs all these extra reps.

I was shady about my back today so I altered volume.  Twas fine.  

I finished the presses, but I am doing 5 less reps.    Not sure if I feel good about it.  Fuck it, I did it and I didnt fuck up.  Go me.  

Dips failed, what are ya gonna do.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried working out yesterday..

DB Rows
65lb DBs for 5 reps
75lb DBs for 5 reps
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 3rd set was just embarrassing)

KB Shit


I wasnt feeling good at all.  I was hung over.  I cant keep wasting days like this.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB shit
KB Snatches
Hip Thrust
Single legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
325lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
120lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata Method
Lots of KB Shit

Static Stretched


Time to start backing volume up, and increasing intensity + rests.  I will be trying to go to the gym more often, so the lowered volume could work..

Everything can go up really, but with some tweaking of the volume, declines may have to replace dips.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB shit
KB Swings
Pistols

Marching DB Lunge
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 steps
75lb DBs for 6 sets, 6 steps (75 sec RI)

DB Row
75lb DBs for 4 reps
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 4 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 2nd set had 3 RPs!?)

Static Stretched


Lunges were 3 steps on each leg.  I need to stick to this cuz it was hard to maintain posture.

Have to stay with the rows too.  I dont want to, but my left grip was slipping!

And that slippage may have FUCKED with my embarrassing pullups.

Volume going down.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2010)

*Workout B*

warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 7 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
75lb DBs for 5 reps
125lbs for 5 sets, 4 reps (75 sec RI)

CROWDED!

KB shit

Static Stretched


Felt strong today.    No problems!  I even threw in a 7th set!

The presses?  Well...hmm, I will try this again WITHOUT alternating them.  My right shoulder didnt feel good.  It scared me.  

I was going to do declines, but everyone in the fucking school was in this mother fucker.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB shit
KB Swings
Pistols

Marching DB Lunge
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 steps
75lb DBs for 6 sets, 6 steps (75 sec RI)

DB Row
75lb DBs for 4 reps
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 4 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 3rd set had 2 RPs)

Tabata Method
Snatches + Windmills
Single Legged Get ups

Static Stretched


Kind of a unsatisfying workout.  I dont like low volume!  I will try to add a rep to each workout since everything was easier.

EEEEEeeeeeexcept pullups.  I am going to 45-60 sec rests.  I am doing KB stuff after most workouts, so no more need to get HR up here.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Cleans
3-point Push ups

Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
125lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60+ sec RI)

Hip Mobility ~ss~ Hip Thrusts

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
340lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


Ok, there is NO sense doing real heavy shit unilaterally.  Buuut, i didnt want to ditch it.  

Presses were way too easy.  Once I get to 130s, I may have to go to barbell.

Conventionals were scary at first, but ended being ok.  Wasnt a monster, but wasnt beaten.

The alternating has a different twist to this.  I have one arm fully extended while the other one works.  Before, the non working arm stayed flexed the whole time the other was working.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Swings
Pistols

T-bar Row
1 plate for 3 reps
2 plates for 3 reps
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
75lb DBs for 7 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Rows
80lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata Method x 2


The T-bar row I used was shitty.  I cant use this again.

Lunges were ok.  Better with the extra set.

Unsupported rows can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Windmills
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps 
345lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
95lb DBs for 6 reps
130lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Windmills

Static Stretched


I am going to keep everything the same for next week.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Cleans
Core Rows

Yates Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunge
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 steps
75lb DBs for 7 sets, 6 steps (60 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Rows
85lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

No stretches!!!


Welp, I will try to incorporate the rows to balance out the presses, which means lunges take a permanent back seat.  275lbs wasnt hard, but keeping form was...

Lunges were much better.  I can go to 80s!

Unsupported got me sore!  I say go up to 90 and 45 sec RI!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2010)

i've noticed you aren't doing squats currently, how's that working out for you?  I only ask because I was actually thinking about replacing squats exclusively with trap bar deadlifts for a while to see how I respond.  Truth be told, I really have shitty squat form, and I really think I screwed up my back from squats more than anything.  I mean, I can do 400+ pound deadlifts without wearing a belt, but I feel like I need to wear a belt for squats at even 225.  there definitely is something wrong there.

I figure trap bar deads are a pretty good quad exercise themselves, so the only thing I guess I would be missing would be the spinal loading aspect of the squats, but I would rather be holding 400 pounds in my hands, it gives you a killer trap workout as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2010)

Ive actually missed squats, but just for the sake of having only 3 heavy lifts, I ditched them for a workout that is hard and takes longer to complete giving me more total work.

Double D used to do insane lunges and it was kind of inspiring.  I am cutting now and trying to keep as much strength as I can, so squats (or quads) take a backseat while my hamstrings sit up front.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
345lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75+ sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
105lb DBs for 5 reps
130lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Windmills
Swings into cleans into presses

Static Stretched


Tired today and just didnt want to be there.  I got 1 more day until a week off, so I am suckin it up.

Deads were shady.  If I had more energy, Id be better.  I am thinking 8x2 next time?

130s are pretty easy.  Gonna have to go to barbell or incline DBs.

I did 30 sec RIs because of time and just to get the fuck out of there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2010)

instead of a week off, why don't you just try a deload for all your exercises?

I don't know your exact rep ranges, but they seem to follow a pattern, so why don't you try something like what I am attempting to do:
workout 1: 5x5
workout 2: 6x4 add weight
workout 3: 8x3 add weight
workout 4: 3x3 --> this would be the deload using the same weight as the 8x3 workout.
workout 5: 5x5 --> now this would be using the 6x4 weight from workout 2.
etc.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2010)

The week off is spring break.  

I am going to go to 2 reps as soon as I can.  With my calories getting less, I wont have enough steam in the engine for more volume.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Snatches

Yates Row
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
280lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunge
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 steps
80lb DBs for 7 sets, 6 steps (60 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Rows
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Tabata x 2

Self Myofacial release

Static Stretched



Thats it for a bit.  hah!  It rhymed.  

Yates...man, this doesnt seem hard whatsoever.  The hardest thing is keeping form.  I dont run out of breath, I dont find it too intense, I dont sweat!   What the fuck do I do?

Lunges MUST remain at this.  This is very hard to maintain good form.

Unsupported rows are ok.  I like them, but dammit, I guess I messed up the rests?

Ok, So my tabata goes like this:

First set is an MMA setup like the first 2 steps in this:





YouTube Video











I get up on my forearm, which is the PUNCH, then onto my palm.  The last movement is a single leg get up.  Its basically a part of the Turkish, but the KB is on my shoulder.  In fact, its not 1 leg but only 1 leg ever moves.

The 2nd Tabata is a snatch, then clean, then swing.  Pretty simple.

Now, the MMA causes major burns, while the traditional setup makes me sweat.  Both are great though.

Anyway, thats it for a bit and good thing too.  My quads are fucked.  They arent sore, but in pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2010)

*Active Rest?*

Warm ups..
KB Shit with DBs
DBs Core Rows

Pullups
BW for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Rows
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse EZ Bar Curls
50lbs+ for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Zottman Curls
20lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Pinch Grip

Tabata Method

Slight Stretches


I worked out in the community gym and 65lb DBs is as heavy as shit gets.  No barbells except if you call the EZ bar.  There is a Smith Machine though.  

In any case, I got a good sweat and prevented Detraining.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Active Rest- The sequel*

Warm ups..
Halos
DB Woodchops
Cable Torso Twists
3-point Push ups

Weighted Dips
BW for 5 reps
45lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Incline Alternating DB Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Close (Diamond) Push Ups
2 sets of 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Pushdowns
160?lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Windmills
DB Swings
DB Snatches

Static Stretched


Still rocking the community gym.  A whole fuck load of snot came out of my nose.  UGH.  Made me nauseous too.

Got a good burn and sweat...  Thats all i can ask for right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Windmills
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps 
315lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (~75 sec RI)

Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat Neutral DB Press
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

KB Swings into cleans, into presses, into snatches
Cable Woodchops
Cable Torso Twists

Static Stretched


Good to be back.  I took it easy on the deadlifts since I havent done them.  Easy return.

Bench is back!  275lbs was pretty easy.  I lowered the volume, but Ill keep it and do 295lbs and see how that feels.

Neutral grip is new and was kind of hard.  Hard on my shoulder that is...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Core Row

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
280lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75+ sec RI)

Marching DB Lunge
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 steps
70lb DBs for 6 sets, 6 steps (60 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Row
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Turkish Getups

Static Stretched


Wellllll, Yates lost some strength.  It was hard.  

Oh shit, lunges were worse!  Fuck.

Unsupported Rows were were where they were supposed to be.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility
Single Leg Deads

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
275lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
295lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Neutral DB Press
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Hmm...deads were fine.  I started out stiff, but I can go up in intensity, DOWN IN VOLUME.

Bench was actually hard.

Neutrals were....hmm, I just dont like these.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2010)

Warm Ups..
KB Shit
Hip Mobility
Pistols

FRONT SQUATS  
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
265lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Rows
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

~Caveman Training...
20 sec of KB Snatches
20 sec of KB Halos
20 sec of KB Swings
20 sec of KB Halos
repeat, rest 45 sec

20 sec of KB Cleans
20 sec of KB Halos
20 sec of KB Swings
20 sec of KB Halos
repeat, then...

Static Stretched


I got bored with lunges and I dont know how long fronts will last, but right now I will keep this weight and focus on form.

Yates were switched in order, but 265lbs was cake.  I wonder why last weeks 280 was so hard...  

Unsupported was the same.

Caveman training?  Look up Sean Sherk on YT.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
3-point Push Ups

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
305lbs for 8 sets, 2 reps (75 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Everything was easy and therefore everything can go up.

I came back later today to do a shitload of KB stuff for some cardio/plyometrics.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Warm Ups..
> KB Shit
> Hip Mobility
> Pistols
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2010)

Listen to this shit...
I worked out on Friday and didnt log it cuz of a pain I suffered in my neck.  I did kettelbells yesterday and today, because I didnt log Friday's workout B, I ended up doing it again.  Anyway, here it is..

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Hip thrusts supersetted with Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
355lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Torso Twists

Static Stretched


Ok, today was pretty darn easy.  When I got injured on Friday, Bench was first and I did 315 8x2.  It was hard.  Now, I knocked down volume but it was easy.  Deadlifts were real easy.  I like doing these for 1 rep.  I can focus on form and I am always fresh.

Because I had so much energy, I through in some shorter rests.  Got my HR up to 170.    Ill go up.

Yesterday was a cheat meal day, so I can assume that the extra calories helped, but Ive also been on ICE BCAAs.  So far so good..


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2010)

*Workout A*

Warm ups..
Inverted Rows
Single Legged Barbell Rows

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
295lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)  

Front Squats (Will Brink Style)
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 reps
245lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Rows
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Turkish Getups into Snatches x 4 sets

Static Stretched


Ok, I know, I know!  Whats the point right?  Yates, Barbell, Pendlay, there is hardly any reason to max out on these.  I hated this.  It sucked.

Fronts were much better.  Brinks version is ok, though it didnt cure much.  I felt a little choked.  Ill try it again.

Unsupported was good only cuz my rows from before sucked.  Small work though.

Today's workout kind of sucks.  I should keep quads first cuz high intensity rows dont do that much, there is no reason to do 1 reps and if I do 2, the intensity cant be that high.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
3 point Push Ups

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 5 hilarious reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 1 rep
325lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
335lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman Training:
Turkish Getups for a total of 4
Halos
KB Snatches
Push Ups
KB Swings
Planks
Then repeat
Then piss
Then moan

Static Stretched


I think everything will have to stay.  Everything just felt tough today, but its been switched up and this cut will take its toll at some time.  I think I can bench 335lbs...Maybe I will.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2010)

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Will Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for  3 reps 
255lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Unsupported DB Rows
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman stuff

Static Stretched


Still sporting the Brink Squat.  Still getting choked.  This was hard to keep form with, but not heavy.  Might want to keep this.

 I wanted to do Hammer Strength Rows!  Ugh.

Unsupported still rocking.

Loving the caveman stuff.  This + Tabata = exhaustion.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2010)

*Workout B*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
3-point Push Ups

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 4 sets, 1 rep (failed)
315lbs for 6 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Hip Thrusts

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 8 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman Training..
KB Swings
Halos
KB High Pulls
KB Curls
KB Snatches
Planks
Rest for 45 sec
Repeat

Static Stretched


Holy shit, well  I went down but it was cuz of lack of sleep.  I was up til 4am beating God of War 3.  

Everything went down, but theres not much to comment on it as I know why.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2010)

Kettlebell Day!

Caveman Training
Tabata x 2

Now, the first tabata was over 6 minutes because I added another split set.  So, 7-8 minutes?  Either way, today burned a lot.  Perhaps cuz I was dehydrated?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2010)

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility

Will Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps 
225lbs for 2 reps
255lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Row
5 plates for 8 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI; Unilateral, prone grip)

Unsupported DB Rows
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)


Static Stretched


Front Squats are better.  Best advice I can give and remember is to focus on the setup.  If its good, the exercise will be simple.

Hammer Strength!    Ive missed you!

Unsupported is still awesome.

Focused more on stretching today and skipped KBs.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

Fantastic workout! Front squats with 255? *BAM!*


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I guess that is a lot.  It was easy too, just the bar resting on my upper body is what sucks.

Thanks.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit

Bench Bitch (had to get on it)
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
325lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 4 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
335lbs for 8 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman Training x 2

Static Stretched


I forgot that working out around 4-5pm always netted me better strength numbers.  Both workouts were fucking cake.  I guess that lack of sleep last week really did hinder me.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2010)

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility

Will Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Row
4 plates for 3 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI; Unilateral, prone grip)

Caveman Training


Static Stretched


I need to stay at 265.  Adjustment needs practice.

I went down only cuz I didnt want to hog 10 plates from peeps.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315llbs for 1 rep
365lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for who fucking cares reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 2 reps (fuck it)
295lbs for 5 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Left


God damn, Ill tell ya, when you got something on your mind that worries you, you cant do SHIT.  365lbs felt hard, but in some reps, it wasnt.  Thats when I was focused!  

Bench on the other hand really suffered.  I just didnt want to put forth as much effort so I went down and even skipped some stretching.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2010)

*What the*

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Will Bring Front Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Row
2 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training

Static Stretched


Ok, if I am going to do 10 total reps for a high strength workout, the latter has to have more volume.  The front squats can go up.  Today sucked thought cuz of a sun burn.

4 plates on each side didnt really do shit to me.  Going up!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2010)

*Oh, fuck you*

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
365lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training x 2

Static Stretched


Listen up.  My callouses are crazy right now. And I am forced to use straps.    I know, grip strength will go down, but the Kettlebells are killing me.  Plus, jerking off sucks now.  Anyway, I gotta also remember to STOP HITTING MY KNEE.  My Right knee.  Why the fuck is that happening anyway?

Bench was ok.  Started to get weak at the end, but Ill try to go up.  However next time, Bench gets first pick.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2010)

*Oh yeah*

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Will Brink Front Squats
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

HS Unilateral Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Tabata Method

Static Stretched


I think everything should stay, but I _wanted _to switch shit around.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
335lbs for 1 rep
375lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
285lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training

Static Stretched


God damn do little tight shorts distract me.  God bless that chink.

Anyway, I will have to remain at the intensity for both.  Both were very hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Working out Biatch*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB High Pulls

HS Unilateral Rows
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 2 reps
5 plates for 10 sets, 2 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Will Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training that fucking killed me

Static Stretched


I switched it up today and I am glad I did.  I just didnt want to struggle on the front squats.

So, the rows were...easy.  I was going to do more reps, but half way through I thought, just decreased the RIs.  Thus, 45 sec was born.

Front Squats were STILL a bitch.    Wow, this bar near my throat really fucks with my breathing.

The caveman training today didnt consist of halos, arm curls, push ups, etc in between bigger movements.  No..it was this:

Turkish Getups x 2 each side
Swings x 10 each side
Single Leg Getups w/arm extended x 5 each side
High Pulls x 10 each side
Single Leg Getups w/arm flexed x 5 each side
Circular Cleans x 10 each side
Rest 45 sec, Repeat, all with a 12kg KB


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2010)

Warm ups..
Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
335lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training

Yay!  Accomplished my bench goal and can go up.  This was hard though.

Loved the deads.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 20, 2010)

what is your physique become like after using this type of approach for a while now?  Is it producing similar effects as, let's say a more standard type program with more reps per set, or are you happy with the results, appearance wise, this type of lifting has given you?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2010)

MMmmmmm I havent made any PRs really, BUT for being in a caloric deficient state, I am tethering around my original numbers.  I would say this workout would be great for strength, but I am cutting.

I also have to cut back some more.  I am cutting slower than last time to reduce strength loss and I dont like being tired after my 2nd exercise.  

The caveman and tabata kettle bell training makes this well worth it, but now its hard to do 2 of them!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2010)

Warm ups..
A shit load of HS Rows

Unilateral HS Rows
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates + 10lbs for 10 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI; last set had 3 reps)

Will Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training

Static Stretched


Hmm...I am gonna want to stay at this weight and slow down the movement.  I dont know if I was cheating the rows a bit.

Fronts got better.  I was meaning to  put on 2.5lbs on this  but said fuck it.  I will next time though.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shir
Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
345lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60+ sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Tabata Method

Static Stretched


*Nick, this was the day*

So Bench was a failure.  Why?  I used a longer rest when I had to and I arched my back on every rep.  I say 340 and stay there until shit improves.

Conventional was just as wonderful as ever.  So was Tabata.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Arm Circles
> 
> Bench Bitch
> ...



Congrats on achieving your bench goal. 

Solid deads!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB High Pulls


Unilateral HS Rows
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates + 10lbs for 10 sets, 2 reps (45 sec RI; last set had 4 reps)

Will Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
230lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


Ok, I did slower full rom and I got it.  So, I should go up.

Squats were such a bitch today.  I had a constant struggle with keeping the bar high on my shoulders.  It killed me!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2010)

Warm ups..
Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 1 reps
340lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
285lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training
Tabata Method

Static Stretched


I made SURE I did 2 KB workouts.  No more farting around.  Nope, not on my watch.

So bench went down.   It was completed, yeah, but form sucked.  I am going to switch shit up soon anyway.

Conventionals were ok.  easy, but damn weird.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit

Weighted Chin Ups Thats right
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
90lbs for 10 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman
Tabata
done

Static Stretched


Didnt feel like doing much today, but what I did I am setting up.  I have zero verticals and its time to weekly switch shit up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuck Around Day​
Warm ups..
Inch Worms
Lunge w/elbow ground contacts

Power Cleans
135lbs for 3 reps 
"You cant do that in here."  


Jammer Station
1 plate for 5 reps, unilaterally
1 plates + 25lbs for 5 reps, unilaterally
2 plates for 3 sets, 3 reps, (30 sec RI; unilaterally)
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; unilaterally)
1 plate + 25lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30-60 sec; bilaterally; 1st set had 10 reps)

Caveman X 2
Tabata 

Static Stretched


Gym is about to close for a week, so I thought I could try this fucker out.    Pretty cool.  Unilateral thrusts were easier than bilateral.  Ill try this again 2morrow.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Power Cleans
> 135lbs for 3 reps
> "You cant do that in here."



What the fuck? Really?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Power Cleans
> 135lbs for 3 reps
> "You cant do that in here."



Say what now?  What did you do, set off the lunk alarm?


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2010)

My room mate happens to be friends with the 'supervisor.'

"Thats your room mate?  Oh.  Well, he was doing it right, good form, I didnt want to have to tell him to stop, but olympic lifts arent allowed."

Nice that I was doing them correctly for trying them out for the first time.  I wasnt too annoyed by it.  What irks me is that I was doing them in a cage.  A  c a g e.  Gonna be hard for me to fuck up someone standing around while doing them there.  Afterall, I imagine that is was cuz of some clowns doing these lifts and fucking up themselves, people, or equipment.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2010)

*I am back, big as life and twixe as ugly*

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Inch Worms

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (~45 sec RI)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Turkish Getups

Static Stretched


Good to be back.  Taking a step back from intensity and good thing too.  Lately Ive been flipping tires, which is incredibly fun, but not the same.

I am throwing some verticals in here bi-weekly.  So expect some pullups.  

For all you fans out there of course.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Pistols

Will Brink Front Squats (god dammit, I am wearing a wife beater!)
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman Training

Static Stretched


Great workout today.  Though the bar was sliding down my shoulders, I looked good. 217lbs and keeping most strength.

I did a KB workout that took almost 10 minutes of straight interchanging work.  5 turkish getups on each side, 5 single leg getups, 5...oh shit, I dont know what their titles are!


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2010)

Heres my high frequency, high intensity, low volume workout:

Week A
Day 1
Deads 10 x 1
Overhead Press w/DB 8 x 3

Day 2
Weighted chinups 10 x 1
Squats 8 x 3

Rest

Day 4
Overhead Press w/BB 10 x 1
Deads 8 x 3

Day 5
Squats 10 x 1
Weighted Pullups 8 x 3


Week B
Switch out Overhead Press with Bench
Switch out Pullups with Rows


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2010)

KB Day

Caveman x 2
Tabata

Stretched IT band?  Yeah right


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
InchWorms
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 10 reps
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


335lbs was too light.  I hardly lost wind in between sets.  So, time to get back into shit.

OH presses were done alternating and it was the 1st time Ive done in in a year, maybe.  I can go up here too.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Rows

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 3 reps
90lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (45 sec RI)

Hip Mobility

Will Brink Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


It is so fucking hot here.  I had to skip KBs.

My bicep is 'off.'  I did tire flips last week and something got sore from it that hasnt healed.  In any case, if it doesnt hurt by the next time I do this, I can certainly go up.

Brinks can go back up too.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
3-point Push ups

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (45 sec RI)

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for what the fuck am I doing reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Tabata Method x 2

Static Stretched


Bench can get back to previous numbers. 

So can deads.  Enough farting around.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Pistols

Front Squats
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Rows
2 plates on each side for 5 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 reps
4 plates + 35lbs on each side for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Easy day.  Everything can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Inch Worms
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
365lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
285lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI; failed)

Static Stretched


Deads were great and I had plenty of energy.  I need to remember that once I get going, this shit is rather easy.  I am still scared about my back  No no I should be!  If I mess it up again, I am back on the shelf.  However, I have a lot of strength there.  These deads are strapped so now I can really experience my brute strength.

When I got to bench I started to get hungry.  Not much of an excuse, but the entire thing was a failure.  I was arching my back a lot and to me thats a  yeah, a failure all in itself.  I chalk it up to being hungry.

I am going to have to do Romanian or Rack deads on 'B' weeks along with Back Squats.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Hip Mobility

Brinks Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
285lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI; PR)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Too stressed today to give much of a shit.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2010)

Kettlebells

Caveman x 2
Tabata

Static Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2010)

*How bout some showdas?*

Warm ups..
KB Shit

Standing OH Press
The bar for 8 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 1 rep (test)
185lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (60 sec RI)

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Shoulder presses.  They always fool me.  Theyre easy, then theyre hard.  All about the start up, I tell ya.

Deads...oh yeah, I wanted to switch it up.  Ah well, this was a bitch.  Pretty good workout.  Juuuuust right.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

Overhead press is finicky for sure. I only progress those babies 5 lbs if I go heavier, tough lift.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, the OHs have always been weird with me when it comes to breathing.  Lot of valsalva maneuvering going on, but it cant be helped!!

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB High Pulls

Unilateral HS Rows
3 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
5 plates + 35lbs for 10 sets, 1 reps (45 sec RI)

Back Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
235lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman training

Static Stretched


6 plates here I come!

Back squats.  Wow.  Welcome back.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
3-point Push Ups
Arm circles

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)
315lbs for 1 rep

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static


Ive lost some strength, but its time to lower the volume anyway to around a 3x1.  I think I went 2 weeks too far.

Romanians are back and ugly as ever.


I am going to have to prioritize certain lifts.

I want bench, rows, conventional deads, and brink squats to stay strong.  That leaves every vertical upper extremity movement as a secondary.  With 3x3, I can add some more time and hopefully some extra intensity.  335lbs was silly today cuz I was cheating.  Not sure how this will play out or if Id just have to repeat this specific exercise again.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2010)

Caveman x 2

No carbs so that was all


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2010)

Warm ups..
Pistols
Hip Mobility

Brink Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI?)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


Looks like I didnt need 90 sec afterall.  I really need to focus on intensity if I am going to do such a low volume setup.

HS rows were great.  10lbs?


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Single Legged RDLs
Hip Thrusts

Conventional Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets 3 reps
285lbs for 8 sets, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 1, 3, 3, (45 sec RI; last 2 sets were spotted)

Caveman 

Static Stretched


I was stiff today!  Deads were a bit scary!!!  God dammit!!!  I DONT KNOW WHAT WERE YELLING ABOUT!

Bench was a failure, but with this cut, who cares.  It felt awesome being spotted and I might have failed cuz my mp3 player died and I had to lift with Sarah Mchlauglin in the back ground.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2010)

Meh, did chin ups & Squats

Caveman x 2

Grip & Finger strength stuff


Static Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
295lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (75 sec RI; spotted; failed)

Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman from hell

Static Stretched


I asked for a spot to prevent ANY back arching.  So, Ill accept the failure.

I went down in romanians cuz my back has been feeling off.

I included the jammer station and push ups that are like clap push ups.  I dont clap but I come off the ground.  Its the last exercise of the round so if I clapped were talking dead meat.


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

What's the Caveman from hell?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2010)

Caveman is circuit training.  Its a series of ROUNDS.  I only do 1 to 2.  I would do the 5 ROUNDS, but equipment is limited and I have to share the stations with students already.  

With Kettlebells, I set up 3 main workouts, 3 "active rests."  There isnt a real rest until the end of the round, but its no more than 60 sec.  It would go something like this

Jammer Station
Crunches
Turkish Getups
Haloes
Swings
Push ups
Snatches


You do that 2x, then another ROUND.  I dont have ropes or sleds here and running to the other side of the room to throw in pullups is crazy, so I do what I can.  The entire Round lasts just under 10 min with 1 minute of rest max.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2010)

Warm ups..
Planks
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Hip Thrusts

Good Mornings
95lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Made a new program.  Horizontal/Vertical/Ham/Quad dominant workout.  Well see how it does.  205lbs was not hard strength wise, but I was winded.  

Good mornings was too easy.

And of courrrrrrrse, I get MORE bad news today.  I swear, I havent had any good news in a few weeks.  I am a class shy of graduating and I already walked.  If I cant find a fucking job, I dont know what I can do!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

T-Bar Row
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

HS Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


Ok.  Now I see what all the gripe is about with caffeine.   Tabata was a standard routine and I was fucking dying.  However, more volume has been added...  I am just gonna have to suck it up!  

Bench was a bit tiresome.  Real on-set fatigue.  I can go up but only 5-10 pounds.

T-bar is back and it was a bitch.  Setting up as usual!  My back has been feeling off lately and I can only think of the heavy legs Ive been doing.  So this workout is going to take it easier with my back.  This _was_ heavy but I did keep my head up this time to help use my legs more and it did the trick.  This should remain.

The presses were too easy.  The pulls were juuuust right.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2010)

warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lb sfor 3 sets, 3 reps 
255lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
140lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman from hell

Static Stretched


This is what I shouldve been doing all the long.  In and out in under an hour and destroyed.  Deads can go up.

Lunges needed a RP.  Lots of burn that Ive missed.

Calves were down cuz I dont give much of a shit.

Caveman...christ.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB High Rows

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 5 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Kneeling Alternating Lat Pulldown
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Let me tell ya, this workout rocks.  I am in and out of the gym in under an hour being completely destroyed.  

Pullups can either remain or go up.

BB Press can go up fo sho.

The kneeling gig was a fun one.   I wanted to practice being stable, so I have to go up in weight.

DBs was a little hard, but could prolly go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2010)

Warm ups...
Pistols
Hip Mobility

Brink Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
215lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Hip Thrusts

Good Mornings
105lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps(30 sec RI)

Easy Caveman

Static Stretched


Man oh man, working out without caffeine is dreadful.  I really had to put some internal effort into this. I know I used to workout with out caffeine way back when. 

Anyway, Brinks was a total bitch.  This is my new weight.  I need to keep that bar up! 

GMs was still easy.  115lbs. 

I took it easy with the caveman cuz I need to study.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> KB Shit
> Arm Circles
> 
> ...



What was your exercise of choice for Tabata intervals?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2010)

Theyre kettlebells.  A staple is a swing, then clean, then snatch, then repeat (obviously).  If I do turkish get ups, I cant look, but 2 reps on one side is about 20 sec.  Ive mixed and matched a shitload.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool. I like to do a squat with an overhead press straight through all intervals...it is deathly.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2010)

Warm ups..
3-point Pushups
Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

T-Bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Incline Alternating DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

HS Row
3 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Half a caveman

Static Stretched


Welp, hit the jackpot today on what I am keeping with.  
255lbs had arching going on which to me is cheating.  Ill keep this til I get it right.

T-bars can go up 10lbs.

The DB presses AND HS rows were perfect.  Must keep them.

I need to log that I did 12kg KBs in the Turkish getup caveman.  Normally, I rest 45-60 sec in between 2 sets (rounds), but today I only did 1 sequence.  They just take forever.

There are 4 different getups, the first one being the traditional getup.  That first one takes forever to do 5 reps on each side.  Its shitty.  12kg was easy enough for the other 3 exercises, (I dont know how to explain them) but perhaps I should go heavy on the 1st one, do 6 total reps, then down to 12kg for the rest.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2010)

fufu said:


> Cool. I like to do a squat with an overhead press straight through all intervals...it is deathly.



Wait, so thats what you do as the 'active rest?'


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Wait, so thats what you do as the 'active rest?'



We're talking Tabatas right? I rest by standing, I'm saying I do the eight 20 second sets all with squat OH presses. 

I sometimes mix up exercises, but I generally find Tabata intervals harder to do by choosing one exercise and sticking with it all the way through.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh sorry, I had just written down the caveman shit and I confused it with this.

I thought about keeping to 1 exercise.  I may give it a try, but today's workout had 1 long ass workout (turkish get up) and I didnt enjoy doing the same shit over and over while getting my ass kicked.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2010)

"Bench bitch"? is this a crazy variation or just your dislike of the excercise? i even googled it to check but got nothing LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2010)

I find fat girls in the gym and then lift them for reps.  I tell them its a workout but theyre so flattered they go along with it regardless of it being possibly insulting.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I find fat girls in the gym and then lift them for reps. I tell them its a workout but theyre so flattered they go along with it regardless of it being possibly insulting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah I used to laugh but cradling the fat shit on 2 arms isnt easy.  You have to switch sides because the torso obviously weighs more than the legs.  Plus, if theyre sweaty then the palm of my hand slips right through the legs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata w/Jammer Station  Fuck you fufu.
Jammer Station
2 plates for 3 sets, 5 reps

Static Stretched


I can go up on deads Id say, but not too much.  It was a bitch.  Its all a matter of getting into the groove.

Marching still resulted in a failure, but man it felt good.  Again, failure doesnt matter right now.

OK.  fufu!  What the fuck man.  I did 1 plate on each side and I lasted until the 4th run.  Which means, I didnt make it past 2 min.  I went down to 25lbs on each side and I was dying.  Ugh!  Perhaps it wouldnt been fine had I started with 25lbs cuz I was already burning all over.  I was burning more than being winded.

So I ended up using the jammer station for just a small workout at the very end to take out the frustration I accumulated against fufu.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit

Weighted Chins
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
50lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 7 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Kneeling Unilateral Lat Pulldown
125lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


Chins almost had a failure on the last rep.  My ROM went down so Id actually say it was a failure.  This remains. 

BB Presses werent as hard, but I dont know if I want to go up.  I am trying to do this without arching my back like the rest of civilization does. 

Both metabolic workouts should remain.

Tabata was back and just as ugly.  I alternated unilateral jammer station, goblet squats, and snatches.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Hip mobility
> Hip Thrusts
> Single Legged RDLs
> ...



hahahaha, well bravo for taking it to the limit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

It is weird to experience different limits with similar moves.  I like to be out of breath to increase my cardio respiratory capacity, but this was burn city on most of my upper body.  It would be best to have BOTH and i think the best way to go is to blend them.

I was doing exercise, you were doing 1.  Perhaps splitting them into 2.  

Today I did a full minute of goblet squats.  Now, these were done with both feet.  I usually split the sides making 1 min of the Tabata the same exercise but done unilaterally. Buuuut if I did each side twice making a total of workout time of 2 minutes, then we may got something..


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
215lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
125lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

1 Arm Gorilla Hangs

Static Stretched


God dammit, these fucking squats.  I guess I can go up, but that fucking bar, my right hand keeps letting go.

Good Mornings finally found their place.  Calves can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Rows

T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Walked the stadium for a bit


Switched it around and yeah, T-bars coulda been heavier.  So, I was stronger here, but during...

Bench I was stronger.  Yeah, I didnt have a 5th set, but there was NO arching.  

The other 2 were still good enough to make me cry.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I want deads to remain.  I was pretty dehydrated from the heat here in FL and I still got shit done, but I want to see how this is when I am fresh.

Lunges almost, ALMOST made it with a pause.  This time thought I didnt put the DBs down.  I just stood until the burning went away.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2010)

Caveman x 2

Jammer Station
1 plate + 35lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2010)

Warm ups..
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 3 sets, 5 reps
95lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
150lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
50lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Kneeling Alternating Lat Pulldown (different fucking machine)
120lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


Damn, both main movements were kind of hard.  Lack of warm up?

OH DB presses were done for the 2nd or 3rd time in a row?  It is still pretty hard, but I should go up huh?  

Lat pulldowns were shitty cuz of the dumbass machine.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
125lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
160lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Job interview today.    Really, I dont know how I havent had OFFERS rather than INTERVIEWS.  Anyway, cut it short because of it.  Nice to walk in there all sweaty anyway due to this wonderful FL heat.

Front squats MUST STAY.  Holy shit was this tough.

Everything else was peachy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 18, 2010)

Unilateral HS Row (wait what?  OH GOD DAMMIT)
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

T-Bar Row  
3 plates + 25lbs for 8 reps
3 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Son of a bitch.  I was so upset about my girl that I came to the gym in a rush and got flustered.  I felt like I was gonna cry from being depressed at every turn.  I had only 30 min to work out cuz of our convo.    We used to be so amazing. 

Anyway, I fucked up the order.  I cant really comment on SHIT today since it was a mess.  HOWEVER.  I have to say that I did this in < 30 min.  No stretching, but this means I am wasting too much time in between exercises.  What I did today was literally go immediately from racking my last exercise's weights to place my next exercise's weight on the bar.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I did this in < 30 min.  No stretching, but this means I am wasting too much time in between exercises.  *What I did today was literally go immediately from racking my last exercise's weights to place my next exercise's weight on the bar.*



Btdt. I'm a monster procrastinator so usually wind up doing supersets by necessity. Gotta get something done and I normally don't give myself enough time to get _anything _done.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
160lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


  The only thing that went up was calves?  Well, deads can go up.  Today was tough though.

I felt like if I had a lil more heart, I coulda finished the lunges.  I got 13 and had to pause.  Again, not putting the DBs down.

Anyway, i really didnt know I was drained until I got to the caveman.  Ive had almost 1k calories so it mustve been sleep.  The first day of getting the first half of my security D license was this morning, so I didnt get that much sleep.  From 8 to 6 hours?  I still got through my workout, but man it made a difference.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2010)

Warm ups..
3-point push ups
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
150lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
50lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Kneeling Lat Pulldown
130lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

'Turkish' Caveman  Rah hah hah

Static Stretched


Ok, it looks like the main lifts can go up.  Buuuuut when I switch em, chins will be a bitch ill bet.

The DBs MUST STAY.  Fuck.

Kneeling can go up.


Oh and if you fucking work out without deodorant, you are liable to a fucking bat to the head.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
130lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
160lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate for 5 sets, 5 reps (10 sec RI)
2 plates for 5 sets, 3 reps (15 sec RI)
1 plate + 25lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (10 sec RI)


Static Stretched


So I went out for some cheap miller lites last night and I only had 6 of them in a 2-3 hour period.  I woke up with a headache.    No tolerance huh?

Because of that today was hard to gauge.  225lbs felt hard as hell but I think this should stay anyway.  The GMs were up and hard but that may had been cuz of the lack of well being.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit
KB Rows

T-bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 20lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
225lbs for 2 sets,5 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


T-bars were kind of easy.
Bench was kind of HARD.  I did yeah, but with arching.  This must stay. 

The 2 metabolic works were still hard.  I dont care for going up with these and since I havent done the correct order in a while, I didnt mind getting my ass kicked again.

Now caveman was where I was really fucked.  I had too many RPs.  I had a little over 300 calories today so that may be why..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

300 cals or not, that's a great workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you.  I usually have around 500, but I have so much watermelon, youd think I was black.  I had to get rid of it so I used that as a pre workout.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Thank you.  I usually have around 500, but I have so much watermelon, youd think I was black.  I had to get rid of it so I used that as a pre workout.



If it makes you feel any better, I eat enough junk food for the both of us. 

Like I said in J'Bo's journal, I have more respect for someone that can eat clean than someone that can squat double their bodyweight.

Excellent job, AKIRA!


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Hip Mobility
> Pistols
> 
> ...



Better tolerance than me, if I have more than 2 drinks I get a headache.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
285lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
160lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 1.5

Static Stretched


Keep the deads!  Wowsers was I out of breath.  I was taking lil pauses to catch breath within sets!  

However, I finished the Lunges!!  No RPs!!!!      Bout fucking time. 

Tried to put together a caveman with the Jammer in the CENTER OF THE FUCKING GYM, but it sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Cable Torso Twists
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
155lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
55lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Kneeling Lat Pulldown
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


I think everything must remain.  Its time to switch.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2010)

Caveman x 2
Tabata

I did Tabata with just the jammer station.  1 plate.  All burn.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Arm Circles
3-point Push ups


Bench Bitch
225lbs for 2 sets,5 reps
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI; failed; 4th set had RPs, 5th set didnt go past 2)

T-Bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 35lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)


Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Turkish Caveman

Static Stretched


Well god damn.  I thought being fresh would be good, but nooo.  Damn bench is always a bitch for me.  

T-bar was hard too.  Good weight.

Metabolics were fine.  Incline could go up.    Finally some good news.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
160lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (15 sec RI)
2 plates for 5 sets, 3 reps (15 sec RI)
1 plate for 5 sets, 5 reps (10 sec RI)

Static Stretched



Today was a great day really.  Only, the fronts were choking me.  Dont know what I was doing different..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2010)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
55lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Kneeling Lat Pulldown
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Supersetted EZ Bar Curl w/French Press
French Press 70lbs + bar
EZ Bicep Curl 50lbs + bar, both 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; last curl needed a RP)

Static Stretched


Yeah I gave myself a KB break.  Went out for the UFC and wanted to take it easy today, but it wasnt too bad.  Honestly, I didnt sweat until I did arms.

Anyway, chins gotta stay, but the BB Press can go up.

The other 2 can go up 5 lbs as well.

I cant believe how cut my arms looked after that shit!    No wonder idiots do a shitload of these.  Its been so long.


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2010)

nice chin ups!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh why thank you!  Get ready for a new log in under 2 hrs!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2010)

Warm ups..

Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
285lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
170lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman 

Static Stretched


Today was easier than last time!    Do I dare say go up in lunges? 

Conventionals _could _go up too.


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you limiting yourself in deadlifts because of your previous injury? Are you only going so heavy?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2010)

YES.  However with this rest shit, I run out of breath real fast so the intensity is pretty spot on.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2010)

Warm ups..
Arm Circles
3-point Push ups


Bench Bitch
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI; failed; 4th and 5th set needed a FP and I didnt go past 4 on the 5th)  

T-Bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 35lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched

Son of a BITCH.  This is all I need right now with bench.

T-bars were still hard, but ok.

Inclines went up and I didnt lose my breath, I coped well with the burns, so I guess I cant be all bad.

Metabolic rows were still hard.

Caveman was easier.  Kind of weird up and downs today.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2010)

EFS Classic: 12 Steps to a Bigger Bench


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2010)

Meh.  Its inevitable.  My calories are low and Ive been stressed about finding work.  Something happened to my left arm too.  Feels like I was in an arm bar.  Gotta take today off.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
235lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
170lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Wow today was hard.  Really, The squats were intense.  Lack of calories?  Either way, it was perfect for what we call a workout.

GMs were tough too so Id say it was calories.  I shouldnt need to stop here n there when doing these..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2010)

Warm ups..
KB Shit

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
55lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
165lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI; failed; last rep was 4.5)

Alternating Kneeling Lat Pulldown
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; needed an RP at the end)

Supersetted EZ Bar Curl w/French Press
French Press 90lbs + bar
EZ Bicep Curl 70lbs + bar, both 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; )

Caveman

Static Stretched


Today was a big day.  Some failures, but I am A ok with it.  Obviously, they shouldnt change.  The chins....I guess they can go up.

Everything else should remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; failed, needed 1 RP)

Standing Calf Raise
170lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)


Static Stretched


Today wasnt bad.  Something is going on with my left elbow.  Didnt hit it or anything, just a wear and tear thing.  So its just lower body for me for a bit.  

Anyway, deads were hard, but ever since fufu asked about my intensity, I started thinking, I dont consider these workouts failures if my HR remains high and I dont stop moving.  A RP isnt much of a cheat and it comes at teh then like a FP should, so perhaps I could move up and if I have to take a moment, why not?  

That makes me feel better about failing the lunges.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
235lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
170lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Carbon copy of last time.  Just taking it easy on upper body...by not doing it.  Elbow feels better.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2010)

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 5 reps (pop!)  
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
260lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI; failed; 4th and 5th set needed a FP and I didnt go past 3 on the 5th)    This was worse!!!

T-Bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 40lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched

Well, my elbow made a popping noise/movement during the warm ups.  Pain was gone.  Hmm.  Ask me how it feels later.    In any case, I went down in weight and down in reps.    F U C K 

On the other hand, BOTH pulls went up.  No RPs needed either.  

The inclines can go up now too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; failed, needed 1 RP)

Standing Calf Raise
170lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)


Static Stretched

Kettlebell work


Well, I can go up in deads.  Still working on the lunges.  Can go up on calves too.  :bounce:

My elbow had no pain during deads, but it did during KB snatches.  There you have it.  Cant do it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
235lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
170lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


GOD DAMMIT.  That fucking bar kept slipping off the right side.  Granted I was wearing a sleeveless shirt...no wait, I wore a fucking black wife beater last time!!!!  Totally unacceptable.

GMs can go up, but do we really want to?

Calves..  

Well...I did some half ass cavemans.  I did what I could and kept moving, but looks like cleans aggravate my elbow too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Torso Twists

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
65lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)
Same weight for 2 sets, 3 reps

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
65lbs for 5 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
165lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Kneeling Lat Pulldown
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; needed 2 RP at the end)

Turkish Caveman

Static Stretched


Trying out my elbow and no pain.    I am going to lower the volume a bit again since I have my metabolic work at the end.  I began to do it with the chins.  It wouldve been too easy if I did 6x3.

OH Presses were ok.  I could go up, but my elbow...

The 2 metabolics must remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps 
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
170lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Caveman


I like 6x3.    Really.

I did lunges!  No RPs!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2010)

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Cable Torso Twists
3-point push ups

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI; FRs on last 2-3 sets?)

T-Bar Row
3 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
5 plates  for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched



My elbow held up fine.  Although, I do not know how much I was helped.

Everything should remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
180lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Woodchops

Static Stretched


Gotta go up in squats if I am going to do this volume.

GMs CAN go up.

Calves DID go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Torso Twists

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
70lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
65lbs for 5 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
165lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)  OOPS!

Alternating Kneeling Lat Pulldown
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; needed a lot of RP at the end)

Turkish Caveman

Static Stretched


Showing my new roommate some workouts so some things suffered.  Like my MEMORY!  

I went down on the pulldowns were I shouldnt have, my volume on the OH Presses was fucked up, and the OH DB presses were terrible.

Shitty day really.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps 
315lbs for 3 reps 
335lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; had 1 RP  )

Standing Calf Raise
180lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

Caveman


Well...a mass workout is in the works, but for now I wanted to try my best.  My wind was off and I wonder if my work has to do with it.

Also, I failed during my lunges even though I didnt last time.    I wonder if milk can fuck with the burn.  *Lact*ose/*Lact*ic acid ?  :think:


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Twist Crunches

T-bar Row
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates + 10lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI; FR aGAIN!)  :WTF:

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
3 plates for 8 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

KB Cleans
20kg for 5 reps
24kg for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

KB Snatches
24kg for 3 sets, 3 reps (20 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well, lets be honest, I did do heavy fucking rows before bench.  The rows are such a bitch to set up.  Id say stay with this.

Bench is being ditched.  Going to DBs.  Fuck this.  And Fuck you.

Metabolics were awesome.  The rows can go up a bit.

I was out of energy but god damn did I want to keep working.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brink Front Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
255lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
180lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)



Static Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2010)

*Time for Mass*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Woodchops

T-bar Row
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; 4-5 sec negs)

Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 8 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps (4-5 sec negs)
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; 4-5 sec negs)

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

EZ Bar Curls
70lbs + bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; RPs!)

Skullcrushers
70lbs + bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I am working out at a different gym so some numbers wont match well.

But!  I am going to focus on eccentrics for the 1st 2 movements then volume on the rest.

Everything can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 reps (tempo)
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs all over the place)

Standing Calf Press

Cable Crunch ~ss~ Planks

Static Stretched


I can go up on the deads.  Bulgarians BURNED.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2010)

*Yowzers*

Warm ups..
Rope Cable Crunch ~ss~ Planks
Cable Torso Twists
Arm Circles

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (tempo)
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; after last set, I did 1 more rep with a longer eccentric)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps (tempo)
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; spotted last 2 sets)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last set had tons of RPs)

HS Unilateral Pulldowns
100lbs? for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

EZ bar Skullcrushers ~ss~ EZ bar Curls
35lbs + bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; last movement, which was curls, needed FPs and RPs)

Static Stretched


New gym, different partner, a little better.

Not much to say cuz by the time I do this again, it will be a different gym.  Barbell presses can go up.  

Chins can go down...?

DB Presses down to 55lbs.  Pulldowns will be unknown.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Brinks Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 3 reps (tempo)
185lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; threw in an extra set)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (~30 sec RI)

Calf Press
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (~30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I am so sore from yesterday.  

Front squats just made me get out of breath.  Thats why its 5 sets and thats why sumo leg presses are in this week.

Good Mornings were very good, had to stop to breathe here and there but I had a case of PUSSYitis.

Calves were kind of tough too.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Cable Twisting Crunches

Spider Row 
1 plate + 25lbs for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
2 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; 4-5 sec negs)

Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; 4-5 sec negs)

Unilateral HS Row
90?lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; failed; lotta RPs)

Cable Curls
130lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Pushdowns
140lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Different gym.  Went up here and there, but not much to report.

Getting sore, so things are working.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 reps (tempo)
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Bulgarian Squats
60lb bar for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Snatch
45lb DB for 3 sets, 5 reps each side (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


The deads werent that hard and I went up 30lbs!  I mean, they were hard, but I didnt get to a RP.

Bulgarians are the hardest exercise Ive ever done.  I lost balance on the last movement and though I didnt put down a RP, I did do more reps than needed when I set back up.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 22, 2010)

Warm ups..
Rope Cable Crunch ~ss~ Planks
Cable Woodchops

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (tempo)
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed 2 RPs)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps (tempo)
20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed RPs)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last set had tons of RPs)

HS Unilateral Pulldowns
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Unilateral Cable Curl and Pushdown for 2 sets, 1 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Hard, hard day.  Last time Ill do this at this gym so who cares about certain things.  I want the workouts that can transfer over to stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2010)

Whoa boy, here we go..

Bulgarian Squats
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; RPed; prayed)

Hip Thrusts

Good Mornings
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
4 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Mother. Fucker.  Wow.  This shit was, ok I wanted to do 60lb DBs.  Thank god I didnt.  I wouldve fallen.  

When I got to GMs, I felt like my quads were invisible.  It was seriously that scary.

Leg pressed confirmed that fear.  I felt like my knees were going to flex the opposite way too many times.

Good workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches


T-bar Row
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; 4-5 sec negs)

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps (4-5 sec negs)
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; 4-5 sec negs)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plateslbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; 4th set had another 10lbs)

Alternating Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; failed)

Cable Curls ~ss~ Cable Pushdowns

Static Stretched


Wow.  Working out late takes its toll.  Everything was good but HS Rows were too light and Alternating DB Press MUST go down.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (tempo)
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Brink Squats
135lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each leg for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Tabata

Static Stretched


Back at the original gym.  My grip on romanians was going out and it was staggered!    Ill keep with it and see if my grip catches up.

Brink squats got moved and I cant believe how much this sucked.  I can go up but only slightly and that it what sucks.

I miss KBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg Raises

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (tempo)
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed 1 RP)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps (tempo)
20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed RPs)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last set had 1 RP)

Kneeling Alternating Pulldown
140lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Everything went up!  Well, nothing suffered too much.  I want to get better before I continue.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Bulgarian Squats
BW for 6 reps
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg Raises
Cable Crunches

T-bar Row
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps (4-5 sec negs)
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed an RP)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; 4th set needed 2 RPs)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; needed 1 RP)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I am fucking wiped.  I liked everything.  The failures werent terrible and I feel like I can get em.  Well keep it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (tempo)
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Brink Squats
145lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
150lbs for 3 sets 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I wanted to go up with the deads, but where the fuck are my straps?    :think:  

Brink squats fucked me UH-gain!  Running out of breath and NOT getting any muscle burns.  My cardio runs out before anything.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2010)

Warm ups..
Rope Cable Crunches ~ss~ Leg Raises

Weighted Chins
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
BW for 3 reps (tempo)
20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
65lbs for 6 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed 1 RP)

Kneeling Alternating Lat Pulldown
145lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; failed; 2nd and 3rd set needed RPs)

EZ Bar Curl ~ss~ Skullcrusher
85lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps each (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Just didnt care for the workout.  It was late and the gym was packed and the music sucked and no one hot to look at so...yea.  

Chins can go up.  BBs should remain.  I think I couldve done it if I had more heart. 

Pulldowns were fine, but DBs got to go to 50s.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Bulgarian Squats
BW for 6 reps
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

KB Snatches
18kg for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I wanted to do more but this is the first time I woke up early to walk a 1/4 mile to the gym to do legs before a workday where I am on my feet for 8 hours.

Bulgarians gotta remain.  Shit, so should GMs!   I dont remember this one being this hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg Raises
Cable Crunches
Leg Raises
Cable Woodchops
Torso Twists

Incline DB Press (tempo)
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 3 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

T-Bar Row (tempo)
2 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
4 plates + 10 lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)  

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; only 1 RP!)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs on 3rd n 4th set)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I wanted to quit after the 2nd exercise.    Man!  This was awesome.

I couldve done 105lb DBs for the incline since I started with it.  But, the T-bars did suffer from lack of energy anyway.   Not sure..

The metabolic stuff was awesome.  I was spent at this point, but I pushed through it.  Ill leave the RPs up to the idea that shit was switched.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (tempo)
295lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; strapped; tempo)

Brink Squats
145lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; 3rd and 4th set had 1 RP)

KB Snatches
24kg for 4 sets, 3 reps (20 sec RI)
18kg for 3 reps

Static Stretched


The clip on my mp3 broke!    Oh man was I pissed.  The squats were so hard because of it.  So fucking distracted.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg raises

Weighted Chins
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
BW for 3 reps (tempo)
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps then 3 reps at the tempo
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed 1 RP; failed)

Kneeling Alternating Lat Pulldown
145lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; needed an RP?)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; failed; needed 1 RP)

EZ Bar Preacher Curl 
85lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps each (30 sec RI)

EZ Bar Skullcrusher
105lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Interesting day.  Everything should remain and ill chalk up the new RPs for not getting good sleep.

Not much to say cuz the work is in the pudding.  I had good form, rested when I needed, and had an awesome burn.  Wish I had more time for Kettlebells.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg raises ~ss~ Cable Crunches ~~ Planks
Hip Mobility

Unilateral Leg Press 
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps (tempo)
4 plates for 3 reps (tempo)
5 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; 2 RPs?)

Jammer Station
1 plate + 25lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (20 sec RI; last 2 sets had 2 extra reps)

Static Stretched


I love this leg press shit.  I had to do it!  Bulgarians and Brinks were just too hard on the core to focus on the legs themselves.  I can go up a bit.

GMs had 2 RPs in the final set, but it was more of a couple extra breaths.  The bar never came off my back.  

Jammer was just thrown in cuz I wanted something different.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I love this leg press shit.  I had to do it!  Bulgarians and Brinks were just too hard on the core to focus on the legs themselves.  I can go up a bit.



i like that you wrote that, I'm feeling the same way with my leverage squat machine I use at home.  I'm noticing a little more meat on my actual quads, and A TON less lower back fatigue/strain compared to regular back squats.  MY squat form was with a little wider than shoulder foot stance, and the strain goes squarely on my inner thighs as well as everything else.  On the leverage squat, it all goes on my quads.

call it the pussy way out, I don;t care, my low back is thanking me every day I don't back squat.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

Kettlebells

Caveman x 3
Jammer Station

Just a killer fucking day.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> i like that you wrote that, I'm feeling the same way with my leverage squat machine I use at home.  I'm noticing a little more meat on my actual quads, and A TON less lower back fatigue/strain compared to regular back squats.  MY squat form was with a little wider than shoulder foot stance, and the strain goes squarely on my inner thighs as well as everything else.  On the leverage squat, it all goes on my quads.
> 
> call it the pussy way out, I don;t care, my low back is thanking me every day I don't back squat.



Oh well I dont know about back pain being thwarted at all.  However, doing the front squats and bulgarians just called my core to come into play a shit load and caused me to run out of breath and just fuck up.  On the Brinks, the bar kept creeping down my shoulders and on the bulgarians I kept running out of breath.  I couldnt increase intensity cuz there was so much else going on.  That is the point of doing them, of course, but on a mass building plan, perhaps it shouldnt be a focus.  

On Ham day, Ill bring bulgarians back in cuz they are such a challenge on my metabolic system, but they will be put on the 4x10 part instead of the slow 4x6s.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

Warm ups..
3-point push ups

Incline DB Press (tempo)
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 3 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; had a RP  )

T-Bar Row (tempo)
2 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
4 plates + 10 lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; some FPs)  

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; only 1 RP!)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs on 3rd n 4th set)


Static Stretched



Kind of an exact copy of last time's.  Gonna have to keep it.  Ill get this shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg Raises
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (tempo)
315lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; strapped; tempo)

Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


So 315 was tough going slow.  Oooooo was it tough.    Yeah, dont miss.  Lets keep this.

Bulgarians were hard, but it wasnt enough.  No Rps.  So 35lbs here we go.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg raises

Weighted Chins
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
BW for 3 reps (tempo)
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 3 reps then 3 reps at the tempo
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; needed 1 RP; failed)

Kneeling Alternating Lat Pulldown
150lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; needed an RP?)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; failed; needed 2 RPs)

EZ Bar Preacher Curl 
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps each (30 sec RI)

French Press w/EZ Bar
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was the 1st time I actually felt some burning in the shoulders and the lats.  Kudos to me.  However, I went up when I shouldnt have, but it still was a great day.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 27, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Torso Twists


Unilateral Leg Press 
2 plates for 2 sets, 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps (tempo)
5 plates for 3 reps (tempo)
6 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; tempo; 2 RPs)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; all sorts of RPs)

Calf Press
2 plates + 35lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


6 plates is where it is at!  So hard, yet so safe.  No way could I do this on a back squat, brink squat, bulgarian squat, and possibly even a lunge.

The GMs were affected because my legs were wobbly.  I took my time throughout the movement.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Woodchops

Incline DB Press (tempo)
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 3 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; NO RPS!)

T-Bar Row (tempo)
2 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
4 plates + 10 lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failed)  

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; No RPs!)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs on 3rd n abandoned workout)


Static Stretched



Well my pulls suffered.  I used straps for the T-bars and it did help, but they got tight and really distracted me.  I was just not feeling the rows today.  

The presses werent in my happy zone either, but its better to show some heart with this than rows.  I just didnt have enough energy in me for the last set.  Lack of sleep, boring job, not enough calories, and I got laid last night.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrust
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps (tempo)
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; strapped; tempo)

Bulgarian Squats
35lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched

315 is now easier.  Go AKIRA.  

Bulgarians were not so nice.  I did have a RP, but it was more of a _oh shit, I almost lost balance, and since I need to reset, I might as well take some breaths._

Caveman was pretty tough because of this.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg raises

Weighted Chins
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
35lbs for 3 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; needed 1 RP)

Kneeling Alternating Lat Pulldown
145lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; needed an RP?)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; failed; needed 2 many RPs!)

Static Stretched


I ditched the negatives and just did more reps.  Gotta good burn, but failed everything.  Ill chalk up some shit to not being used to doing so much, but god damn, whats with the presses?!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Unilateral Leg Press 
2 plates for 2 sets, 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps 
5 plates for 3 reps 
6 plates + 25lbs for 6 reps (60 sec RI; too heavy)
6 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Calf Press
160lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

PNF Stretched


I turned up the intensity a tad and as I type this, I couldve done the 25lbs added to the 6 plates.

Good mornings were a bitch, needed some breaths.

Thinking about changing the RI from 60 sec to 75 sec RI and 45 sec to 60 sec.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg Raises ~ss~ Cable Crunches ~ss~ planks
Cable Woodchops

Incline DB Press 
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
105lb DBs for 3 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; 1 Rp after 6th rep)

T-Bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1RP!)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 3 RPs)

Cable Pressdowns for 2 sets, 12 reps
Cable Reverse Curls for 2 sets, 12 reps


Static and PNF Stretched



Today was a bitch, but it was ok.  Presses were hard, but I can get them next week.  In fact everything can be done again.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Leg Raises ~ss~ Cable Crunches ~ss~ planks
> Cable Woodchops
> 
> ...



Zoinks! That is impressive.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2010)

I am pretty good with dumbells.  Used to Overhead Press over 100lb DBs when seated before my back took a poop.

Anyway, thanks, but something happened after my first set of the first exercise.  Some sort of Rhomboid or such got yanked and now my left upper back has some shitty pain that reaches up my neck.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2010)

Warm ups..
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps 
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; strapped; tempo)

Bulgarian Squats
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Sumo Style Leg Press
4 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps (RI was whenever the circuit training fellas got out da way)

Calf Press
170lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

PNF & Static Stretched


kIND OF A LACKLUSTER DAY.  i HAVE A PULLED MUSCLE in my upper back, so I paced myself a bit.

Bulgarians put up a good fight again!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg raises ~ss~ Cable Crunches ~ss~ Planks

Weighted Chins
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; 2 RPs!)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 8 reps
145lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Kneeling Alternating Lat Pulldown
145lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; failed; needed 2 many RPs!)

Caveman

Static Stretched


My arms during chins got tight early on today.   Havent felt that shit since DOING arms on a regular basis years ago.

Barbell presses were completed.   Barely. 

I am just gonna have to go down with the DB Presses. :bawl:


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2010)

Warm ups..
none.  Im gangsta bitch.

Unilateral Leg Press 
2 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps
3 plates for 8 reps 
5 plates for 6 reps 
6 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; couple of breaths needed)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; breaths)

Narrow Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 8 reps (too heavy)
5 plates on each for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; needed 2 RPs)
*Threw in some calf presses but they were too much

Calf Press
180lbs-150lbs = drop set (30 sec RI)

PNF Stretched


Yes!  My legs feel like jello!  1st leg press was hard, but I can go up cuz these werent TRUE RPs.  

GMs are steady as they go.  Still hard and with me going up with other shit, I dont want these to be affected.

I threw the last leg press in because Ive been having an itch to challenge my 'heart,' my threshold, my balls, my word.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2010)

Warm ups..
Leg Raises ~ss~ Cable Crunches
Arm Circles

Incline DB Press 
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
85lb DBs for 8 reps
105lb DBs for 3 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; 1 Rp after 6th rep) 

T-Bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
4 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPs)

Caveman


Static Stretched


Fuck! I thought I RPed, BETTER for the presses but apparently it was exactly the same.  

4plates on the T-bars?  Did I go down?  This only got hard on the 4th set.

No RPs on the metabolic presses! 

Pulls still a bitch.  Time to switch them!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2010)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 6, 8 reps 
275lbs for 6 reps
335lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; strapped)

Bulgarian Squats
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 2 RPs; extra breaths)

Calf Press
180lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps (30 sec RI)

PNF & Static Stretched


Late workout but it was a workout that I can tell was on a 'good day' if you know what I mean.  I did finish the deads, but it was really hard.

Bulgarians were a bitch too.

Everything must stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2010)

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Arm Circles

Standing Overhead BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; failed on 4th rep in 3rd set, RPed, got 2 more)

Weighted Chins
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; last set had 2 RPs)

Alternating Standing Overhead DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Seated Lat Pulldown
2 plates for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; last set needed 3-4 RPs)

YOGA


I feel real crummy today.   My girlfriend cheated on me.  She said she loves me but she went on a date.  I carried that with me into the gym.  Though I tried to use to for strength, I just ended up getting very teary eyed.

That said, failures were among me.  I tried a new machine for the pulldowns, so that one is ok.  Some things are understandable.  Chins arent. 

So I did Yoga to get my mind off stuff.  Pretty girls in there, but the fact that no one talked to me really just made me feel more lonely.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2010)

2 DAYS WORTH!

Warm ups..
none.  

Unilateral Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 10 reps
2 plates on each side for 10 reps
3 plates on each side for 8 reps
5 plates on each side for 8 reps
6 plates on each side for 3 reps
6 plates + 35lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; small RPs)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 3 RPs)

Narrow Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
5 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static & PNF stretched


Ok, I walked in exhausted and I stuck through that crazy intensity.  The leg press was fine.  I did need to clear too much acid here n there, but really suffered were the GMs.

The last leg press was just for burns, but dammit I wanted 10 reps.  



Warm ups..
Arm Circles
Leg Raise ~ss~ Planks

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI: failed; FUCK IT) 

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 8 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Unilateral Lat Pulldown
1 plate + 35lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Half ass caveman that kicked ass

Static Stretched


Ok fuck it, fuck this.  Barbell is gone.  I just cant do it.  I am going to just put in Bilateral DB Presses or even go seated.

Chins got better, but im gonna widen the grip and put in some towel pulls for the 3x12.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops ~ss~ Cable Torso Twists
Cable Oblique Crunches
Plank on ball

T-bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
4 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; last set needed 1 RP)

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 8 reps
105lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Unilateral Seated HS Row
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; last set had 2 extra reps!) 

Limited Stretches


No time to talk much, but I am impressed with the presses.   With the switch, too!

I am going to go down on intensity and possibly increase the reps to 10.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Torso Twists

Seated OH DB Press  Let us pray
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps  ok
60lb DBs for 8 reps  ok
70lb DBs for 6 reps ok
80lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; last set needed 1 RP)

Wide Grip Weighted Pullups   
BW for 2 sets, 8 reps
25lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; 3rd set had 3 RPs, 4th set failed at 5)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Towel Pullups  ok what the fuck is going on
BW for 3 sets...no 2 sets for 12 reps (60 sec RI; needed RPs everywhere from grip)

TOWEL TORE!

Neutral Grip Pullups
BW for 12 reps

1 Round of Caveman 

Static Stretched


Changed a lot of shit up.  Seated is back and I am treading lightly.  All due respect, I never had problems here, I was just scared off from it from the chiropractor.

Wide Pulls were too heavy.  20lbs.

The alternating presses were NOW a breeze.  

 The towel pulls had to cease.  I was doing lousy, sure, but I expected that.  What I didnt expect was the towel to split.  Never had that happen before..


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2010)

I mustve skipped a day cuz I know I did this shit 2x.

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged BB RDLs

Romanian Deads
135lbs fro 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 4 reps
315lbs for 4 reps
345lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; strapped)

Bulgarian Squats
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPs from grip then legs)

Calf Press
190lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static & PNF Stretched


Ok, I gotta switch to 5x5 or remove a set just from deads cuz all these reps are causing some odd pains.  I am getting stretches out the wazoo, including my shoulder girdle.   

When I got to bulgarians my grip was fried despite the straps.  I coulda used a pre-weighted barbell, but I wanted to get a grip workout.   Little too much.

I threw in calves instead of the leg press cuz of the crowd.  I need to stop fucking around with this shit if I am going to do them.  190lbs is for pussies.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Cable Oblique Crunches
High Pulls

T-bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
4 plates + 35lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 8 reps
110lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; RPed after 5th rep, failed at 7)

Unilateral Seated HS Row
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Alternating DB Curl
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Fly
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static & PNF Stretch


So I got some things done today right?  Well, the T-bars were done, yeah, but I asked for a spot and my guy, the person who said hed always help flat out said NO.   I thought he was kidding but he said NO!   Needless to say, I was disturbed the entire time.  ROM on this was fucked.

Inclines went up but had an acceptable failure.

Finally, no RPs on the HS Rows.  No RPs on the increased presses either!

Threw in Flies and Curls cuz why not.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2010)

Warm ups..
none.    AGAIN

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 6 reps
4 plates on each side for 2 sets, 6 reps
6 plates on each side for 6 reps
6 plates + 35lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; last set, left leg RPed)

Hip Thrusts

Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPs)

Narrow Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
4 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; damn, RPs!)

Jammer Station
2 plates for 5 sets, 3 reps (20 sec RI)

Static & PNF stretched


Wow.  A lot of blood was in my legs after that first workout.  I started each set with my left leg, but it was that side that I needed a rest here n there with..  

GMs were really hard today.  I warmed up with the bar and my lower back was very stiff and sore.  I must be having some form problems with the leg press cuz this shit shouldnt happen.

When I got to my final set of the 2nd leg press, I was filled with blood and *acid *again.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Twisting Crunches ~ss~ Planks
Cable Torso Twists

Seated OH DB Press  
45lb DBs for 6 reps 
65lb DBs for 6 reps  
85lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Weighted Pullups  
BW for 2 sets, 8 reps
20lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; 1 RP)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
55lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Towel Pullups  
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; needed RPs everywhere from grip)

Caveman 

Static Stretched


Here I was thinking I did good today and now I see that I skimped on some reps.

I still needed an RP on the pullups though.

Alternating presses had an RP but it was an acceptable one.

Towels were better and I know there was a lot of strain and RPs but I really enjoy this and it gives my grip a good workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2010)

*No straps!*

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged BB RDLs

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 5 reps
345lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI; grip failed and had to go down on set 3, rep 3)
315lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI; grip needed RPs!!!!)

Bulgarian Squats
80lb bar for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; smaller RPs!)

Sumo Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
5 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps each (30 sec RI; needed 3-4 RPs on the last set)

DOH Static Hold with Fat Bar
225lbs for 3 sets, 20 sec (30 sec RI)

DUH Static Hold with Fat Bar
205lbs for 3 sets, 10 sec (20 sec RI)

Static & PNF Stretched


Son of a fucking bitch.  I forgot my straps!            I did what I could but really, today was a wasteful dead day.

Bulgarians were done with a bar and either its just easier this way or this Jack3d is helping out.  Only 2nd dose, so Ill chalk it up to just getting stronger.  

Well..leg press was easy, until the 2nd set.

I threw in static holds cuz..I need it!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches ~ss~ Planks
High Pulls

T-bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
5 plates for 3 sets, 10, 9, 7 reps (75 sec RI; RPs)
4 plates for 8 reps

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 8 reps
85lb DBs for 7 reps
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; RPed after 7th rep)

Unilateral Seated HS Row
4 plates + 5 lbs on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; needed 1 RP)

Alternating Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Static & PNF Stretch


I have decided to go back to a staple.  I went a little high, I guess.  To think that those 2 extra reps would cause fatigue on the pulls.  So badly, it affected my HS Rows.  I mean, I only went up 5 lbs!

Presses, both of them, were great.  I felt that pump bro!    No, really, I did.  Kind of made me feel inflexible.

The Caveman was awesome so I am gonna list it.

Double 12kg KBs for 10 cleans
Double 8kg KN Fly on ball for 10 reps
Both hands on 18kg KB for 10 swings
12 kg KB Curls for 8 reps on each arm
18kg KB Clean then Press for 3 reps on each side
Planks for 20 sec

Rest 60 sec then do it again, only switching the clean n presses with the swings


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 22, 2010)

Warm ups..
none.    AGAIN

Unilateral Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 10 reps
3 plates on each side for 10 reps
4 plates on each side for 8 reps
5 plates on each side for 8 reps
6 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Hip Thrusts + 135lb GMs

Good Mornings
155lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; lots of RPs; very stiff)

Goblet Squats
20kg KBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

High Intensity Caveman x 1.5

Static & PNF stretched

Narrow Squats for a few reps


So I did 3x10 to get some burns going, but it wasnt enough.  BUT!  the GMs were very affected.

Ok, this "pump" has made me kind of inflexible and the GMs made my lower back very stiff.  It really just felt hammered and full of blood.  This might be a flaw.  I mean, I went down in weight and it was kind of easy.

Goblets were done cuz every leg press was taken up.  The caveman workouts were awesome, but I was still ready to do whatever.  Perhaps this jack3d is working?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 29, 2010)

Rest assured, I did an upper vertical day during Thanksgiving.  Nothing stood out, so I am skipping the entry




Warm ups..  none.

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 6 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
350lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI; strapped)

Bulgarian Squats
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPs from grip then legs)

Sumo Style Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; last set needed 1 RP)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (20 sec RI)

Static Holds
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 30 sec (30 sec RI)

Static & PNF Stretched


I really love the 5x5 for deads.   I dont feel weak, I dont feel like I didnt do enough.  Shit, I may have gotten 6 sets in without fatigue.

MMMMmmmaybe not.  These Bulgarians are still a helluva burn, but not as much anymore with the 40s.  Still stopping though.

Leg Press caught up with me along with its friend Lactic Acid.  Hopefully he brought his buddy GH with him.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches ~ss~ Planks
Cable Torso Twists
High Pulls

T-bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Arm Circles

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; RPed after 6th rep)

Unilateral Seated HS Row
4 plates + 5 lbs on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

90lb EZ Curl Bar Curls
~ss~
BW Dips for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; 2nd set of curls needed 1 RP) 

Static & PNF Stretch


Pretty solid workout.  I felt good ROM with this basic rep scheme for both beginning exercises.  I dont want to go up on either, even the rows.  Not yet.

The other two?  MMmm well the rows were completed with no RPs for the first time, but both are still very hard.  Fuck it, 90lb DBs here I come.

Gotta switch up the isolations!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2010)

Dont work out with a cold or allergy...

Warm ups...
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Narrow Stance Back Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; 1 RP)

Bulgarian Squats
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; failed, see description)

Calf Press
200lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; last set had 12 reps)

Static &  PNF Stretches


Ok, I am back to back squats only cuz the leg press was causing odd pains.  I honestly couldnt find where my form was fucking up, but it was.  So, I dropped the intensity and brought in the volume.

The squats were fine, but the air in the gym was so cold and with my sinuses being all screwed, I couldnt breathe well. 

The bulgarians...  I had an RP in the 2nd set and I had too completely restart the 3rd set.  Meaning, I rested longer than 1 minute.  If I rest longer than what I am supposed to, its a failure.  

I am going to do this for quads and for hamstring day, its deads and maybe a sumo style leg press since there is no leg press anymore.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Twisting Crunches ~ss~ Planks
Cable Woodchops
Arm Circles

Seated OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 8 reps
55lb DBs for 8 reps 
65lb DBs for 6 reps  
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 10, 9, 7 reps (75 sec RI; ;ast set had an RP; failed)

Wide Grip Weighted Pullups  
BW for 2 sets, 8 reps
20lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
55lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Towel Pullups  
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; needed RPs everywhere from grip)

Standing French Press
90lbs + bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; 2nd set only got to 11)

Standing EZ Curl Bar
70lbs + bar for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Static & PNF Stretched


Feel better but still breathing cold air and coughing.

I dont know why I did 90lbs, especially when I  am sick, but I noticed the TRUE form of this exercise.  When you sit up straight, this shit gets hard FAST.  Arching the back sincerely helps and is definitely a cheat.

Ill chalk up the other failures to my sickness.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2010)

Warm ups..  
Hip Mobilty
Hip Thrusts

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
225lbs for 8 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
365lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI; strapped)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static & PNF Stretched

I am going to stick with 365 and focus on tempo. I feel as if I was going pretty fast with them and with the stopping and going at the end of the descent, I felt wobbly.  Surprisingly, it didnt feel heavy per say.

Good mornings were kinda easy, even though I did go down.  Leg Press too, but I did 15 more sec of RI.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Twisting Crunches 
Cable Woodchops
Face Pulls

T-bar Row
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 10 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 10 reps
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; RPed twice!)

Unilateral Seated HS Row
4 plates + 10 lbs on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Alternating Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Caveman (half ass shit)

Static Stretch


Ok, now the gyms a/c is working and its taking all the humidity out of the air.  I had such a hard time breathing!  Solid workout, but I cant say shit since it was flawed!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2010)

Warm ups...
Hip Mobility

Narrow Stance Back Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Bulgarian Squats
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; failed, see description)

Standing Calf Press
200lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static &  PNF Stretches


I took a couple of breaths for the squats, but the damn air in there is still so dry! 

Bulgarians had the same shit as last time.

Calves were heavy, but I a m a badass.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2010)

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Cable Crunches
Arm Circles

Seated OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 8 reps
20lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; RPed in 2nd set?  AND IN 3RD)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Towel Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; lots of RPs)

Caveman
Tabata

Stretched

Puked


Gonna have to switch this around.  Now way should pulls be this hard.

Not sure how I feel about getting 1 RP on the 55lb DBs..   

The Towels sucked sure, but at least I did all reps this time.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey.  Not sure if you are the Akira I know.  ???


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2010)

Judging from your picture, yes.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2010)

Warm ups...
Hip Mobility
Pistols

Narrow Stance Back Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
235lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; couple of breaths?)

Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; breaths)

Turkish Getups Galore  14kg KB

Static &  PNF Stretches


:slap:  Wrong workout.  Ah well.  I went up on the squats and down on the bulgarians.  Tired of failing so much and it was still a burn.  I never racked the barbell nor dropped the dumbbells so I never took a real RP.

Did a hard caveman.  Twas all getups.  The leg press was taken up so..this was harder anyway.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Judging from your picture, yes.


 
hehe  No serious?  lol  From IPOP?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2010)

No, IHOP.  I was the one who wouldnt stop staring.  Mightve been years ago though..


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> No, IHOP. I was the one who wouldnt stop staring. Mightve been years ago though..


 

K, I don't think I know you.  But it was fun chatting.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2010)

Aw.    Dont go!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, I'll still keep checking in on you to make sure you're training hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2010)

Warm ups..
Arm Circles

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
85lb DBs for 8 reps
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI; 2 RPs and a failure on the 3rd set)

T-bar Row
2 plates for 10 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Hammer Strength Unilateral Row
4 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Static Stretched


Too tired.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Checking in. Where are you???


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh Im here baby.  School is closed so hardly any gym time.  Heres the catch up...

In Stuart..


Lotta pullups at home, different grips.


Warm ups..
Hanging Leg Raises
Pistols

Narrow Stanced Barbell Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Regular Stance
275lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Wide Stance
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press

Caveman

Stretched



Warm ups..
Rope Crunches ~ss~ Planks
Arm Circles
3-point Push ups

Flat DB Press
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
25lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
110lb EZ bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Stretched


Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Good Mornings
135lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2011)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunch ~ss~ Planks ~ss~ Cable Twisting Crunch
High Pulls

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 8 reps
25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; RPed in 2nd set, failed somewhere in 3rd)

T-bar Rows
2 plates for 8 reps
4 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps (RPs)
3 plates + 25lbs for 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

Reverse EZ Bar Curls
50lbs + the bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

Static Stretched


Term of the hour?  REST PAUSE

First time back at a different gym.  The wide grip was done on a straight bar instead of an angled one.  Believe or not it did distract me.  

The t bars I was most surprised with and it became clear that I def. lost strength.  I was failing at these?!  Regardless of the pullups prior, this was supposed to be easy.

Chins were hard, reverse curls were hard, its just a night to prove how much I need to get back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip mobility

Narrow Stance Squats
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (~75 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Calf Press
1 plate on each side for 15 reps
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 15 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Different leg press, so I am no bitch.  But, strength here didnt go down, thats fo sho!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2011)

Warm ups..
Arm Circles
3-point Push Ups

Standing OH DB Press
25lb DBs for 8 reps
35lb DBs for 8 reps
50lb Dbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 8 reps
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75-90 sec RI; last rep was a FR)

Weighted Dips
25lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

SkullCrushers
90lbs + bar for 2 sets, 12, 5 reps (45 sec RI; failed)

Static Stretched


I switched the order as I will continue to do so, but I am going to pass doing pushing movements for a bit.  My shoulder is fucked.

The OHs were easy and the flat presses were only harder cuz they were second.  Bare in mine the rests are supposed to go to 90 sec, but if shits easy, ill rest less.

Everything was ok, but the skullcrushers just needed a spot that was unavailable.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
335lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75-90 sec RI; strapped)

GMs
155lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; breaths in between reps)

Sumo Style Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
same weight for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Holds
115lb DBs for 3 sets, 30s, 30s, 20s (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Deads were easy.  

GMs were tiring, but I didnt really have a full rest pause.  

The leg press here just sucks.  I cant get a full ROM.  I can try the other machines in the mean time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Narrow Stanced Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 10 reps
245lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; some breaths)

Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Leg Press ~ss~ Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf Raise
1 plate for 2 sets, 15 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I was a little dehydrated today, but what was really bad was my cardio.  I was panting a lot.  That being said, the squats and bulgarians should remain. 

The leg press should go up, but I started cramping.  I blame this on lack of fluid but who knows.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2011)

Well Hello there.  Lets give you some thanks for showing up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2011)

Warm ups..
Twisting Cable Crunch ~ss~ Hanging Leg Raises~ss~ Planks 
Cable Woodchops

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 8 reps
25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI;3rd had 3-4 RPs)

T-bar Rows
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPs!)

Reverse Cable Pressdowns
80lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Hmm.. I am starting to wonder if I should drop the weight and see if I can do these pullups fine during the new PUSH/PULL routines.

T-bars were pretty good, but my rib, which felt like it healed, got worse throughout this.  Now the shit hurts while I breathe.

Chins didnt burn, I just didnt have the strength.  I am blaming fatigue and distraction from my rib, but with the calories, sleep, creatine, and caffeine, I should be doing this fine. 

Ok these pressdowns sucked.  Too heavy and not satisfying whatsoever.  Fuck this.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
355lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Good Mornings
145lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 15 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press on same machine, same weight
3 sets, 15 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Rib was ok.  Knee (new injury out of no where) felt ok.  Actually, my rib did hurt as I needed air.

Deads...strapped, god damn, I dont feel like theyre all that tough!  When I got injured, I did have a nagging injury/pain before my disk hit my nerve.  Since rehab years ago, Ive had zero problems.    When am I going to man up already?

GMs werent as bad as 155lbs, but I didnt sweat as much.

My knee DID hurt during the leg press, I forgot!    Thats why I did such light weight.  Gonna take this easy until shit gets better.

Calf press should be done on these hamstring days and seated on quad days.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 20, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs
SAME OLD SHIT

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
365lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Sumo Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calves
1 plate + 50lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Deads were awesome and its nice to have some heavy weight again.  Maybe do this one more time.

Sumos were just a twist, but I gotta get reacquainted right now cuz it seems its impossible to roll your shoulders back at the end of each rep.

Everything else was peachy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2011)

*Pull*

Warm ups..
none

T-bar Row
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; shitty form, so 1 RP)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (75 sec RI; some RPs on 3rd set)

HS Row
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Preacher Hammer DB Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; FPs)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Got an assessment on my shoulder.  Its not shoulder impingement  its an ac sprain.    So, all OHs are gone for now.  Pullups started to suck anyway.

Anyway, T-bars were ok.  Down, I think.

DB Rows are new.  I used to rock this shit, so Ill stick with it.

The HS rows were supposed to be cable rows. 

Curls were hard!  But luckily my other arm brought up the slack. 

Caveman was the punchers one.  I am nursing the shoulder so I will go easy with snatches and cleans for now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2011)

Push

Warm ups..
Cable Twist Crunches
3-point push ups

Decline Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps 
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Scaptions
20lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Got Sick


With some advice from a fellow PT student, it seems I have AC Sprain and not shoulder impingment.  So, no OHs like I said.  

The Decline was recommended.  I can go up 10lbs.

Flat can stay.  It was just a matter of not being used to it.

I hate scaptions.

I was hung over and on 3 scoops of jack3d, so, naturally, I felt like having a panic attack.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs
SAME OLD SHIT

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
365lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Sumo Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calves
1 plate + 50lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Almost an exact replica, but I wonder if I can go up.  

Sumos went down for volume and for good cause too.  My back felt stiff and its on my bad side.  

Calves were calves.  Skipped Caveman for tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice deads.  Love that you keep your intervals timed, especially with such heavy weight.

How you doing, Akira?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2011)

Warm ups..
Codmans
Cable Twisting Crunches

T-bar Row
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (75 sec RI; some RPs on 3rd set)

Cable Row (wide supinated)
130lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Preacher Hammer DB Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; FPs)

Caveman x 2

Jammer Station

Static Stretched


Everything was a bit better today.  Not much to add.  I could go up on the T-bars by 5lbs.

DB Rows were still tough, but only 1 FP per arm on the last set.

Cable Rows was pretty good.  I did 3 extra reps cuz I thought my form sucked at the very end.

Curls were curls.  I ended up doing so much power shit at the end cuz I had 1.R.M.?  It was a sample pack and it did its job.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2011)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Woodchops
Shoulder Iso. stuff

Decline Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps (this bench sucks)
235lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Scaptions
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; RPs?)

Cable Rope Pushdowns

Static Stretched


Damn, today wasnt good.  Decline burned, but it wasnt hard.  Stiff from pre workout shit?  

Flat Presses felt better, but ran out of strength.  Fuck, this is a new low.

Scaptions were real fucking hard!  I didnt put down the weight for the pushdowns cuz 1, I prolly wont get this same exact machine again, 2, Ill do something different next time, and 3, I dont remember.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2011)

Warm ups..
none

Marching DB Lunges
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 14 steps
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 steps (90 sec RI; only 1 RP on 3rd  )

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press on Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 15 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


This is the 1st time doing any quad stuff due to my knee acting odd.  Odd as in hurting for no reason.  Well, it held up nicely, but after the lunges (which I could go up in), my legs were FILLED with blood.  I havent felt that stiff since I was 15.

I thought leg press was going to be hard, but it really wasnt.  Feeling how I feel now, I really couldve done more today completely.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2011)

Warm ups..
Codmans
Cable Twisting Crunches
Cable Torso Twists

T-bar Row
2 plate for 2 sets, 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 + 5lbs plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP for each arm on 3rd set)

Cable Row (wide supinated)
130lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Preacher Hammer DB Curls
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; RPs; took forever on the 3rd)

Jammer Station
Caveman x 2?

Static Stretched


Damn this 1.R.M. doesnt mess around.  Last sample.  

Anyway, T-bars were up, but not by much.  I guess we can go to 10lbs.  

DB Rows were fixed to match the Push days.  Might have to go to 85s?  I dont know.

Cable Rows were better.  Curls had a 3rd set which was embarrassing.

Jammer Station was loud as fuck today.  I dont know how to get around this other than grabbing plates and putting them on the pillars, but people need em to to their half ass ROMs.  

Caveman almost made me


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice session A!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2011)

dont forget the k, i, r, and the A!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Series of 135lb Deads

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 reps
375lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Sumo Deads
185lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60-75 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
200lbs for 4 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Maybe it was the Cherry Coke this afternoon, but tonight was fucking awesome.

I flew threw the deads.  I did less warm ups too!  Now 375 felt hard and I even needed a breath or 2, but I felt confident about them.  This maybe a PR for Romanian.

Sumos felt fine this time and look  I did 12 reps!

GMs were the same.  Calves went up.  I did 4 sets and it felt great.  Finally, I feel the calves!

Now to go get laid!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2011)

Holy shit, I forgot to add in my awesome workout yesterday?!


Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Cable Torso Twists

Decline Bench
135lbs for 10 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP again)

DB Scaptions
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; couple of breaths)

Unilateral Preacher Hammer DB Curl
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Decline bench was just a smudge above barely done.

Flat DB Press was, shit, the same?

Scaptions were better.  And looky there, I did curls instead of triceps, and I didnt fail it!  I want to make sure I do triceps on pull day.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> none
> 
> Marching DB Lunges
> ...


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Akira.  It's been a while since I dropped in.

Leg session looks great!  What is caveman?   Were you dragging a chica by her hair?  j/k


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey hot stuff!

Caveman is more or less a version of kettlebell movements consisting of "active rests" in between swings, cleans, snatches.  Its less than 15 minutes for a round and you are covered in sweat and panting hysterically.  There are other things involved, but I use what I can.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video












I took the same ideas and added kettle bell exercises.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2011)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Torso Twists

T-bar Row
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
4 + 10lbs plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP for each arm on 3rd set)

Cable Row (wide supinated)
140lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; RPed on last 2 reps, then did 3 more reps)

Unilateral Cable Pushdown
75lbs? for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; right arm needed RP?)

Static Stretched


I went up in Tbars and I almost lost grip.  Held out and conquered it.

DB Rows had a RP at the same place?  Really?  I went down... 

Cable rows had a similar thing going on as 3 weeks ago.  I didnt RP from fatigue but inflexibility.  I didnt want shitty reps so, wha la!  

Not sure what the fuck was going on with the cable pushdowns and my right arm, but I fired through it anyway.

I didnt do cavemans and you want to know why?  Cuz my friend said he wanted to go downtown tonight!  Yeah?  well theres a fucking Fedor fight on tonight and I gotta work tomorrow.  So does he bribe me by saying hell drive?  NOPE.   So I gotta drive there, miss Fedor fight, and be hung over?  Fuck that.  So then he says hell drive.    But not to downtown.   Because he has to be "very drunk to go to a club."  So hell go anywhere else.  So now, I am missing Fedor fight, gonna be hung over at work, dont have to drive...but were just gonna go to a bar?    Now he is currently crying that I need to have "Everything perfect" in order to go out.  Not perfect, but acceptable, yes.  If I am going to suffer at work and not be able to see the fights until LATE Sunday night, then yeah, it has to be worth the trip.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 reps
375lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Sumo Deads
195lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPs)

GMs
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
110lbs for 4 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Woooo today was tough.  Not like last time   Deads were about the same.

Sumos on the other hand, jeesh.  I felt out of energy really.  But I was burning, my back felt stiff, I really think its the 3 scoops of jack3d.  Time to just use 2 or 2.5.  Anyway, I needed an RP in both the 2nd and 3rd set.

GMs needed a couple of breaths, no biggie.

Got the seated calf!

Caveman was tremendously hard.  Gotta prepare for the chocolate I am eating later.  Then the pussy.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 15, 2011)

Warm ups..
Rope Crunches
Rope Twisting Crunches

Decline Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
255lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP again)

DB Scaptions
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; couple of breaths)

Unilateral Preacher Hammer DB Curl
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10, 10, 6 reps (30 sec RI; 2nd set had FRs; 3rd set had cramps)

Static Stretched


Declines were up and theyre gonna have to stay here for an extra week.  Arched my back on the last 2 reps.

Again with an RP with the DB Press?    It was a solid last mini-set though...

Scaptions felt like they had more breaths than last time.

The curls were great and they were really spider curls with the pad being turned around.  Buuuut must I warm up for this one exercise?  Shit, seems like!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2011)

Warm ups..
none

Marching DB Lunges
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 18 steps
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 steps (90 sec RI; a couple of breaths and 1 RP on 3rd set)

Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; 3 RPs in 3rd set  )

Leg Extensions
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Half a Tabata

Static Stretched


Wasnt real happy about tonight, but looking back at last week's, I suppose it wasnt that bad.

I had 2 scoops this time and my legs were still filled with blood and acid.  Sooo, its not the jack3d.

Anyway, I got the seated calf, but I didnt do 1 set just cuz I thought I was going to do some Kettlebell shit.

Yeah fucking right.  My back started to cramp.  Shit, it hurt on the leg press and really distracted me.  Not sure why, but fuck it.

I am not real happy tonight so ill just walk out now.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2011)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches
Cable Torso Twists

T-bar Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
4 + 10lbs plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI;no RPs, but a few breaths)

Cable Row (wide supinated)
140lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; 1 RP)

French Press
50lbs + bar for 8 reps
80lbs + bar for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


T-bars had some shitty form towards the end, but grip wasnt bad.  I threw in 2 extra reps at the end to make up for lost form. 

Now the DB Rows had no RPs but it wasnt perfect.  I dont know why I needed RPs before exactly, whether it be fatigue, loss of strength, winded, inflexibility....but I had the will to not drop the weights this time, bitch.  

The Cable rows though, sucked.  French Press, which is a standing tricep exercise was pretty nice.


...gonna try a deadlift workout tomorrow at 5am.


----------



## syed2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

cOOL , YOU NAUGHTY...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2011)

I know!

Warm ups...at 5fuckingam
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Sumo Deads
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; breaths)

Calf Press
200lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Self Myofaical Release
Static Stretched
Self Myofacial Release


Messed up my back.  
I really wonder if its these damn sumos!  I did feel stiffness in my right lumbar throughout the first sets of rom deads, but if I really think about it, I have felt an extreme stiffness in the part where my right hamstring enters my ass.  

Nice to do the 8x3 again, but deads are fucking for a while.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2011)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches

Bench Press
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
255lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Scaptions
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Hammer DB Curls
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; some FRs)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Soooo, I am switching to the 8x3 rep scheme again and I also went to normal bench.  There are only 2 declines in my gym and with my new job, I end up working out during idiot hour, I dont want to wait for a decline.  I can go up.

Now the Flat DB presses didnt have a failure but I did less reps on the bench than last time.    Same weight, different volume, slightly harder ROM, less rest.    I thought it would be the best even match, but who knows.

I am getting real fucking tired of the scaptions.

Curls were spiders and I made sure to do hammers.  Had a warm up too and I didnt cramp up!  Hey look!  A new smiley! 

Caveman was awesome, almsot felt like I pulled a hernia.  Buuuut from my understanding you will know you have one either by pain or plain sight.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2011)

Warm ups..
none

Marching DB Lunges
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 steps
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 steps (90 sec RI; a couple of breaths and 1 RP on 3rd set)

Squat
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Turkish Getups
12kg for 3 getups
16kg for 2 getups
20kg for 2 sets, 1 getup

Leg Press used for a Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Self Myofacial Release

Static Stretched


Took it a bit easy today cuz of a hangover.  I rested longer here and there, but for how I felt going in, it was a solid workout.  Got my HR up, legs burned, breathed heavily.  I fucking worked out.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2011)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunches ~ss~ Leg Raises ~ss~ Oblique Crunches

Bench Press
135lbs for 2, sets 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; failed on very last rep)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; failed on very last rep  )

Lateral Cable Raises
~25lbs DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Hammer DB Curls
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; some FRs)

Caveman

Static Stretched

Self Myofacial Release


What the fuck is with these failures right before the last rep?  No sense to do a rest pause for 1 rep, so I just quit it.

I switched up some DB raises with cable raises.  I tried 30lbs, but with the constant tension, twas to heavy.  The cable rack is specifically 22.5lbs, but Ill guarantee I wont get this machine again.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2011)

I know there was another pull day, but heres this shitty one..

Warm ups..
Cable Woodchops
Cable Torso Twists

T-bar rows
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates +15lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps   Felt major pain on 2nd set's setup.  Abandoned

DB Rows
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Cable Row
140lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

French Press
90lbs + bar for 4 sets, 10, 10, 10, 5, then 3 (30 sec RI; failed)

KB Clean and Press
20kg KB for 3 sets, 2 reps (~30 sec RI)

Caveman on floor

Self Myofacial Release
Static Stretched


It wasnt a pop.  Thank god.  But it was bad.  Like my disk buldged right onto the nerve.  I dropped the weight and took the rest of the day carefully.  Sucks, but I marked the calendar and well see how long it will take to heal.  I gotta move too!  

Rows were good, fuck it, I can add to shit cuz I got injured!  So what if DB rows were good, my lats/arms werent fatigued!  I am just glad I could walk out the gym this time normally.

In case no one remembers, when I fucked my back up years ago, it was from a stretch, but the damage was done before it during bad deads.  I felt a pop and a bolt on lightning down my leg.  I could hardly walk or stand for the first 2 days.  For the next few weeks, I couldnt sit for longer than 10 seconds.  Numbness in my big toe and every cough or bounce had a shooting pain down the leg.  No lifting for so long, chiropractor, rehab, 800 mg of advil 3x a day.  I dont want that again.

Ill live with subtle pain and no lifting until pain is gone instead of going through that shit again. 

Listen to yer bodies.


----------



## Big G (Dec 23, 2011)

So sad that the last post ended in pain, and there were no more posts. I've been in teh same boat (kind-of), 'cept mine was due to strange growth in my foot, two surgeries, limping for a year and resulatant/subsequent hip problems. It's been two years, but it's great to be back in the gym.

AKIRA... I know you might not get this mssg for a while, but I hope you heal well, and get back to moving some iron before too much longer. God bless.


----------

